# FlashFiction Discussion Thread



## Reznor (Jul 28, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 28, 2014)

*FlashFiction Contest Rating Thread*

Here's my idea:

Each week feedback is given in very much a static way, pieces are never really discussed nor probed to a great depth mostly. If we have a second thread for feedback on the pieces and discussion then it could potentially give the contest and feedback idea a boost. It means that the actual FF thread can't have any non-entrant posts.

If this thread works this *week* then we can make it a permanent fixture of the flashfic contest. Anyone got any objections?


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2014)

Hurry up, Nighty.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 28, 2014)

pls              

Revolution?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2014)

I plan on getting off my lazy tookus for this one. I missed some cool prompts.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2014)

You have the honors to make the thread.

If not, I can.

Just settle on a theme and make sure it's the one you want.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 31, 2014)

Still haven't decided?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 1, 2014)

I forgot to subscribe to this one after the last one ended ;_;

I picked something

I hope it's not shit


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 2, 2014)

The topic is interesting. 

I just don't know what to write.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2014)

Well, we have like a million years if the last contest is any indication.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 3, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> The topic is interesting.
> 
> I just don't know what to write.



We're in the same train of boat.  A Link of Two.  To the past.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 3, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> We're in the same train of boat.  A Link of Two.  To the past.



I see what chu did there.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 4, 2014)

tfw u kill the flash fiction


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2014)

People are probably still planning and stuff. I probably should have; no use in posting your story so soon when you've such a long time to wait for the contest to end.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 4, 2014)

Conversely, no point hanging around when you know what you wanna write.

New thread huh? I presumed it wasn't coming up on my sub list because of lack of activity. Forgot I was the OP.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

Just remindin' everyone this is still here.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 10, 2014)

never thought i'd get that written


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 15, 2014)

I say "fuck planning and just pull it out your ass" because that's what I do, and it's no sweat, but then again, I've been scoring a solid 6,5 lately, so don't listen to me


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 15, 2014)

planning is for squares


----------



## Firaea (Aug 15, 2014)

I actually have an idea I quite like for this topic, but a combination of very severe writer's block and college is preventing me from actually writing it. 

Hopefully I'll somehow get it done before this closes... whenever.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2014)

>closes

The Hotel California never closes.


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2014)

Once again people didn't inform me of this so that I could put up a notice.  Shame on you all.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2014)

Sometimes it takes a while for... the thread to go up.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 16, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >closes
> 
> The Hotel California never closes.



such a lovely place


----------



## Magician (Aug 27, 2014)

Can I still submit?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2014)

Why ask permission? Never chance yourself to get denied


----------



## Jaded Heart (Sep 5, 2014)

Didn't know another one of these flashfictions was going on. Too bad as well, because this would have been a really fun topic to delve into.... plus I actually have time now to write before school gets to be too much later on down the line.

Arghhhhhhhh


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 5, 2014)

It's still open if you want to submit something. Not like anyone is clamoring to end submissions


----------



## Jaded Heart (Sep 5, 2014)

Gonna write somethin' then, me thinks


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah it's still open.

Sorry guys; I've been really busy lately, and haven't had much time online.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't lie, you've been busy fapping to Claire just like me.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Sep 13, 2014)

Which is the current contest? Is it Nightbringer's? I'm so confused.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

yea it's mine

I think


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2014)

A few revies going in

My usual reaction style reviews are available, but strictly on request.


Stunna

Great Doctor Who homage. Language can still be improved

7.7/10

Linkofone

Structurally and grammatically well written, but it's hard for me to discern both the theme and the idea of the story.

7/10

Mist Puppet

Very well written, and while the theme isn't explicit, it certainly is felt.

It feels a bit tv scripty however. It describes the choreography between the two characters well, but the meaning and implications are not exactly there

It feel for example, like there's a whole in between the travelers meeting and the speaking one's stories. 

8/10

Doctor Lamperougue

Fuck you on this one.

A little overly grating in "infinitely more wondrous"

9,2/10

Banhammer

I'm still speechless, such is his witty genius .
12/10


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2014)

I hadn't even intended to pay homage to Doctor Who, but I'm not surprised that I apparently subconsciously did.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2014)

Well it was something that I liked. I love FanFiction, done to something I care about


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm actually planning a DW fanfic atm

I can send it your way when I'm done if you're interested


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2014)

It'll have to wait until after I catch up with DW most likely


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 20, 2014)

_Banhammer gave me a 9.2/10. 

That is a 9.2, right? Not a 9-commaisnotactuallyatypo-2/10. Just making sure. _


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 20, 2014)

No, it's german

It means "Nein, 2/10!"



But yes, your piece punched me in the dick. It's definitely got room for re-writing, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 27, 2014)

This is still possible!

Live the impossible dream!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 27, 2014)

just let it die


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, as far as I can tell, it's dead.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 27, 2014)

It's died twice before.

And, ergo, risen twice.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 27, 2014)

Forgot this was a thing


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 18, 2014)

are you guys waiting for more ratings or entries?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 20, 2014)

pls respond


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 20, 2014)

idk

all I know is that my challenge was so bad nobody did anything


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 20, 2014)

I think we have enough entries. We just have no ratings.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 20, 2014)

It's true.

Nightbringer ruined it for us all.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Nov 22, 2014)

Is this still open for submission and rating?

...are we still on the same challenge?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 22, 2014)

the end date is >implying for a reason


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2014)

God, I remember putting that in and people thought it was a joke.

Oh man.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 26, 2014)

Honestly, I would just give everyone an 8.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 26, 2014)

if i rate everybody's thing today, will we move on to the next thingamajig?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2014)

this challenge was so bad it killed challenges all summer and autum


I though of organizing a writing tournament, write-offs between contestants, but then I thought "eh it's nanowrimo, whatever"


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2014)

just get it over with


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 26, 2014)

It doesn't help that people don't rate them. Night, rate them.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2014)

I rated them, almost 3 months ago


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 28, 2014)

I know, and I think you're still the only person. Well, I gave everyone an 8 so ...


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 31, 2014)

You rubes should continue rating.

I might, if I get some free time.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 29, 2015)

rip in piece


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 29, 2015)

why would you post here 

it's hard enough when I don't get reminders of my failure


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Night, remember that time you failed?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

ribs in bliss


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2015)

are you guys still doing this?

I'm writing some ratings for all the submissions

I noticed this shit is from 2014. O_O

I don't want to be a necrofag.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 6, 2015)

Maybe somebody will do it and come back if you do!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 10, 2015)

I would love another one of these.

They always inspire me to write other stuff while I procrastinate on writing flashfiction, and I do enjoy reading your submissions.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 14, 2015)

It would give me more excuses to write more Yu-Gi-Oh! related things.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2015)

Alright, we've been very naughty.

Who's up for a new one?  I fear, even against the wishes of the brave souls who wrote and critiqued the previous one, that we start afresh.  We can ponder themes or I can just fart one out and see where the magic takes us.

The choice is yours!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

theme: boskov's mom


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

I will probably participate


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

stunna coming clean about wanting to bang boskov's mom


----------



## Krory (Jul 18, 2015)

Do it, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2015)

Y'all a couple of hot heads.


----------



## Krory (Jul 18, 2015)

Your MOM is a hothead.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 19, 2015)

Alright, anyone who's brain _isn't _a vestigial organ wanna help suggest topics?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2015)

""we"'ve been naughty"


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 19, 2015)

up for whatever

dunno about topic

mine was the smoking gun last time


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 20, 2015)

Make the topic freestyle, make the time limit 2 weeks, 1 for writing and 1 for reviews, don't extend the time if at least 1 person has submitted; just give them the points 

Go go go


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 20, 2015)

I want one.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 9, 2015)

see, that answers that


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 10, 2015)

Ugh, fine.

I'll just do what each reboot did:

I'll give you guys one, and you can go to town.  I'll make sure Kenneth gives us ad space when it is actually going on.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2015)

Wait, what's going on now?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 10, 2015)

I T S T I M E
T
S

T
I
M
E


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 10, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Wait, what's going on now?



I'm going to make the thread and give you a theme to go on.

None of this voting bullshit.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 10, 2015)

W H E N
H
E
N


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2015)

Okay             .


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2015)

Thread's up, nerds.

Go for it.

You got a week.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

ayy              .


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2015)

You can't tell me what to do, you're not my real mom.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

>sanguine

twilight ff it is


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2015)

The word sanguine is almost diametrically opposed to Twilight.

Y'all need to read a goddamn book.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2015)

Nighty legit makes me want to not enter now.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The word sanguine is almost diametrically opposed to Twilight.
> 
> Y'all need to read a goddamn book.



HERALDRYliterary
blood-red.

noun
1.
a blood-red colour.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 11, 2015)

i think- i'm gonna do this- as much as i cringe at sharing 

lemme see if i can come up with something by EOD


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> HERALDRYliterary
> blood-red.
> 
> noun
> ...



Literally the most tenuous connection ever. 

Thanks, Nighty. 

I still refer you to my previous post:



> Y'all need to read a goddamn book.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Literally the most tenuous connection ever.
> 
> Thanks, Nighty.
> 
> I still refer you to my previous post:



>not aware that the word sanguine has obvious vampire connotations


you're the one who needs a book


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2015)

I actually had what I thought was a decent idea with that meaning but now Boskov is shaming me into thinking I should kill myself.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> >not aware that the word sanguine has obvious vampire connotations
> 
> 
> you're the one who needs a book



I know it does.

I'm saying you severely lack imagination. 



Krorypheus said:


> I actually had what I thought was a decent idea with that meaning but now Boskov is shaming me into thinking I should kill myself.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I know it does.
> 
> I'm saying you severely lack imagination.



just for this I will actually write my joke twilight fanfic piece

going in for maximum irony points


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2015)

I will rate it 10/10 if it's good.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> >sanguine
> 
> morrowind ff it is



fixed

rev up those 26 items


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

morrowind is without a doubt THE worst es title


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer has been automatically disqualified.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

>rolling to hit
>when I clearly already hit them

dumbest system


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2015)

TES: Online is the worst ES game.

There is no competition.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't get this sanguine prompt.  

Are we supposed to write about Twilight?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 12, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


>





The Pirate on Wheels said:


> I don't get this sanguine prompt.
> 
> Are we supposed to write about Twilight?



stay  rekt


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 12, 2015)

stay uncultured you philistine


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2015)

You know, it was cute when That Underage Aussie Girl did it...

But someone who claims to be a writer like Wheel Pirate? Seriously?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm gonna listen to cut my life into pieces on repeat while I write this

ready yourself


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 12, 2015)

When have I ever claimed to be a writer?  An aspiring novelist at best.

More importantly, when have I ever claimed not to be an underage Aussie girl?



Nightbringer said:


> I'm gonna listen to cut my life into pieces on repeat while I write this
> 
> ready yourself



This is her last resort.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2015)

Ayo guys, time's a-wastin'.

I swear to god, afg, if you don't submit something after pushing for a hard-ass schedule I'ma wring your neck.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2015)

Why don't YOU submit something, assclown?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2015)

that's a really good question you vociferous barnacle


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 13, 2015)

hold your horses boxcar

I'll get to it eventually


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm working on it.  The prompt still confuses my feeble mind.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2015)

Alright, last night, fellas.

I'm going to try to get mine in, and so should you!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 18, 2015)

.

mine is super shitty

do not even attempt to read


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 18, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> >deadline for reviews
> 
> game over man



you should change your name back to endless

short for endless procrastination


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 18, 2015)

I've been thinking of changing to Delirium 

is that open


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2015)

there's an advisor named delirium rofl


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 18, 2015)

literally hitler


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 18, 2015)

delight is open but it's just not the same ;___;


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 18, 2015)

wait a fucking second this is deliriums mod dupe or some shit isn't it

wtf


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2015)

>2010



Nope.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 18, 2015)

what a shitty situation 

tfw someone already stole ur unoriginal un


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 18, 2015)

omg i remember delirium

this thread is so nostalgic

 <--- 


not nf related, but i've seen this username and thought it was great:

runningbarefootatmidnight

so romantical


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 18, 2015)

lmao i thought this was a chatterbox thread

i need to log off and sleep.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2015)

also running barefoot at night usually implies slasher flick


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ayo guys, time's a-wastin'.
> 
> I swear to god, afg, if you don't submit something after pushing for a hard-ass schedule I'ma wring your neck.



Nobody sent me a neat pm saying this was back 

Also I've been without a laptop for a few months now and have been and will continue to be away from home for a few more weeks 

If I do submit something it'll be texted on my phone before I sleep I guess 

But yeah hard ass schedule is the only way to go, if only 1 person submits let them win and if nobody rates simply choose a winner yourself 

If it keeps moving it won't be procrastinated as much


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 20, 2015)

go do ratings afg


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2015)

afgpride said:


> Nobody sent me a neat pm saying this was back
> 
> Also I've been without a laptop for a few months now and have been and will continue to be away from home for a few more weeks
> 
> ...



I'm mostly just shittin' you.

But, yes, we're keeping to the timeframe, including deadlines for ratings.  

That way we can keep it going.

We normally have a forum announcement when the contest is going, but I'll make sure more people can see it, if needs be.  Just know next one will be next week, basically.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 20, 2015)

Pm me too box Sama


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2015)

Guess I need to make a goddamn mailing list.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 20, 2015)

My subscriptions don't always work for reasons I don't quite understand so best to be safe


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2015)

wait, we had a hard schedule this time?

Shit


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 22, 2015)

just wait until the next one


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah, we're gonna be rolling these out quick.

In case others are not really aware, the winner will choose the next topic; and choose it quickly they will, otherwise I'll choose and we'll keep truckin' either way.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 24, 2015)

25th can't come soon enough

I think misto is winning


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2015)

3. FLOWER - 7 
2. Mist Puppet - 7.6
1. Nightbringer - 8.7

Pirate on Wheels forgot half of the people with their ratings, but I'm not gonna wait for it.  Nighty wins, and needs to choose the next topic for us before we start round 2.

YAY


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 25, 2015)

Hurry the hell up, you wretched Australian


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 25, 2015)

I forgot 2 people, not half of them.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> I forgot 2 people, not half of them.





Well, you forgot Nightbringer.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 25, 2015)

.

oh god uh

the theme of the next two weeks is


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 25, 2015)

vacuum


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2015)

Nailed it.

'Kay, I'll make the thread later tonight.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 25, 2015)

goddamnit                                    ;__;

I have to write this thing all over again

>wasn't even close to guessing the next topic


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 25, 2015)

what was your guess 

tbh I was gonna pick some dumb generalised topic but then I saw my own brilliant user title and I was like time for some 500 word space epics


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 25, 2015)

My guess was coffins - or rather - my_ hope_ was 'coffins'.

I like the topic, took me by surprise. 

Space sucks, though.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 25, 2015)

its not actually space 

I just made the leap from space to vacuum of space and now we're here

right whatever you want


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 25, 2015)

More commenting on this bit


> 500 word space epics


Than anything else

I just really hate space

Fuck space

Also, congrats


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 25, 2015)

did I really just

>right whatever you want


woooooooooooooow

ty trin darling


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 25, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> what was your guess
> 
> tbh I was gonna pick some dumb generalised topic but then I saw my own brilliant user title and I was like time for some 500 word vacuum commercials



fixed


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 25, 2015)

if its good then I'll rate it highly


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2015)

That's marvelous.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 25, 2015)

thread when?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 25, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> its not actually space
> 
> I just made the leap from space to vacuum of space and now we're here
> 
> right whatever you want



I'm a leftist.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> thread when?



Thread's been up for like an hour you goof.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 25, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Thread's been up for like an hour you goof.



DELETE THIS


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 27, 2015)

S'up guys

I'm Boskov and I'm super fucking lazy


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2015)

No one believe this impostor.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 27, 2015)

[Pretentious babble!] I PROMISE I'LL FINISH MY FLASH FICTION, FLOWER AND TRIN. But that's a damn lie, and you both know that. [More pretentious babble!]

[white rap plays in the background]


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2015)

trinity said:


> S'up guys
> 
> I'm Boskov and I'm super fucking lazy



Hi, Boxxers.




Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No one believe this impostor.



Go away, Trin.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 27, 2015)

trin


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2015)

She incurred my wrath.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 27, 2015)

is this your final form?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2015)

No.

There is much to do.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2015)

Time to enter, people!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 28, 2015)

i offer myself as first tribute


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 28, 2015)

the hero always arrives at the last second


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2015)

mist puppet carryin' da team

da real MvP


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok; why are all my ideas sad?

I feel like it's so easy to write cheesy melodramatic pieces :/

I'll try and write something on Sunday


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2015)

ᖷ⅃OWƎЯ said:


> Ok; why are all my ideas sad?
> 
> I feel like it's so easy to write cheesy melodramatic pieces :/
> 
> I'll try and write something on Sunday



That's okay, everything I come up with is violent and morbid.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 29, 2015)

I forgot I was writing this.


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 29, 2015)

I must say, this theme came really easy to me. I knew exactly what I was going to write and I think it came out rather well. Do join me in celebration of my pride, won't you?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 29, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> That's okay, everything I come up with is violent and morbid.



post it - i just did mine 

it's called "teenage angst"- you know you're in for a dreary read.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 30, 2015)

tbh i thought you were gonna take a more humorous, lighthearted turn after the dreary stuff but this is okay too

 ouch, man


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 30, 2015)

Vacuums are fun and silly.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 30, 2015)

I think I'm too late to join in this time,  but I will be telling you all why your work isn't good enough.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 30, 2015)

Reznor is disgusting said:


> tbh i thought you were gonna take a more humorous, lighthearted turn after the dreary stuff but this is okay too
> 
> ouch, man



I am not skilled enough to write humorously  

I actually don't think I've ever tried. Maybe on the next one I'll make the attempt- regardless of the theme...


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 30, 2015)

Furious George said:


> I think I'm too late to join in this time,  but I will be telling you all why your work isn't good enough.



Do your worst.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 2, 2015)

Dawn of the final day!


----------



## Krory (Sep 2, 2015)

This is the most regretful thing I've ever done.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 2, 2015)

Alright, just waitin' for more stragglers like me.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2015)

Regarding my entry...


*Spoiler*: _Don't read so your judgment isn't influenced_ 



I thought maybe made things too obvious but now I'm beginning to question if people even realized what's going on in mine.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 4, 2015)

is it time for ratings


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2015)

Considering the ratings thread is up, and two people have posted them already, I'd say yes.


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 4, 2015)

Well, Furious George, you didn't hold back.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 4, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Regarding my entry...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Don't read so your judgment isn't influenced_
> ...



Is your therapy patient a g-g-g-ghost!??!

Had I'd realize it the first time I probably would have docked a full number for that. Its cliche and silly. 

Seriously though,  either way it's well written.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah, that's what Trin said, too.

Turns out any time I do anything semi-decent it's by 100% accident and what I actually meant/intended is stupid.  I should make more of an effort to not do things.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 4, 2015)

Regarding my fic - not bad, honestly. Was expecting a lot worse because this is way out of my comfort zone. Space is awful, I'm not great at humor, so there's a lot of work to be done. 

Unfortunately, being nonsensical while attempting to make the most sense possible has no cure, not even sure where to begin with this one

Also, yes, to anyone who is super duper confused: Florida is hell. You're not missing the joke. 

@ Krory - Boom. Told you. 

Strong writing. Stands by itself, so it's really nothing to worry about.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah, rub it in


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't get why it's such a big deal

Quit being a baby


----------



## Furious George (Sep 5, 2015)

Holy crap, I think I just figured out Kasuke Sadiki's vacuun theme in the entry! 

Is it because vampires suck things up? Like vacuum cleaners?

God I'm a moron.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 8, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Regarding my entry...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Don't read so your judgment isn't influenced_
> ...





Lara Croft said:


> Yeah, that's what Trin said, too.
> 
> Turns out any time I do anything semi-decent it's by 100% accident and what I actually meant/intended is stupid.  I should make more of an effort to not do things.



*raises hand excitedly* I figured it out the first time I read it and thought it was a pretty cool twist. It might be cliche but you executed it so subtly that it worked for me. I guess how much that means to you depends on how much you liked my writing lol. 



Furious George said:


> Holy crap, I think I just figured out Kasuke Sadiki's vacuun theme in the entry!
> 
> Is it because vampires suck things up? Like vacuum cleaners?
> 
> God I'm a moron.



Lol not quite. I posted this in the rating thread:



Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Also, since so many people were confused as to how my piece related to the theme: I was basically going for the vacuum caused by someone?s absence along with the concept that ?nature abhors a vacuum.? I was thinking, if you managed to kill someone evil, would it end up doing more harm than good when other evil people start competing to take his place? If so, how would you deal with that?



I figured since the critique I got last time was that my use of the theme was too on the nose that I would use it more subtly this time around. Guess I went too far in the other direction


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 8, 2015)

Don't worry, you'll find a balance eventually! Once you nail it, it'll come much easier and you'll know exactly what direction to take in your writing.


----------



## Solar (Sep 8, 2015)

I  just noticed that I copied the wrong comment for Rapidus's story, which is lucky for me now that I'm checking everything over. I thought they were all fine; your works were written to the point where I could enjoy them.



Reznor is disgusting said:


> Also, yes, to anyone who is super duper confused: Florida is hell. You're not missing the joke.



Ah, I got that joke, but I didn't think it was supposed to be a humorous piece to be honest. Then again, I didn't know what I thought since I was confused. Damn.



Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I figured since the critique I got last time was that my use of the  theme was too on the nose that I would use it more subtly this time  around. Guess I went too far in the other direction



I got your the theme for vacuum, but I didn't really notice anything about evil people outside of the murderer (whom I didn't think was very evil in my interpretation--more tragic, I think).


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 8, 2015)

non compos mentis

Daammnittt


I'm sorry you were confused! Initially, this was going to be turned into a comic, which is probably where the confusion lies - it's probably best to see it with illustrations, getting a clearer glimpse of the universe instead of a failed portrayal of it.

I need to work on not confusing people. This not only happens with my writing, but how I speak in general. Probably a disconnect in language, I assume?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2015)

Big girl words!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 8, 2015)

tfw I forgot to write in and forgot to rate

inb4 its still open

I'm not doing it


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2015)

It's still open.

Do it you knob.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 8, 2015)

whats in it for me


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2015)

You chose the topic!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 8, 2015)

I read them all 

I just don't have much critical thought on them right now


----------



## Solar (Sep 8, 2015)

Reznor is disgusting said:


> non compos mentis
> 
> Daammnittt
> 
> ...



I understand. I'd suggest selecting your words more carefully to create a fitting mood, but I don't think you'll have that problem the next time. But I mentioned it anyway to give your work something more than "I'm confused."


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> I read them all
> 
> I just don't have much critical thought on them right now



Unacceptable.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 8, 2015)

*@ Boskov*

Are you calling me...a pretentious, dreadful snob

Only you can be that


Frederica Bernkastel said:


> I understand. I'd suggest selecting your words more carefully to create a fitting mood, but I don't think you'll have that problem the next time. But I mentioned it anyway to give your work something more than "I'm confused."



hahaha thanks, I do appreciate this a hell of a bunch

will keep this in mind, damn helpful


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2015)

@Nighty - You are a dirty pirate hooker


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 9, 2015)

.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 9, 2015)

He lies





nightbringer said:


> .


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2015)

Nothing but troofs.

Go and rate.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2015)

Alright, unless anybody else wants to last minute this mother, it's time to close.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 11, 2015)

>It's been hours and he didn't even close it

Boskov


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2015)

I gave them all chances.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2015)

Krory ist vinner.

Pick a topic prz.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 11, 2015)

yes, you fat fuck, pick one


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2015)

I'll come up with something soon, gimme like an hour.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 11, 2015)

>an hour

this is really slow krory

krory pls

it's as slow as you walk


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 11, 2015)

creativity soon


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2015)

Trinity said:


> >an hour
> 
> this is really slow krory
> 
> ...



Die in a fire.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2015)

New topic is *Pawn*.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 12, 2015)

dragons dogma fanfic then


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 12, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Die in a fire.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 12, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> New topic is *Pawn*.



Nice one **


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 13, 2015)

rofl you guys can make the thread

but fine hold on


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 13, 2015)

i have an idea- not sure if it will work out humorous 

why did i say i would try


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 13, 2015)

ᖷ⅃OWƎЯ said:


> i have an idea- not sure if it will work out humorous
> 
> why did i say i would try



looooooove you 

it's okay, i'm pretty bad at it too, but it's certainly worth trying


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2015)

You guys can do it, I berieve in you. Good luck.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2015)

I had a genius idea but I forgot what it was


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> I had a genius idea but I forgot what it was





nightbringer said:


> dragons dogma fanfic then



You're welcome.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2015)

no it was after that 

I posted that then had a flash of insight and now I can't remember what it was


----------



## Furious George (Sep 14, 2015)

This theme is killing me. 

I have several ideas that come to mind when I hear Pawn, and each one is worse than the last.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 14, 2015)

i'm predicting at least one piece with a game of chess


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 14, 2015)

This might be something I'm inclined to work with.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 18, 2015)

ok, i have no ideas


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 18, 2015)

period                ?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 18, 2015)

well- i have some but they aren't great >.> 

i might have to rely on last minute inspiration. i think i work better under pressure  

i'm betting that's how most of you guys do yours anyway


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 18, 2015)

nah

i worked my ass off on it from the beginning of the week until i felt i accomplished a decent structure, setting, and it made sense  (lolol NONE OF THOSE THINGS HAPPENED.)
typically i wouldn't give a shit and go for the first draft, i think it's been years since i actually did four drafts 

p sure krory works under pressure doe

but no fear

don't let it be the death of you and try not to be so hard on yourself/your worst critic


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 18, 2015)

I'M GONNA POST IN THIS ONE

WATCH ME


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2015)

Cool, if you don't...

Consequences.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 18, 2015)

punish me box sama


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 18, 2015)

kewl

do it u dumb broad


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2015)

I usually don't work at all, so that's okay.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 18, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> I'M GONNA POST IN THIS ONE
> 
> WATCH ME



Are you the voice in my head?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 18, 2015)

ᖷ⅃OWƎЯ said:


> ok, i have no ideas



Dragon's Dogma fanfiction is the best idea so far.


----------



## Damaris (Sep 19, 2015)

is this thread actually alive


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2015)

Well a bunch of people just posted yesterday.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2015)

Shut up and contribute, Boxer Shorts.


----------



## Damaris (Sep 19, 2015)

oh there's actually a contest on
htat's nice


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 19, 2015)

hey

hey

how did u even get stuck with box boskov

y box

how did that even_ happen_


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 19, 2015)

bosk _sounds like_ box


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2015)

Blame Wad.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 19, 2015)

HungryBosk


----------



## Damaris (Sep 19, 2015)

bosk and box don't sound alike enough to me for this to stick
is it an accent thing


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2015)

They don't.  I think it's just a wad thing.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't try to make sense of wad things.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 19, 2015)

box is also far easier to type than

dr boskov krevkrorian


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 19, 2015)

who the fuck actually calls him that tho 

nighty pls


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> box is also far easier to type than
> 
> dr boskov krevkrorian



Virtually no one on this site, in almost 10 years, has ever called me Dr. Boskov Krevorkian when they reference me.  Occasionally some newer account will, but that's about it.

Boskov
Dr. Boskov
Doc

All of those were super common back in the day.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 19, 2015)

how far are you guys along in your ff


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 19, 2015)

underrated joke in my last post that nobody saw 

also not started 

when's the deadline?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2015)

I think you misconstrue what 'underrated' implies.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 19, 2015)

it's the 21st rofl


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2015)

I'll have to either extend the deadline or choose another topic if no one has entered lol.

If you also want free points and the next topic choice, you can enter.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 19, 2015)

tfw you enter with an acrostic poem of PAWN and win anyway


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 19, 2015)

are you giving out participation points now
bosky pls

usually people (i.e. hvoa mods ) extend the deadline, but with writing, if it's not interesting or a specific topic that has struck a chord with the writer, it's generally not worth it, so i say pick a new topic if no one enters.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2015)

We've got a few days.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm going to sleep, wake up, and punch out 500 words after breakfast.  If not I'm going to have lied to you in a most retroactive sense.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 20, 2015)

Trinity said:


> i worked my ass off on it from the beginning of the week until i felt i accomplished a decent structure, setting, and it made sense



.....you inspire me!! 

i'm gonna try and write something this evening. if nothing else, i will try to make myself laugh.

is the theme change thing really an option?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2015)

If nobody submits by the deadline, yeah.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 20, 2015)

Yea aah

You go girl


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

Trinity said:


> nah
> 
> i worked my ass off on it from the beginning of the week until i felt i accomplished a decent structure, setting, and it made sense


show me


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2015)

way2go trin

way2go



how bout u step up


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 20, 2015)

a week from now i'll be embarrassed directly linking to the post


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2015)

It's immortalized here, forever.

And please, you've got like 2 in there; people have over a dozen locked away in here.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 20, 2015)

i will look back at all of what i have written and be terribly ashamed 

feels gud

[starts drinking]


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 20, 2015)

Deadline today?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

ty boskov you always got my back



Trinity said:


> a week from now i'll be embarrassed directly linking to the post



I'm gonna throw in a quick wank and then read it right after, prolly rate it higher as a result.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 20, 2015)

it's the 20th you dumm--

oh

australia
yes

which...fuck


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 20, 2015)

Quiet Avas


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 20, 2015)

mitja you don't have to tongue my anus 

have a good wank tho!


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

Trinity said:


> mitja you don't have to tongue my anus
> 
> have a good wank tho!



I'm about to read it.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 20, 2015)

>you will never give trin the old lickaroo


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

Did you mean blood curdling?

also

>miami florida


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 20, 2015)

hah yes

typos OP


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2015)

what the actual fuck


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 20, 2015)

it's mitja's job to contaminate your section


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2015)

don't blame me you went along, I read your story and helped fix your typo and made fun of miami florida. I did good and stopped shitposting. boskov pls kill them and not me I'm too young and pretty to die.

but if you spare trin I will love you long time.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 20, 2015)

in return you must participate in FF, mittens!

this is the only way (weren't you working on something a year ago or so, too?)


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2015)

When it doubt, always blame Trin.

I got you, Mittens.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 20, 2015)

you know what that's fucking rude

i'll destroy you

i hope your section dies and eventually gets reborn into a shiposting section


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 20, 2015)

>implying boxs sections aren't currently shitposting sections


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 20, 2015)

>implying implying 

(they are definitely not, can say this with utmost confidence compared to anally 11)

just noticed i typed anally 11
don't know why
but i'm just gonna roll with it

nighty are you working on your flash fiction

work on your flash fiction

i say this while i should probably work on mine


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2015)

Remember, if Nighty doesn't post an FF, she has to use avatars and signatures approved by me only.

That is the law.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 21, 2015)

its funny how every time i start, i wonder if i'm even going to get close to the limit

and then by the time i'm near the end, i'm wondering how the hell i already got 450+ words down


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 21, 2015)

>pawn 
>vacuum 

the fuck kind of themes are you weirdos putting up


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 21, 2015)

k well i guess i'll bite and write something up either tonight or tomorrow 

it'll be the first time i ever wrote prose so it'll prolly suck but hey better start somewhere


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2015)

I've already won.

You just don't know it yet.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 21, 2015)

Have you even written anything Krory


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2015)

Have    *you*?


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 21, 2015)

Precisely one sentence.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 21, 2015)

Boskov how's your romcom coming along


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2015)

turned into a psychedelic train of thought break dancing competition involving the recently animated pieces of a chess board


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 21, 2015)

Damn you're talented.

I'm writing about teletubbies**


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 21, 2015)

I guess I'll write something quick tonight


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 21, 2015)

it's already 9;21


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm probably going to be a little shit and extend the deadline.

Write away.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 21, 2015)

This topic is killing me.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2015)

New topic is speed weed.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 21, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm probably going to be a little shit and extend the deadline.
> 
> Write away.



extend till when doc


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 21, 2015)

He tacked on another week, I presume.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 21, 2015)

lol he would


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 21, 2015)

I feel like I'm on the cusp of brilliance


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 21, 2015)

I don't want to bother with this damned topic, I really don't


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 21, 2015)

tfw you write a huge compelling multi-chapter story for flash fiction and spread it out over 10 years as a 500 word chapter serial thing


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 21, 2015)

afgpride said:


> k well i guess i'll bite and write something up either tonight or tomorrow
> 
> it'll be the first time i ever wrote prose so it'll prolly suck but hey better start somewhere



ahah i forgot 

will prob leave it until the last minute and then forget again


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> I feel like I'm on the cusp of brilliance


The cusp is cool.

For example L3 lagrange.

We need to construct the next space station there.


----------



## Krory (Sep 22, 2015)

You assholes and having actually written something.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2015)

like a day or two you ordurous philistines


----------



## Krory (Sep 22, 2015)

Put away your thesaurus, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2015)

This is why I stopped talking to Andy on msn/facebook.

I have to fucking sit with a Merriam Webster open on my lap jeez.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 22, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> ordurous philistines



well done you pompous scissorbill


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 22, 2015)

that was actually a really fantastic combination tho


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2015)

Those kinds of words are fun to use.  Like exotic spices or unusual colors.  You should try it!


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 22, 2015)

sooooo i've thrown in the towel

but will rate everyone's work. in-depth. 

this one isn't an empty promise. i promise.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 23, 2015)

This prompt is surprisingly difficult to find inspiration for.


----------



## Krory (Sep 23, 2015)

God, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are quitters.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 23, 2015)

i know right


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 23, 2015)

>He says this when he probably hasn't even written anything, immensely frustrated at the fact he picked a shitty vague topic with no real structure or inspiration





The Pirate on Wheels said:


> This prompt is surprisingly difficult to find inspiration for.


Honestly.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2015)

Blaming it on the dancefloor

typical NF members

It's not you Krory, it's them


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 23, 2015)

It's always him.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 23, 2015)

trin stealing my avas that she never saw me wear


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 23, 2015)

it's called the giveaway thread u perfidious crumpet


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 23, 2015)

tbh


----------



## Krory (Sep 24, 2015)

hey

hey


Hey

Fuck you


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2015)

If people don't like this topic why not just get done with it asap and move on to the next one


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 25, 2015)

I was hoping we'd get more.

Guess not. 

Get ready to rate.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 25, 2015)

Agreed.

Boskov, you could ensure there is at least one more...


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 25, 2015)

if we cut it this early can we atleast also cut off the review time, make it 2 or 3 days

i'd like to write sooner than later if i can't do it for this FF


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't mind either way, but it's not like the entry thread was up shorter than usual, so why cut the time for the ratings?


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 25, 2015)

> i'd like to write sooner than later


 ?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 25, 2015)

Trinity said:


> ?



The first part of your comment made it sound like the entry thread closed earlier than usual and therefore we should cut the review thread short, with the added benefit of letting you write quicker. It's the first part I was curious about.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 25, 2015)

oh no

i was referring to the recent entries thread, because he extended it for another week and wound up even cutting the extension short


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 25, 2015)

Trinity said:


> if we cut it this early can we atleast also cut off the review time, make it 2 or 3 days
> 
> i'd like to write sooner than later if i can't do it for this FF



>write sooner
>still don't write


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh dear, but I have been writing. 

Just not as much as I'd hope with this topic.

!


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 25, 2015)

i think i wrote one sentence T.T


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 25, 2015)

you can do it, lovely

if not, just atleast write 100 or 200 words

s'what i might wind up doing

edit: 123 words

i'm going 2 seppuku


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 25, 2015)

393 

it's all incoherent word vomit

what have i done


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 25, 2015)

NO 

i just finished

and realized he put up the thread

well, g'bye ff


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 25, 2015)

Jesus fucking christ, I'm not very observant

>Is given two weeks
>Doesn't bother trying to work through the 100 words that have been sitting there for days
>Boskov says "closing the thread tbh tbf imo fam"
>I hear "I'll wait for one more day tbh tbf fam"
>I work well under pressure
>He closes the thread and I remain absolutely traumatized


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 25, 2015)

lmfao i was going to say something

god i should have said something

i just wasn't sure if i had misunderstood. boskov barely writes in full sentences so i thought i had

but i hadn't

i failed you


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow, rude

He's lazy, so I just assumed he'd close the thread eventually


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 26, 2015)

So much T&A in this thread.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 26, 2015)

I

I don't know what that's slang for, unless you actually mean tits & ass.

I'm obviously caught off guard, considering the fact this thread is for pretentious snobs only. *Boskov*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 3, 2015)

2 days past deadline and it doesn't look like anyone else is going to step up and add a review

unless that changes, then the winner should be Kasuke Sadiki


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 3, 2015)

Trinity said:


> I
> 
> I don't know what that's slang for, unless you actually mean tits & ass.
> 
> I'm obviously caught off guard, considering the fact this thread is for pretentious snobs only. *Boskov*



You and Flower and perhaps even Boskov were sporting well endowed avatars.

I thought about adding them to my post so it would make sense once everyone changed their sets.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 4, 2015)

Mist Puppet said:


> 2 days past deadline and it doesn't look like anyone else is going to step up and add a review
> 
> unless that changes, then the winner should be Kasuke Sadiki


Works for me.

Get to pickin' that theme, broseph.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 4, 2015)

Mist Puppet said:


> unless that changes, then the winner should be Kasuke Sadiki



First of all I wanna thank my connect 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Works for me.
> 
> Get to pickin' that theme, broseph.



So much pressure 




Alright, this "week's" theme will be... *Instinct*


----------



## Krory (Oct 4, 2015)

The theme sucks but I'll 100% be participating this time.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 4, 2015)

Kill Instinct fanfic it is.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 4, 2015)

Made the thread. 

Goddamn, Boskov, can you get any wordier.  That's quite an intimidating wall of text to copypaste. Shffhssh, you.


----------



## Krory (Oct 4, 2015)

>MFW a majority of that was mine...

*Gee, thanks, Svetlana*


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 4, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> The theme sucks but I'll 100% be participating this time.



...tbh it's a lot better than pawn


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 4, 2015)

Can you trim it the fuck down

Boskov, what were you thinking


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 4, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> The theme sucks but I'll 100% be participating this time.



You should've seen the other ones I thought of 




Btw, does anyone actually check the word count?


----------



## Krory (Oct 4, 2015)

ᖷ⅃OWƎЯ said:


> ...tbh it's a lot better than pawn



Fuck you 




Trinity said:


> Can you trim it the fuck down
> 
> Boskov, what were you thinking



You posted the thread, you write, why the fuck can't you?



Kasuke Sadiki said:


> You should've seen the other ones I thought of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 4, 2015)

Maybe I fucking will, you despicable overweight bovine


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 5, 2015)

> I used to.



You used to have a fine future as a bored and pedantic bureaucrat ahead of you.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 5, 2015)

instinct is a strong theme

who else plans to enter?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 7, 2015)

This theme is kicking my ass.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 10, 2015)

this theme is surprisingly hard to write for


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 10, 2015)

I wrote only one sentence again

This is starting to become a trend


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 10, 2015)

These themes are making it a habit to expose us as frauds.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 10, 2015)

we should just write the worst and most ridiculous fiction ever seen
and not even try


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 10, 2015)

Trinity said:


> we should just write the worst and most ridiculous fiction ever seen
> and not even try



I can get down with this. It should probably be the plan for when a theme generates no ideas.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 10, 2015)

FLASH FICTION WILL LIVE ON


----------



## Krory (Oct 10, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> These themes are making it a habit to expose us as frauds.



You most of all.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 10, 2015)

it is decided

i'm going to write something dumb


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 10, 2015)

if i look stupid because all of you had serious entries i hope you all burn


----------



## Garfield (Oct 10, 2015)

Ugh, I can't with numeric limitations.

I couldn't post this in the Instinct thread because 668 words (after trying my best to cut it down) and I hain't got time to come up with something shorter, so fuck it. Will post here whatever.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Twenty one seconds remaining. No time outs left to draw up a play, but some would say enough time to come up with something decent, even by amateurs. As Rupal brought the ball down the floor on the sprint however, he felt it was too long. The opposing team was rushing them in a full court press with increased pressure on the ball handler. If it was just 8 to 10 seconds left, things would actually be simpler because you knew you had to run, find some opening and put up a shot. Instinct already took over; but for now he had to keep his wit and go against it. Find a way to delay taking a shot while protecting the ball.

Up ahead, Rajesh cut away from his defender and ran across the court. Rupal shot a bullet pass ahead of Rajesh; he barely got his palm around it to catch it and keep it in play. 'Oh fuck, that's one mistake already. I owe you one, Raj!', thought Rupal guiltily as he ran as far away from Rajesh as possible, dodging his man to gain the position he wanted. Everyone else was scrambling, trying to get free and release pressure from Rajesh before giving him back the ball. Rajesh was the best passer they had, it all depended on him to get it to the right man at the end of the game. 

The noise in the gym was deafening. It was the national finals. The screaming, the boos, the catcalls and everything else had slowly transitioned into a background noise for Rupal. This was when he could concentrate the best. 16 seconds. Too soon to make a move. Rupal stayed in still in the right corner, watching the rest of his team run around protecting the ball. He already knew he would take the last shot. His teammates trusted him. They were down by 2 points and desperately needed a 3 pointer. Rupal had proved in past that there was no one better in the team, indeed no one better in the entire country in the clutch than him.

It was why Matthew, a scout from Stanford was here. It was probably the first time someone from India was being recruited to a US college on a basketball scholarship. Rupal felt a weight of expectations, not just his own or his family, but of many other people, hoping for this symbolic event to fruition. Matthew was standing behind his coach, who was screaming some instructions from the sideline, knowing that through the chaos, no one could pay it much attention. But it was instinctive for him, so he couldn't stop. Rupal looked at his mom sitting a few rows back. Even on a big day like this, his father couldn't give two shits to show up. 'I wonder if today I will prove something to him'.

All of a sudden he felt a lot of eyes on him. He looked up. 4 seconds. 'CRAP!'

He sprinted down the baseline, luckily catching his defender off guard. Stumbling, his defender ran straight towards his own big. Rupal knew he had him. He turned around on a dime and sprinted back to the corner as Rajesh expecting it, threw him a pass there. The other team's center Anuj, had already left his own man however and dove to the ball. He managed to deflect it. Rajesh had his heart all the way to his throat. He didn't know how he managed it and in fact later on watching the film, he still wouldn't be explain how he managed to pull it off, but he vaulted over Anuj, grabbed the ball just as it was going out of the bounds, leapt and put up a rainbow, falling away into the crowd.

The next thing he knew was chaos. Getting up slowly, he saw his mom on the other side jumping up and down. As his teammates ran to him, it slowly dawned on him. It was time to yell.




u know what, just gonna de-edit my thing and put up the entire story on my blog. Because of cutting it down, it just reads bad now :/


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 10, 2015)

lol when is the deadline?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 10, 2015)

Trinity said:


> it is decided
> 
> i'm going to write something dumb



It's k, I'm joining you as soon as I get some homework done.

Idiotic stories that may not even be on-topic with the theme, except maybe a vague relevance to it, are my specialty.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 10, 2015)

Trinity said:


> if i look stupid because all of you had serious entries i hope you all burn



Itll be fine- just tell us we don't understand art afterwards  

Leeroy: I'm gonna pay special attention to yours now.


----------



## Solar (Oct 10, 2015)

I had an idea, but I haven't been able to find the time to sit down and write out this whole week due to school and work.

I think I'll have some time to write tonight.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2015)

No excuses.

Deadline is still October 11th.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 10, 2015)

I forgot to write that the name of the boy band was N-stink'd.

I feel like a failure now. That whole story was for that goddamn pun and I ruined it.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 10, 2015)

Jenkins!  Edit that entry.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 10, 2015)

>not knowing you can just delay the thread and bribe boskov with anime tiddies and asses and hips
AMATEUR


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 10, 2015)

I didn't know you could edit entries... I vaguely remember the rule being the opposite.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 10, 2015)

Trinity said:


> >not knowing you can just delay the thread and bribe boskov with anime tiddies and asses and hips
> AMATEUR



Boskov and I are barely acquainted, so I kinda actually didn't know this. 



I do not like this change of icon shortcuts.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 10, 2015)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Boskov and I are barely acquainted, so I kinda actually didn't know this.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like this change of icon shortcuts.



oh yeah

boskov's a freak. can confirm. pray for him leeroy.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 10, 2015)

ᖷ⅃OWƎЯ said:


> oh yeah
> 
> boskov's a freak. can confirm. pray for him leeroy.



Oh. 

Well, I don't pray, so relying on me to save Boskov is probably a terrible idea. 

Maybe we should take him to the Scientologists.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2015)

ya'll suck


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 10, 2015)

i do

suck dick, that is


----------



## Solar (Oct 10, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No excuses.
> 
> Deadline is still October 11th.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2015)

Last night, guys!

TONIGHT!


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 11, 2015)

Is this a joke deadline or farreal????


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2015)

IF you guys are in need of extra days we can add them.

But only IF.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 11, 2015)

did i delete the part where boskov said he's sticking to a strict deadline or nah

because boskov is sticking to a strict deadline

no joke

this thing has died too many times to just let it slowly fade away


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2015)

New deadline is October 12th.

I'll let you know when it's closed.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 12, 2015)

Good entries so far.  1000 words well read.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 13, 2015)

Contest better be almost over or over already.


----------



## Esponer (Oct 15, 2015)

I had no idea the thread was beyond the deadline. I blame a certain gentleman who only told me about this yesterday. I got it written in like a couple of hours but it was quite a lot more than 500 – I can't do short... Only just got it down to 500.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 15, 2015)

Esponer said:


> I had no idea the thread was beyond the deadline. I blame a certain gentleman who only told me about this yesterday. I got it written in like a couple of hours but it was quite a lot more than 500 ? I can't do short... Only just got it down to 500.



If it's Boskov, tell that fucker to shut this down so we can actually rate things and move on to the next topic.


----------



## Esponer (Oct 15, 2015)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> If it's Boskov, tell that fucker to shut this down so we can actually rate things and move on to the next topic.


It wasn't. Anyway, if I'm definitely outside the deadline, I'd still appreciate feedback. I don't like competitions anyway, I just wanted to write something. I'll check back in sometime.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 15, 2015)

I'll shut it down, but I don't have powers to lock the thread 

What's the new deadline for the ratings thread again


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 15, 2015)

one week, same as the entry deadline

i don't mind if esponer's entry is allowed, the more the merrier


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 15, 2015)

it is up

and don't worry, esponer, i don't think any of us mind that you're past the deadline 

more entries are good


----------



## Krory (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh...

Uh, right...

Forgot about this...


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 16, 2015)

I swear doing ratings is harder than actually writing a piece sometimes


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2015)

if no one sends in their ratings soon i will spank u all


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2015)

Trinity said:


> if no one sends in their ratings soon i will spank u all



That's more incentive to NOT rate.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 17, 2015)

Not really.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 18, 2015)

monday i'll really start nagging you guys


----------



## Esponer (Oct 18, 2015)

I'd be happy to rate the others. Anything I should know about what's expected?


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 21, 2015)

OH COME ON

thank you esponer


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 21, 2015)

O-oh

Ooooooooh

Oh god


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 21, 2015)

I am horrible at reading and rating flash fiction entries. I don't even know why.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 22, 2015)

Keep the reviews coming.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 23, 2015)

I feel like an idiot because I totally thought "dragon himself" in Leeroy's story was an actually saying. It never clicked he meant "drag."

I usually post my critiques before I read everyone elses, and now that i have I feel bad for being so lazy with mine this time.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 23, 2015)

S'alright. I'm gonna give you all til Sunday at the very latest (and hope if it's early on Sunday, we can pick the topic too, that day). If not, we'll just move on. (I'm thinking that's what Boskov would do...?)


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 23, 2015)

Fuck it, we'll probably have enough ratings even just for today. Not bad.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes, plz, end this.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 23, 2015)

choose the next topic already


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 23, 2015)

First day of school?

I don't know. I'm just throwing out a suggestion.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 23, 2015)

Who "won?"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 24, 2015)

me and esponer tied for first with 7.2
kasuke and boskov tied for second with 7
and pow comes in alone at 3rd place with 6.6

i'll defer to esponer to choose the next topic. if he passes then i'll choose.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 24, 2015)

Congrats! 

So how does the points thing work in the case of ties?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 24, 2015)

Points for everyone.


----------



## Esponer (Oct 25, 2015)

That surprised me! Thanks for the reviews. MP, would it be interesting or terrible for us _both_ to have themes, and the theme is both simultaneously? That's… that's probably too much, right? If so I'd go with *paradox*.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2015)

for a moment i had thought you were both gonna wind up choosing two words, meshing them together to create a unique, interesting topic  
this is for sure what you want, yeah?

(anyone can create the thread, btw, it's not just limited to the mods, i'm just helping boskov out for the time being)


----------



## Esponer (Oct 26, 2015)

I'd be up for doing that. MP can decide. If so, let me know if you want to mesh with 'paradox' or want a more normal one to mesh with.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 26, 2015)

I sort of want to participate in this.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 26, 2015)

Esponer said:


> I'd be up for doing that. MP can decide. If so, let me know if you want to mesh with 'paradox' or want a more normal one to mesh with.



nah, that's okay. Paradox is fine.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 26, 2015)

Back to the Future fanfic incoming


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 28, 2015)

thread has been posted (meant to do it earlier but i got distracted and plum forgot)

rev up those entries


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 2, 2015)

is anyone doing nanowrimo


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 2, 2015)

Trinity said:


> is anyone doing nanowrimo



Nope. Sadly, I ain't got time for dat.

Otherwise, I'd be writing 75 1,000 word stories for the section's amusement.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 4, 2015)

Let's get to ten contests. Let's do it. 

Why do we insist on dying?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 4, 2015)

Because I got busy as fuck this week and forgot about it.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 6, 2015)

bumping this, let's go people


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 6, 2015)

Might do one tomorrow. Unless I forget/get distracted by homework.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 8, 2015)

rip flash fiction

fuck you boskov


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 8, 2015)

We tried, Trin. 

And then things got busy. D:


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 8, 2015)

i can try but i need to focus on my nanowrimo


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 8, 2015)

Probably a more worthwhile pursuit, tbh.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 8, 2015)

Trinity said:


> rip flash fiction
> 
> fuck you boskov



Don't be rude.

I can't make people write or rate anything just by being here.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 8, 2015)

i didn't wanna imply that because you're useless as fuck regardless 

fuck you still


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Nov 8, 2015)

I quit because only Boskov brings my dark soul to light.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2015)

_When you finally had the time to write and post a flash fic, but then this dies. _


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 13, 2015)

As long as the thread is open, there is hope


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Nov 13, 2015)

If this stays open much longer I'm going to feel bad and write something.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 17, 2015)

*bangs pots and pans*

Wake up.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 18, 2015)

Maybe we should just move to a new topic? Unless everyone else is just procrastinating, I don't think we'll be seeing any entries any time soon. 

If we want to keep moving, we should just soldier on 

(no offense esponer)


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 18, 2015)

We should've probably done that...uh, ages ago, really.

You wanna make the thread? Or should I?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 19, 2015)

You can do it. I can't think of anything.


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 20, 2015)

Ah, FFs. Seems I cannot escape thee.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 20, 2015)

I've been busy with super boring life stuff, so I haven't really had a chance to keep the fire lit.  Lemme know what you guys would like to happen, or whatevs, and we can go from there.

Edit;

Good job, Trin.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 26, 2015)

:WOW

No more entries?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 26, 2015)

Apparently not. D:

CLOSE IT DOWN, MUNCHKIN. IT'S TIME TO TECHNICALLY KEEP THIS ALIVE.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 26, 2015)

Someone else do the ratings thread! 

I'm going out of town~


----------



## Jaded Heart (Dec 31, 2015)

Whenever the next FF is, I'll participate in it now that I'm active on here again (for now). Since I have nothing more to do then apply for jobs until I get hired and other bullshit responsibilities, writing would be a nice outlet to have right about now.


----------



## Demetrius (May 3, 2016)

boskov should bring this back in the summer time

and abuse the tag system

and you guys also should learn how to make your own threads


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2016)

Needs more FF


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 18, 2016)

needs more avy points


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 18, 2016)

if the flashfiction section's not doing good could you include fanfiction in the contest and advertise that?


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2016)

Trinity said:


> boskov should bring this back in the summer time
> 
> and abuse the tag system
> 
> and you guys also should learn how to make your own threads



You should learn to participate.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2016)

y'all gay, all of you

@ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ @Mist Puppet @Linkofone @Kasuke Sadiki @Sauce @Rey @Garfield 

i'm gonna be rebooting this thing, but not a weekly-kind-of-thing either
come participate you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you ready?
and yes, the reboot will automatically have freestyle as its default to give you all the creative freedom necessary to participate 

that is all
you're fucking welcome

so glad copypasting isn't going to be absolute murder since that's all it takes to run this thing


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2016)

also tag anyone else WHO'S NOT DEAD IN 2K16 AND WHO YOU THINK WOULD LIKE TO PARTICIPATE

WARM THOSE WRITING FINGERS UP (gross, but who am i to judge)


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2016)

Trinity said:


> also tag anyone else WHO'S NOT DEAD IN 2K16 AND WHO YOU THINK WOULD LIKE TO PARTICIPATE
> 
> WARM THOSE WRITING FINGERS UP (gross, but who am i to judge)



Finger up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2016)

dicks out for LD, krory


also where are all the rest of yo-

oh i forgot someone

@t3h PeNgU1N oF d00m

forgetting ur existence was pure bliss but now it's gone rip
WAKE UP.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm wit it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 17, 2016)

only problem is i am fairly certain my imagination is dead.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2016)

hm

we can try a warm-up/ exercise the day or hours before, get those juices flowing


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> only problem is i am fairly certain my imagination is dead.



This is literally why writers drink.


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2016)

Trinity said:


> hm
> 
> we can try a warm-up exercise the day or hours before, *get those juices flowing*



First finger warm-ups now flowing juices? I like where this is going.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2016)

who else would wanna join

@Catamount 
i see you in LD and you wanted to host the book club, and you're pretty artsy, whaddya say?


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2016)

Well... you could always bite the bullet and invite Davy.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 17, 2016)

i'd join


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 17, 2016)

make the deadlines short (1-2 weeks) and offer incentives for people to read and rate 

ie; 1 art contest point (for participants and guests) for a few sentences of review and a rate for each entry 


thank me later for my genius idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2016)

the deadlines were already pretty short previously, 1 week for entering, 1 week for critique
i was more thinking 1 week for entering, 3 days for critique but we could do either one, i just don't want to stretch this out too long  - people get lazy

the point thing for critique isn't a bad idea and something i would've considered for another contest i had in mind, as long as it's for crit, but you'd have to ask boskov about it
since he emphasizes the actual critique and process than the points and that's how he's always done it/preferred it
tho if you want max participation  it may be something to really consider rofl


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 17, 2016)

well idc as long as it stays moving, i literally have never written anything before and wanna start getting my feet wet a little with recurring feedback


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2016)

as long as it's not like just 2 people participating weekly later on i think we can pull it off 
we'll see how it goes from here
fingers crossed

oh yeah, need to notify leeroy

@Leeroy Jenkins


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2016)

tfw I tried to co-join this with the art section before and only one person responded and kept saying "WRITING ISN'T ART!!!!" over and over again.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 17, 2016)

> I wrote 0 words in 00:05 minutes - and then I died using The Most Dangerous Writing App



GG


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 17, 2016)

Trinity said:


> as long as it's not like just 2 people participating weekly later on i think we can pull it off
> we'll see how it goes from here
> fingers crossed
> 
> ...



Reminder being added to my phone now before I forget by the time I leave this break room.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2016)

Leeroy, I honestly don't know how you survive in your day-to-day life.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 17, 2016)

Trinity said:


> Leeroy, I honestly don't know how you survive in your day-to-day life.



I don't know how you remember little shit like that reminder I'm sure I told you give me (but I honestly don't know if that's a false memory or not at this point) whatever time it was millions of years ago.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 17, 2016)

Let's get it. Can't tell you the last time I did a one off, been too busy working on longer things. Well, that and procrastinating



Rey said:


> tfw I tried to co-join this with the art section before and only one person responded and kept saying "WRITING ISN'T ART!!!!" over and over again.



Beggin' for a neggin'

Wait, do those still exist?


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2016)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Beggin' for a neggin'
> 
> Wait, do those still exist?



Yes. THough not sure why you'd waste your time negging me.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2016)

Alright. When would you guys like to get rolling? Tomorrow or should I give you another day to gather here?


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2016)

Also, someone pester Leeroy in his profile about FF constantly. Like everyday. They'll get one extra point for doing so.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 17, 2016)

That probably will help, actually.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 17, 2016)

Its time


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 17, 2016)

Yea I'd say give it a day



Rey said:


> Yes. Though not sure why you'd waste your time negging me.



Lol nah, I meant the "writing isn't art!" poster you were referring to. Just typing that pisses me off.


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2016)

Tomorrow is a busy day for me so yes, let's say the following day.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 17, 2016)

what are the rules and stuff

also

@t3h PeNgU1N oF d00m stop pretending to be busy.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2016)

Taken from earlier flashfictions:


*Rules:*


Your work must be within constraints of the theme.
Of course, all themes can be interpreted in any number of ways.
500 words maximum per entry, or else the entry will be disqualified.
Only post one entry per theme. The highest rated entry will choose the next theme.
You may not rate/review your own work.
Add a rating out of ten at the end of your "review".
Be constructive/honest when criticizing a piece. No mindless flaming.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 17, 2016)

Afg u suck

0/10

Is this an acceptable review?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 17, 2016)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Afg u suck
> 
> 0/10
> 
> Is this an acceptable review?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 17, 2016)

Its for demonstration


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2016)

Just switch 'afg' with 'Boskov' and we're good.


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what are the rules and stuff
> 
> also
> 
> @t3h PeNgU1N oF d00m stop pretending to be busy.



He's not pretending nothin'. He makes it no secret that he gives 0/10 fucks of anything.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 18, 2016)

If I participate I risk my K/D ratio.

I cannae do that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 18, 2016)

more like ur l/d ratio

ayyyyyyy

just give me the win tbh


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 18, 2016)

no 

deal w/ it scrublord


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 18, 2016)

get jiggy with it


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 18, 2016)

@Banhammer


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 18, 2016)

This is going live tomorrow, aka Wednesday for me, right? 

I need confirmation before I forget this exists.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes

Also shut the fuck up Leeroy


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2016)

Dunno if I can this week, but I'm interested in doing this again.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 19, 2016)

Trinity said:


> Yes
> 
> Also shut the fuck up Leeroy



I can never let myself assume I'll remember anything.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 19, 2016)

*IT'S BEGUN TM
1 WHOLE WEEK*​/threads/flash-fiction-1-freestyle.1085480/

Alright guys, you can either subscribe to this thread because I'll try to bump it every few days or so, or ask me to personally remind you. But we're starting, let's go.

Also, do you guys prefer Crit lasting 1 week or 3 days?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 19, 2016)

3 days should be sufficient.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 20, 2016)

im gonna try and post something tonight.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 20, 2016)

afgpride said:


> @Banhammer


what can I do for you


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 20, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> what can I do for you


participate


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 20, 2016)

the pensman in me died a little the past few years. I'm not rightly sure I can


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2016)

Got bored and threw some words at some paper. Might submit it if I can find a way to make the ending a wee-bit less shit lol


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 23, 2016)

Holy shit you guys don't be such pussies

POST YOUR ENTRIES


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 23, 2016)

i'll crap out something tonight, i promise 

also this is relevant for everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2016)

Trinity said:


> Holy shit you guys don't be such pussies
> 
> POST YOUR ENTRIES


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 23, 2016)

you suffer from crititis, let me heal you stunna 

and don't worry so much about polishing, because if you polish everytime to reach a_ perfect_ conclusion for your FF/piece in general, you'll never be content and it'll only increase your anxiety about sharing in public
i can nitpick every single word @Leeroy Jenkins  has written but that wouldn't be fair to him since it's a learning process
so treat it as such, don't worry about the details and perfecting it just yet

sometimes what helps is coming back to it a day later or a week, so you're not obsessively critical and it gives you time to air and see how relevant your feelings toward your writing is vs what your legit criticisms are and if they remain 
it can also do the opposite effect where if it sits there for a while you'll just find it even more repulsive, but fingers crossed that doesn't happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 23, 2016)

I simply lack a muse. As soon as that mindset comes in, something will be posted.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2016)

Trinity said:


> you suffer from crititis, let me heal you stunna
> 
> and don't worry so much about polishing, because if you polish everytime to reach a_ perfect_ conclusion for your FF/piece in general, you'll never be content and it'll only increase your anxiety about sharing in public
> i can nitpick every single word @Leeroy Jenkins has written but that wouldn't be fair to him since it's a learning process
> ...


Trust me, it's not so much being scared of criticism (in this case) as it is that this was a total low effort piece that I didn't even try to make a coherent ending to... but I truly appreciate the words of support.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 23, 2016)

low effort pieces are aight
i support them
as long as people are writing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 23, 2016)

ok done. it's pretty shit but at least it's done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 23, 2016)

"pretty shit"


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2016)

Fuggit'; lemme' go ahead and submit this thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 23, 2016)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> "pretty shit"



i was gonna write about clowns and halloween.

but halfway through the first attempt i couldn't take myself srsly and tossed it


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 23, 2016)

wew there it is

its too short tho

rip points

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2016)

You didn't even use your reserved post smh


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 23, 2016)

>reserves post 
>posts additional post rather than editing reserved post 

classic nighty


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 23, 2016)

o

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 24, 2016)

i broke my promise since other people posted and i was super busy yesterday

i'll write something today tho, inb4 it's trash


----------



## Krory (Oct 24, 2016)

I suffer from only 500 fucking words.

Fuck the police.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2016)

I spent as much time trimming to 500 as I did writing it lol

so we're obligated to rate each other, yes?


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2016)

just read them, these are better than I thought they'd be, I can't even honestly say mine's the best for sure


----------



## Krory (Oct 24, 2016)

shit said:


> I spent as much time trimming to 500 as I did writing it lol
> 
> so we're obligated to rate each other, yes?





shit said:


> just read them, these are better than I thought they'd be, I can't even honestly say mine's the best for sure



I dunno about OBLIGATED, but... 

And agree. shito besto.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2016)

Rey said:


> I dunno about OBLIGATED, but...
> 
> And agree. shito besto.


will you enter, krory?
I don't think I've seen any of your writing actually


----------



## Krory (Oct 24, 2016)

shit said:


> will you enter, krory?
> I don't think I've seen any of your writing actually



If you can find the old threads, I entered a few before. They were garbage, obv. I'm trying to get something out but between playing Red Dead Redemption, some other things on my schedule (surprise!), and Trinity's mistreatment of me, I'm not sure.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2016)

is the new red dead out? or are you playing the old one
was playing the old one recently, put a hooker on the train tracks, watched her explode, jacked off, got bored, and turned it off


----------



## Krory (Oct 24, 2016)

shit said:


> is the new red dead out? or are you playing the old one
> was playing the old one recently, put a hooker on the train tracks, watched her explode, jacked off, got bored, and turned it off



Old one, I got the GotY when I heard the announcement of Red Dead Redemption 2. I spent like three hours trying to kill cougars with a knife last night. Good times, good times.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2016)

I've yet to lure a bear into town, I hear that's fun


----------



## Krory (Oct 24, 2016)

Shit that sounds like a blast, gotta try that.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 24, 2016)

Who else is entering, anyway


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2016)

I'll read the others after submissions close.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 24, 2016)

tfw fifteen people read this thread and only five entries.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2016)

I believe in prido, he will deliver


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 24, 2016)

@t3h PeNgU1N oF d00m has confirmed that he will be submitting shortly. 

this is not something i am making up.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2016)

still all day tomorrow to procrastinate, yes?


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 24, 2016)

i planned to close the thread in the evening, so you likely have more than day


----------



## Krory (Oct 24, 2016)

Boskov has made promises before.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2016)

so that means you're on the west coast, yes?


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2016)

*makes note in "trinity" spreadsheet


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 24, 2016)

Just wrote a little something. Probably gonna edit and submit tomorrow. I can confidently say it's not my best work, but maybe the edit will help


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 24, 2016)

shit, CST 

kasuke, how long has it been since you've written?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2016)

>speaking for me


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2016)

Boskov a shit


----------



## Krory (Oct 24, 2016)

t3h PeNgU1N oF d00m said:


> >speaking for me



Leave here, demon - this is no place of yours.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2016)

The way is shut, and the dead keep it.

The way is shut.


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2016)

Good. Keep it that way.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 25, 2016)

Trinity said:


> shit, CST
> 
> kasuke, how long has it been since you've written?



For flash fiction probably a month or two. I've been working on my longer pieces, but not as much as I should be


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2016)

We have until _tomorrow_ evening, right? Not tonight?


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2016)

Trinity said:


> shit, CST


I'm currently in texas, drove all last night
I'm gonna stand outside every bedroom window in this time zone holding a boom box blaring in your eyes by peter gabriel until someone comes out and confesses their undying love for me and it turns out to be you
it's possible this could take awhile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2016)

lol


Rey said:


> We have until _tomorrow_ evening, right? Not tonight?


correct


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 25, 2016)

It's finally done.


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2016)

Leeroy wins.

Shut it down.


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm losing faith in prido to get one done


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 26, 2016)

excellent

i may try to write something tomorrow
if i have the time for it, atleast


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 26, 2016)

ufghhhh

i haven't written in like a year lmao 
rip me


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2016)

Trinity said:


> ufghhhh
> 
> i haven't written in like a year lmao
> rip me



Aside from reviews, which don't count, I haven't written since the last Flash Fiction that I entered.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 26, 2016)

I haven't written in awhile also OuO


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2016)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I haven't written in awhile also OuO



WELL GOOD FOR  YOU


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2016)

Working on something right now, almost done, so please no closey


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2016)

So totally not worth it, lol


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 26, 2016)

you've guys got like 5 or even 6 more hours to go, u good


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 26, 2016)

Trin, are you going to make your own deadline?


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 26, 2016)

u guys would be even better if you'd do the other shit for me


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 26, 2016)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Trin, are you going to make your own deadline?


mayyyyyyyyybe

i just got home
i'll see what i can cook up


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 26, 2016)

Trinity said:


> mayyyyyyyyybe
> 
> i just got home
> i'll see what i can cook up



You're triggering me. I'm kinda hungry and don't know what I want to eat.


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2016)

I already did mine. It sucks. Do yours, Trin.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 26, 2016)

aight

i got an idea, gonna get some food and see what i have to work with


----------



## Saru (Oct 26, 2016)

Trinity said:


> aight
> 
> i got an idea, gonna get some food and see what i have to work with



don't disappoint me


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2016)

Arsu said:


> don't disappoint me


she will.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 26, 2016)

rude

i'm writing right now u ungrateful fuck


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2016)

Trinity said:


> rude
> 
> i'm writing right now u ungrateful fuck


how am I ungrateful, also when is the deadline? Monday?


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 26, 2016)

today


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2016)

Well not entering then 

Stay mad, stay bad


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2016)

Damn.

Actually got ten entries.

And I imagine some of the might actually be _good_!


----------



## Saru (Oct 26, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> she will.



she didn't

somehow she's figured out how to channel memes into her writing

wp @Trinity


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2016)

is it bad form to list them in order of best to worst?


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh you shush

@afgpride where the king at


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 26, 2016)

I'll do the critique thread I  a couple of mins

On phone atm


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2016)

shit said:


> is it bad form to list them in order of best to worst?



Only if you make sure to put mine last.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 26, 2016)

guess afg is dead, long live the other king

uh, guess arsu can take his place


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 26, 2016)

/flash-fiction-1-freestyle-rating-thread.1086078/​
Crit thread is up.


----------



## Saru (Oct 26, 2016)

i wanted to see afg in this tbqh 



Trinity said:


> guess afg is dead, long live the other king
> 
> uh, guess *arsu *can take his place



stop that

people who don't know will think this is permanent


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 26, 2016)

Trinity said:


> Oh you shush
> 
> @afgpride where the king at


literally couldn't past tuesday for a bunch of reasons, we have a good amount of submissions anyway though

i'll be doing my ratings this week and then join the next theme, no biggie


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 27, 2016)

Trinity said:


> Fuckin' ungrateful loafers.
> 
> *Entry thread is closed. Please don't post anymore. Participate another time. Like, next week. Don't be late.*



yo chill we got 10 entries, any more and it would've been a chore to rate


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 27, 2016)

Arsu said:


> i wanted to see afg in this tbqh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same

and ok arsu


afgpride said:


> literally couldn't past tuesday for a bunch of reasons, we have a good amount of submissions anyway though
> 
> i'll be doing my ratings this week and then join the next theme, no biggie


yes 
i figured as much


afgpride said:


> yo chill we got 10 entries, any more and it would've been a chore to rate


i'm just teasing 

silence


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 27, 2016)

kk


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 27, 2016)

on the topic of FF i honestly wanted to do some real dark shit but that would've required more than an hour's worth of my time

but cba

so i just semi-memed and went for humor instead
tfw copout

anyone know that feel?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 27, 2016)

Trinity said:


> on the topic of FF i honestly wanted to do some real dark shit but that would've required more than an hour's worth of my time
> 
> but cba
> 
> ...



I can't write seriously at all because it takes too much time and thought before I say fuck it and abandon the whole thing.


----------



## Krory (Oct 27, 2016)

Trinity said:


> on the topic of FF i honestly wanted to do some real dark shit but that would've required more than an hour's worth of my time
> 
> but cba
> 
> ...



Pretty much what mine was tbh tbf, lol. One-hour cop-out, literarily shit it out right before game night with my family.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 27, 2016)

tfw you just finished editing and check the thread.



Fuck it I'll adjust it slightly to make it fit next week's theme


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 27, 2016)

lmao

it's okay, post it


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 27, 2016)

I WILL GIVE YOU 10 MINUTES TOPS KASUKE

i also want to sleep  even tho i prob won't for another hour


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 27, 2016)

Trinity said:


> I WILL GIVE YOU 10 MINUTES TOPS KASUKE
> 
> i also want to sleep  even tho i prob won't for another hour



Cheers


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Demetrius (Oct 27, 2016)

gonna knock some ratings out today hopefully


----------



## Krory (Oct 27, 2016)

You mean like you knocked out an entry?

Oh...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 27, 2016)

rip in peace


----------



## Krory (Oct 27, 2016)

well shit


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 28, 2016)

doing sizable crit is harder than i thought it would be

i only have like 1 down 
HOW DID THIS BECOME SUCH A DAUNTING TASK
well enjoy your bite-sized crits people i have no proper crit for 
and enjoy your gargantuan crits people i have crit for bc i have a big mouth


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2016)

bite sized crits sound delicious


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 29, 2016)

Haven't heard anything new from Big Krit in a while.

Also, I need to stop procrastinating on these critiques


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 29, 2016)

I suppose we'll extend this a couple more days.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 29, 2016)

Guess the 3 day window idea is out of the question now.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 29, 2016)

to be fair, this should've probably had more advertisements and i could've used the tag function to aid me, but i didn't.

i will prob write a couple more reviews and hopefully finish them soon tonight.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 29, 2016)

Maybe I'm overthinking, but why not just have a small staff group that makes advertisements for contests and what not?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 29, 2016)

btw....you all stood me up.

i was here at 2 pm canada time.

i'm blaming @Arsu. you've been aptly named.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 29, 2016)

i gave so many of you 6/10's i'm so sorry

i'm cringing 



have a fruit basket


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 29, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> btw....you all stood me up.
> 
> i was here at 2 pm canada time.
> 
> i'm blaming @Arsu. you've been aptly named.


OH SHIT IT'S SATURDAY

i spent most of the day sleeping

would you like to try tomorrow?
and yes, do blame him
it is always his fault


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 29, 2016)

Trinity said:


> OH SHIT IT'S SATURDAY
> 
> i spent most of the day sleeping
> 
> ...



it's k, I've just been procrastinating. sure, we could try tomorrow. 

but if i get stood up again....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saru (Oct 29, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> btw....you all stood me up.
> 
> i was here at 2 pm canada time.
> 
> i'm blaming @Arsu. you've been aptly named.



i'm sorry, i thought things were still up in the air since we didn't get responses from everyone about their schedule 

you won't get stood up again!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 29, 2016)

gonna cuck everyone here and give u all 3's and shit


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 29, 2016)

rename this to FlashFiction Contest Discussion Thread pls thx

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 29, 2016)

Trinity said:


> i gave so many of you 6/10's i'm so sorry
> 
> i'm cringing
> 
> ...




Lucky bastards... I don't get a fruit basket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saru (Oct 30, 2016)

Trinity said:


> i gave so many of you 6/10's i'm so sorry
> 
> i'm cringing
> 
> ...



wow

it was so bad you actually cringed 

well at least you were honest


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 30, 2016)

Arsu pls

PLS.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 30, 2016)

also have a pity like, @Leeroy Jenkins


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 30, 2016)

Trinity said:


> also have a pity like, @Leeroy Jenkins



YOU REMOVE THAT LIKE RIGHT NOW, LADY.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 30, 2016)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> gonna cuck everyone here and give u all 3's and shit



do it, nighty

make me proud


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 30, 2016)

Why is writing critiques harder than writing an actual piece? 

Finally posted mine though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2016)

tfw I have expected the thread to close before I finished

sorry everyone


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 1, 2016)

Guess we'll close 'er up. Yay? Nay?

Nighty will bitch, but it's really no loss. Let's just leave her behind, guys.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 1, 2016)

Also

>krory doing my work for me
lmao
Thank you 

would anyone like to doublecheck


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2016)

Trinity said:


> Guess we'll close 'er up. Yay? Nay?
> 
> Nighty will bitch, but it's really no loss. Let's just leave her behind, guys.



Well only entrants that didn't rate were @Nighty the Mighty and @Linkofone 

It'd be nice of @Sauce could clarify/finish what he posted but eh.

I have no qualms with closing shop but I guess I have some bias. 

But if we do, I'm also open to suggestions for next prompt - I had an idea but wanted to hear others.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 1, 2016)

Lauren is busy with exams, I asked her earlier if she wanted us to go on without her, though. So I'll wait for her response to that and give her maybe a day if she says yes.

Not sure where Link is, damned no show.

We can start brainstorming on the prompts meanwhile, though.  Let's hear what you got. I have a few in mind aswell.


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2016)

The only one that crossed my mind that I was going to throw out was *Crime*.

If you have anything, shoot.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 1, 2016)

Sorry, I don't have a lot of time to read or do much these days. School, Work, Card games, ... other excuses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 1, 2016)

crime is cool. 

now to resist the temptation to do a cheesy mafia piece...


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 1, 2016)

i thought of an idea around crime, and then realized because i am random the idea is only loosely based on crime. then i remembered how much i hated prompts. 

what about *nefarious*


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 1, 2016)

Rey said:


> The only one that crossed my mind that I was going to throw out was *Crime*.
> 
> If you have anything, shoot.



Superhero one-shot incoming


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm fine with either Crime or Nefarious. I'm inclined towards the former because it's more broad, and could easily include the latter.


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> crime is cool.
> 
> now to resist the temptation to do a cheesy mafia piece...



Get out of my head.




ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i thought of an idea around crime, and then realized because i am random the idea is only loosely based on crime. then i remembered how much i hated prompts.
> 
> what about *nefarious*



I'd be okay with that but like Stunna said, Crime has much broader reach so could potentially pose more interesting results.

But hey, will of the people.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 1, 2016)

i'll be alright with either. just a suggestion


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2016)

I like crime

AS A TOPIC I MEAN

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 1, 2016)

I like crime as well.

*Refuses to clarify further*


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 1, 2016)

alright, my ideas on prompts:
sound
glass
grave

and here's some shit i found on tumblr that i found amusing and creative:


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 1, 2016)

lmao FUCK media links

im so mad can i punch one of you


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 1, 2016)

shit said:


> I like crime
> 
> AS A TOPIC I MEAN



he's writing about the irish mob



Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I like crime as well.
> 
> *Refuses to clarify further*



he's writing about the yakuza



Trinity said:


> lmao FUCK media links
> 
> im so mad can i punch one of you



....as long as it isn't a really hard punch. i bruise easily >.<


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 1, 2016)

there was once a time where i was srsly working on a piece about Chinese triads. the whole concept of criminal organizations interested me. anybody else go through that?


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2016)

when I was in highschool marching band I made a little story about how each instrument section was a different mafia, had grand plans for it but never went through with them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> there was once a time where i was srsly working on a piece about Chinese triads. the whole concept of criminal organizations interested me. anybody else go through that?



Where you get interested in something and hugely fascinated but then have such a short attention-span that you get distracted by something else is what happens to me.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 1, 2016)

crime's never interested me

death does 


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> there was once a time where i was srsly working on a piece about Chinese triads. the whole concept of criminal organizations interested me. anybody else go through that?


>post 666

you cant hide from me, satan


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2016)

Trinity said:


> crime's never interested me
> 
> death does
> 
> ...



Y... you do know you could write about a crime that results in death, right?


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 1, 2016)

Rey said:


> Y... you do know you could write about a crime that results in death, right?


???...

yes

but we were speaking in general, no? 

i was, atleast.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2016)

crimes can include deaths 

edit:


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2016)

Murder is a crime.

Manslaughter is a crime.

Even assisted suicide is a crime.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 1, 2016)

oh my god you baboons

i was just talking about how i like writing about death

y dis


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 1, 2016)

shit said:


> when I was in highschool marching band I made a little story about how each instrument section was a different mafia, had grand plans for it but never went through with them



this is adorable. reminds me of how i used to play with my colour pencils as dolls in pre-kindergarten.

of course, that was before my imagination basically died.



Rey said:


> Where you get interested in something and hugely fascinated but then have such a short attention-span that you get distracted by something else is what happens to me.



yes. i get this too.

actually the organized crime obsession didn't end until i had a nightmare about being chased by people and about to die lol



Trinity said:


> crime's never interested me
> 
> death does



wtf why

also im guessing this is a long-term fixation- i dont really have those. my interests are so fleeting.



> >post 666
> 
> you cant hide from me, satan


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 1, 2016)

@Stunna I was about to ask you to please change your avatar. 

thanks i guess ^.^


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> @Stunna I was about to ask you to please change your avatar.
> 
> thanks i guess ^.^


uh, what was my last avatar... Aqua?

why were you gonna ask me to change lol


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 1, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> wtf why
> 
> also im guessing this is a long-term fixation- i dont really have those. my interests are so fleeting.


the actual concept of death and the long-term effects of it, writing spooky stories about decomposition,  what it can lead to (grief), etc etc. is just more engaging  for me i guess

i just really like writing about morbid shit in general, doe
cos i'm weird


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2016)

Trinity said:


> the actual concept of death and the long-term effects of it, writing spooky stories about decomposition,  what it can lead to (grief), etc etc. is just more engaging  for me i guess
> 
> i just really like writing about morbid shit in general, doe
> cos i'm weird



One wouldn't know judging from your last flash fic.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 1, 2016)

oh yeah, vacillating between stupid cheesy bullshit and "why the fuck would anyone write this depressing shit, what the fucking hell?" is what i do BEST


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2016)

The only thing you do best is nothing.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 1, 2016)

wow dis rudeness


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> uh, what was my last avatar... Aqua?
> 
> why were you gonna ask me to change lol



cuz i'm mean and something about it really bugged me


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2016)

I can't promise it won't ever be seen again


----------



## Krory (Nov 2, 2016)

So does anyone have any input on Trinity's prompt suggestions?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2016)

just like Crime, they're fine; I'm down for any of them


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 2, 2016)

Seems the majority wanted crime, I can go ahead and make the thread cos Nighty's dead anyway


----------



## Krory (Nov 2, 2016)

You people are utterly useless.

Go ahead, let's call it then - Crime it is.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Demetrius (Nov 2, 2016)

thread made, next week may not make it, who wants to keep this running? doesn't have to be a mod


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 2, 2016)

Trinity said:


> thread made, next week may not make it, who wants to keep this running? doesn't have to be a mod


...you mean for just 1 week or permanently?

(i don't wanna do it, just wondering if you lost interest)


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 2, 2016)

temporary, yes

not permanently


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 2, 2016)

starting a new job tomorrow, so i probably won't even be able to participate >.>


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2016)

I have an idea for this, but I started writing and hit 500 words before even hinting at the crime in question.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Nov 2, 2016)

Well. I guess if people are actually interested, I'll take care of it/help.


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2016)

I'll participate
krory should be a mod anyway


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I have an idea for this, but I started writing and hit 500 words before even hinting at the crime in question.



Haha I'm in a similar situation. Ruthless edit time


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I have an idea for this, but I started writing and hit 500 words before even hinting at the crime in question.



at least you have ideas

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Nov 2, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> at least you have ideas



Psh, you don't need ideas.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 2, 2016)

shit said:


> I'll participate
> krory should be a mod anyway



maybe they are worried kror would be the snowden of nf lol 

but like

its not that srs guys.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 2, 2016)

when in doubt, rely solely upon stream of consciousness 

and well, just putting thoughts down in general--not themes, not restrictions
i find writing what comes to mind is encouraging in some way, just what naturally leaves from the keyboard makes the process simpler and easier if you have a block of some sort.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2016)

Okay, I've finished a submission... but if I change my mind before the week's up, can I retain the right to take it down and replace it with a different one?


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 2, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2016)

sincerest apologies for not getting a rating in

it was just poorly timed with my exams so I didn't get any time to do it, too busy studying


----------



## Krory (Nov 2, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> maybe they are worried kror would be the snowden of nf lol
> 
> but like
> 
> its not that srs guys.



More like they think I'll be the Trump of NF and try to destroy everything from the inside.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 3, 2016)

I tried rewriting my potential entry and it came out even longer


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 3, 2016)

lmao rip

try condensing your dialogue and description (and description in general)
_
"Hey, Kasuke, don't you have anything better to do than write on a chinese cartoon forum?"  Trin asked, baring her teeth and snarling at him._
to
_"Hey, Kasuke, don't you have anything better to do than write on a chinese cartoon forum?" Trin asked._

little things like that help me condense when i'm being unnecessarily long-winded that doesn't add anything to the piece as a whole and only serves to  give it more flavor

(the redundancy is done on purpose for comedic effect, clap and laugh)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 4, 2016)

Haha yea, that's why I like these contests. It's a good exercise for cutting out all that description that seems_ so necessary_ until you take it out and realize the piece flows way better with out it.

I think my problem here is that I'm trying to fit too much plot in too little words. Gonna cut some stuff. The rewrite was mainly to make things more coherent. I just thought it was funny that it ended up longer.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> I tried. I think this became more "Mystery" than "Crime".


Yeah, I feel the same about mine, since the crime isn't explicit, nor does it happen during the events of the short.

I wouldn't be distraught if it was DQ'd. 

Especially since I still think I might do a completely different one.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 5, 2016)

you can't get dq'd lmao

the topic is just a jumping off point to get the creative juices flowing, nobody cares about what the actual things ends up being imo


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 5, 2016)

Can't, but it doesn't mean I won't

 

Just kidding. Maybe.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Saru (Nov 5, 2016)

oh shit i love this topic

i might try to knock this out tomorrow since i'll be busy this week, but i definitely wanna participate if only to rate you all's stories


----------



## Krory (Nov 5, 2016)

You are all disqualified.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh        good.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 5, 2016)

what the fuck you guys, almost all of you have submitted 

whens the deadline?


----------



## Sauce (Nov 5, 2016)

Going to have fun with this.


----------



## Krory (Nov 5, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what the fuck you guys, almost all of you have submitted
> 
> whens the deadline?



Since Trin made the thread on Wednesday, I guess we'll say end of the day this coming Wednesday (the 9th).


----------



## Saru (Nov 5, 2016)

Rey said:


> You are all disqualified.



ok

might as well set my expectations low so i don't bruise my ego


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 6, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what the fuck you guys, almost all of you have submitted



I didn't really do much planning and just did it because.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 6, 2016)

gonna do something today. probably.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 7, 2016)

Other than boskov, how many of you guys take writing srsly and actually want to be published/are working towards that?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2016)

I've entertained the idea (and still occasionally do.)


----------



## shit (Nov 7, 2016)

I dunno about being published, but I've always taken it very seriously

I think I would need to have an idea I felt really strongly about to go through the trouble of being published


----------



## shit (Nov 7, 2016)

this time I was able to more naturally make the story fit into 500 words

let's see if that translates to better or worse

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 7, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Other than boskov, how many of you guys take writing srsly and actually want to be published/are working towards that?



in my wildest fantasies perhaps

I care more about fun and interesting ideas when I write because that's what I look for when I read.


----------



## Krory (Nov 7, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Other than boskov, how many of you guys take writing srsly and actually want to be published/are working towards that?



It'd be nice and I dreamt of it but I know it'll never happen and I'm better off just dying in a fiery autowreck.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 7, 2016)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> in my wildest fantasies perhaps
> 
> I care more about fun and interesting ideas when I write because that's what I look for when I read.



fav book? i don't have one in particular so maybe chose a couple if you don't either


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 7, 2016)

shit said:


> I dunno about being published, but I've always taken it very seriously
> 
> I think I would need to have an idea I felt really strongly about to go through the trouble of being published



yeah thats what i lack. purpose in my writing. 

i started writing as a kid mainly because my parents were very overprotective and i had a curious mind. now that i can pretty much do most things i want, its harder to be imaginative/find passion projects. or so i tell myself.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 7, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Other than boskov, how many of you guys take writing srsly and actually want to be published/are working towards that?



I have been for a while now. Probably haven't been work as hard towards it as I could have though. My goal right now is to get a short story published in a magazine (doesn't even have to be a good one).


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 8, 2016)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> fav book? i don't have one in particular so maybe chose a couple if you don't either



New Moon, Deathly Hallows and Catching Fire tbh


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 8, 2016)

i wanted to get published for a particular reason, but my dreams died long ago
well, my interest in it vanished quite abruptly, anyway
just like many things
but i'd like to improve, atleast

also i don't know if i'll pull another last minute entry or what, i'm getting intense with nanowrimo
>tfw 4k
so behind i cry erytiem


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2016)

oh ok have fun


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2016)

so thread closes today and reviews start tomorrow, yes?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 9, 2016)

yep


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2016)

i tried

i failed  

have fun


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2016)

@Trinity
@Nighty the Mighty 
@Dr. Rev. Boskov Krevorkian Jr.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 10, 2016)

I can't lock threads in here


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 10, 2016)

i didn't lock it last time

only boskov can, he's our only hope lmao

@Dr. Rev. Boskov Krevorkian Jr. 

if he doesn't lock it by tonight we can all just spam him with alerts or tag Xiammes


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 10, 2016)

rating thread is up


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2016)

good luck


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 11, 2016)

@:

Thanks for the critique. I understood that the writing got a little wonky in the middle, but could you give me a more detail about the complete idea part?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 11, 2016)

lol nice attempt at tagging me- it didnt work. 

anyway, i'm sorry if my review didn't make sense. 

i was just trying to say that the storyline didn't seem polished. it would have benefited from a few edits and you could have worked on the build up.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2016)

in my story I tried to play with the idea of crime, the girl found out about the crimes of the ghost but that knowledge became the crime because the ghost was all powerful, maybe a bit too ambitious for 500 words


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 12, 2016)

Gotcha. Recently I haven't had a lot of time to do this stuff. I barely have enough time for my hobbies anymore.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm not going to have time for rating this time. If anyone could step in in my place, that would be helpful.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2016)

I offer to let you count my ratings twice in order to make up for it


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2016)

^that was a joke

but really @Linkofone just skim them and put a rating without any explanation, you have three more days and it should only take 15 minutes to speedread all entries

I'm sure no one will complain about what you give them, and it'll really help the contest stay afloat


----------



## Krory (Nov 15, 2016)

Wow, you guys really shit the bed without me to guide you, didn't ya?


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2016)

pitiful


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 16, 2016)

don't think i can give any worthwhile critiques besides some short and sweet commentary, hopefully this'll do


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2016)

considering the alternative is nothing, sounds good


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 16, 2016)

Mine are coming in the next couple hours

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 16, 2016)

alright

got ur reviews in

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 17, 2016)

Got mine in finally and had a chance to read through the thread afterwards. Gotta say I love how detailed Nighty's crits were. Some good stuff to think about.


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2016)

if only nighty had finished, but I can't blame her for running out of gas doing reviews like that

if she just wants to do a quick rating for mine I won't be offended


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 17, 2016)

I plan to finish them if the thread isn't locked in the next few hours

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 17, 2016)

in this video


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 17, 2016)

>hhq


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2016)

tfw never gonna get a Nighty crit

smfh


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2016)

rip


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2016)

@Dr. Boobskov Pornvorkian 
@Sauce @Stunna @Nighty the Mighty 

seriously guys?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2016)

I can't do any more long ones like that sorry, I don't have it in me rn 

I can give u guys numbers tho


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2016)

just numbers will be ok


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2016)

current running total:

Stunna: 6.5
Linkofone: 5.1
Nighty: 5.875
Kasuke Sadiki: 6.5
Box: 9
Sauce: 5.4
Shit: 6.125

If stunna doesn't get his done before I wake back up then I'm unilaterally pseudo locking this


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 18, 2016)

there's an extension

there

so move your skimpy ass and do your ratings or i swear on boskov's dismembered corpse i will finish you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Demetrius (Nov 19, 2016)

alright, then

should we move on? let's move on


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 19, 2016)

okay, there you go

sorry stunna
move your ass next time

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 19, 2016)

guess i should tag all of you guys aswell

@Kasuke Sadiki @ Dr ...no nevermind not you @Nighty the Mighty @shit @Sauce @Saru @Stunna @Linkofone


----------



## Krory (Nov 19, 2016)

thx 4 tagging me


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 19, 2016)

i didn't think you had any interest

are you going to participate this time?


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2016)

he has interest in attention


----------



## Krory (Nov 19, 2016)

Trinity said:


> i didn't think you had any interest
> 
> are you going to participate this time?



There's nothing going on this week so I'll actually try.


----------



## Krory (Nov 19, 2016)

As soon as I figure out what sedition is.


----------



## Krory (Nov 19, 2016)

Okay, I got it. And an idea now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saru (Nov 19, 2016)

Trinity said:


> guess i should tag all of you guys aswell
> 
> @Kasuke Sadiki @ Dr ...no nevermind not you @Nighty the Mighty @shit @Sauce @Saru @Stunna @Linkofone



i would've forgotten about this again if you didn't tag me 

still kinda miffed that i didn't enter the last one (especially given the topic), but, oh well

i should be able to bugaloo this time


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 19, 2016)

>saru pulling a leeroy

should i add him, too?

@Leeroy Jenkins


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 19, 2016)

Trinity said:


> >saru pulling a leeroy
> 
> should i add him, too?
> 
> @Leeroy Jenkins



What am I doing?


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 19, 2016)

flash fiction....?

or, rather, what you should be doing


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 19, 2016)

We shall see. Last one I was unable to muster the juices and just let it go. I'm not going to force stories.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2016)

I like this theme.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Demetrius (Nov 21, 2016)

how are we doing on this fine evening

are we writing?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 21, 2016)

I haven't look at the topic yet


----------



## Saru (Nov 21, 2016)

dang trin, let a ninja breathe 

i need at _least_ another 2 days to procrastinate


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 21, 2016)

wow okay people

u all contributed to the death of flash fiction 
AGAIN

hope you're happy, you tards


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 21, 2016)

wtf there's like a whole week to go to submit


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 21, 2016)

Shut up, Trin.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 21, 2016)

Shut up, Trin.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 21, 2016)

I will not take this from you.

@Saru kill Boskov


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 21, 2016)

I have no idea what I'm doing in life, but it sure isn't the flash fiction.


I am so bad at staying motivated and interested in things.


----------



## Saru (Nov 21, 2016)

Trinity said:


> I will not take this from you.
> 
> @Saru kill Boskov



That's between you and your god.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 21, 2016)

w-what if I told you 

you are my god?


----------



## Saru (Nov 21, 2016)

i'd tell you to pay tribute to me with a bottle of liquor


----------



## Saru (Nov 21, 2016)

*Hennessy


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2016)

ITT: Trinity is a bully and nobody is surprised


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2016)

She is.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 22, 2016)

Dr. Boobskov Pornvorkian said:


> She is.


fuck off u disgusting queef waffle


----------



## shit (Nov 23, 2016)

I have an idea
I like my ideas more than my execution, but that's what this is all about I GUESS


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 23, 2016)

Trinity said:


> fuck off u disgusting queef waffle


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 24, 2016)

I might try to squeeze something out tomorrow, but the topic at hand doesn't really give me much inspiration.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 25, 2016)

You know it's rough when _I_ manage to post the first entry


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2016)

I had to cut out so much great description ;__;


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2016)

using so few words is scandalous, krory


----------



## Krory (Nov 26, 2016)

eh

kill me


----------



## shit (Nov 27, 2016)

so it's been a week


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 27, 2016)

whats  going on
i missed it all didnt i


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm not sure there's anything to miss anymore.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 28, 2016)

*Rating thread up
*​


----------



## shit (Nov 28, 2016)

a new challenger appears


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 29, 2016)

christ, guys

c'mon and rate


----------



## shit (Nov 29, 2016)

how about you, my love?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 30, 2016)

I was so excited to only have to critique one piece, lol


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 3, 2016)

GUUUUUYS

REALLY?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2016)

you cant really pull off the whole guuuuuys why aren't you doing this thing when you are yourself not doing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 3, 2016)

Alright, I suppose.

Reviews incoming.


----------



## shit (Dec 6, 2016)

sup homeboys and girls?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 11, 2016)

smh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shit (Dec 24, 2016)

how about an extra week, guys, since it's christmas and that's always a pain in the ass time of year for everyone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2016)

shit said:


> how about an extra week, guys, since it's christmas and that's always a pain in the ass time of year for everyone


works 4 me


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 8, 2017)

smfh


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2017)

prido why didn't you ever write anything?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 8, 2017)

was busy as a motherfuck the past few months, schedule has freed up tho


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2017)

well I've been sitting on a sci-fi idea this whole time, but I don't really wanna be arsed just to impose other people to be arsed, but if you're passionate about an entry then I'll throw competition at it and we can revive this thing

probably kosuke, rey, and luc will enter too if they were tagged back to the thread and peer pressured a smidge
maybe others too maybe not maybe no one who knows


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 8, 2017)

i was thinking, maybe move this contest to the shitterbox or country club so it gets more eyes

it's the readers corner and not the writer's corner anyway


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 9, 2017)

tfw no art forum where all the contests are held


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2017)

im entering this


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 13, 2017)

nighty assume control and get this show on the road


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2017)

what is there to assume?
moving this contest out of this section to somewhere (anywhere) else?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2017)

afgpride said:


> i was thinking, maybe move this contest to the shitterbox or country club so it gets more eyes
> 
> it's the readers corner and not the writer's corner anyway


that would be awesome, cuz i'm banned from there


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 14, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> that would be awesome, cuz i'm banned from there


perfect excuse to get you unbanned


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2017)

afgpride said:


> perfect excuse to get you unbanned


that's not going to happen dude
anywho i support keeping the contest in the place where it makes sense for it to be in the first place cuz writing/lit section

sorry i and all the others haven't moved the contest forward, i'll write something for it tomorrow and tag all the usuals 
i think there already is a forum notice about this but i'll ask for one if there isn't


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 14, 2017)

so whats the plan?

move thread somewhere luc can post? 

edit: whoops blitzed


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 14, 2017)

I can probably make and bump threads for this at least


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 14, 2017)

i only care about the contest remaining alive and getting consistent participation week in and out (and luc being able to join), whichever way that happens doesn't matter

but yeah this is "home" and the best place to just dump all the threads in so better off reviving it ourselves

i'll prob write up something (never written fiction before, maybe that's partially why i'm hesitant) too, actually i will, i have the time now


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 14, 2017)

it's not that hard 

besides the whole point is to get the crit (allegedly ) so it doesn't matter how good u think it is (unless its really bad in which case rewrite it )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2017)

yeah ill have a piece up tomorrow

scifi the prompt?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 15, 2017)

yee boi


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 15, 2017)

yee boi


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 15, 2017)

there's prob at least a hundred chinese people named yee boi


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2017)

yeah, we'll see who delivers in actuality
talk is cheap
500 words of talk is expensive


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 16, 2017)

DO IT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 16, 2017)

ugh i fell asleep early yesterday and today ive been otherwise preoccupied

ok, turning it in within the next 12 hours 

i swear it

(And then I'll win by default looks like kehehehe)


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm just here to watch you fail to follow through


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2017)

@shit @afgpride

mine's up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 13, 2017)

it's time


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2017)

thanks @Lucaniel for finally popping the contest's cherry when nobody else would 

the week timer officially starts now y/n?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 14, 2017)

afgpride said:


> thanks @Lucaniel for finally popping the contest's cherry when nobody else would
> 
> the week timer officially starts now y/n?


y
cmon lads @shit @Kasuke Sadiki


----------



## shit (Feb 14, 2017)

I'll do one, on my honor


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 14, 2017)

as a tully


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2017)

oh my fuck 
sorry i had forgotten completely and ive been caught in limbo between work, shitposting, and gaming my holy trinity 

alright going up either today or tomorrow


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 17, 2017)

^

>actually working on it (probably maybe sort of?)
_
good_


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2017)

my honor remains strong like steel


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2017)

I guess time limit should end in about 12 hours, any the rest of you gonna enter?
@afgpride @wad @Trinity @Ron Jeremy


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2017)

naw 

this subject doesn't interest me


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 19, 2017)

shit said:


> I guess time limit should end in about 12 hours, any the rest of you gonna enter?
> @afgpride @wad @Trinity @Ron Jeremy


i procrastinated and haven't started, will try to type something up after the nba all star game (lol)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah I'll be submitting mine shortly.


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2017)

Good luck on not flaking, you two


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 20, 2017)

hopefully i don't procrastinate next time and do a proper revised 500 words

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2017)

i missed the deadline so i understand if it wont be admitted, but i wanted to submit it anyways


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2017)

i don't care enough about the deadline being breached by a day or two to discard any entries when we're this short on entries to begin with. not to mention that it isn't ended yet. it'll end 4.21 am GMT tuesday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2017)

i might redo my story then


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2017)

nvm im too busy with shit ill leave my entry as is


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2017)

time to declare it shut and start doing ratings? five entries ain't bad i guess. about the same as the last one iirc. unless someone out there is frantically writing their entry and would like to request an extension 

how long is fair for ratings? @Trinity @shit @WAD @afgpride @Nighty the Mighty @Kasuke Sadiki @Rey


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2017)

>tagging me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> time to declare it shut and start doing ratings? five entries ain't bad i guess. about the same as the last one iirc. unless someone out there is frantically writing their entry and would like to request an extension
> 
> how long is fair for ratings? @Trinity @shit @WAD @afgpride @Nighty the Mighty @Kasuke Sadiki @Rey


7 days is the usual but not needed imo, most people procrastinate anyway 

i'd prefer 3-4 days for ratings tops

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2017)

im wit it


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 21, 2017)

I originally tried to do 3 days for ratings, but everyone got lazy.

So my advice is to play it by ear, honestly.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm fine with whatever


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2017)

afgpride said:


> 7 days is the usual but not needed imo, most people procrastinate anyway
> 
> i'd prefer 3-4 days for ratings tops





WAD said:


> im wit it





Trinity said:


> I originally tried to do 3 days for ratings, but everyone got lazy.
> 
> So my advice is to play it by ear, honestly.





Nighty the Mighty said:


> I'm fine with whatever


trin's telling the truth about everyone getting lazy, shit was out of control last time
afg and wad favour 3-4 days
dartg doesn't mind

week seems like the safest compromise - let's say a week, or less than a week if we get 5 different sets of ratings before then?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> trin's telling the truth about everyone getting lazy, shit was out of control last time
> afg and wad favour 3-4 days
> dartg doesn't mind
> 
> week seems like the safest compromise - let's say a week, or less than a week if we get 5 different sets of ratings before then?


sounds good to me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2017)

ye


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2017)

lucaniel said:
			
		

> i don't know about a 'tempest' of sweat, but in general, this is the most competently written of the lot, aside from certain occasions when you switch tenses and voices in a distracting way:
> 
> "I'm a Hollywood actor, a pretty big one, maybe you already knew that though; it's hard not to." Johnny smiled sheepishly. It may have come off as arrogant but it's true. He's one of the biggest celebrities in the entire United State. In many ways the 42-year old actor with humble Cajun origins was the face of the entertainment industry.
> past-present, omniscient narrator to presenter on morning show.
> ...



re: tempest of sweat, i was trying to suggest an image of the man awakening perspiring profusely but because of the word limit can't dedicate too many adjectives and adverbs lol

concept is cloning but not the genetic-rebirth-actually-plausible kind where you spawn an infant cell of yourself and it ages into you (whether at a rapidly accelerated pace or not)

but the more-like-science-fiction-where-you-are-reassembled-molecule-by-molecule and yeah i just really got stiffened by the word limit rip

as for the narrative style yea it was kind of a mess

thx for the critique ima get all of mine up by fri/sat


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 23, 2017)

WAD said:


> re: tempest of sweat, i was trying to suggest an image of the man awakening perspiring profusely but because of the word limit can't dedicate too many adjectives and adverbs lol
> 
> concept is cloning but not the genetic-rebirth-actually-plausible kind where you spawn an infant cell of yourself and it ages into you (whether at a rapidly accelerated pace or not)
> 
> ...


cool, but m8 just respond in the thread, i didnt even get an alert


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> cool, but m8 just respond in the thread, i didnt even get an alert



didn't know if it was cool to respond in that thread, thought it was maybe only for the ratings/reviews 

also u didn't get a notification cuz I fucked up ur name when quoting rip


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 24, 2017)

I'd like to enter the next installment. Could one of you tag me or notify me on Skype or Discord when it goes up?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2017)

done @ goose


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 26, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty @afgpride u nigs gon have the ratings up today?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 26, 2017)

i can do ratings if you need me to 

it'll take a while for nighty to respond, but iunno about afg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2017)

doing mine today


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 26, 2017)

Trinity said:


> i can do ratings if you need me to


yeah please


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 26, 2017)

ye i'll do them today


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> trin's telling the truth about everyone getting lazy, shit was out of control last time
> afg and wad favour 3-4 days
> dartg doesn't mind
> 
> week seems like the safest compromise - let's say a week, or less than a week if we get 5 different sets of ratings before then?



with mine that is 5 (luc, goose, shit, afg, me)

but i would still like to give another 24 hours from this post for nighty and trin to possibly post theirs


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 27, 2017)

WAD said:


> with mine that is 5 (luc, goose, shit, afg, me)
> 
> but i would still like to give another 24 hours from this post for nighty and trin to possibly post theirs


ain't been a week yet and it would be churlish to deny an entrant the chance to rate so i agree


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 27, 2017)

@WAD just so I understand and am able to improve, where did you find I used "onerous vocabulary" in my entry?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2017)

afgpride said:


> @WAD just so I understand and am able to improve, where did you find I used "onerous vocabulary" in my entry?



Sorry, that was actually a poor choice of words on my part and I might have blurred my recollection of your story. 

The vocabulary individually was fine, it was moreso the stringed clauses in your prose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 28, 2017)

count me out tbh, don't have enough time in the next 24 hours to fill out an undertaking like this cause I at least wanna be thorough about it 

hit me up if u especially want a review and I'll do one for u specifically later tho if anyway wants one

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 28, 2017)

*1. luc - 7.7*
2. wad - 5.3
3. shit - 4.3
-------------
afg - 3.5
nighty - 3

congrats @Lucaniel


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 28, 2017)

to once more keep things as open as possible i thought 'fantasy' would work fine for the next theme, although it's of course incredibly unimaginative on my part

what do you all think?

@afgpride @WAD @shit @Nighty the Mighty

i kinda wanna do hardboiled fiction but i thought it might discourage people


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2017)

im good with whatever


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2017)

Whatever you think homeboy, I'd prefer something more specific and maybe more up to interpretation, but I can see where you're coming from to get the most entries as possible


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 28, 2017)

i'm keen on fantasy tbh, i'm a super noob (my first entry here is the first piece of prose i ever wrote since middle shool) and i think i'll have fun with this one


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm pretty keen on fantasy, too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 28, 2017)

shit said:


> Whatever you think homeboy, I'd prefer something more specific and maybe more up to interpretation, but I can see where you're coming from to get the most entries as possible


we can move into the hard stuff when we got a good 5 people regularly hooked on it 

it's like drug dealing, but it destroys more lives

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 28, 2017)

alright



@WAD @afgpride @shit @Nighty the Mighty @Trinity @Atlantic Storm @Ron Jeremy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 28, 2017)

i just posted the winners in the art contest prize thread and ane asked me "what this is" and that she thinks boskov refused to include points for this contest in the past so flash fiction being a legitimate forum contest isn't even a thing 

gee i wonder why it lacks participation


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 28, 2017)

not that it matters to me personally participation wise, but given how much effort potentially goes in to this (both producing and rating) compared to other contests i don't see why it's not incentivized with points that could potentially go to big avas and whatnot 

strange


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2017)

afgpride said:


> not that it matters to me personally participation wise, but given how much effort potentially goes in to this (both producing and rating) compared to other contests i don't see why it's not incentivized with points that could potentially go to big avas and whatnot
> 
> strange



its art i dont gotta explain shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 28, 2017)

afgpride said:


> i just posted the winners in the art contest prize thread and ane asked me "what this is" and that she thinks boskov refused to include points for this contest in the past so flash fiction being a legitimate forum contest isn't even a thing
> 
> gee i wonder why it lacks participation





afgpride said:


> not that it matters to me personally participation wise, but given how much effort potentially goes in to this (both producing and rating) compared to other contests i don't see why it's not incentivized with points that could potentially go to big avas and whatnot
> 
> strange


just to be clear does that mean it's not allowed in the prize thread? ane isn't allowing it?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 28, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> just to be clear does that mean it's not allowed in the prize thread? ane isn't allowing it?


ane remembers when it wasn't allowed in the prize thread so she passed off the message to the lit department mods

she's used to handling the art section so this being an outside section contest she isn't familiar with and isn't even managed by a mod complicates things a bit


so it depends if a lit mod reads her message and gives the go ahead


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 28, 2017)

ane said:
			
		

> Yeah. I am sorry but I don't know what their thougths are at the moment and I don't know a lot of the section. I asked. Either I will tell you or Boskov will.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 28, 2017)

@Ron Jeremy 

tell ane the contest is allowed in rewards, box


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 1, 2017)

I'll look into this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 1, 2017)

you're an admin, just waive your dick around and get it done senpai

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 1, 2017)

cool cool


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2017)

how did looking into it go


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 2, 2017)

the old flash fiction was run operating kind of under the idea that the "reward" was the crit that you got because the idea was mostly a "lets all write something and learn together" one instead of a "lets all write something and see who's best" one, more so than any other competition on the site people are highly encouraged to leave full bodied reasons behind their ratings, you can theoretically just drop in a 5/10 or w.e but we'd really rather you didn't. So at the time it didn't really make sense to give points to the people who scored the best basically because the ratings were more important than the actual entries (I've been somewhat hypocritical about this myself in the past I'll admit, failing to give ratings is bad).

I'm not intrinsically opposed to giving out points for Flash Fiction and letting those points build towards a prize but I desperately want to avoid stuff like this:



Rey said:


> 1. Sayaka
> 
> 2. jayjay32





Senjou said:


> sayaka
> krory
> jj





Tsubomii said:


> 1. Sayaka
> 2. Rey
> 3. jayjay





ane said:


> Sayaka
> Rey
> jayjay





White Wolf said:


> saya
> rey
> jj





Aphrodite said:


> Sayaka
> Rey
> jayjay



That said, obviously points are a really cool motivational tool and if you guys all want them I'm not gonna hold them back from u if it will kill the contest but like, I hope this kind of makes clear why I (and box ) are at a bit of a loss about it, we want to preserve the intent of the competition while accommodating you all

I've discussed this with Box before and part of the reason he thinks the ff dies every three threads is because people get sick of hearing their work ripped to shreds (even tho thats kinda the point, u should be as honest as u can even if its brutal) and they disengage because the criticism can be hard to hear. Recapturing the success of the original version is difficult because we don't have those same people participating and providing the solid and continuous entries to keep it alive while people acclimatise to it.

I'm thinking of a few ways to try and help with this tho, give me ur thoughts on these concepts:

1. Giving points to first (second or third even) place participants
2. Giving points to people who give out good, constructive criticism (unsure how to judge this, maybe mod decision? iunno, this feels like a good way to insure the spirit of it but it seems almost unworkable)
3. Giving points (or maybe even prizes) for entry streaks, like participate in 10 weeks (so five entries, five rounds of ratings) and get something for it
4. write in, what other ways can we do this

tl;dr I'm not interested in prizes for the sake of prizes but I guess prizes for the sake of participation is okay? Brainstorm with me on this, it's ultimately up to you, literally, if you think that prizes will keep you here longer then sure leggo but please be honest


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 3, 2017)

i doubt it would affect our new (hopefully) core group a la me, luc, wad, you, shit and ying imo, it feels like it will only serve as a cherry on top so to speak and not sully the critiques but i'm fine with steering clear from it if it's negatively affected critiques in the past 

there's a solid counterargument (ie; this is still a 'contest' with a clear winner and a 2nd and 3rd place, and if critiques are a concern you can add an asterisk to scores without commentary that at least demonstrates they've read the material etc) but i'm not invested enough to make it, i'm fine with things as they are


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 3, 2017)

afgpride said:


> i doubt it would affect our new (hopefully) core group a la me, luc, wad, you, shit and ying imo, it feels like it will only serve as a cherry on top so to speak and not sully the critiques but i'm fine with steering clear from it if it's negatively affected critiques in the past



this is my hope/feelings as well


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2017)

idc im prolly never gonna actually win (or cash in points rofl) but i wanna git gud


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2017)

Stop trying to convince people that Box cares.


----------



## NO (Mar 3, 2017)

Rey said:


> Stop trying to convince people that Box cares.


Stop trying to convince people DBK is relevant.


----------



## shit (Mar 3, 2017)

I'd like to get points, I don't mind harsh criticisms myself, but I enjoy feeling I'm doing something for a tangible reason/reward beyond just practice, even if practice is the overlying main point of it all


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 4, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I'm not intrinsically opposed to giving out points for Flash Fiction and letting those points build towards a prize but I desperately want to avoid stuff like this:


enact the rule that it's a minimum 50 words of crit per entry and all entries must get crit

don't crit, your ratings don't get factored into the total


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 4, 2017)

Am I too late to the party?

Boskov wanted to enunciate on the actual critique rather than points so the mouthbreathers wouldn't circlejerk and make this into some unholy section that only soothes egos or whatever else. But he wasn't entirely against points as a reward either, just that it wouldn't be used solely to keep the contest itself running. His way of running things was basically the polar opposite of Ane's way of running things. 

So, yes, points are okay, as long as you don't get too greedy and the purpose of entering the contest is to get better, not for a pat on the back and a "you did good, pal, have a chicken nugget" sort of thing.

That said, I like Luc's idea.


----------



## shit (Mar 4, 2017)

50 words of crit sounds like a good compromise, few can bullshit without thought for 50 words


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2017)

*checks to see if my crits were 50+*

edit: yep generally 65-75


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 5, 2017)

I mean as long as you all pinky swear to keep putting effort in then that's fine as well 

how many points do u think u should get for winning or w.e


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 5, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I mean as long as you all pinky swear to keep putting effort in then that's fine as well
> 
> how many points do u think u should get for winning or w.e


you can't trust people
make it 50 words of crit


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 5, 2017)

you have to write 500 words of crit for each 500 words you review 

50 is fine I guess, tho seems kinda short 

tho i guess that's a relatively substantial paragraph


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I mean as long as you all pinky swear to keep putting effort in then that's fine as well
> 
> how many points do u think u should get for winning or w.e


w/e they get for skotw


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 5, 2017)

plot twist:  you have to email fetish porn to boskov and nighty to get points


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2017)

editing in my entry (since i took the placeholder first post) later today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (Mar 6, 2017)

Requesting two more days, I'll do mine Wednesday evening, pretty booked before and after so that's my only window really


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2017)

thats when it ends innit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2017)

WAD said:


> thats when it ends innit


dont steal my innit innit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 8, 2017)

for the record i 100% intend to submit an entry, but it likely won't be before 24 hours from this post 

i'd prefer we didn't extend this thing by an entire week, but i think it's safe to say an extension is in order, either thursday or friday would prolly be best if we want a satisfactory showing 

thoughts @Lucaniel @shit @Atlantic Storm @WAD @Nighty the Mighty


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm fine with an extension until Friday.


----------



## shit (Mar 8, 2017)

doesn't matter to me, either I'll get it done today or I won't have any time until next week lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2017)

I should have mine up today, but I'm down for an extension. That said, I'm not really down with a full week; we shouldn't be fostering our laziness and procrastination.

72 hours more if we don't get at least five entries is my recommendation.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 8, 2017)

I've been sick this week so that's my excuse


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 8, 2017)

WAD said:


> fostering our laziness and procrastination.


This is how FF dies

Every single time


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 8, 2017)

afgpride said:


> for the record i 100% intend to submit an entry, but it likely won't be before 24 hours from this post
> 
> i'd prefer we didn't extend this thing by an entire week, but i think it's safe to say an extension is in order, either thursday or friday would prolly be best if we want a satisfactory showing
> 
> thoughts @Lucaniel @shit @Atlantic Storm @WAD @Nighty the Mighty


as i am also a no-sho homo 

yes friday plz


----------



## shit (Mar 9, 2017)

done


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2017)

ok         done

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2017)

Give me like 16 hours I'll have mine in when I get back from work

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 10, 2017)

WAD said:


> Give me like 16 hours I'll have mine in when I get back from work


das 22:08 gmt
imma watch u


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> das 22:08 gmt
> imma watch u



im getting held up at work rip 

but it'll be the first thing i do when i get home 

I'll have it 100% done by 10-11 PM my time though 

soz


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 10, 2017)

WAD said:


> im getting held up at work rip
> 
> but it'll be the first thing i do when i get home
> 
> ...


hell we don't even have 5 entries since yours is a placeholder so yeah take the time you need 

@afgpride how we lookin


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 10, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> hell we don't even have 5 entries since yours is a placeholder so yeah take the time you need
> 
> @afgpride how we lookin


will have mine finished within 6 hours


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 10, 2017)

afgpride said:


> will have mine finished within 6 hours


hopefully this ocean mexican will have his finished as well and then we can do the ratingzzz


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 10, 2017)

snow mexican*


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2017)

what stupid shit is this?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 10, 2017)

no bullying please


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2017)

That is my job.

It hurts you more than it hurts me.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 10, 2017)

i did it mom i wrote a thing and it was 500 words


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 10, 2017)

afgpride said:


> will have mine finished within 6 hours





afgpride said:


> i did it mom i wrote a thing and it was 500 words


>literally 5 hours and 59 minutes apart 

kobe clutch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2017)

Edited mine in.

Good job, everyone. We got one more participant this week than last week too. 

(And now, I slumber.)

I'll get my crits done this weekend for sure though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2017)

afgpride said:


> snow mexican*


oh i was referring to wad 

cuba doesnt get snow does it

also NICE lads 

ok contest closed, ratingz it is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2017)

we fucking did it boyz 

4 posts in the ratings thread but no ratings yet


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2017)

WAD said:


> we fucking did it boyz
> 
> 4 posts in the ratings thread but no ratings yet


@Nighty the Mighty @Atlantic Storm you useless fucks


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 15, 2017)

@Lucaniel I think some of the missing prepositions you alluded to in your crit were meant as world specific vernacular, such as (I'm guessing this is one of the examples) "it would have disguised him well a commoner".  The missing preposition here is "as" but it was deliberately omitted bc that's how they sort of speak in my head.

Is there any way to signify vernacular similar to how special words can be italicized? Or should I use rhetorical tools (like repetition) to imply it better for the reader 

Thanks for the crits guys, I'll do mine sometime tonight


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 16, 2017)

fug man critiques take long, no wonder it's taking everyone a whole week to do


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 16, 2017)

u guys shame me i should probably be more specific with my crits


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the critiques, everyone.

I'll probably have mine up by tomorrow?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 16, 2017)

afgpride said:


> @Lucaniel I think some of the missing prepositions you alluded to in your crit were meant as world specific vernacular, such as (I'm guessing this is one of the examples) "it would have disguised him well a commoner".  The missing preposition here is "as" but it was deliberately omitted bc that's how they sort of speak in my head.
> 
> Is there any way to signify vernacular similar to how special words can be italicized? Or should I use rhetorical tools (like repetition) to imply it better for the reader
> 
> Thanks for the crits guys, I'll do mine sometime tonight


since this vernacular isn't a made-up word but an omission of a part of english grammar which makes the prose look like a mistake, it wouldn't make sense to italicise it, repetition is the usual way authors depict unique dialects whose linguistic differences are represented by modifications to standard english iirc, if the dialect isn't unique by virtue of having weird words but just by virtue of different syntax etc. that is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 17, 2017)

I hope you guys appreciate the fact that I decided to write out that review instead of pass out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 17, 2017)

legit kudos to everyone for getting their entries in and also giving honest crits, this was a very successful cycle and hopefully it doesn't burn out into inactivity bc it's super productive imo

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 17, 2017)

alright



@WAD @afgpride @shit @Nighty the Mighty @Trinity @Atlantic Storm @Ron Jeremy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 17, 2017)

great

for the record i still don't know:

1. whether points count (assumed the mods decided amongst themselves but idk what the decision explicitly was, seems like it was greenlit)
2. how much 1st place gets (some contests gives first 6pts, others 3pts)
3. whether ying or nighty will relay the results to ane or if one of us has to


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 17, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> ~9,996 hours to go



top laugh


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 17, 2017)

as far as pts, we should work back from how many wins you think you need to get to deserve an avatar or w.e and then scale things form there with the template


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 17, 2017)

just give it the same system as art points tbh


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 22, 2017)

@Lucaniel @Elder WAD @Nighty the Mighty @shit 

reminder that the due date is fri

just in case same of us forget and run out of time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2017)

Saturday innit

but ya mine should be up in next couple of days


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 22, 2017)

saturday innit as in you prefer it saturday or the due date is saturday?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2017)

on the actual thread it says Saturday, 25/03


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 22, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> on the actual thread it says Saturday, 25/03


that's the latest reply, not the thread post date 



or your time zone isn't synced properly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> _*
> Theme #6: City
> 
> [snip]
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 22, 2017)

oh right luc's in london which is 5 hours ahead and that was posted 12:30 am his time

i think saturday is better than friday as a deadline day anyway, cool


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 22, 2017)

afgpride said:


> oh right luc's in london which is 5 hours ahead and that was posted 12:30 am his time
> 
> i think saturday is better than friday as a deadline day anyway, cool


ye ye


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2017)

mine SHOULD be up in the next 16 hours but there's a chance ill be too tired after work to work on it, so if that's the case it'll be the day after (within the next 40 hours)

i should just do these on my one day off


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm going to try to pull some magic to do this tomorrow but I'm in New York to watch basketball with no laptop so we'll see


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2017)

I am gonna fight tooth and nail to get this done when I get home from work but no guarantees since I've been slaving away my hours this week.

Perhaps a 48 hour extension would be prudent if someone else except Aubrey can't make it as well? I can expedite my crits at least.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 25, 2017)

given that nobody has submitted yet, i find it doubtful we'll get a decent amount posted in the next few hours so yeah no choice but to extend 

i'm fine with an extension, gonna try to get it done today regardless


----------



## shit (Mar 25, 2017)

Honestly I've been thinking it should be two weeks for submissions and one week for reviews, as the rule


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 25, 2017)

i disagree with 2 weeks, nobody is actually spending two weeks on an entry, people either procrastinate or don't make time for it (or can't find a particular day bc they're travelling or whatnot)

1 week + a couple days extension and short review period for short amount of entries (like if only 3 people submitted) should be the way to go imo, and luc and i will begin to harass and shame everyone who missed that week so they don't miss the next one


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 25, 2017)

afgpride said:


> given that nobody has submitted yet, i find it doubtful we'll get a decent amount posted in the next few hours so yeah no choice but to extend
> 
> i'm fine with an extension, gonna try to get it done today regardless


Hey, don't lump me in with you lot!


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 25, 2017)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Hey, don't lump me in with you lot!


oh right, ying is the flash when it comes to getting an entry in 

me, luc and ying (probably just ying) will harass and shame anyone that misses a cycle


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 25, 2017)

afgpride said:


> oh right, ying is the flash when it comes to getting an entry in
> 
> me, luc and ying (probably just ying) will harass and shame anyone that misses a cycle


I'm too nice to harass and shame anybody. 

That said, I'd also like to polish up my entry. I wrote it while drunk, and I don't think it really does my dad much justice.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 25, 2017)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm too nice to harass and shame anybody.
> 
> That said, I'd also like to polish up my entry. I wrote it while drunk, and I don't think it really does my dad much justice.


you can edit it as many times as you want before the time is up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2017)

i will definitely DEFINITELY do it in the next 48 hours if it helps

even tho i won't have a day off til Thursday 

v likely tomorrow since it's an easy day at work


----------



## shit (Mar 25, 2017)

Pride assassinates all my ideas like he's a paid mercenary

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 25, 2017)

oh btw, as an added bonus, box and I and ane have settled on this sytem for points if anyone cares about the material world

1st place: 6 points
2nd place: 4 points
3rd place: 2 points

the prizepool is the same as the art contest's prize pool as well so whatever they have on offer you can get if you have enough points for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 25, 2017)

yee boi


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2017)

took time off my vacation to do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2017)

done

embarrassingly half-assed, but done 

@afgpride @Lucaniel @Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 27, 2017)

great show old sports, i also apologize for being a piece of shit, will have mine up by tomorrow


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2017)

What do you lot say we compensate for our [mostly] delayed submissions we expedite our reviews?

Let's say we have the absolute deadline be by midnight Tuesday (at your own timezone) and get our reviews done by Sunday the latest?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 28, 2017)

I won't be submitting this week because I'm too busy reading about modular nuclear reactors for uni 

I'll review tho fo sho

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 28, 2017)

who /piece of shit/ here?

i won't be able to finish my entry tonight as promised, but i'll for sure have it tomorrow

if the people that already submitted theirs don't want to wait and would rather start ratings, i'll still do the critiques and there will be no hard feelings and it would be understandable


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2017)

tomorrow is my day off so i ill wait like 16 hours max before im doing crits if u don't have urs submitted then im not critting


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 28, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> tomorrow is my day off so i ill wait like 16 hours max before im doing crits if u don't have urs submitted then im not critting


kk no worries


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 29, 2017)

i stayed up to make time to start and finish this thingamajig before i went to bed, now i'm sleep god bless

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2017)

bruhhhhhhhh thats a really long extension
im just wary of this setting a precedent


----------



## shit (Mar 29, 2017)

Two week precedent?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 29, 2017)

two week more like TOO WEAK

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2017)

well can we at least get all the crits done by the weekend anyways?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 29, 2017)

i'd like to think so, we should at the very least aim for it


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> bruhhhhhhhh thats a really long extension
> im just wary of this setting a precedent


fine u god damn ^ (use bro) enjoy this rushed ass piece that i wrote on a damn phone


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> tomorrow is my day off so i ill wait like 16 hours max before im doing crits if u don't have urs submitted then im not critting


cmon ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2017)

ill do it tonight ur stalling made it so i couldn't do it yesterday


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> ill do it tonight ur stalling made it so i couldn't do it yesterday


cmon you fuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2017)

ive fallen ill also i work like a dog why u singling me out mines will be done this weekend


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> ive fallen ill also i work like a dog why u singling me out mines will be done this weekend


im singling u out cuz u niggered me on my requested extension u ^ (use bro) 

well i suppose niggered here means "reproached" but it has vast flexibility


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> im singling u out cuz u niggered me on my requested extension u ^ (use bro)
> 
> well i suppose niggered here means "reproached" but it has vast flexibility



i didn't tho since ive yet to do my crits so they're obv gonna include yours


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i didn't tho since ive yet to do my crits so they're obv gonna include yours


u didnt reproach me?  



Elder WAD said:


> bruhhhhhhhh thats a really long extension
> im just wary of this setting a precedent


SOUNDS LIKE REPROACH PAPA ROACH


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> u didnt reproach me?
> 
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE REPROACH PAPA ROACH



nah that's not reproach that's reluctant conceding


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 31, 2017)

sure is a lot of sexual tension here


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2017)

afgpride said:


> sure is a lot of sexual tension here


sure is a lot of wheres your crit here 

wheres your crit son


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 31, 2017)

later


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2017)

@Elder WAD @afgpride @shit @Atlantic Storm  later is now


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 1, 2017)

It will come... tonight, hopefully. I've had a busy past few days, and don't really have the mental energy at the moment to read through all those entries and give them my ratings.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2017)

Atlantic Storm said:


> 've had a busy past few days, and don't really have the mental energy at the moment to read through all those entries and give them my ratings.


24/7 binge drinking


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 1, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> 24/7 binge drinking


I won't lie to you, Luc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 1, 2017)

I just did a 13 hour shift after asking for a half day because I'm sick as dick

fuck you it can wait till tomorrow 

tru


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 1, 2017)

luc can't harass me anymore, free at last


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2017)

good man afg 

@Elder WAD @shit @Atlantic Storm 

its time, homos


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2017)

@Elder WAD @shit @Atlantic Storm

sunday is drawing to a close in my timezone you fuccbois


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2017)

Sunday has barely started where I am atm


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 2, 2017)

it'll be 4:01 pm for shit when it's 12:01 am for luc


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 2, 2017)

Better late than never?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2017)

good going goose

time for @Elder WAD to either post his crits or die of the florida plague or whatever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2017)

bruh i JUST got off work 

ill get them done by Sunday in MY timezone 

stay mad


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2017)

Hotel computer has blocked NF...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2017)

ratings inc in the next 2-3 hours

now that pretty much everyone (except @Nighty the Mighty who said she'd crit despite not coming up with an entry COUGH COUGH ) has commentated i feel like i can comment on my own piece without attempting, consciously or not, to influence future reviews

the piece was my attempt at doing something dialogue heavy, because truth be told...i dont understand how to write it, so that's why this piece can be conceived as my weakest one (in addition to it not being as creative as my previous pieces)
so im taking notes and improving for the future

what i failed to express i guess (other than the nuanced position of the relationship of father-son freemasonry that im sure @shit can appreciate) is i wanted to severely imply the mayor himself was formerly a major player in the criminal underworld, he was a hitman too (thats why i rather enjoyed the double entendre of writing "you son of a gun" as part of the mayor's rebuke)

and i was hoping the revelation of their biology might have hopefully enlightened the reader with a profile of gabriel: the son who resentfully follows his father's footsteps but has developed his personality to be the antithesis of his dad's in rebellion 

anyways appreciate it bunch dudes


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> (thats why i rather enjoyed the double entendre of writing "you son of a gun" as part of the mayor's rebuke)


did u ever see looper


it's missing the final line in that clip; "i cleaned you up and put a gun in your hand. _i gave you something that was yours._" great line, sticks in my head and i randomly remember it from time to time though it's been years since i watched that


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 2, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> ratings inc in the next 2-3 hours
> 
> now that pretty much everyone (except @Nighty the Mighty who said she'd crit despite not coming up with an entry COUGH COUGH ) has commentated i feel like i can comment on my own piece without attempting, consciously or not, to influence future reviews
> 
> ...


Dialogue could actually be your strongest point, at least in the early phase of your 10,000 hours.  You just haven't cracked the code yet.  I had sort of an epiphany thinking about how to write it, and it's actually extremely simple (at least at a superficial level).  The trick is to roleplay as your character as if you were doing an impression of them.  You know how it's (prob) easy for you to impersonate other people?  Just write how you would impersonate that person.  Harness your empathy and roleplay as if you were impersonating (if "acting" isn't as relatable a concept) them for fun; mimic their voice, way of speech and body language, except rather than express them in person, write it down to text.  Once you do that, exactly what they say and how they react to certain things will flow naturally.

Note: it helped me to do "impressions" of characters in my head in a non-serious way first, as if it was satire.  It helps to get accustomed to the concept, and once you're comfortable with it, you can distil it into actual prose.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2017)

done

these should be the averaged totals of all our crits (feel free to double check)

Lucaniel - 6.5
afgpride - 5.75
shit - 5.5 
WAD - 5
Atlantic Storm - 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 4, 2017)

we just got an upgrade


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 4, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> This is a grey area of course, it's a subjective judgement made by us about who's contributing and who's not however as long as you're making an honest effort to help your fellow participants out then you'll be fine, we're not in the business of attacking people without technical knowledge, just people trying to leech the prizes.


mention the 50 word guideline


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> mention the 50 word guideline



come up with a theme already and let's get started


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 4, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> come up with a theme already and let's get started


only you and afg even responded to my post about themes and he didn't even suggest any
can u fggts (not including wad) please step up @Atlantic Storm @Nighty the Mighty


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 4, 2017)

i seconded 3 themes, that's better than suggesting any


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 11, 2017)

@Lucaniel @Elder WAD @Atlantic Storm @shit @Nighty the Mighty 

friendly reminder 

no flakes


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm in China.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2017)

mine up by tomorrow

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 12, 2017)

same OuO


----------



## shit (Apr 12, 2017)

time to DQ everyone except me


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 12, 2017)

shit said:


> time to DQ everyone except me


wednesday hasnt even ended in gmt yet so how tf is it gonna have ended for u 

anyway there's mine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 12, 2017)

afgpride said:


> @Lucaniel @Elder WAD @Atlantic Storm @shit @Nighty the Mighty
> 
> friendly reminder
> 
> no flakes


tell it to urself m8


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 12, 2017)

I wrote one but then it got deleted

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2017)

24 hour extension pls


----------



## shit (Apr 12, 2017)

Let's just make the whole thing two weeks from now on

Or at least have it end on the same day every time


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 12, 2017)

shit said:


> Let's just make the whole thing two weeks from now on
> 
> Or at least have it end on the same day every time



this could be worth pursuing


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 12, 2017)

will have mine in within a few hours


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2017)

shit said:


> Let's just make the whole thing two weeks from now on
> 
> Or at least have it end on the same day every time





Nighty the Mighty said:


> this could be worth pursuing


shit and i both work full time jobs and still submitted it within a week, u and ur uni going ass have no excuse


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 13, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> shit and i both work full time jobs and still submitted it within a week, u and ur uni going ass have no excuse


please no bully i still made it in pacific standard time and i deserve to be treated with dignity and respect as a human being


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2017)

afgpride said:


> please no bully i still made it in pacific standard time and i deserve to be treated with dignity and respect as a human being


i don't mind your timing as i'm disinclined to time zone nazism but these other fuckers are well past the limit, it can no longer be Wednesday anywhere


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 13, 2017)

it's actually friday in my timezone rip

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> it's actually friday in my timezone rip


>shitposts to reserve place for first entry
>winds up two days overdue with no entry

you are the sean spicer of ff


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 13, 2017)

@Elder WAD @Nighty the Mighty 

wad asked for a 24 hour extension (from last night) which i personally accept, but i'd rather not extend it more than that out of precedence 

nighty do you actually intend to get something in or nah


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 13, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> shit and i both work full time jobs and still submitted it within a week, u and ur uni going ass have no excuse


She didn't even go to Uni today, she was up all night, woke up to leave a paper and went back home.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 13, 2017)

e x p o s e d


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2017)

he has 9 more hours


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2017)

ill be done in 6

COUNT ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2017)

done 

i wont ask for another extension again


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> ill be done in 6
> 
> COUNT ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Elder WAD said:


> done
> 
> i wont ask for another extension again


he actually did it within the time limit the absolute madman

@Nighty the Mighty buckle the fuck up


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 13, 2017)

m a d 
a 
n 
l 
i 
o


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2017)

im gonna go out on a limb here and assume shes donezo
id say just start the ratings thread whenever ur up lulu


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> im gonna go out on a limb here and assume shes donezo
> id say just start the ratings thread whenever ur up lulu


if shes donezo then she can delete her post in there. gotta have some principles 

@Nighty the Mighty


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2017)

>last seen 18 hours ago 

can't @Atlantic Storm just delete her post or we move on or something or actually review this clearly inadmissible entry out of scorn


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2017)

also im so fucking boosted i actually spent the first couple of days under the impression that nighty, after missing last weeks entry and barely getting her crits in, had pulled herself up by the bootstraps and submitted a super early submission as penance

i was so fucking happy and I truly resent being disillusioned when someone mentioned she had a 'joke entry', because i really do try not to open the spoiler tags until crit time and the demoralization i felt was just utterly crushing and now im truly sad because i fear she doesn't really care for this contest anymore and 1by1 we will lose participants until it returns to its state of defunct and i just really wanna break the cycle man


----------



## shit (Apr 14, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> also im so fucking boosted i actually spent the first couple of days under the impression that nighty, after missing last weeks entry and barely getting her crits in, had pulled herself up by the bootstraps and submitted a super early submission as penance
> 
> i was so fucking happy and I truly resent being disillusioned when someone mentioned she had a 'joke entry', because i really do try not to open the spoiler tags until crit time and the demoralization i felt was just utterly crushing and now im truly sad because i fear she doesn't really care for this contest anymore and 1by1 we will lose participants until it returns to its state of defunct and i just really wanna break the cycle man


cmon wad get a grip


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 14, 2017)

Sorry I wasn't able to submit anything this round. I've been a bit busy doing tourist things in China, and by the time I get back home I'm too tired to do any writing. Might be able to squeeze out some feedback this week, though.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 14, 2017)

idk senpais I just couldn't get anything out

I stared at a word page for half an hour but there was no flow at all


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 14, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> idk senpais I just couldn't get anything out
> 
> I stared at a word page for half an hour but there was no flow at all


that happens to literally all of us
just think of something and write it you dingdong 

ANYWAY do crits instead


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> that happens to literally all of us
> just think of something and write it you dingdong



I know

I feel genuinely fucking bad about this

I will definitely do crits before this week ends

u have my solemn vow on this one

/wadpost

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 14, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I know
> 
> I feel genuinely fucking bad about this
> 
> ...


"There is no such thing as writer's block.  There is only performance anxiety you have imposed on yourself because your standards are too high.  Lower your standards" - Jesus Christ

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 14, 2017)

afgpride said:


> "There is no such thing as writer's block. There is only performance anxiety you have imposed on yourself because your standards are too high. Lower your standards" - Jesus Christ



ty padre


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 14, 2017)

afgpride said:


> "There is no such thing as writer's block.  There is only performance anxiety you have imposed on yourself because your standards are too high.  Lower your standards" - Jesus Christ


mary magdalene was hot as fuck tho


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 14, 2017)

sure lemme just shit something out and publish it on amazon


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 14, 2017)

&roo said:


> sure lemme just shit something out and publish it on amazon


this is how 50 shades of gray started


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 14, 2017)

jesus told her to do it

genesis ch 3, vs 14


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I will definitely do crits before this week ends
> 
> u have my solemn vow on this one
> 
> /wadpost


it is now 23:11 in australia which means your week is technically 49 mins from ending because sunday is the start of the next week ho ho ho


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 15, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> it is now 23:11 in australia which means your week is technically 49 mins from ending because sunday is the start of the next week ho ho ho



Religion Ain’t free. The tree of myth and superstition gotta be litterd with the blood of believers. The god of Abraham aka the god of the JEW is not my gdo. he is Islamic and probbaly christian as well :**DD. Romulus and Remus  not the ghost and Jesus ok. praise jupiter.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty @Elder WAD @afgpride @shit hi ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) where are your ratings


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2017)

Well we got a week right?


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


>


I'll try to do mine today

HOWEVER
I propose a schedule going forward as follows
Sunday - crits over, new topic assigned, flashfictions started
Wednesday after next - FFs finished, crit time started
Sunday - crits over, new topic assigned, flashfictions started

two weeks altogether, every other wednesday is always the deadline and the following sunday is the deadline for crits
some sort of continuity should really be instituted imo


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2017)

shit said:


> I'll try to do mine today
> 
> HOWEVER
> I propose a schedule going forward as follows
> ...


dividing up the ff/crit time so that there's more time for ff but the cycle is still finished by 2 weeks makes sense to me, ffs would always take longer to write than crits, yeah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2017)

ill do mine tomorrow work is heavy on the weekends


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2017)

But real talk, I don't know how much longer I'm gonna keep doing this 

Contrary to improving, my writing is becoming noticeably worse - I don't know if it's because my head and heart are really not in the game because I'm just so busy that I can't be bothered to work on a good piece and instead just procrastinate til the very last minute (or minutes after the last minute as it was in this instance) and then frantically rushedly churn out something in an hour that can barely qualify for mediocrity 

idk what to do, i don't mind coming in last every contest so long as i felt i was gradually improving, but like i said - im not even stagnating; im just straight up getting worse and it's completely demoralizing 

and all semblance of creativity is being sapped 

bah


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> But real talk, I don't know how much longer I'm gonna keep doing this
> 
> Contrary to improving, my writing is becoming noticeably worse - I don't know if it's because my head and heart are really not in the game because I'm just so busy that I can't be bothered to work on a good piece and instead just procrastinate til the very last minute (or minutes after the last minute as it was in this instance) and then frantically rushedly churn out something in an hour that can barely qualify for mediocrity
> 
> ...


you're either too busy to do it or you're procrastinating, it can't be both, procrastinating by definition implies you have the time and just don't do it

i think there's been improvement in your pieces and there will be more if you evaluate the crits, take on board what you think is valid, and write with that in mind

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> you're either too busy to do it or you're procrastinating, it can't be both, procrastinating by definition implies you have the time and just don't do it
> 
> i think there's been improvement in your pieces and there will be more if you evaluate the crits, take on board what you think is valid, and write with that in mind



yeah ur right it's procrastination 
if i wanted to i could skip a day or 2 of video games/tv and hunker down on it i guess


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm with you, wad, I've been getting worse imo, or at least spiking all over the place
I don't think I really excel in super short pieces like this, but I'm down for developing it into a better skill over time

most important thing is you have fun with it
not too many opportunities to have a captive audience like this, and I still get a charge out of it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 15, 2017)

I've procrastinated until the final hours on all my entries thus far.  It's how I've worked since as long as I can remember tbh, so maybe it doesn't hurt me as much, but I doubt you need multiple days of time investment to get an entry out.  Realistically, 500 words isn't something that should be laboured over for too long, and learning how to think of a concept, write out a rough draft, and revise and make tweaks in a relatively short time frame is a worthwhile thing to learn on its own.  It keeps you sharp and equips you to write longer pieces without as much writer's block or laborious investment.

I got a bit of a wake up call when I read "overwritten to the point of being a chore to read" by Luc for my first entry, which mellowed out my writing process, and I've been getting the hang of it little by little since.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 15, 2017)

i too will have my crits in tomorrow, before midnight luc's time


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2017)

afgpride said:


> I've procrastinated until the final hours on all my entries thus far.  It's how I've worked since as long as I can remember tbh, so maybe it doesn't hurt me as much, but I doubt you need multiple days of time investment to get an entry out.  Realistically, 500 words isn't something that should be laboured over for too long, and learning how to think of a concept, write out a rough draft, and revise and make tweaks in a relatively short time frame is a worthwhile thing to learn on its own.  It keeps you sharp and equips you to write longer pieces without as much writer's block or laborious investment.
> 
> I got a bit of a wake up call when I read "overwritten to the point of being a chore to read" by Luc for my first entry, which mellowed out my writing process, and I've been getting the hang of it little by little since.


coming up with a good idea is something that's best marinated on for at least a little while
not to mention the revision process could often times use a good nights rest beforehand just to get a fresh pair of eyes on it

I think you've been on a roll lately and you'll come off of it at some point and maybe struggle entry to entry
or maybe keeping in practice with this will keep you on a roll and you'll excel exponentially until you're the best there ever was


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 16, 2017)

i guess you're right


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 16, 2017)

in regards to the crits, I think it's probably best to ignore your own numbers when you read them to try and take in what they're saying, even if you tell yourself it doesn't matter getting scored can be demoralising so imo instead of pretending to ignore them you should just ignore them completely and focus on what the words are trying to tell you.

your 4 or 5 or w.e shouldn't be relevant to you, what should be relevant to you is commentary on your grammar, sentence construction, prose in general etc.

of course if ur not feeling it then ur not feeling it and that could be for other reasons, I don't wanna guilt anyone into posting (luc ) but I think we've got a coolish thing going here

go back and look at your first entry and your latest entry side by side and see if you can spot any material differences between them, if you don't see any differences then maybe consider that what this means is that you're not focusing on your issues as much as you should be. If people keep pointing to grammar and your grammar is not improving then next week you should sit down and set out just to write something grammatically correct first and foremost and then improve the rest from there, if you're trying to juggle a bunch of different balls in the air (spelling, grammar, prose, plot, characters, etc.) then improving on all of them at once in one sitting often borders on impossible

it's a step by step process aniki

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> in regards to the crits, I think it's probably best to ignore your own numbers when you read them to try and take in what they're saying, even if you tell yourself it doesn't matter getting scored can be demoralising so imo instead of pretending to ignore them you should just ignore them completely and focus on what the words are trying to tell you.
> 
> your 4 or 5 or w.e shouldn't be relevant to you, what should be relevant to you is commentary on your grammar, sentence construction, prose in general etc.
> 
> ...


i swear to god if you don't post your crits today i will come to australia and kill you irl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2017)

she did it the absolute madwoman

@afgpride @Elder WAD ur turn lads


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2017)

ETA 5-6 hours


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 16, 2017)

Also, since shit brought it up, I think it's absolutely fine to talk to the people who crit ur shit about stuff, if they've misunderstood something or if you want clarification u shouldn't hesitate to ask them out of some kind of competative mentality or w.e


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Also, since shit brought it up, I think it's absolutely fine to talk to the people who crit ur shit about stuff, if they've misunderstood something or if you want clarification u shouldn't hesitate to ask them out of some kind of competative mentality or w.e


plus you can browbeat them into increasing your score


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2017)

thx for lifting my morale everyone

ill try to do better 



Nighty the Mighty said:


> Also, since shit brought it up, I think it's absolutely fine to talk to the people who crit ur shit about stuff, if they've misunderstood something or if you want clarification u shouldn't hesitate to ask them out of some kind of competative mentality or w.e



so far that hasnt been a problem so im ok with it but



Lucaniel said:


> plus you can browbeat them into increasing your score



this im not really keen on 

i think scores shouldnt be edited past the forum time where editing posts becomes marked (10 minutes, 15? forget in xenoforo)

so if you're gonna haggle with a reviewer over your score its gotta be imminent lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> this im not really keen on
> 
> i think scores shouldnt be edited past the forum time where editing posts becomes marked (10 minutes, 15? forget in xenoforo)
> 
> so if you're gonna haggle with a reviewer over your score its gotta be imminent lol


it was a joke that literally no one acknowledged so now it looks srs


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 17, 2017)

any theme in particular any of you want?

if not i'll think of something in a bit but i want your input first

@Lucaniel @Elder WAD @shit @Nighty the Mighty @Atlantic Storm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> it was a joke that literally no one acknowledged so now it looks srs





well no ones done that i think so ya im glad everyone is remaining ethically intact?



afgpride said:


> any theme in particular any of you want?
> 
> if not i'll think of something in a bit but i want your input first
> 
> @Lucaniel @Elder WAD @shit @Nighty the Mighty @Atlantic Storm



imo go back to the lists we were brainstorming before this one and pick one that strikes your fancy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2017)

or you can go full @&roo and just make the prompt something like "lampshade"


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2017)

afgpride said:


> any theme in particular any of you want?
> 
> if not i'll think of something in a bit but i want your input first
> 
> @Lucaniel @Elder WAD @shit @Nighty the Mighty @Atlantic Storm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2017)

also @afgpride just pick something wide-ranging enough that no-one will have to struggle to come up with something

beyond that i'd say it's all good


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm keen on _Nature_ at the moment from Luc's list in the last rating thread

what you guys think


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2017)

afgpride said:


> I'm keen on _Nature_ at the moment from Luc's list in the last rating thread
> 
> what you guys think


should be fine, yeah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2017)

i can roll with that


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2017)

Anything is fine


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2017)

fuck me, i ballsed that up

@Nighty the Mighty please edit newest ff thread so it says flashfiction 8 not 7 

also what the fuck happened to the ability to edit thread titles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 17, 2017)

done

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2017)

Trinity said:


> done


thanks bb

as ever u bring me to an ejaculating ovation 

also could u delete mider t's post in there


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 17, 2017)

also done


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2017)

can I combine art section points and readers corner points for a prize?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 17, 2017)

shit said:


> can I combine art section points and readers corner points for a prize?





Do we want to do this?

I set it up purposely as a separate contest but point sharing could be allowed I suppose.


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Do we want to do this?
> 
> I set it up purposely as a separate contest but point sharing could be allowed I suppose.


What's the point of making it separate when it's the same prizes for the same amounts?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 17, 2017)

I doubt it's a big deal given that there won't be requests coming in every day, it'll be inherently occasional and will only take a brief extra edit to perform.

ie;

"Huge Avatar please.  -8 Points from Prize Nook, -17 Points from Art Exhibit."

Nighty would then make two edits instead of one, and apply the avatar size.


idk

I get the concept that this is its own thing and this probably won't affect me either way, but it would prevent scenarios like someone having 23 points in one section and 23 points in the other, 46 in total, and yet wouldn't be eligible for a 25 point prize.  That's a lot of earning and not a lot of rewarding.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2017)

yea...why would you segregate contests?

kinda unfair to begin with that art has like a billion categories


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 17, 2017)

basically to try and retain a sense of identity


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2017)

wat


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Do we want to do this?
> 
> I set it up purposely as a separate contest but point sharing could be allowed I suppose.


of course it would be
it's a contest that gets points and if you get points in other contests they're also contest points owed to you

this is such a simple and self-evident concept that i sound like trump in trying to explain you. don't even fucking question this as if it's something that there is uncertainty about


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> basically to try and retain a sense of identity


good luck retaining a sense of identity after this crescent kick hits your frontal lobe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 18, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty  I like the "Prize Nook" thread, it keeps things organized and official.  I think the general attitude is that while the contest is "ours", contest "points" should be a forum wide thing, especially when the format for 1st/2nd/3rd is identical and the rewards are also identical.  Maybe run it by ane and get permission to subtract points out of her thread during certain transactions.  I doubt she'd mind.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 18, 2017)

Art of the Month
Sig of the week
Photo of the fortnight
Photoshop of the week
Avatar of the week
-------------
Flash Fiction


If you can tally points together with all of the above contests but can't with Flash Fiction, I think it might be sensible to lower the requirements for the FF rewards.  Otherwise someone would have to get ten 3rd places (over a minimum of a five months span) in one contest, of which there are 4-6 regular participants, to be eligible for a 20 point prize.  Seems fair to just make the points tallyable with the others so the purchasing power remains linear.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2017)

@afgpride just like the posts instead of rating then funny all the time you like scrooge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 18, 2017)

luc likes given: 228 
afg likes given: 1154 

These like Nazis are out of control

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2017)

afgpride said:


> luc likes given: 228
> afg likes given: 1154
> 
> These like Nazis are out of control


using the funny rating is pure scummery
every type of approval there is should be demonstrated with a like

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2017)

afgpride said:


> @Nighty the Mighty  I like the "Prize Nook" thread, it keeps things organized and official.  I think the general attitude is that while the contest is "ours", contest "points" should be a forum wide thing, especially when the format for 1st/2nd/3rd is identical and the rewards are also identical.  Maybe run it by ane and get permission to subtract points out of her thread during certain transactions.  I doubt she'd mind.





so retain the prize nook thread and record keep flash fiction only points but also allow u to combo it with whatever other points u may possess elsewhere on the site?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2017)

or alternatively we have concurrently running poetry and non-fiction competitions to earn points in


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2017)

kys yourself

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> or alternatively we have concurrently running poetry and non-fiction competitions to earn points in


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> or alternatively we have concurrently running poetry and non-fiction competitions to earn points in


the threshold for acceptable poetry is way too fucking high relative to the poetry composition ability of the vast majority of people - including writers - and it's also way too subjective to the point that it'll turn into a complete farce 

>non-fiction 

lol what shut up 

if you want an extra contest then i think the best one to do is to have a short story contest that runs monthly where the word limit is like 3000 or 4000 words instead of a measly 500 bc i think we all feel frustrated at how impossible it is to create and develop an engaging narrative in so little space

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 19, 2017)

Only problem with longer pieces is it's that much more work to read and critique


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2017)

stop entertaining her shitpost seriously this is fine


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> stop entertaining her shitpost seriously this is fine


thats what u get for rating my post winner u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2017)

so @Nighty the Mighty 

lets talk about setting up a monthly/bimonthly short story competition

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2017)

I'd enter it


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm fine with a monthly short story comp if u guys are gonna enter it 

gotta get that activity


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 20, 2017)

i'd like to think i'd enter and be a regular part of it just because i'm interested in the experience, but i really think reading and critiquing long pieces is untenable long term

we'll see what happens if this becomes a thing, i guess


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 20, 2017)

Idea: the critiques go one by one per entry with its own deadline, maybe 1-3 days depending on how many entries there are.  Participating in critiques earn a point (incentive) and withholding from critiques disqualifies the non-critiquer's entry from gaining potential points. 

ie; me, Luc and shit submit entries before the deadline.  Once the deadline passes, the critique period begins.  Entry 1, Entry 2 and Entry 3 take rounds with their own deadlines.  At the end of the final deadline scores are summed up and the cycle repeats.

I think that's more digestible than having 6-10k words to read and write about at once.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2017)

ngl i prob wouldnt enter it


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 20, 2017)

Honestly, I might. Depends.

I've never been able to construct a clear plot, and FF just enables my habits further with writing incomplete 'scenes' (rather poor way to put it).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2017)

ANTE UP

GOT MY ENTRY UP FIRST (subject to editing and further review)

420BLAZEITNOSCOPE

@Lucaniel @afgpride @Atlantic Storm @shit @Nighty the Mighty

C U SOON

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> ANTE UP
> 
> GOT MY ENTRY UP FIRST (subject to editing and further review)
> 
> ...


this man cheated, he clearly just asked ddj to imagine life as a serial killer jungle dweller and wrote down what ddj said verbatim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> this man cheated, he clearly just asked ddj to imagine life as a serial killer jungle dweller and wrote down what ddj said verbatim



s-spoilers...


----------



## shit (Apr 21, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> this man cheated, he clearly just asked ddj to imagine life as a serial killer jungle dweller and wrote down what ddj said verbatim


editing 5000 words to 500 is way more work than coming up with an entry from scratch, we should go ahead and award first place to him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 21, 2017)

I was completely engaged in that piece. I almost felt like I was living it vicariously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm proud of you wad, only skimmed it but I feel like you nailed it this time.  Looking forward to a proper read when I do my reviews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (Apr 24, 2017)

Unfortunately won't be able to enter this time, in Reno and I assumed I'd have access to the business center but the bastards charge $5 per 15 minutes, and I don't leave until Wednesday evening

I'll of course be doing reviews for scoring on your entries


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

np goldbro it happens

i think @Atlantic Storm said he might not make it either (but will probably crit) but thats understandable since he too is traveling

@Trinity said she also might but im taking that tentatively and will likely bully/strongarm her into doing it by next entry at least

status @Lucaniel @afgpride @Nighty the Mighty

u have til tomorrow

extension requests or na


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

holy shit is this what finishing ur work early feels like

u get to badger procrastinators and slackers

this is amazing


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 25, 2017)

i opened up word on 3 separate occasions intending to start mine and then getting distracted and closing it blank 

i've been procrastinating until now as usual, will get it done in time tho one way or another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm wondering if it would be a good move to start the Ratings thread while the Entry thread is still in action.

Or maybe just open the Ratings thread when FF is moving slow/there's an extension, so FF isn't just bogged down by laziness.

Just a thought.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 26, 2017)

Also, once the review thread is opened and you guys don't have enough reviews in, I'll try some myself to fill in.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2017)

Trinity said:


> Also, once the review thread is opened and you guys don't have enough reviews in, I'll try some myself to fill in.


i'll fill you in


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 26, 2017)

yes hello there luc it's nice to see you too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2017)

Trinity said:


> yes hello there luc it's nice to see you too


its nice to see ur butt my sweet wanton slut 

@Nighty the Mighty it'll be nice to see your work you lazy no-show jerk

for the rest of you who are confused, it is 4:19am in australia right now...on _thursday_


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 26, 2017)

she dodged my question if an extension is needed


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2017)

afgpride said:


> i've been procrastinating until now as usual, will get it done in time tho one way or another


1.21am on thursday in toronto


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 27, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> 1.21am on thurday in toronto


at least I still made it in pacific standard time again

no bully pls, i'm a chronic procrastinator and won't disclose how late i started this one out of shame


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2017)

he submitted it the absolute madman

do we give nighty any more time?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2017)

she didnt respond to my previous prompt inquiring as to whether or not she would like to request some so ima say no


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 27, 2017)

i don't mind that, especially since there are only 3 entries

but like wad said, she hasn't exactly indicated she won't be a no-show jerk again


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 27, 2017)

FF #5: 6 entries
FF #6: 5 entries
FF #7: 4 entries
FF #8: 3 entries

JUST


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 27, 2017)

I have very little time for writing 

I'll continue to do ratings ofc but the two week cycle of FF was just unfortunate this semester because of how my subjects seem to be structured.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2017)

afgpride said:


> FF #5: 6 entries
> FF #6: 5 entries
> FF #7: 4 entries
> FF #8: 3 entries
> ...


i hate the population of nf as much as if not more than anyone here. but is it time to start advertising?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 27, 2017)

advertising and maybe also trying to figure out how to make it more inviting to participate

maybe literally a tutorial on how to start writing? Not sure how to even go about constructing one but I feel like that's a major hurdle for any new comers


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> maybe literally a tutorial on how to start writing? Not sure how to even go about constructing one but I feel like that's a major hurdle for any new comers


i'm not sure anyone thick enough to need that would really be a positive addition


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't think open public advertisement is needed

We can just reach out to ppl we know who are decent writers or who might be interested in it

shit and goose should be back to writing by next entry since i imagine they'll be home by then


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2017)

She did it the absolute madwoman 

Let's wrap it up?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 27, 2017)

yee boi


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2017)

Mine up today or tomorrow


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2017)

wait

can i do a vocaroo review


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2017)

nah thats crazy nvm lul


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Mine up today or tomorrow


said at thursday 2pm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

i was more busy with work than I anticipated and I had to go somewhere last night 

it'll be done today 

after work


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 29, 2017)

I'll hopefully have my reviews up by Sunday. Sorry I haven't been participating lately—travels sort of took priority over most/all Internet activity, and term three of university is when I go through my final gauntlet of coursework, so...


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2017)

it would be nice for one of u bitches to post ur crits, u bitches

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 29, 2017)

how much time do they have?


----------



## shit (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm still alive
I'll crit before tomorrow end of day


----------



## shit (Apr 29, 2017)

I support public advertising, like one of those banner ads
Might as well exploit the new features


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2017)

Trinity said:


> how much time do they have?


till the end of sunday
it's now the end of saturday for me so im getting antsy


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2017)

Trinity said:


> how much time do they have?


also, post crits


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 29, 2017)

oh since the deadline is today and no one's bothered, then i will 

i unfortunately have to go but it'll be the first thing i do when i get back :3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2017)

@afgpride  why are you rating agree when you haven't posted a crit u son of a bitch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

wow what an exhaustingly long 12 hour shift 

think ill post my crits tomorrow instead


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 29, 2017)

tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 30, 2017)

what they said


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 30, 2017)

You pieces of shits.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm done, btw.

My arm fucking hurts.

Fuck you all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 30, 2017)

Trinity said:


> I'm done, btw.
> 
> My arm fucking hurts.
> 
> Fuck you all.


bless your soul svet


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


>


it is now monday in australia, u fuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2017)

going live soon


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> going live soon


whatre you a hype man

just post the damn thing

saying this instead just means it won't be "soon" and it'll really take 12 hours


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> whatre you a hype man
> 
> just post the damn thing
> 
> saying this instead just means it won't be "soon" and it'll really take 12 hours



half an hour later


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> half an hour later


good 

@afgpride  come on u fuck 

@Atlantic Storm  ur in my timezone and sunday's almost over u piece of shit


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 30, 2017)

i'm doing em now no bully


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 30, 2017)

done


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2017)

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 30, 2017)

much props to the people who did crits even without having entries up, you the real mvp's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2017)

Ying and nighty both went to sleep but if they get it done by the time Luc gets back on and loses his mind I won't object to it


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2017)

jet lag op


----------



## Lucaniel (May 1, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Ying and nighty both went to sleep but if they get it done by the time Luc gets back on and loses his mind I won't object to it


i don't know why dartg is such a useless fuck these days, i really don't
goose has always been useless so it's not surprising with him

anyway we were supposed to have them done by sunday and it's now monday for basically everyone in the whole world, and we have 5 different sets of crits with me, trin, wad, afg, and shit

so let's average out the scores, get the winner, and finalise the next theme


----------



## Lucaniel (May 1, 2017)

shit said:


> done


thanks btw like afg said, real mvps

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shit (May 1, 2017)

Atlantic Storm said:


> jet lag op


yeah I'm just getting over jet lag here four days later


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

tfw Luc wins again because he rates his competitions pieces on average 1-2 points lower than they rate everyone elses

i see u

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (May 1, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> tfw Luc wins again because he rates his competitions pieces on average 1-2 points lower than they rate everyone elses
> 
> i see u


i rated afg's childhood piece higher than u and dartg rated it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (May 1, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> i rated afg's childhood piece higher than u and dartg rated it


he means you rating 4's and such while everyone else is rating 7's means that they have a 4 in their scores dragging down their average while you don't


----------



## shit (May 1, 2017)

then there's trin who just rates everyone 6 every time no matter what


----------



## Lucaniel (May 1, 2017)

shit said:


> he means you rating 4's and such while everyone else is rating 7's means that they have a 4 in their scores dragging down their average while you don't


i know what he means
that was my way of pointing out that i'm quite happy to rate something very highly if i genuinely think it deserves it
everyone here has their own criteria and at some point or another some of you have said that mine are more stringent because i'm comparing the pieces here to everything i've ever read, which is a lot
i'm not rigging the ratings - i'm scoring honestly

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

i was joking lol
it would be a lot easier to rig the ratings if u werent p much the first one to crit all the time


----------



## Lucaniel (May 1, 2017)

....well ok then bitches


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

i already posted a long ass list of suggestions and i ain't finna be redundant so u can pick n choose from there if u want


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

...or we could go with some obscure ass theme like 

'synesthesia'


----------



## Lucaniel (May 1, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i already posted a long ass list of suggestions and i ain't finna be redundant so u can pick n choose from there if u want


ok let's go with "evolution"


----------



## Demetrius (May 1, 2017)

one day you'll be able to hold ur tight ass for more than an hour smh

i was getting a list ready, so far i had:
disaster
religion
confession
ocean
white noise
sunrise/sunset (i like this one alot, actually, depending on what people will do with it - that's alot that can be done imo)
idiom
possession


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

Trinity said:


> one day you'll be able to hold ur tight ass for more than an hour smh
> 
> i was getting a list ready, so far i had:
> disaster
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

writing a fic about boskov, nighty, trin, and shit all getting into a shouting match tbh


----------



## Demetrius (May 1, 2017)

do it 

make me proud


----------



## Lucaniel (May 1, 2017)

Trinity said:


> one day you'll be able to hold ur tight ass for more than an hour smh


dont put those kinds of goals on me just bc i loosened urs too much to make it feasible for u


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 2, 2017)

writing a fic about a creationist arguing with a scientist about natural selection and charles darwin, don't steal my idea lads

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 2, 2017)

writing a fic about a scientist arguing with a creationist about genesis and noahs ark, don't steal my idea lads

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2017)

i just want you all to know you're probably like me

you're utterly stuck and angrily grasping at thin air trying to find a concept to execute for this theme 

but you're also gonna find a way to get your entry done before Monday by any means necessary even if your piece ends up being a spiel of incoherent babbling and gibberish 

praise allan


----------



## shit (May 5, 2017)

I just saw what the topic was, love it
I'm sure peeps will bring the creativity on this one


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 5, 2017)

i haven't even thought about it yet, procrastination op


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 5, 2017)

afgpride said:


> writing a fic about a creationist arguing with a scientist about natural selection and charles darwin, don't steal my idea lads


oh right


----------



## Lucaniel (May 5, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i just want you all to know you're probably like me
> 
> you're utterly stuck and angrily grasping at thin air trying to find a concept to execute for this theme
> 
> ...


didnt u come up with this theme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2017)

did i


----------



## Lucaniel (May 5, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> did i


its from ur list lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 6, 2017)

Requesting 24 hour extension. Reason being I can't ACTUALLY work on it until tomorrow, and I would not rather rush the piece. The crits/reviews still being done by the following Sunday, obviously.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 6, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Requesting 24 hour extension. Reason being I can't ACTUALLY work on it until tomorrow, and I would not rather rush the piece. The crits/reviews still being done by the following Sunday, obviously.


mate


Lucaniel said:


> starting late on 01/05, monday. finishing 10/05, wednesday


it isn't due till wednesday


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 6, 2017)

o


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 6, 2017)

extra days every week for entries and less days every week for crits was a brilliant idea 

even tho i can't make use of the extra time bc i always start my shit right before the deadline


----------



## Demetrius (May 9, 2017)

seems like no one is really deeply interested in this theme

you guys should move on if there are no entries on wed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2017)

I'll have mine by tomorrow


----------



## Lucaniel (May 9, 2017)

Trinity said:


> seems like no one is really deeply interested in this theme
> 
> you guys should move on if there are no entries on wed


dont go assuming just because there arent early entries u homo


----------



## shit (May 9, 2017)

>underestimating the consistent performers


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 9, 2017)

>underestimating the inconsistent performers

this is how u get surprised


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 9, 2017)

>underperforming the consistent estimators

just because u aren't homo don't go assuming early entries there


----------



## shit (May 9, 2017)

there I entered

now it's either compete or concede defeat, withdrawal is no longer an option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (May 10, 2017)

are you all working frantically?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2017)

ill be coming in hot tonight 
cuttin it close

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (May 10, 2017)

ok done

@afgpride @Elder WAD @Nighty the Mighty @Atlantic Storm  let's go bitches


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 10, 2017)

shit said:


> are you all working frantically?




oh shit, it's due tonight


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 10, 2017)

will have mine up in a couple hours if that's ok, technically past due since it's 11:54 here


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 11, 2017)

I won't be getting one in this week, sorry


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2017)

afgpride said:


> will have mine up in a couple hours if that's ok, technically past due since it's 11:54 here



^ same


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 11, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> ok done
> 
> @afgpride @Elder WAD @Nighty the Mighty @Atlantic Storm  let's go bitches


Excellent.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 11, 2017)

done.  i was close to saying fuck it and going to bed since it's late, but my honor compelled me to finish 

now i'm sleep

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> ill be coming in hot tonight
> cuttin it close





Elder WAD said:


> ^ same


where is it you turdmonkey


----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2017)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Excellent.


what "excellent" 

why didn't you submit an entry


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 11, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> what "excellent"
> 
> why didn't you submit an entry


Deadline hell wouldn't allow it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2017)

now that it's over id like to apologize for my lack of entry this week

i smugly believed i could pull off the last minute procrastination even though i had been wrestling with how to execute on the concept i was thinking about (human prisoners who were devising a means of battling back against their telepathic oppressors) and 

and i just ended up struggling and fumbling on the night of and i shamefully just had a fit and forfeited and faked out

so yeah it's embarrassing but now i won't miss an entry again til im done with FF which is hopefully when im done with NF

no more procrastination


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 15, 2017)

I have a term paper basically due on friday this week so it's crunch time for it essentially

hence why I didn't write anything, I'll attempt to get something in this week but it's basically the same thing...


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2017)

as participation for this ff was the worst it's been in a long time im going to go back to basics for the next theme

"War"

@afgpride @shit @Elder WAD @Atlantic Storm @Nighty the Mighty @Trinity


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 15, 2017)

i'm not keen on war but i will guarantee an entry if it gets passed


----------



## shit (May 15, 2017)

I like war


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2017)

war will work


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2017)

shit said:


> I like war





Elder WAD said:


> war will work


- george w bush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 16, 2017)

the w stands for war


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> the w stands for war


the w stands for non participating *w*anker

you better get one in this time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shit (May 24, 2017)

yet another deadline is upon us


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2017)

shit said:


> yet another deadline is upon us


and my piece is in

WHERE'S YOURS

WHERE'S @Elder WAD @afgpride @Atlantic Storm @Nighty the Mighty 

fucking come on you fucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 24, 2017)

I have a real life deadline in three days.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 24, 2017)

mine is coming in tonight


----------



## shit (May 24, 2017)

even if there is no God and no Buddha, there is shit

won't you believe in him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 24, 2017)

i will do my best to get it in before i sleep


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> mine is coming in tonight





afgpride said:


> i will do my best to get it in before i sleep


turdmonkeys


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 25, 2017)

i am not sleep yet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 25, 2017)

same


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 25, 2017)

got it in 
half-assed and rushed to be sure but ill hopefully get back to my old mediocre level next week

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 25, 2017)

gang gang


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 25, 2017)

get meme'd on kiddos

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 25, 2017)

was not expecting 5 entries from 0 in 24 hours, good shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 25, 2017)

K U M B A C K
I
D
Z


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> get meme'd on kiddos


you literally submitted this on friday your time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 25, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> you literally submitted this on friday your time



ill accept it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> ill accept it




SHE CANT KEEP GETTING AWAY WITH IT

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 26, 2017)

the day doesn't end until I go to sleep

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> the day doesn't end until I go to sleep


this post legit makes me not want to factor your obviously late entry into the contest tbh tbf

ill do it i guess because the other two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) were also late


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 29, 2017)

@Lucaniel just checked the points and you're at 44 you rich fuck 

why haven't you cashed in yet


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 30, 2017)

he's waiting till 50 to make a fuccboi section 

also crossposting:

Desire
Gravity
Motion

are any of these themes appealing?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 30, 2017)

Also:

Would you prefer me to catalogue the points each week with a new post like so:

"this week the winner was Nighty the Mighty with Lucaniel and afgpride as runners up, they get 6,4 and 2 points respectively."

or to just keep adding to the point totals silently like I have been?

Ane does the first way in the art section version of the thread


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 30, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Also:
> 
> Would you prefer me to catalogue the points each week with a new post like so:
> 
> ...


doesn't matter so long as they're updated, no need to highlight it since the crits are what ultimately matter


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 30, 2017)

new thread:


----------



## shit (May 30, 2017)

I wouldn't mind you doing the point announcement in the rating threads, I think it adds fanfare


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Also:
> 
> Would you prefer me to catalogue the points each week with a new post like so:
> 
> ...


i dont want to copy what goes on in that mismanaged garbage section tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 31, 2017)

Fun fact: if you participate in flash fiction every cycle, you will have written 13,000 words of revised prose and received anywhere from 78-156 separate instances of feedback on your writing in a year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 31, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> i dont want to copy what goes on in that mismanaged garbage section tbh



okie


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 4, 2017)

reminder that there's a thing and it's due on the thing just in case you forgot, since i sort of did @Lucaniel @Elder WAD @shit @Nighty the Mighty @Atlantic Storm @Banhammer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 4, 2017)

good job on trying to keep this shit going, guys

don't slip


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2017)

Trinity said:


> don't slip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 5, 2017)

Today or tomorrow prolly


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 7, 2017)

oh shit rip this died

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 7, 2017)

Trinity said:


> oh shit rip this died



na

the entry is just not due til Thursday

so we won't see anything until...

Thursday 

(I'll try to sneak mine in tonight tho)


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 7, 2017)

Trinity said:


> oh shit rip this died


This is fake news

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2017)

deadline is today @Elder WAD 

you chumpalumpas just take til thursday


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 7, 2017)

shit said:


> deadline is today @Elder WAD
> 
> you chumpalumpas just take til thursday


no he's right it's thursday

read the fine print in the submission thread

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2017)

very sneaky sis @Nighty the Mighty


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2017)

Trinity said:


> oh shit rip this died


sounds like you want a donkey punch


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 7, 2017)

shit said:


> very sneaky sis @Nighty the Mighty



I copied it off luc


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 7, 2017)

i misread it as tuesday for some reason lol that's my bad

i somehow...switched the dates


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2017)

good thing she made it end thursday anyway, its only fair considering it started a day late

and helps me out because ive been physically fucked since saturday and mentally distracted from work all week and will only be getting back to feeling fully human after sleep tonight

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 7, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> because ive been physically fucked since saturday


I always took you for a top


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 8, 2017)

afgpride said:


> I always took you for a top


energetic women op


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 8, 2017)

done

@afgpride will get it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2017)

I guess I should write this thing now


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who was tempted to pounce on the phrase "physically fucked" with some grade school tier witticisms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2017)

done

I like this one, feeling pretty good about it


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 8, 2017)

almost done


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 9, 2017)

i did it boys i made it in time, officially ABSOLUTE MADMAN status, feels good

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 9, 2017)

eternal shame upon @Elder WAD @Nighty the Mighty @Atlantic Storm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2017)

it's still 9:28 PM in california


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 9, 2017)

but you're in fl-

oh wait i used that excuse too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2017)

what have i done


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 9, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> it's still 9:28 PM in california


wait what you were like "i cant enter ff cuz im banned" and "i'm done with nf"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> wait what you were like "i cant enter ff cuz im banned" and "i'm done with nf"



i got unbanned within the half hour after logic bombing my court thread np


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 9, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i got unbanned within the half hour after logic bombing my court thread np


screencaps pls
or just quote it
did our favourite downs syndrome sufferer argue against the unban


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 9, 2017)

the fuck am i reading tho


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 9, 2017)

>tfw it's good that's he writing 
>but it's at my/other people's expense 

help me god


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2017)

>nighty missing her own theme tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> screencaps pls
> or just quote it
> did our favourite downs syndrome sufferer argue against the unban



how am i supposed to screen caps or quote my court thread when im already free


----------



## shit (Jun 9, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> how am i supposed to screen caps or quote my court thread when im already free


can't you see your court threads in the hokage residence somewhere? 
like threads in a subsection will be hidden unless they're your threads


----------



## shit (Jun 9, 2017)

wait I'm mistaken
was thinking of staff conference room but ban threads aren't there


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 9, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> >nighty missing her own theme tho



I couldn't think of anything

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 9, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> how am i supposed to screen caps or quote my court thread when im already free





shit said:


> can't you see your court threads in the hokage residence somewhere?
> like threads in a subsection will be hidden unless they're your threads





shit said:


> wait I'm mistaken
> was thinking of staff conference room but ban threads aren't there


just had the same thought process


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2017)

if you want the cliffnotes

me: did u srsly ban me for that
rez: dude u know better u cant tell people to kill urself
me: granted but i didnt flame anywhere else and it didnt even cause a big deal, on the contrary, ppl started chillin'
rez: tru...
me: u really should have just snipped or deleted the post, but nah u banned me and then panda made it all political and shit
panda: but i just wanted to tell ppl that saying kys is not acceptable
rez: ok how about i unban u and delete the post and also threadban u from that thread
me: i accept
rez: done


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 9, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> if you want the cliffnotes
> 
> me: did u srsly ban me for that
> rez: dude u know better u cant tell people to kill urself
> ...


maybe i can get gin to tell her to khs 

@Nighty the Mighty i bet he'll do it if you offer to, like, hold his hand for ten seconds


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> maybe i can get gin to tell her to khs
> 
> @Nighty the Mighty i bet he'll do it if you offer to, like, hold his hand for ten seconds



bruh...

ur so out of the loop LMAO


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 9, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> bruh...
> 
> ur so out of the loop LMAO


what, did panda already dump him? 

inb4 nighty is pity e-dating him


----------



## shit (Jun 9, 2017)

Rez just wants his e-job to be as easy as possible


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> what, did panda already dump him?
> 
> inb4 nighty is pity e-dating him



was the answer better than u expected


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 9, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> was the answer better than u expected


im over the moon 

also u and ur "out of the loop" bullshit, dev informed the chat about that_ yesterday_ at 11:10 pm, when i was asleep, because i have a job to go to in the morning


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> im over the moon
> 
> also u and ur "out of the loop" bullshit, dev informed the chat about that_ yesterday_ at 11:10 pm, when i was asleep, because i have a job to go to in the morning




yes but u were just on earlier then get off then inquired into the situation or was otherwise informed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2017)

also trying to decide if i should beat u on doing the first crits or not


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 9, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> also trying to decide if i should beat u on doing the first crits or not


also trying to decide if i should beat u


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2017)

Trinity said:


> also trying to decide if i should beat u




haha

violence joke

kys


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 9, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> also trying to decide if i should beat u on doing the first crits or not


go right ahead, i hate always being the one to do them first because it underlines how fucking lazy everyone else is


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 10, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> also trying to decide if i should beat u on doing the first crits or not


just do it you fuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2017)

i just had one of the worst days humanly possible at work there's no chance I do this til tomorrow rip


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 10, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i just had one of the worst days humanly possible at work there's no chance I do this til tomorrow rip


kill them all


----------



## shit (Jun 10, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i just had one of the worst days humanly possible at work there's no chance I do this til tomorrow rip


Feel better homie


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 18, 2017)

bi weekly reminder that there's a thing and it's due on the thing

@shit @Lucaniel @Elder WAD @Nighty the Mighty 

And someone tell nighty that just bc she's an advisor now doesn't mean she'll escape harassment by me and luc to run/participate in this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2017)

not doing this anymore so no tags pls thx


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 18, 2017)

@Atlantic Storm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 18, 2017)

is ying still on vacation? if not the harassment is a coming


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 18, 2017)

Nobody respects harassment more than I do.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2017)

@Magilou

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2017)

@Saru @Kasuke Sadiki

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2017)

@Banhammer

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2017)

Why the fuck did you tag me in this shit?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 18, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Why the fuck did you tag me in this shit?


looking forward to your entry fam


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 18, 2017)

or else


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2017)

afgpride said:


> I'll send a nice chocolate cake to your door as a bribe



no u wont

and no i dont


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2017)

@shit @afgpride 

stop tag harassing people who have given no sign they want to participate, it's unseemly


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 18, 2017)

Worth a shot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2017)

Participating in past FFs is a scarlet letter that gets you tagged now and then


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 19, 2017)

@Lucaniel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2017)

I def want to rate though. Gimme a sec

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Eternity (Jun 20, 2017)

500ish words by tomorrow? Might as well give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Worth a shot





shit said:


> Participating in past FFs is a scarlet letter that gets you tagged now and then





Nighty the Mighty said:


> @Lucaniel


E A R L Y 
E N T R Y 

1 v 1 me bitches

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> E A R L Y
> E N T R Y
> 
> 1 v 1 me bitches


UNPRECEDENTED

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 20, 2017)

i don't want to get tag harassed so i avoid making any promises


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 20, 2017)

@Trinity Bregoli


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 20, 2017)

fuk u lauren

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2017)

props to @Eternity for the entry

luc has to promise to find at least one thing he likes and mention it to the first timer in his rating 

also he has to consider doing that for mine as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 21, 2017)

fyi: i planned to start mine this morning but have gotten held up until now, will do my best to get it in before midnight and if i can't it'll only be a couple hours more most likely

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> @Trinity Bregoli


wheres your entry you fucking turdmonkey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> @Trinity Bregoli


fuck your sarcastic ratings 
post your entry you shit


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 22, 2017)

Note to everyone: I want to start a standard of penalizing late entries in ratings (I think -0.5 like I do with <500 words is fair for now).  Obviously, a late entry is better than no entry, but there should be some incentive to get it in on time.  I think this is better coming from an abuser like me than someone fed up with procrastinators. 

Let me know if any of you disagree, otherwise keep this noted for your crits.  Thanks.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2017)

afgpride said:


> like I do with <500 words


oh yeah i just remembered this

obviously you can do more or less w/e you want with your ratings because if we start policing them or questioning their legitimacy it's going down a rabbit hole

that said i personally don't like that you now do this, i think it's dumb and unjustified. the 500 thing is a limit, not a target


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> oh yeah i just remembered this
> 
> obviously you can do more or less w/e you want with your ratings because if we start policing them or questioning their legitimacy it's going down a rabbit hole
> 
> that said i personally don't like that you now do this, i think it's dumb and unjustified. the 500 thing is a limit, not a target


It's technically a limit and not a target just like you can write a story of just 50 words and it would technically be perfectly legal, but 500 has sort of become an unofficial 'standard' since it forces efficient usage of words.  Short and it comes off as unfinished, a few words off and it comes off as non sacrificial. 

I'll stop penalizing it if you want but it's not dumb at all


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 22, 2017)

And I was going to spare Eternity regardless for the record


----------



## Eternity (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks. The unwritten rule was news to me.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 22, 2017)

I think it sorta depends

sometimes something is gonna work better if it's a bit shorter while sometimes it won't

I remember I had an idea for something in four paragraphs in a previous cycle of the FF (so when none of you were posting ) but I ultimately made it longer to get closer to 500 words because I felt like what I had wasn't long enough. The piece still won that week but to me I'll always remember it as something that could have been that extra bit more literary


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2017)

afgpride said:


> but 500 has sort of become an unofficial 'standard' since it forces efficient usage of words. Short and it comes off as unfinished, a few words off and it comes off as non sacrificial.


i see absolutely none if this and it seems completely absurd to me to turn an arbitrary target chosen because it's reasonably short into anything with those kinds of implications of making pieces seem 'unfinished' or 'sacrificial'. FFs can come off as unfinished if the writer actually didn't conclude their narrative satisfactorily in the context of the expectations set up by their piece, not by how close they were to 500. docking points for that is prioritising an arbitrary and pragmatic limitation over the actual goal (to produce good writing and evaluate it only on its quality and creativity).

fwiw you can write something good enough to win in way less than 500 words like nighty did for 'War' so i totally push back against the idea that it's anything other than an arbitrary limit which should only be respected as a limit in that 500+ is disqualifying. fetishising it as a standard of efficiency or ever docking points because someone finished with 480 or 490 is totally absurd

if someone wrote 300 words but the piece was good and coherent and felt finished then id grade it normally. if it felt rough and unfinished the problem wouldn't be that it was way under 500 but just that it felt unfinished

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eternity (Jun 22, 2017)

Personally, I was rushing, so if that shows in my piece, I can understand that.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> i see absolutely none if this and it seems completely absurd to me to turn an arbitrary target chosen because it's reasonably short into anything with those kinds of implications of making pieces seem 'unfinished' or 'sacrificial'. FFs can come off as unfinished if the writer actually didn't conclude their narrative satisfactorily in the context of the expectations set up by their piece, not by how close they were to 500. docking points for that is prioritising an arbitrary and pragmatic limitation over the actual goal (to produce good writing and evaluate it only on its quality and creativity).
> 
> fwiw you can write something good enough to win in way less than 500 words like nighty did for 'War' so i totally push back against the idea that it's anything other than an arbitrary limit which should only be respected as a limit in that 500+ is disqualifying. fetishising it as a standard of efficiency or ever docking points because someone finished with 480 or 490 is totally absurd
> 
> if someone wrote 300 words but the piece was good and coherent and felt finished then id grade it normally. if it felt rough and unfinished the problem wouldn't be that it was way under 500 but just that it felt unfinished


Docking 0.5 points isn't "prioritising an arbitrary and pragmatic limitation over the actual goal (to produce good writing and evaluate it only on its quality and creativity)".  That's like saying penalizing someone for spelling mistakes (however lightly) is prioritising grammar and syntax over quality and creativity.  Of course quality and creativity are more important, which is why I still rated nighty's the highest despite my "fetishising" of exactly 500 words.  There are multiple factors that come into play, being resourceful enough with the English language to package a clean 500 is just one of the sweeteners worthy of being rewarded as far as I can see.  

Like I said, if you don't like it I won't penalize that anymore.  I won't even opt to add .5 to people that do it rather than minus .5 to people that don't (which is literally the same thing).  But let's not pretend it's pointless.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Docking 0.5 points isn't "prioritising an arbitrary and pragmatic limitation over the actual goal (to produce good writing and evaluate it only on its quality and creativity)".  That's like saying penalizing someone for spelling mistakes (however lightly) is prioritising grammar and syntax over quality and creativity.  Of course quality and creativity are more important, which is why I still rated nighty's the highest despite my "fetishising" of exactly 500 words.  There are multiple factors that come into play, being resourceful enough with the English language to package a clean 500 is just one of the sweeteners worthy of being rewarded as far as I can see.
> 
> Like I said, if you don't like it I won't penalize that anymore.  I won't even opt to add .5 to people that do it rather than minus .5 to people that don't (which is literally the same thing).  But let's not pretend it's pointless.


welp

re: docking points for lateness,  i don't want to do it because i don't want to adulterate the ratings with penalties like that. if entries are late we should just either disqualify them outright or accept them as normal, and currently because it's never more than 3 people entering by the deadline, we can't afford to do that

until there are consistently at least 4 people getting in on time i don't want to do anything. when that happens late people can be disqualified


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I think it sorta depends
> 
> sometimes something is gonna work better if it's a bit shorter while sometimes it won't
> 
> I remember I had an idea for something in four paragraphs in a previous cycle of the FF (so when none of you were posting ) but I ultimately made it longer to get closer to 500 words because I felt like what I had wasn't long enough. The piece still won that week but to me I'll always remember it as something that could have been that extra bit more literary


yeah yeah yeah why didn't you enter you slack-jawed cum bandit


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 22, 2017)

I mean, the ratings aren't even remotely as important as participation and feedback so I don't see why they need to be guarded like a princess' virginity 

To each their own I guess

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 22, 2017)

so
you should dock points if you feel the story is missing certain things and it leaves you unsatisfied, nothing should change there. with flash fiction it's very hard to write something concise and elegant with a limit like this (which is part of the challenge, i know ) and some pieces - even if it's 100 - can illustrate the point well enough. even pieces that reach 500 are barely above average. it's happened before, it'll happen agian. it depends on how effective and skilled the writer is and if they know what they're doing. _that's _what you should look for. the number is meaningless unless the story and execution has merit, see

basically, i do understand how impressive it is to reach that limit exactly, but i think it should be dependent upon if the story _itself_ is well-rounded, not the word limit in itself

i don't think "points" should be heavily emphasized in general or else you lose the incentive to improve which should be the main focus for this contest. else you just focus on collecting points, which is... useless. i mean, do what you wish, i suppose 
but you learn nothing from that, oink oink


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 22, 2017)

also afg should do what he wishes (anyone who's done crits so far i mean)

perhaps if you want an additional point from the guy you could test your strengths and see if you can write an adequate story within 500 words, nothing less. but that's entirely up to you as a writer. if his opinion isn't worth a damn, do as you please, you know? (your opinion isn't worth a damn and give them those goddamn points milad)

just don't add it into the official rules to criticize pieces
no biggie


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 22, 2017)

I'll stop doing that bc I ultimately don't care, I want to go from terrible to maybe potentially not terrible and having regular feedback with this contest is super convenient for that 

Ratings are sort of irrelevant for me though prizes don't hurt


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2017)

Trinity Bregoli said:


> basically, i do understand how impressive it is to reach that limit exactly


what, not at all? lol you've entered ff before, you realise how easy it is to go "oh, i'm 5 away from 500, let me just add an extra few words of description or elongate this clause a little bit". or when it's the reverse and you're 3-4 over so you go "ok let me remove this "and" and make it a comma or add a semicolon or remove the extra words from this clause" 

it's word-shaving, it's easy as hell, it means nothing


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 22, 2017)

this is why selective reading is bad for you



> _that's _what you should look for. the number is meaningless unless the story and execution has merit, see


perhaps i didn't make it abundantly clear when i say "it's impressive" i don't mean "it's impressive because numbers wowee lul look at me uncle luc xD". i mean it's really only impressive if the story is _well-rounded_ and  satisfactory.  there's multiple factors that come into play here. my post illustrated on those, too, but perhaps not enough, idk


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2017)

Trinity Bregoli said:


> perhaps i didn't make it abundantly clear when i say "it's impressive" i don't mean "it's impressive because numbers wowee lul look at me uncle luc xD". i mean it's really only impressive if the story is _well-rounded_ and  satisfactory.  there's multiple factors that come into play here. my post illustrated on those, too, but perhaps not enough, idk


your phrasing said it was impressive in isolation before bringing that in to mediate it. i made the point that it's completely unremarkable


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2017)

I regularly get blasted for word shaving which I guess makes my shit sound kinda awkward which I don't doubt

That said I'm not a word counter when rating others, so this debate doesn't affect my process


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 22, 2017)

my entire post was incoherent and a jumbled mess (as usual ) so my points were bound to get lost in translation 

that wasn't what i meant ofc 
i only have myself to blame tho


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 22, 2017)

shit said:


> I regularly get blasted for word shaving which I guess makes my shit sound kinda awkward which I don't doubt
> 
> That said I'm not a word counter when rating others, so this debate doesn't affect my process


it's how you trim tbh
you don't want to trim for the sake of trimming or else, yea, your language will come off as stunted
there's a specific way to do it where your style is also _not _neglected, but i think you're just now developing your style 

it'll come easier in time


i promise or you can cut my pinky off


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> what, not at all? lol you've entered ff before, you realise how easy it is to go "oh, i'm 5 away from 500, let me just add an extra few words of description or elongate this clause a little bit". or when it's the reverse and you're 3-4 over so you go "ok let me remove this "and" and make it a comma or add a semicolon or remove the extra words from this clause"
> 
> it's word-shaving, it's easy as hell, it means nothing


All of that stuff can easily crap on the flow of your sentences so it's not as trivial as you're making it seem

In a 500 limit piece every word counts.  A simple "and" that doesn't _really_ belong there will get Luc pointing out how it doesn't really belong there etc.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2017)

afgpride said:


> All of that stuff can easily crap on the flow of your sentences so it's not as trivial as you're making it seem
> 
> In a 500 limit piece every word counts.  A simple "and" that doesn't _really_ belong there will get Luc pointing out how it doesn't really belong there etc.


in my experience there is always something extraneous i can get rid of or rearrange without really breaking anything 

also i would never like even slightly downgrade someone for having an "and" that doesn't _really_ belong there, when i point out prose mistakes which merit downgrading its usually pervasive and egregious


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 22, 2017)

actually, there was an excellent article by ...palahniuk
​

now, if you read, it's basically the typical "show, don't tell" advice you wind up seeing everywhere.  in flash fiction, you need a mixture of those. example:  when he's strengthening those sentences to make them less dull, you need to shave off those sentences to make them more accurate and concise for this. you may need to use more "thought" verbs to get a clear point across for FF, specifically. but you can do it in a creative way so it's not plain.
identify what needs shaving vs what needs to stay.

for example, you don't need to be so expressive with dialogue (unless it's a piece focused around dialogue itself) in FF. any actions your characters may have inbetween the quotes? aren't necessary for painting the picture. you don't need 30 words in a row expressing how theresa twirled her hair after saying something.

it's all about painting a specific image, not several, in FF

necessary to make a concise story and scene (while being descriptive and vivid and setting a tone, etc):


> Shaw realised he’d been staring at the vial in an agony of indecision for over a minute, and guiltily shook himself, turning to his volunteer. Slavoj was smiling as he watched the doctor with the peculiar elation of the soon-to-be-dead. His eyes were rimmed with purple and blue, sunk deep into a skull on which the skin hung sallow and lifeless. He was gaunt with the cancer they caught too late to do more than ease the pain. He’d shown frightening determination in unhooking himself from the IVs and staggering the few blocks it took to get to this room. It wasn’t so much hope as a simple unwillingness to die without doing everything he could do to save himself.





> It had been eight hours of Xiao stoutly perched on the log in the middle of the creek when crickets began taunting him again. Master promised that he’d find what he was looking for so long as he sat on that log and observed himself consciously, but that was months ago, and Xiao was finally losing his patience. Hundreds of hours had already been wasted sitting, breathing, observing, just as he was instructed, with nothing to show for it but an aching back and blisters on his thighs. _Master is clearly insane_, he concluded, cursing the crickets under his breath. He closed his eyes and waited, defeatedly, for his final hour of meditation to pass.


do you see? these get straight to the point while giving the piece room to breathe so readers are still left with wonder and anticipation, but it still has crucial details that are necessary for the story.

not as necessary:


> “DO… YOU… REMEMBER!” The intensity of the sound was like being addressed by a tornado while standing in its eye, but the owner of the voice let each word roll in and then back out completely before beginning the next one, as if they were meant to be gifts to be appreciated and measured separately for their value.


(i'm sorry )
while this is colorful and adds to the dialogue, these extra words could've been used for the 'scene', 'image', whatever you wish to call it, for itself. it winds up trailing off from the original point/scene and this kind of technique is better used for fully, fleshed out stories. 
 like afg says, each word matters, and words like these which are expressive, detract from the story.

i forgot where i was going with this 
this pill is starting to kick in

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2017)

Trinity Bregoli said:


> this pill is starting to kick in


what pill is it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2017)

Trinity Bregoli said:


> (i'm sorry )
> while this is colorful and adds to the dialogue, these extra words could've been used for the 'scene', 'image', whatever you wish to call it, for itself. it winds up trailing off from the original point/scene and this kind of technique is better used for fully, fleshed out stories.
> like afg says, each word matters, and words like these which are expressive, detract from the story.


real talk we can be prescriptive about what works for the ff in its arbitrary 500 word limit format but i dont want to dissuade people from being colourful, even florid, or act like only one laconic hemingwayesque style is good. if this is to have any purpose beyond inside baseball, we can't be indoctrinating shit and saying "cut all this out because it doesn't matter". you could technically consider so many things in so many fantastic novels that have florid, colourful prose to be nonessential, but they are better for having those things

that doesnt mean i wouldnt criticise that extract but not to outright say "change your style", maybe more "know how to use it and when to use it"


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 22, 2017)

hydrocodone

works well enough for at least numbing pain i guess


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 22, 2017)

Luc is relatively advanced with English literature so it's probably second nature to him to make adjustments without forfeiting anything

I have more trouble with it when I have a sentence I want to keep and feel like every word I used is sort of necessary but I'm like 5 words over the limit.  I either have to remove an entire sentence and slightly beef up another or make several compromises around the piece that comes at the risk of making it not as sharp.  That's not to say it* is* sharp, or without multiple faults, but many times when I'm reading it I'm blind to them so the compromise is troublesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> real talk we can be prescriptive about what works for the ff in its arbitrary 500 word limit format but i dont want to dissuade people from being colourful, even florid, or act like only one laconic hemingwayesque style is good. if this is to have any purpose beyond inside baseball, we can't be indoctrinating shit and saying "cut all this out because it doesn't matter". you could technically consider so many things in so many fantastic novels that have florid, colourful prose to be nonessential, but they are better for having those things


i should say that they're better if they're_ concise_. you can still be colorful and descriptive while being concise so it doesn't drag on and detract from the scene you're trying to portray. i don't have an issue with it myself and encourage it, but it has to be done in a specific way for FF, imo.

for instance this:


> “DO… YOU… REMEMBER!” The intensity of the sound was like being addressed by a tornado while standing in its eye, but the owner of the voice let each word roll in and then back out completely before beginning the next one, as if they were meant to be gifts to be appreciated and measured separately for their value.


could be turned into this so that the author himself can focus on the scene and not lose so many precious words:


> “DO… YOU… REMEMBER!” The intensity of the sound was like being addressed by a tornado while standing in its eye.



like i say, it's not just what you trim; it's how you trim

and this isn't me saying this is more "effective" or "prettier" (i like both) - the second one i mean - it's just more concise and gives more wiggle room for the writer in question to add to the scene so it doesn't feel like something is left out or unfinished. this applies mostly (not always), if the story itself just feels like it's missing/ineffective even if it's reached the 500 word limit


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 22, 2017)

not sure if that jumbled garbage made any sense but it's worth a shot


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2017)

Trinity Bregoli said:


> hydrocodone
> 
> works well enough for at least numbing pain i guess


damn bb what happened to u, why u gotta numb pain 

im sorry about this big ass dick

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 22, 2017)

there's no way to know unless i go to a specialist but no money or insurance so rip rop

but my money's on a herniated disc ayo


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 22, 2017)

also i'm pretty sure we agreed that the micropenis meme is going to stay 

microcaniel tbh


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2017)

Trinity Bregoli said:


> there's no way to know unless i go to a specialist but no money or insurance so rip rop
> 
> but my money's on a herniated disc ayo


thats what happens when i pound the back like that man

next time i promise to stick to the puss

real talk tho i hope it gets better soon

so i can hit that 

no but real talk i hope ur feeling good again

so i can- ye

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 22, 2017)

Trinity Bregoli said:


> there's no way to know unless i go to a specialist but no money or insurance so rip rop
> 
> but my money's on a herniated disc ayo


American ((((freedom)))) op


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2017)

Trinity Bregoli said:


> it's how you trim tbh
> you don't want to trim for the sake of trimming or else, yea, your language will come off as stunted
> there's a specific way to do it where your style is also _not _neglected, but i think you're just now developing your style
> 
> ...


I won't cut your pinky off if you suck my dinky off

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 26, 2017)

It heartens me greatly that this has been rebooted again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2017)

yalls are mad gay


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 26, 2017)

Magilou said:


> yalls are mad gay


looking forward to your entry krory cakes


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2017)

Trinity Bregoli said:


> i don't want to get tag harassed so i avoid making any promises



i promise to end ur life


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2017)

afgpride said:


> looking forward to your entry krory cakes



lookin forward to ur dick in my mouth

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

i made a deal with Luc so I'm back 

i don't wanna procrastinate any more so my entry going up today or tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2017)

Tyrael said:


> It heartens me greatly that this has been rebooted again.


is that entry a placeholder


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 26, 2017)

Nope.     .


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 26, 2017)

no meme entries in my ff reeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2017)

Tyrael said:


> Nope.     .


your actual entry is voyeur ince**st lizard porn? solid


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 26, 2017)

Certainly should be, well, interesting to see what people make of it, to put it lightly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 26, 2017)

talk about getting creative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 3, 2017)

reminder that there's a thing and it's due on the thing @Lucaniel @shit @WAD Prime @Nighty the Mighty


----------



## shit (Jul 3, 2017)

I'll thing in the thing, I promise

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 4, 2017)

almost forgot about this thing


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> almost forgot about this thing


shocking

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 4, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> almost forgot about this thing


Don't even do it my son.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 4, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> Don't even do it my son.


yes good, reverse psychology 

nighty will procrastinate on not doing it by doing it 

4d chess


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 4, 2017)

afgpride said:


> yes good, reverse psychology
> 
> nighty will procrastinate on not doing it by doing it
> 
> 4d chess




I'll prolly join the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2017)

afgpride said:


> reminder that there's a thing and it's due on the thing @Lucaniel @shit @WAD Prime @Nighty the Mighty


yeah, wheres yours bitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2017)

shit said:


> I'll thing in the thing, I promise





Nighty the Mighty said:


> almost forgot about this thing


wheres yours bitch


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2017)

@WAD Prime 

hold up your end bitch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2017)

yezzir its up in a few hours


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> wheres yours bitch


mine is here on time, as always


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 5, 2017)

on time gang


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 6, 2017)

manny comes through, good shit

i forgive nighty and won't bully her for flaking again


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2017)

afgpride said:


> manny comes through, good shit
> 
> i forgive nighty and won't bully her for flaking again


what
why the fuck not
she said she was done with exams


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty 

explain yourself


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 6, 2017)

i wanna try a new approach bc the old one clearly isn't working


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 6, 2017)

we in there

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> we in there


stop pretending to be black and explain yourself, you piece of shit


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2017)

oh she meant she'd entered

apologies @Nighty the Mighty you're black irl

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 6, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> oh she meant she'd entered
> 
> apologies @Nighty the Mighty you're black irl


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 8, 2017)

this was the strongest flash fiction i've rated so far, good job everyone, really

sort of ironic given that this was one of my worst entries, but i enjoyed reading everyone else's


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 9, 2017)

*rubs hands*

im going in

also totally not just posting this cuz i know it rustles luc when ppl post theyre gonna do crits instead of just doing them

EDIT: RACK EM


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 10, 2017)

time 4 a theme discussion bois


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2017)

good kush 
im down for whatever as usual


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 10, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> time 4 a theme discussion bois



@WAD Prime @afgpride @shit @Tyrael 

imma throw some shit out, pick the ones you think you could ez do a piece for. suggest something if theres nothing 

survival
space
the future
apocalypse
parenthood 
horror
detective
mystery
paranoia
conspiracy
the old west


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2017)

horror
apocalypse
survival
conspiracy
paranoia

my favorites


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 10, 2017)

I think I could maybe work something up for all of em


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2017)

wait im confused

did u guys change the way the prompt is chosen?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 10, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> wait im confused
> 
> did u guys change the way the prompt is chosen?



I don't think so


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 10, 2017)

the winner still chooses, luc is fielding preferences because he wants to


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 10, 2017)

i'm okay with anything at this point, it's a win win for me whether it's a topic i get excited about or a topic that gets me out of my comfort zone


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2017)

^basically

as long as it's not overly obscure abstract pretentious hipster meme shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 10, 2017)

next time I win I'll make it a musical topic

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 10, 2017)

shit said:


> horror
> apocalypse
> survival
> conspiracy
> ...





Nighty the Mighty said:


> I think I could maybe work something up for all of em





afgpride said:


> i'm okay with anything at this point, it's a win win for me whether it's a topic i get excited about or a topic that gets me out of my comfort zone





WAD Prime said:


> ^basically
> 
> as long as it's not overly obscure abstract pretentious hipster meme shit


i only ever wrote anything remotely horror-like for 'evolution' and i don't really ever read horror, you're all fine with it and it gets me out of my comfort zone

so *horror* it is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2017)

ok im actually excite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2017)

reminder that this is a thing that is a thing and i think this thing needs to be thinged by thing

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2017)

@Lucaniel @afgpride @WAD Prime @Nighty the Mighty 

hey bitches, stop slutting it up irl for two minutes and finish your stories, you whores
/luc


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2017)

"lol everyone subimits on the last day" - wad

*nobody submits*

Glad i didn't exert any effort for this. Maybe next time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2017)

shit said:


> @Lucaniel @afgpride @WAD Prime @Nighty the Mighty
> 
> hey bitches, stop slutting it up irl for two minutes and finish your stories, you whores
> /luc


this is hilarious bc its me and also bc i ran nighty ragged about this on discord but im gonna be late sorry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2017)

Magilou said:


> "lol everyone subimits on the last day" - wad
> 
> *nobody submits*
> 
> Glad i didn't exert any effort for this. Maybe next time.


Am I nobody, krorky roberts?


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2017)

shit said:


> Am I nobody, krorky roberts?



How did you know my last name? Who have you been talking to?

And only nobody in so much that you are everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 19, 2017)

i wrestled with skipping this week (first one i'd miss since i began participating last year) since i procrastinate and start shit late and if i'm busy on the final day i'm fucked (which i am), but if we're allowed to submit late i'll be a few hours past deadline


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 20, 2017)

done

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2017)

NF was hella down for me
Give me a few hours I got this


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2017)

how long dis open for


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2017)

guh if you guys permit me ill have my entry in another 7-8 hours from this post

my internet has been down and im at work but ill definitely cobble something together if u give this a 24h extension


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2017)

p sure you're in the clear if luc hasn't gotten his entry in, but once he does, you're gon' be fucked


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2017)

This thread is the horror

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 20, 2017)

24 hour extension granted, try to get them in by midnight your time


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 20, 2017)

Trinity said:


> p sure you're in the clear if luc hasn't gotten his entry in, but once he does, you're gon' be fucked


luc has no leg to stand on this week, me and shit have to pick up the harassment slack


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2017)

just know i  don't make promises i can't keep 

but by attempting you're free to harass me just this once

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2017)

afgpride said:


> luc has no leg to stand on this week, me and shit have to pick up the harassment slack


i would have no leg to stand on even if i'd gotten mine in before you because i was still late lol 

anyway im snowed at work and its been a full week, and ill prolly not be entering anything till fri/sat so decide w/ shit if ur willing to give me a pass (i'll understand if ur not since thats like 3 days advantage) and if not ill do crits obvs


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 20, 2017)

i don't mind 

don't care for 'advantage' and whatnot since participation and feedback are the important parts of this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2017)

imo im down to wait since everyone waits til sunday to get their crits in anyway  (and also just in case i cant sneak mine in tonight )


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2017)

I don't mind
hell I'm willing to extend a whole week
I'm really interested in everyone's take on this topic, probably more than any other topic


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 20, 2017)

a week won't do anything tbh, people will just wait until the final days regardless (projecting)

i remember in the old flash fictions they'd just leave it and it would go dead since nobody was actually using the extra time and a week extension turned to a 3 month extension with like 1 entry


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 20, 2017)

so a combination of a flame under the ass to inspire urgency but also some breathing room to find time for it is best, aka this weekend and we'll go from there 

imo


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2017)

afgpride said:


> so a combination of a flame under the ass to inspire urgency but also some breathing room to find time for it is best, aka this weekend and we'll go from there
> 
> imo


sounds good, but I don't want to throw out the nice schedule we got going which is really working for me, wednesday has turned into my writing day


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 20, 2017)

shit said:


> sounds good, but I don't want to throw out the nice schedule we got going which is really working for me, wednesday has turned into my writing day


i agree, perhaps if it takes until the end of the weekend we make the crit deadline tuesday, and then give a solid week for the next submission date on wednesday (liable to extensions if we so need)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2017)

ideally I'd prefer not to give massive extensions with any kind of regularity, if we're finding that it's too hard to keep up then a general lengthening of the process would be preferable imo i.e. instead of keeping it 1.5 weeks and giving everyone extensions, we just admit defeat and make it 2 weeks 

that said, ideally we don't need to extend it at all


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2017)

So wtf are you people doing


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 21, 2017)

STOP LOOKING BAD IN FRONT OF KRORY HE'S WATCHING AND JUDGING AND WILL USE THIS AS AN EXCUSE NOT TO PARTICIPATE NEXT WEEK REEEEEE


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2017)

afgpride said:


> STOP LOOKING BAD IN FRONT OF KRORY HE'S WATCHING AND JUDGING AND WILL USE THIS AS AN EXCUSE NOT TO PARTICIPATE NEXT WEEK REEEEEE



I'D PARTICIPATE THIS WEEK IF I KNEW WHAT THE FUCK YOU PEOPLE WERE DOING.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2017)

Magilou said:


> I'D PARTICIPATE THIS WEEK IF I KNEW WHAT THE FUCK YOU PEOPLE WERE DOING.



we're doing "horror" this week technically


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> we're doing "horror" this week technically



I meant is it ending, is it getting extended, what


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2017)

Magilou said:


> I meant is it ending, is it getting extended, what



It needs at least three entries to end legit imo


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2017)

Well if it's still open when I wake up I'll do it.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2017)

And now y'alls will understand why I don't do this anymore.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 21, 2017)

krory i think we have until sunday

if no entries happen by then due to procrastination, they'll move on with crits on tuesday

extending the deadline twice is an if basically

so you have time!


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2017)

I rated your post friendly, krory
what other information could you possibly need?

edit: oh you entered, ilu


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes, I did.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2017)

Hurry up, regulars

Is this topic too difficult for you? Pitiful


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2017)

tfw even I entered and you people didn't

smfh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2017)

@Lucaniel @Trinity @Nighty the Mighty @WAD Prime 

hows it coming lads and lasses?
thinking you might get an entry in today?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 23, 2017)

If there's no more entries by the time I go to bed today then I'll just end it and we'll do ratings imo

I'll try to get one in myself as well


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2017)

Give me 4-5 hours I'll get one in for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2017)

shit said:


> @Lucaniel @Trinity @Nighty the Mighty @WAD Prime
> 
> hows it coming lads and lasses?
> thinking you might get an entry in today?


i cant
im doing ratings 
weird headache


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 23, 2017)

The storm here fucked me up so badly so I couldn't get anything in. I'll do ratings this time. :3


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2017)

This is why I don't trust people anymore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2017)

taking a little longer but theyll be in tonight


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2017)

really late entry but its in

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 24, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> really late entry but its in



just this once


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2017)

Beat him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 24, 2017)

Writing for me is incredibly frustrating and I still want to enter this goddamn thing, but I am literally paralyzed not by pickiness and over-criticism, but by a rush of concepts. I can't write one idea; I have to write twelve.

I start, then I stop, then I get a sentence in. Then that sentence delves into a whole other opportunity I need to explore. This creates some kind of fucked up nervous writing binge and a  plethora of  ideas exploding in my face, then ending with the fact I am unable to  decide which one I really want to delve into. It leads me in this trippy state, only to realize I'm imprisoned by my gross, unwelcomed uncertainty.

Do any of you have this?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2017)

yea


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 24, 2017)

Trinity said:


> Writing for me is incredibly frustrating and I still want to enter this goddamn thing, but I am literally paralyzed not by pickiness and over-criticism, but by a rush of concepts. I can't write one idea; I have to write twelve.
> 
> I start, then I stop, then I get a sentence in. Then that sentence delves into a whole other opportunity I need to explore. This creates some kind of fucked up nervous writing binge and a  plethora of  ideas exploding in my face, then ending with the fact I am unable to  decide which one I really want to delve into. It leads me in this trippy state, only to realize I'm imprisoned by my gross, unwelcomed uncertainty.
> 
> Do any of you have this?



not really, my problem is more that I come up with one idea and then can't work up the ability to actually write it and everytime I try I get like 300 words deep and "well this idea is exhausted, rip 500 word count"


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2017)

My problem is I'm shit.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 25, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2017)

the word limit definitely is a major challenge for me, I usually end up getting halfway through my idea and looking to see I'm already at 450 words

but deciding on a new starting point and what's fluff that can be cut is the parts of this exercise that makes you a better writer, I guess


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2017)

There.

I did the thing.

Now get off my back.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2017)

critting in an hour or 2 then nighty or whoever can wrap this up


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 25, 2017)

Away from home, can't crit until tomorrow


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 26, 2017)

im down to wait


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> im down to wait


how many we got


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 26, 2017)

me and afg coming in hot


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 26, 2017)

I can just make dupe accounts and fix this rn tbh


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> me and afg coming in hot



10 hours later...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 26, 2017)

COMING IN 
TONIGHT


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 27, 2017)

what happened this week? 

horror was a mistake


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2017)

should we just end it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 27, 2017)

sorry, but its done at least


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> sorry, but its done at least



For the record, the implication was meant to be that because the thing is is parasitic, there's more than one - he _does _say that it killed the rest of the crew and quote "took them over." Think along the lines of _Dead Space_ where everyone on the ship was now a creature but him, and the one breaking through (that, yes, he did kill with the drill - you deduced correctly about the squelching noise) is just one of many. Also means that the ship - that received the message too soon - had already answered the distress call so the parasite considered to spread.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2017)

And yeah, fuck it, it's been long enough. Just end it.


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2017)

I guess it's up to me to pick a topic 

was thinking twist ending or suspense


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2017)

You people are less than useless.


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2017)

went ahead and made a thread
I'm open to changing the topic if anyone has objections or a better idea, but wanted to get the ball rolling so we're not endlessly held in perpetuity


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2017)

Nah, I changed my mind, I think this is a good idea. Pulling off a twist when people know it's coming is a good quality to have.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2017)

shit said:


> went ahead and made a thread
> I'm open to changing the topic if anyone has objections or a better idea, but wanted to get the ball rolling so we're not endlessly held in perpetuity


the whole thing with twist endings is they're only good when you don't know they're coming
doing them as a theme means they lose the power of the twist 
i'd prefer to do suspense


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2017)

shit said:


> ok I'll change it
> I don't think you're serious that you started already, are you really?
> if you did then maybe try to make it suspenseful?



Yeah it's not going to work as a suspense. I'll enter next time.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Yeah it's not going to work as a suspense. I'll enter next time.


Well you have a week but okay


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> what happened this week?
> 
> horror was a mistake


real talk if i was having a slow week at work instead of the week i had, i would prob have gotten an entry in


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 29, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> real talk if i was having a slow week at work instead of the week i had, i would prob have gotten an entry in



where do u work at now anyway?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> where do u work at now anyway?


the racism factory

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Okay...?


----------



## Krory (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 29, 2017)

I apologize for being a no show on the crits, my hands are tied until August 10th before I can do anything that requires a continuous half hour or more on the phone or laptop 

Visiting family op

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 29, 2017)

Also nighty I'm not stingy with points and don't like getting them over others when I fail to participate in feedback so if you want to transfer the 2 over to wad I'd be more than cool with it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 29, 2017)

to me it was always intended to be a thing that only applied if you were obviously a non-contributor

I wouldn't count you as a non-contributor just because you missed one week personally

but if we wanna be super strict about it that's fine as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 29, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> to me it was always intended to be a thing that only applied if you were obviously a non-contributor
> 
> I wouldn't count you as a non-contributor just because you missed one week personally
> 
> but if we wanna be super strict about it that's fine as well


It's because Dragon Ball is a dystopian tale of empathy gone awry. The creator, rather than writing up action scenes and plot lines that are conventionally hollow and contradictory due to the nature of the shonen genre, has formulated an exhilarating medley of philosophical themes related to in-group and out-group empathy. Every single decision by the characters can be slowly deconstructed with a team of philosophers using Neitzschean derivations. Goku's character foremost exemplifies the "beyond good and evil" mould of virtue ethics, and this can be analyzed despite the fact that he's presented as a "good guy". Similarly, even though lives are saved using the dragon balls, it's not usually done out of empathy so much as a nuanced set of habits and principles that passively shrug at suffering and death and decay and chaos. What I'm trying to say is that DBZ is a masterpiece of the highest order, an orchestra of carefully crafted literary themes that draw on the foremost philosophers of human history. Don't let the haters fool you, Toriyama is a genius that probably would've solved the dark matter problem if he was as interested in physics as he was in fictional drawings.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shit (Jul 30, 2017)

we do wanna be super strict nighty god dammit

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 30, 2017)

okay 

this weeks new winner list then:

>shit +6 pts
>krory +4pts
>wad +2pts


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 30, 2017)

back then they didn't want me now I'm hot they all on me

Reactions: Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2017)

How's it coming lads?
If anyone is confused or apprehensive about the topic, think of it as kind of like freestyle except it's gotta be exciting/dramatic/something like that

Also I'm gonna go ahead and float the idea of delaying the deadline so we don't come across like slack fagets if we're forced to discuss such a thing in a couple days


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2017)

Not only will it be done, but I might have hoodwinked 1-2 people into entering.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 2, 2017)

I might even have something done after all.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 3, 2017)

Now none of you have an excuse.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 3, 2017)

Mine up tomorrow


----------



## Krory (Aug 3, 2017)

tfw this is actually more active than the art section these days.

Three days, still no new topic for SotW.

Three days, AotW voting still hasn't closed.

 I guess this is my new home.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 3, 2017)

i ain't doing shit until after august 10th i established this well in advance don't @ me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 3, 2017)

@me

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Krory (Aug 3, 2017)

@Magilou


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2017)

It's the 4th.

Get your shit done.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 4, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> Not only will it be done, but I might have hoodwinked 1-2 people into entering.


is this gonna happen


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 4, 2017)

also where the fuck are you guys

edit: gonna hopefully get mine up by this evening

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 4, 2017)

hoodwink might actually be the best word in the english language


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2017)

supposedly yea ace and maerala should be submitting an entry


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2017)

time to start working on mine


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2017)

I am legitimately upset at you people.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 4, 2017)

shut the fuck up matthew i'm on three sedatives total rn 

if i still fidget with this thing and am not pleased enough to by i'll stop by late evening and just enter the stupid thing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2017)

been working on mine, gonna put it down for a sec in order to think some more on it

I've found that when I half ass these things people generally really notice lol


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2017)

AYY! TWO ENTRIES!


----------



## Maerala (Aug 4, 2017)

Hoodwinked one here. I may have strayed from the theme a little (a lot), but that was fun. Haven't written anything original in a while.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2017)

checc em

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2017)

OHHHHH SNAAAAAP, WE GOTS FOUR


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2017)

5.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2017)

FIVE

E'ERYONE ELSE GO HOME


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 5, 2017)

time to close up shit aubro so we can do our crits unless luc or goose or someone wanna submit a hella delayed last minute entry

lets try to wrap this up by monday tbh

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 5, 2017)

tfw Trinity never entered even though she finished her fucking entry

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2017)

@Lucaniel 
A missing regular should get a courtesy tag before it's closed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 5, 2017)

Magilou said:


> tfw Trinity never entered even though she finished her fucking entry



tbh i can never actually empathize since im ok with rapidly churning out mediocrity (i did mine in 45 minutes lol, i have no shame) but i understand the apprehension about feeling like its not up to par

or at least i presume thats her mindset 



shit said:


> @Lucaniel
> A missing regular should get a courtesy tag before it's closed



he's given no indication that he was gonna pop up or not and hasnt even showed up on discord servers, i think the last thing i remember him saying was he's busy as all fuck with work or smth


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 5, 2017)

most importantly let us rejoice at not one, but TWO new contestants

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2017)

Someone make a rating thread plsopls

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 5, 2017)

das on u doe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2017)

when are they due


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2017)

αce said:


> when are they due



Tomorrow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 6, 2017)

The contest thread says tomorrow but I'm skeptical

End it by Wednesday the latest and start new fic then?

Resume Wednesday-Saturday 10 day contest schedule with 4 days for ratings?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 7, 2017)

checc em


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2017)

So is this ending today or what? @shit @Nighty the Mighty


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 7, 2017)

officially lobbying for a wednesday end date


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2017)

So I guess just everyone gave up?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 7, 2017)

ace and maerala will get theirs in by wednesday for sure

im sure nighty, you, and shit will get theirs in by then


----------



## Maerala (Aug 7, 2017)

Yeah sorry my power went out for a couple of days. I've been using my phone to browse. Crits will be in probably tomorrow, Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2017)

yo lets try not to go as late as wednesday guys


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> ace and maerala will get theirs in by wednesday for sure
> 
> im sure nighty, you, and shit will get theirs in by then



I'll do them by whenever they're due, I can shit it out. I just want to know if I should waste my time or not tonight because I'm working the next two days.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2017)

I'll have mine in by tomorrow

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2017)

tfw I misread shit's ratings and I was happy but then I was sad


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2017)

all the pieces were really well done this time
it really made reading them and talking about them a breeze


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2017)

shit said:


> all the pieces were really well done this time
> it really made reading them and talking about them a breeze



Were they tho?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 7, 2017)

when do u guys want the duedate for ratings to be


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2017)

Let's do end of tomorrow. Like shit said, don't wait all the way until Wednesday. I'm going to bed shortly so can't swing them right now, but I'll be able to do it after work tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 7, 2017)

works for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maerala (Aug 8, 2017)

3/5 done. Will save the rest for tomorrow and submit as early as I can.

This is harder than the flash fic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2017)

I'll definitely have it done before I sleep tonight.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 8, 2017)

@shit lock it up whenever unless @Nighty the Mighty rocks up in time 

let's get the new theme going by tomorrow evening


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> @shit lock it up whenever unless @Nighty the Mighty rocks up in time
> 
> let's get the new theme going by tomorrow evening


I can't lock threads dumb dumb
Someone tally the points or I'll do it in the morning


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 8, 2017)

das what i mean lol
yea if nighty hasnt done her crits by the time ur available in the morning then rip times up


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

shit said:


> I can't lock threads dumb dumb
> Someone tally the points or I'll do it in the morning



*Magilou *_- 7.12_
*shit* -_ 6.38_
*Maerala* - _7.06_
*WAD* - _7.12_
*ace* - _7.48_
*Nighty* - _8.03~
_
*1st* - _Nighty (8.03~)_

*2nd* - _ace (7.48)_

*3rd* - _Magilou/WAD (7.12)_

*4th* - _Maerala (7.06)_

*5th* - _shit (6.38)_


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

If Nighty does her ratings it's up to someone else, lol. (Though nighty's number would remain the same)


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

Updated numbers:

Nighty - 8.03

ace - 7.48 (NOT UPDATED)

Magilou - 7.06

shit - 6.69

WAD - 6.56

Maerala - 6.53

------

I gotta go to bed but as it stands, Nighty is the winner unless she gives ace a 9 or higher. 7 or 8 he stays in second place. With a 6 he dips into 3rd place with me taking 2nd. If he gets a 5 or lower, he dips shit replaced him in 3rd place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

@Magilou  - 7.02
@shit  - 7.48
@Maerala  - 6.88
@WAD Prime - 6.93
@Nighty the Mighty - 8.03
@αce - 7.56

Once again, correct me if I got any of these numbers wrong but as I see it the winners this week are

@Nighty the Mighty 
@αce
@shit 

But I think over-all this was a very good week for all of us, very proud of everyone OuO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

How did I mess up so horribly?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

Magilou said:


> How did I mess up so horribly?



you averaged your previous average with my score which basically made my vote count for 5 votes 

in reality the real average can only be calculated by starting over from scratch and adding my vote to the original average


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

strong week indeed

@Nighty the Mighty

take us away


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

what do we want?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

im good with anything but definitely prefer a less open-ended topic


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

I want a cookie and some points.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

How about Gravity?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

also since we're pretty much back on track, do we wanna continue the 10-day format (7/3) or go back to the old 14 one (10/4)?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> How about Gravity?



would be a challenge, but i could make it work 

would like the others to give their thoughts on it

@Maerala
@afgpride (you should be back before the entry date deadline )
@Lucaniel
@Trinity 
@Banhammer
@αce
@shit
@Magilou


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 9, 2017)

eh 

but if everyone feels like they can write for that theme don't let my narrow opinion stop you


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

How about Scratch?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

hilariously i have a great idea for that


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 9, 2017)

maybe 

just lay out all your suggestions you have now


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

Gravity
Scratch
Itch
Seed
Mind
Intent
Urban
Drive
Tree


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

boskov get off Lauren's account


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

Neon
Supernatural
Exposed
Glory


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

Scratch. How open would these be?  more than the shitty art contests I hope.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 9, 2017)

that list is hardly box tier you deplorable shrieking rectum  wtf



Nighty the Mighty said:


> Gravity
> Scratch
> Itch
> Seed
> ...


i like tree, mind, and drive


Nighty the Mighty said:


> Neon
> Supernatural
> Exposed
> Glory


supernatural for this one, i guess


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 9, 2017)

really liking drive actually tbh


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 9, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Scratch. How open would these be?  more than the shitty art contests I hope.


any of these titles and future titles are open as possible since it all depends on you, the writer

it just depends if you want to risk other people's ratings by doing something that is more abstract and less defined or going with the typical flow of things or not 
it's your call
but no theme is stopping  you from doing things differently  atleast it never did before this contest was revived


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Scratch. How open would these be?  more than the shitty art contests I hope.



Personally I'm in favour of wide interpretation but there's probably some kind of limit I guess

I probably wouldn't ever remove an entry unless it was literally the worst thing ever and I try not to dock points for not meeting my expectations of the theme - this current one was a bit different because suspense is something of a specific genre though even then I did my best not to let that ruin it for me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Scratch. How open would these be?  more than the shitty art contests I hope.



i don't think we are too strict on theme adherence so u could be fairly liberal with ur interpretation


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

Actually I have an idea for scratch I like so go with that.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

Trinity said:


> any of these titles and future titles are open as possible since it all depends on you, the writer
> 
> it just depends if you want to risk other people's ratings by doing something that is more abstract and less defined or going with the typical flow of things or not
> it's your call
> but no theme is stopping  you from doing things differently  atleast it never did before this contest was revived



yeah this


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 9, 2017)

if you're literally writing about duck butts instead of some gobbledygook that nighty just suggested it depends 

i wouldn't care because duck butts > nighty's ideas


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 9, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Actually I have an idea for scratch I like so go with that.


no drive

fight me heathen


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> i don't think we are too strict on theme adherence so u could be fairly liberal with ur interpretation



My example I use is if say SotW had the theme "Dog," it'd have to be dogs. The animal. I couldn't do a dog on Dog the Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> lets try and guess it
> 
> florida?


no it'd be

dude weed lmao


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

Trinity said:


> no drive
> 
> fight me heathen



I could work with drive actually too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> lets try and guess it
> 
> florida?



but we just did Horror the FF before


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

Magilou said:


> My example I use is if say SotW had the theme "Dog," it'd have to be dogs. The animal. I couldn't do a dog on Dog the Bounty Hunter.



i for one wouldn't punish your unorthodox lateral thinking but then again that's because im not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) nazi


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

or am i


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

>mfw I did a dude driving last entry and now we're doing drive


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> >mfw I did a dude driving last entry and now we're doing drive



simple 
just liberally interpret 'drive' as the synonym for motivation rather than the mechanical act


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> simple
> just liberally interpret 'drive' as the synonym for motivation rather than the mechanical act



stop telling people my strats


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

Or another example was we had Sprites but it had to be like video game sprites, no pixies and shit allowed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Or another example was we had Sprites but it had to be like video game sprites, no pixies and shit allowed.



What about the soda


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> >mfw I did a dude driving last entry and now we're doing drive



My only half decent entry was about driving lol.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> What about the soda



I asked about that too. No go.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

I can't drive irl btw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

i work two jobs
both involve driving


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I can't drive irl btw


same

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 9, 2017)

fuck u phone


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 9, 2017)

god you gay ass thing


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

Trinity said:


> god you gay ass thing



@Para

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2017)

get driver licenses you helpless little girls

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

shit said:


> get driver licenses you helpless little girls



people keep telling me this but eh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Para (Aug 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> @Para


w
o
w

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

Para said:


> w
> o
> w


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 9, 2017)

Trinity said:


> god you gay ass thing


@Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> people keep telling me this but eh


preach

i can drive but im bad at it and i think im a danger on the road


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

the less cars on the road the better tbh


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 9, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> would be a challenge, but i could make it work
> 
> would like the others to give their thoughts on it
> 
> ...


the_scorpion_jacket_man has logged on


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 9, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> would be a challenge, but i could make it work
> 
> would like the others to give their thoughts on it
> 
> ...


Yes I'm back to participating every cycle


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 9, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty don't look now but this section is slowly creeping its activity levels above the dead zone.  I think FF is playing a part in that.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

tfw this is more active than every art contest.


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> @Magilou  - 7.02
> @shit  - 7.48
> @Maerala  - 6.88
> @WAD Prime - 6.93
> ...


you got my average wrong btw, it's 6.48


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2017)

krory's is right so I guess all the rest are right
so he gets third place points, not me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2017)

wait did I get last place?


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2017)

I guess so 

I blame people separating scores by less than .5, absolutely disgusting scoring systemics


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

Double-checked, yeah, shit's is the only one Nighty got wrong - 6.48 instead of 7.48.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2017)

shit said:


> I guess so
> 
> I blame people separating scores by less than .5, absolutely disgusting scoring systemics



This shit annoys the fuck out of me.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

must have mistyped 7 instead of 6


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 9, 2017)

Trinity said:


> preach
> 
> i can drive but im bad at it and i think im a danger on the road



ur one step ahead of me still 



afgpride said:


> @Nighty the Mighty don't look now but this section is slowly creeping its activity levels above the dead zone.  I think FF is playing a part in that.



I take full responsibility


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 10, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> @Magilou - 7.02
> @shit - 7.48
> @Maerala - 6.88
> @WAD Prime - 6.93
> ...



Updated Tally:

@Magilou - 7.02
@shit - 6.48
@Maerala - 6.88
@WAD Prime - 6.93
@Nighty the Mighty - 8.03
@αce - 7.56

Once again, correct me if I got any of these numbers wrong but as I see it the winners this week are

@Nighty the Mighty
@αce
@Magilou


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2017)

I got points \o/


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2017)

Question, how do I have 8 points?  I should've gotten 4 from last time and 2 from this one, right?


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Question, how do I have 8 points?  I should've gotten 4 from last time and 2 from this one, right?


you might've gotten some from the one or two you did awhile ago


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2017)

wheres my smoke


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2017)

shit said:


> you might've gotten some from the one or two you did awhile ago



I had 4 before this last one, and I've only done two while we had the points system in works.


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2017)

Well

Given the problem is shitty math, obviously nighty is to blame


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2017)

it checks out


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Question, how do I have 8 points?  I should've gotten 4 from last time and 2 from this one, right?


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2017)

I assume that means I'm right?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Updated Tally:
> 
> @Magilou - 7.02
> @shit - 6.48
> ...





Nighty the Mighty said:


> okay
> 
> this weeks new winner list then:
> 
> ...




This adds to 6

looking back through the edit history you were sitting on 2 pts prior to this somehow???


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2017)

Okay, I ain't gonna argue this, I got enough for huge avy now.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2017)

found it



you came third here so got +2 pts

phew


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2017)

we didn't do points for the first two weeks as well actually, I can retroactively apply them if we'd like (some bonus pts and consistency I guess?)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2017)

new phone who dis


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm always game for more points.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2017)

And holy shit, I wish I wasn't reminded of that one because my entry was fucking awful.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2017)

Man... my best entry wasn't in this cycle, which sucks... but also my entry for the first one actually got a 9 from afg? Was you stoned or something?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2017)

is this right now?


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2017)

Looks good. I'm getting dangerously close to huge avy AND a new name change.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2017)

dangerously cheesy

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 13, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Looks good. I'm getting dangerously close to huge avy AND a new name change.


please don't change it to some video game/anime chick to electronically cosplay with a username and avatar which you'll get bored of within two weeks

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2017)

hehehe

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 13, 2017)

inb4 "Sensua"


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2017)

afgpride said:


> please don't change it to some video game/anime chick to electronically cosplay with a username and avatar which you'll get bored of within two weeks



Too late.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 13, 2017)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2017)

it was always going to be this way


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2017)

also how is everyone doing

i have...something in mind? but it seems rather tryhard from an objective view i think

this theme is hard


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2017)

also @Maerala is quitting/not participating anymore because HIS WRITING IS NOT FOR US


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2017)

yea i know u lurk
get called out son


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2017)

quintuple post then flipping my cape and leaving the thread


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 13, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> also @Maerala is quitting/not participating anymore because HIS WRITING IS NOT FOR US


rip in pages


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2017)

Everything I keep thinking of is almost exactly like an entry I made in an earlier FF contest, lol.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> also @Maerala is quitting/not participating anymore because HIS WRITING IS NOT FOR US



 This is literally the dumbest thing I have ever read, and that includes my own entries.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 13, 2017)

It's alright guys be nice, let there be no compulsion in this religion of pages


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 13, 2017)

(Except if you're a regular, expect full compulsion and harassment)


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank God I'm no regular.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2017)

afgpride said:


> It's alright guys be nice, let there be no compulsion in this religion of pages



my bad 
personal bias
he's just
such a contemptible individual


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 14, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> also @Maerala is quitting/not participating anymore because HIS WRITING IS NOT FOR US


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 14, 2017)

re: how everyone is doing

i thought i had something but now i have like 38439 other ideas

fug


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 14, 2017)

haven't even thought about my shit let alone started it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2017)

im gonna see if i can do it over the next few days


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 14, 2017)

afgpride said:


> haven't even thought about my shit let alone started it



reporting in


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 14, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> also how is everyone doing
> 
> i have...something in mind? but it seems rather tryhard from an objective view i think
> 
> this theme is hard


whats very cool and good is when i want to just do a straightforward interpretation of the theme and focus on the prose and narrative and characters, as in what actually matters, and then i'm like "some clever cunt will say its very obvious and they expected some dramatic subversion of the theme", which prompts me to begin thinking of dumb ways to interpret the theme which will be surprising 

nobody roast me for missing the last two, i am describing the usual thought process not a specific-to-one-theme thought process


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> whats very cool and good is when i want to just do a straightforward interpretation of the theme and focus on the prose and narrative and characters, as in what actually matters, and then i'm like "some clever cunt will say its very obvious and they expected some dramatic subversion of the theme", which prompts me to begin thinking of dumb ways to interpret the theme which will be surprising
> 
> nobody roast me for missing the last two, i am describing the usual thought process not a specific-to-one-theme thought process



take me for a ruse cruise

also np son work prolly a bish rite? glad to have u black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2017)

yo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2017)

@Lucaniel @afgpride @WADsworth the Wise @Magilou @Nighty the Mighty


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2017)

@Maerala @αce


----------



## Krory (Aug 18, 2017)

Imma see if I can get mine done before I go to bed. If not... welp...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 18, 2017)

wait, this is due today? the fuck?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 18, 2017)

literally thought it was this coming wednesday, didn't check the op like i should've

will either have mine in by tomorrow (if this gets extended) or i'll just participate in crits (if the deadline stays firm), my bad


----------



## shit (Aug 19, 2017)

Probs should just extend to Wednesday


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 19, 2017)

we can go to wednesday if u want


----------



## shit (Aug 19, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> we can go to wednesday if u want


Do you promise to enter if we do?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 19, 2017)

yes


----------



## shit (Aug 19, 2017)

Make it so, number one


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2017)

when did FFs end on a Friday


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 22, 2017)

@WADsworth the Wise @Nighty the Mighty @Lucaniel @Magilou reminder that this thing is due on the TOMORROW thing since the last thing didn't thing but this is probably the final thing so ensure your thing is thinged by the required thing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2017)

aye


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 22, 2017)

okay


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 23, 2017)

afgpride said:


> @WADsworth the Wise @Nighty the Mighty @Lucaniel @Magilou reminder that this thing is due on the TOMORROW thing since the last thing didn't thing but this is probably the final thing so ensure your thing is thinged by the required thing


love too enter things on time


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2017)

Ah man, I actually have to do this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty we had an agreement


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2017)

>555 words

Fuck my life.


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2017)

probably should've redone mine since it barely fits the theme even if you're using a lot of imagination, but friends called to get drunk so


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 24, 2017)

@WADsworth the Wise @Nighty the Mighty 

[heavy throaty breathing]


----------



## Krory (Aug 24, 2017)

No. It's too late. It's Thursday. It's done.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 24, 2017)

yea I won't get one in dis week


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Krory (Aug 24, 2017)

Where's the rating thread?


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Where's the rating thread?


make one, your turn


----------



## Krory (Aug 24, 2017)

It's done.

Reactions: Useful 3


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2017)

So how long we got for this whole rating thing?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 26, 2017)

Magilou said:


> So how long we got for this whole rating thing?



usually until sunday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2017)

@shit Glad you said that about the Russian because I really thought it would piss people off, lol. But basically anything that is said, the gist of it, is in the narration. The concept was supposed to be a sort of John Wick-type thing, retaliation and revenge. As chincy as it sounds, being "driven" to revenge.

I'm going to get my stuff done tonight before I go to bed (hopefully, since I should really go to bed in a few minutes lol)


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _3_ 



Viva la revolucion

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty @shit @afgpride @WADsworth the Wise @Pharah 

the decisive moment has come u bitches, post ur entries


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 8, 2017)

Oh right been busy preparing to die

Maybe if I _hurri _I _cane _get something posted in the next 12 hours

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Oh right been busy preparing to die
> 
> Maybe if I _hurri _I _cane _get something posted in the next 12 hours



What he said.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 9, 2017)

@shit @afgpride 

seems fair to give these dudes a natural disaster pass, should we extend the deadline 

@Nighty the Mighty 

where are you dipshit


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 9, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> where are you dipshit



workin on it, I'll have it done before the day finishes


----------



## shit (Sep 9, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> @shit @afgpride
> 
> seems fair to give these dudes a natural disaster pass, should we extend the deadline
> 
> ...


I doubt wad will be able to do it, he'll probably lose power for a couple days


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 9, 2017)

shit said:


> I doubt wad will be able to do it, he'll probably lose power for a couple days


yeaaahhh prolly should just shut it down when that dingdong @Nighty the Mighty posts it i guess

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Oh right been busy preparing to die
> 
> Maybe if I _hurri _I _cane _get something posted in the next 12 hours





Pharah said:


> What he said.





Nighty the Mighty said:


> workin on it, I'll have it done before the day finishes





shit said:


> I doubt wad will be able to do it, he'll probably lose power for a couple days



the duration is shorter this time to keep to the two week period



> Starting on 13/09 Wednesday, finishing 21/09, Thursday. crits start 22/09, Friday and finish, 24/09, Sunday

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 19, 2017)

@Lucaniel @WADsworth the Wise @Pharah @shit @Nighty the Mighty 

Friendly reminder your entries are due in two days

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 20, 2017)

alright i procrastinated and ran out of time, will see you all in the next theme

i'll be away on a wedding trip from thursday to monday


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 21, 2017)

@WADsworth the Wise @Pharah @shit @Nighty the Mighty 

get that shit in


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 22, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty u fuckin turd..........


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> @Nighty the Mighty u fuckin turd..........



OuO


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 22, 2017)

@WADsworth the Wise @Pharah WHERE YOU AT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh I need to get back into this...

Well I'm at work now, and I won't be able to get an entry in til tonight like 8-9 hours from now.

If you wanna wait I'll get one in for sure, if not I'll start participating again next week.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Oh I need to get back into this...
> 
> Well I'm at work now, and I won't be able to get an entry in til tonight like 8-9 hours from now.
> 
> If you wanna wait I'll get one in for sure, if not I'll start participating again next week.


you have to get your crits in by sunday


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> you have to get your crits in by sunday



ok ill do crits np


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> ok ill do crits np


what i mean is if you're entering late just make sure you get the crits in on time so the show doesn't overrun


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty

way to make non FF posts in the FF thread u dingdong


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 27, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> @Nighty the Mighty
> 
> way to make non FF posts in the FF thread u dingdong



I only made one post to tag ppl for it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I only made one post to tag ppl for it


make the posts here

delete box

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2017)

wait? box entered???

*cracks knuckles*


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 1, 2017)

*cracks dick*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2017)

*cracks dick knuckles*


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 2, 2017)

this is why you always tag people in the thread


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> this is why you always tag people in the thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 2, 2017)

smoking is bad for you nighty

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 5, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> finishing 5/10, Thursday


wait, what
why isnt it friday
fuck

based on aussie timezone even you've missed your own deadline


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 5, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> wait, what
> why isnt it friday
> fuck
> 
> based on aussie timezone even you've missed your own deadline



I don't remember why I made it this way tbh

we can do Friday tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

Excellent
Mine comes tomorrow

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shit (Oct 5, 2017)

Classic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 6, 2017)

@Lucaniel @Nighty the Mighty where u at


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 6, 2017)

afgpride said:


> @Lucaniel @Nighty the Mighty where u at


lol i was literally in bed and i remembered this and i was like "ugh....fucking contest.........." and here you are


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 7, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> me irl


except your dipshit ass didn't post an entry ?????????????????????


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 7, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> except your dipshit ass didn't post an entry ?????????????????????



except for that part I mean


----------



## shit (Oct 8, 2017)

luc's 3s make me appreciate 4s much more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 19, 2017)

reminder that the theme is "power" and that the deadline is friday 

@W @shit @Lucaniel @Nighty the Mighty


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 19, 2017)

W said:


> Excellent
> Mine comes tomorrow


can't tag you so quoting you instead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2017)

lit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 20, 2017)

its


----------



## shit (Oct 20, 2017)

today's the day


----------



## shit (Oct 20, 2017)

first again!

how will @Lucaniel ever recover his punctuality crown?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 20, 2017)

shit said:


> first again!
> 
> how will @Lucaniel ever recover his punctuality crown?


"again"

boskov was first last time


----------



## shit (Oct 20, 2017)

Details


----------



## shit (Oct 20, 2017)

@afgpride 
@Nighty the Mighty


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2017)

@Wado 
And whatever the FUCK krory and boskov's usernames are


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 21, 2017)

yeah i got cucked this time with obligations, not even sorry bc there was nothing i could do

it's up to shit and luc whether they want to add a day (with sunday still being the deadline for crits) or if they want to lock it up for crits with 2 entries and run the cycle as normal

(i'll have an entry in saturday if extended, and if not i'll still do crits)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 21, 2017)

workin on mine I guess


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2017)

is this where the cool kids hang out?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 21, 2017)

afgpride said:


> it's up to shit and luc whether they want to add a day (with sunday still being the deadline for crits) or if they want to lock it up for crits with 2 entries and run the cycle as normal


@shit 

based on prior experience people barely manage to get their crits in when they have 3 days and they get them in late if they have two (sat and sun) so _one _day is a no-go 

i think we should run the cycle as normal 

what do you think


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2017)

afgpride said:


> yeah i got cucked this time with obligations, not even sorry bc there was nothing i could do
> 
> it's up to shit and luc whether they want to add a day (with sunday still being the deadline for crits) or if they want to lock it up for crits with 2 entries and run the cycle as normal
> 
> (i'll have an entry in saturday if extended, and if not i'll still do crits)





Lucaniel said:


> @shit
> 
> based on prior experience people barely manage to get their crits in when they have 3 days and they get them in late if they have two (sat and sun) so _one _day is a no-go
> 
> ...


doesn't matter to me, I think it's more that everyone waits to the last minute as opposed to not enough time, so cutting out a day won't change anything

but at the same time, I have absolutely no problem actually following the deadlines for once, so I'll leave it completely up to you lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 21, 2017)

shit said:


> doesn't matter to me, I think it's more that everyone waits to the last minute as opposed to not enough time, so cutting out a day won't change anything
> 
> but at the same time, I have absolutely no problem actually following the deadlines for once, so I'll leave it completely up to you lol


then, @Nighty the Mighty @afgpride and wad are on the hook for crits but cant enter ff. we gon keep this shit tight


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 21, 2017)

ill crit

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 21, 2017)

its crit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2017)

Excuse my lateness but I’m coming home late today and will lazily and sleepily type my entry away before I go to bed around sunrise. (I’m staying up all night to watch the League of Legends World Championship’s Finals). 

I’ve had my idea set for weeks already. Just been too procrastinating to mechanize it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2017)

It just occurred to me my avatar is very similar to Luc’s. 

@niggerdick u watching the finals?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2017)

THE FUCK

@Nighty the Mighty *


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2017)

W said:


> It just occurred to me my avatar is very similar to Luc’s.
> 
> @niggerdick u watching the finals?





wtf

also ya

KOREAN AUTUMN SPLIT


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 4, 2017)

You're all a bunch of gays except for shit and wad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 4, 2017)

afgpride said:


> You're all a bunch of gays except for shit and wad.


me too thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shit (Nov 4, 2017)

today's the only day I have to crit since I'm hopping a plane tomorrow, so I'm gonna go ahead and make the rating thread


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 4, 2017)

afgpride said:


> You're all a bunch of gays except for shit and wad.


yo, lol, wad is a gay too, friend never entered


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 4, 2017)

rip wad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 6, 2017)

ive become Nighty tier

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 6, 2017)

W said:


> ive become Nighty tier


bitch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 7, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 7, 2017)

Sorry about this week, I had exams on monday and wednesday so I was studying for them


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 8, 2017)

It's alright, we all mess up.  I sympathize.  Rather than namecalling, I'm going to offer a friendly piece of advice that works wonders in making sure you get an entry in.  The trick is, and I know this is subtle, you have to not be gay.  If you're not gay you will get an entry in.  Focus on not being gay and you will be shocked over how much more punctual you'll be.

Another neat little hack you can do is you can try not being gay.  You refrain from gay and therefore get the gears rolling on having an entry submitted reasonably on time.

Finally, this is a bit harder than the others but can really take your productivity to the next level.  You perform the inverse of being gay.  It's a little more complicated and takes some extra effort, but if you reach this level and convert not being gay into a strong habit you're probably set for life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 8, 2017)

sagacious


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 9, 2017)

afgpride said:


> It's alright, we all mess up.  I sympathize.  Rather than namecalling, I'm going to offer a friendly piece of advice that works wonders in making sure you get an entry in.  The trick is, and I know this is subtle, you have to not be gay.  If you're not gay you will get an entry in.  Focus on not being gay and you will be shocked over how much more punctual you'll be.
> 
> Another neat little hack you can do is you can try not being gay.  You refrain from gay and therefore get the gears rolling on having an entry submitted reasonably on time.
> 
> Finally, this is a bit harder than the others but can really take your productivity to the next level.  You perform the inverse of being gay.  It's a little more complicated and takes some extra effort, but if you reach this level and convert not being gay into a strong habit you're probably set for life.


i wish id recorded me laughing at this cuz it's those full-bellied laughs that people usually only do on the stage

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 13, 2017)

@Lucaniel @shit
friendly reminder to you noble gentlemen that this thing is due in 4 days 

@Nighty the Mighty @manlio
antagonistic reminder to you abominable flakes that this thing is due in 4 days

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

I’m gonna go ahead and promise that I won’t make it because every time I do I don’t so it seems jinxing myself is the only way forward.

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 17, 2017)

W said:


> I’m gonna go ahead and promise that I won’t make it because every time I do I don’t so it seems jinxing myself is the only way forward.





Nighty the Mighty said:


>





afgpride said:


> @Lucaniel @shit
> friendly reminder to you noble gentlemen that this thing is due in 4 days
> 
> @Nighty the Mighty @manlio
> antagonistic reminder to you abominable flakes that this thing is due in 4 days





shit said:


> today's the only day I have to crit since I'm hopping a plane tomorrow, so I'm gonna go ahead and make the rating thread


get it done you big titty bitches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 17, 2017)

on it coach


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2017)

Not gonna be able to make an entry in time this time, will def do reviews


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 18, 2017)

my face when checking who participated


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 18, 2017)

afgpride said:


> my face when checking who participated


fuckin incredible

how can dartg still be using the exams excuse like 4 months after she first started using it


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 19, 2017)

actually my excuse this week is I had a tooth removed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> actually my excuse this week is I had a tooth removed


do you type with your teeth?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 19, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> actually my excuse this week is I had a tooth removed


that doesnt work

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty 

you better get an entry in, friend. get an entry in. do it, friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## shit (Dec 1, 2017)

just got home, lets see if I can make some magic happen before bedtime


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 1, 2017)

i'm out this week


----------



## shit (Dec 1, 2017)

did it, threw it together in 45 minutes so it's probably shit

if we want to extend the deadline, I'm not opposed


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 2, 2017)

im sorry friends i have been delayed by life

i should get an entry in by tonight hopefully


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 2, 2017)

well this did not happen...im sorry buddies...i will Do Better

@shit imma get you your review tomorrow but you may as well start picking a theme since you win


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2017)

Mebbe we should do an announcement to generate participation so it won't be just us three on the hook to compete with each other every fortnight


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 3, 2017)

shit said:


> Mebbe we should do an announcement to generate participation so it won't be just us three on the hook to compete with each other every fortnight


@Zatch


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 3, 2017)

if only lulu rates your stuff, @shit, i'll try my best to rate too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2017)

Trinity said:


> if only lulu rates your stuff, @shit, i'll try my best to rate too


trin let me hold you close to me under the light of the moon


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 13, 2017)

ill give this a whirl but again no p r o m i s e s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2017)

Trinity said:


> ill give this a whirl but again no p r o m i s e s


even if it's not something you're exceptionally proud of, post it anyway pls


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 14, 2017)

shit said:


> even if it's not something you're exceptionally proud of, post it anyway pls


gimme the deadline again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2017)

Trinity said:


> gimme the deadline again


today lol

or we can delay in the spirit of christmas

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 15, 2017)

shit said:


> today lol
> 
> or we can delay in the spirit of christmas


i would say delay but i'll try to pop something out today



was not expecting this answer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 15, 2017)

I say we all take a break and allow the shame and guilt to ferment for about a cycle before committing to regular participation again but that's just me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 15, 2017)

if i had a different deadline i could pull it off
its one of the few things i write about that i dont get writers block from (death)

i expect afg to be bothersome and nag me with his tags every day or so to make sure i dont forget, tho


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2017)

considering luc is likely having his time consumed, probably by disgust for us, I don't think he'll veto delaying this for a week or two


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2017)

shit said:


> considering luc is likely having his time consumed, probably by disgust for us, I don't think he'll veto delaying this for a week or two


yeah its the christmas thing innit 

how about a week

@afgpride @Nighty the Mighty


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2017)

oh look the first one i enter in months is 'death'

how am i edgy


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2017)

W said:


> oh look the first one i enter in months is 'death'
> 
> how am i edgy


is ur avatar ray donovan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> is ur avatar ray donovan




yes


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2017)

W said:


> yes


to be clear when i asked this it was a line-drawing so it was very clever and brilliant of me to figure it out 

as opposed to now where its clearly ray donovan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> to be clear when i asked this it was a line-drawing so it was very clever and brilliant of me to figure it out
> 
> as opposed to now where its clearly ray donovan



the thing is it was previously clearly ray donovan which i had before as an actual avatar before i donned the meme drawing version of it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2017)

also do u watch it/what do you think of it


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2017)

W said:


> also do u watch it/what do you think of it


i dont watch, i might start, but i dont remember the first episode really grabbing me, it seemed like the sort of serviceable Prestige Drama with a brooding protagonist who does crimes that there are a lot of


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 15, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah its the christmas thing innit
> 
> how about a week
> 
> @afgpride @Nighty the Mighty


Personally, I don't mind, but a week from now will be a couple days from Christmas, even less ripe ground to get entries in.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 15, 2017)

Oh wait WAD with the entry out of nowhere, what a fucking stud.  Now that he's popped the cherry yeah I think a week's extension is best.  I'll get one in by next Friday


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 16, 2017)

weeks extension seems fine

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> i dont watch, i might start, but i dont remember the first episode really grabbing me, it seemed like the sort of serviceable Prestige Drama with a brooding protagonist who does crimes that there are a lot of



its not something i would highly recommend to anyone, its about a 6, MAYBE 7

but its very easy to watch after a while and our eponymous friend is quite the character


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 16, 2017)

Trinity said:


> i expect afg to be bothersome and nag me with his tags every day or so to make sure i dont forget, tho


@afgpride



i was serious

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm happy to oblige

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shit (Dec 22, 2017)

Atlantic Storm said:


> sagacious





Nighty the Mighty said:


> weeks extension seems fine





Trinity said:


> @afgpride
> 
> 
> 
> i was serious





afgpride said:


> I'm happy to oblige


ok ladies and gentlemen, rev your entires

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 22, 2017)

4 Entries and in the thick of the Christmas chaos.  Well done lads.  @Trinity I forgive you, just make sure you join the next one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2017)

@Trinity i dont forgive u and im gonna pound that pussy in punishment


----------



## shit (Dec 27, 2017)

@afgpride should we give them until friday, or blast them unexpectedly with a deadline of end of day today and collect the delicious points all to ourselves


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 27, 2017)

shit said:


> @afgpride should we give them until friday, or blast them unexpectedly with a deadline of end of day today and collect the delicious points all to ourselves


Since it was a holiday weekend and everyone is more or less used to doing crits around the weekend when they aren't working/studying, I'd rather give them until Friday.  WAD in particular works tireless hours during the week so it wouldn't be fair to force him to do this after a 10 hour shift or whatever.  Luc has (I presume) school/work related stuff during the week as well.  Let's keep the deadlines Friday through Sunday if possible.


----------



## shit (Dec 27, 2017)

ok 
I liked it better when we had a wednesday deadline incidentally, wish we could get back to that at some point, fridays are unpredictable but I guess it's my fault for always putting off my writing until the day of the deadline


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)

o ya ill crit tomorrow

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2017)

W said:


> o ya ill crit tomorrow


its tomorrow, u big titty bitch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2017)

Kk I’ll get it in the next 2 hours


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2017)

W said:


> Kk I’ll get it in the next 2 hours


been more than 2 hours u big titty bitch


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2017)

W said:


> Kk I’ll get it in the next 2 hours


MTOEHRFUCKER


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 30, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Since it was a holiday weekend and everyone is more or less used to doing crits around the weekend when they aren't working/studying, I'd rather give them until Friday.  WAD in particular works tireless hours during the week so it wouldn't be fair to force him to do this after a 10 hour shift or whatever.  Luc has (I presume) school/work related stuff during the week as well.  Let's keep the deadlines Friday through Sunday if possible.


so is wad dqed


----------



## shit (Dec 30, 2017)

Yes, praise afg this week's weiner


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 30, 2017)

shit said:


> Yes, praise afg this week's weiner


@afgpride pick a theme


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 30, 2017)

W said:


> Kk I’ll get it in the next 2 hours





shit said:


> Yes, praise afg this week's weiner





Lucaniel said:


> @afgpride pick a theme



New theme is Dinner.  Meal scenes have historically been a meaningful part of fiction, but this can of course be interpreted in any way you like.  Looking forward to everyone not flaking this time. 

@Nighty the Mighty @Trinity @Atlantic Storm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2017)

yeah i died yesterday soz 

grats to the actual winners and participants and shit 

but part of my new years meme resolution is to not say shit that i for sure wont do but i wanna say im gonna be able to make at least 75% entries in the new year as well as crit all in a timely manner

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 30, 2017)

Prize Nook said:
			
		

> Last edited: Oct 9, 2017


@Nighty the Mighty


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm not a mod anymore

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I'm not a mod anymore


arent you like a shadow admin or some shit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2017)

mashing my fist into my palm and growling like a gorilla bout to drop some dick off

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 31, 2017)

the first 3 flash fiction titles since the reboot were spaced and luc's preferred iteration due to ocd doesn't even capitalize the second f but i changed it anyway since i'm a considerate person


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2017)

afgpride said:


> the first 3 flash fiction titles since the reboot were spaced and luc's preferred iteration due to ocd doesn't even capitalize the second f but i changed it anyway since i'm a considerate person


thank you. as a gift here is the video i was referencing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 1, 2018)

nice avatar wad 

grainy black and white is king


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2018)

afgpride said:


> nice avatar wad
> 
> grainy black and white is king



I would prefer you use a more politically correct term, like 'monarch'.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 1, 2018)

grainy black and white has royal prestige that is projected through a genderfluid figurehead which may or may not succumb to patriarchal or anthropocentric standards

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2018)

afgpride said:


> grainy black and white has royal prestige that is projected through a genderfluid figurehead which may or may not succumb to patriarchal or anthropocentric standards



Have a like.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadline day, sluts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 12, 2018)

entry coming in shortly


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 13, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> its tomorrow, u big titty bitch


gay



W said:


> Kk I’ll get it in the next 2 hours


pending gay



Nghty the Mghty said:


> I'm not a mod anymore


gay

@Trinity gay

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 13, 2018)

@shit our similar-esque setting was accidental, didn't skim anyone's entry until after i posted mine


----------



## NO (Jan 13, 2018)

Interesting contest. I'll drop an entry for #26.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 13, 2018)

sorry lads i had a sleep debt from getting like under 6 hours every day of the week coming into friday and when i got home i collapsed, got up when i remembered the FF, stared at the theme for 3 minutes, said fuck it, and collapsed again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 13, 2018)

@Lucaniel @Trinity @Nghty the Mghty @W @shit 

Is there any particular day of the week that is comfy for you to get an entry in?  Not something that guarantees you'll participate (laziness, other shit going on, etc) but a day that prevents you from being dead and against the clock due to work or school?  We should consider changing the Friday deadline starting next contest to something that works for most of us.  I can personally do any day of the week, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 13, 2018)

I know we technically have 12 days to work on it, but let's be real, most of us leave it to the last minute.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 13, 2018)

i literally just forgot and on top of that, dinner wasn't interesting enough  to write about so i cock writer's blocked multiple times 

also, do freestyle

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 13, 2018)

i don't know how or why i added cock in that sentence and i do not want to know

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 13, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @Lucaniel @Trinity @Nghty the Mghty @W @shit
> 
> Is there any particular day of the week that is comfy for you to get an entry in?  Not something that guarantees you'll participate (laziness, other shit going on, etc) but a day that prevents you from being dead and against the clock due to work or school?  We should consider changing the Friday deadline starting next contest to something that works for most of us.  I can personally do any day of the week, doesn't matter to me.


iunno, saturday? what do all of you think. problem is people may not do crits

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 13, 2018)

I can do any day most weeks, that's not the issue on my end tbh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2018)

I liked it better when we did them on Wednesdays

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 14, 2018)

Crits coming soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2018)

you won

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @shit


pick the next one


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 15, 2018)

@shit I still want you to choose the next theme if you have any preference


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @shit I still want you to choose the next theme if you have any preference


Well ok, how about "cold"
Seems apt to me this time of year down here in SC so I can imagine you in Canada and England are deep into it yourselves

Maybe not Florida and Australia but when's the last time those two put forth the full effort

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 15, 2018)

i'm with it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 16, 2018)

> *Flashfiction #26: Cold*
> 
> _*
> Theme #26: Dinner*_



wait so he changed the number from 25 to 26 but left "dinner"

@shit


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2018)

Got me


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 16, 2018)

@jayjay³² @Mider T next topic is "cold", looking forward to seeing your entries if you manage the time for it


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 22, 2018)

Points are updated.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 22, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Points are updated.


did u get modded for lit section cuz of nightys laziness


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> did u get modded for lit section cuz of nightys laziness


Lit and Sports Bar because there was a vacancy.  Also, what is your master plan with all these points


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> did u get modded for lit section cuz of nightys laziness

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 23, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Also, what is your master plan with all these points


gonna buy trin

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 24, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> gonna buy trin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 24, 2018)

@shit @Mider T @Ava @Lucaniel @Trinity @Nighty the Mighty @jayjay³² @Atlantic Storm 

Friendly reminder that the current theme is "cold" and it ends in two days

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 24, 2018)

@Zatch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 24, 2018)

i haven't written in a while, i'll try

@Zatch

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 24, 2018)

Zatch asked me if poetry is okay, since he's a poetry guy.  I said yes.  So long as it's a fictional narrative it doesn't necessarily have to be prose.  Anyone disagree with this judgement?  Depending on activity and interest we can consider adding a dedicated poetry contest in the future.  I know nighty may feel less resistance on that.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 24, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Zatch asked me if poetry is okay, since he's a poetry guy.  I said yes.  So long as it's a fictional narrative it doesn't necessarily have to be prose.  Anyone disagree with this judgement?  Depending on activity and interest we can consider adding a dedicated poetry contest in the future.  I know nighty may feel less resistance on that.


Seems fine.

We don't nearly have enough entrants so we can't afford to be ultra picky, in all honesty. Prose with fictional narrative is a good balance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 24, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Zatch asked me if poetry is okay, since he's a poetry guy.  I said yes.  So long as it's a fictional narrative it doesn't necessarily have to be prose.  Anyone disagree with this judgement?  Depending on activity and interest we can consider adding a dedicated poetry contest in the future.  I know nighty may feel less resistance on that.


I'm writing some anime style story, so I can't judge other people on what they post after the weird shit I'm about to post.

I'm fine with Zatch's poetry.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 25, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Zatch asked me if poetry is okay, since he's a poetry guy.  I said yes.  So long as it's a fictional narrative it doesn't necessarily have to be prose.  Anyone disagree with this judgement?  Depending on activity and interest we can consider adding a dedicated poetry contest in the future.  I know nighty may feel less resistance on that.


poetry will be judged more harshly than prose

if that's what he wants to do then sure i guess


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> poetry will be judged more harshly than prose
> 
> if that's what he wants to do then sure i guess


Yeah I warned him in advance that Luc will bring out the lube on the crits so he's aware

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch playing with fire, lol. I can easily do poetry, I was in a poetry club in high school where we talked shit about Edgar Allen Poe all night.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 25, 2018)

Poetry has been submitted or at least people have been okay with potentially submitting it in the past so I'm fine with a poem entry


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

If no one else posts, we will have no critiques - yes?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 25, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Yeah I warned him in advance that Luc will bring out the lube on the crits so he's aware


id like to reconsider my earlier opinion because this dude just posted an entry that might not even be a hundred words, let alone five hundred


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> id like to reconsider my earlier opinion because this dude just posted an entry that might not even be a hundred words, let alone five hundred


It's 119 words.  I'll be judging it on its story telling value, for better or worse.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 25, 2018)

afgpride said:


> It's 119 words.  I'll be judging it on its story telling value, for better or worse.


should we set a mandatory minimum from now on

i wasnt expecting people to take the piss like this, perhaps foolishly

when i heard it was gonna be a poem entry i expected a longform narrative poem


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> If no one else posts, we will have no critiques - yes?


Don't get excited, I plan on posting soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> If no one else posts, we will have no critiques - yes?


no people often crit even if they couldnt post

i usually try to crit regardless if i miss posting an entry


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> should we set a mandatory minimum from now on
> 
> i wasnt expecting people to take the piss like this, perhaps foolishly
> 
> when i heard it was gonna be a poem entry i expected a longform narrative poem


The way I see it, flash fiction is creating a story in under 500 words.  So long as it's an earnest attempt and not an obvious troll, it should count.  However far someone strays from the traditional format with prose is a risk they take in reception, and which you can punish at your discretion through critique.  Participation shouldn't be run through unnecessary filters when we barely get any entries as it is.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

afgpride said:


> The way I see it, flash fiction is creating a story in under 500 words.  So long as it's an earnest attempt and not an obvious troll, it should count.  However far someone strays from the traditional format with prose is a risk they take in reception, and which you can punish at your discretion through critique.  Participation shouldn't be run through unnecessary filters when we barely get any entries as it is.


So if only me and Zatch post then we automatically get points right?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> So if only me and Zatch post then we automatically get points right?


Yeah, but you probably won't be the only ones posting.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> should we set a mandatory minimum from now on
> 
> i wasnt expecting people to take the piss like this, perhaps foolishly
> 
> when i heard it was gonna be a poem entry i expected a longform narrative poem



Wow, "take the piss like this". AFG warned me about you, so I copied a poem from a nobel laureate to see if you were capable of dispensing any positive criticism to a newcomer, like myself. Clearly:

1) You have no taste in poetry, if you cannot at least see the merits in the poem (not about your subjective taste).
2) You are a biased judge.
3) You are a bitter person hellbent on monopolising this section and using your position as a veteran to be a makeshift gatekeeper to preclude others from participating by lashing out at their virginal showing.

I will be withdrawing my submission and my support for this project. Frankly, I'm perturbed you asked me to post here full well knowing you had a member like this, yet as a mod you've not done anything.

Thank you.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Will post my entry soon.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Wow, "take the piss like this". AFG warned me about you, so I copied a poem from a nobel laureate to see if you were capable of dispensing any positive criticism to a newcomer, like myself. Clearly:
> 
> 1) You have no taste in poetry, if you cannot at least see the merits in the poem (not about your subjective taste).
> 2) You are a biased judge.
> ...


I am very sad to hear that you are withdrawing your submission, I hope to see you compete in future events Zatch!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh who am I kidding? That's one less person in my way of getting first place and 6 points, all according to plan!


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> AFG warned me about you





Zatch said:


> Frankly, I'm perturbed you asked me to post here full well knowing you had a member like this, yet as a mod you've not done anything.
> 
> Thank you.





Do you have any actual problem with anything I did or are you just blowing steam here because if it's the latter I understand and I'll keep your spot warm if you eventually decide to participate.  I'll figure out a way to finesse you into joining eventually

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

also inb4 luc

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

afgpride said:


> also inb4 luc


What are the rules of flaming in this section?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

If I'm going to share my work, I want to do so in a safe space, a place without - even though the normative ideal is absurd - too big of egos vying for attention, control, and dominance. I'm not wholly mad at you, afg. It's more I find it odd you have a member who is considerably hostile that you had to warn me outside of this section on what to expect. I know I'm not offering a substantive improvement, but those are my feelings on the matter. 



afgpride said:


> also inb4 luc



If anything, this shows how ridiculous he is. Don't act like you're the supreme arbiter when you're unread in a specific genre.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Alright here's a simple solution.

Zatch and Luc shake hands, and hug it out.

There problem solved.

:shiro


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> Alright here's a simple solution.
> 
> Zatch and Luc shake hands, and hug it out.
> 
> ...



No, I'm right here. He had things to say about the word count and narrative and didn't have the courtesy to tag me. If he wanted to make this into a constructive criticism forum, he could have used the @ me and say, "Hey - I'm thinking x, y, z, about your poem might not fit in what we do here." But instead? He was evidently licking his chops at the prospect of thrusting his weight and flaming me with his critique. I'm not going to participate in a place to be used as hazing material. It's horrible for me, and it's horrid culture to promote.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> No, I'm right here. He had things to say about the word count and didn't have the courtesy to tag me. If he wanted to make this into a constructive criticism forum, he could have used the @ me and say, "Hey - I'm thinking x, y, z, about your poem might not fit in what we do here." But instead? He was evidently licking his chops at the prospect of thrusting his weight and flaming me with his critique. I'm not going to participate in a place to be used as hazing material. It's horrible for me, and it's horrid culture to promote.


Alright man, if you want to withdraw from this competition then I understand.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> If I'm going to share my work, I want to do so in a safe space, a place without - even though the normative ideal is absurd - too big of egos vying for attention, control, and dominance. I'm not wholly mad at you, afg. It's more I find it odd you have a member who is considerably hostile that you had to warn me outside of this section on what to expect. I know I'm not offering a substantive improvement, but those are my feelings on the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> If anything, this shows how ridiculous he is. Don't act like you're the supreme arbiter when you're unread in a specific genre.


Well I only warned you about how poetry would be received in a competition used to prose, which Luc is the primary danger for (he never holds back in critiques, one of the reasons I value his input on my work).  Newcomers that aren't warned that someone will be blunt and harsh toward them on their first entry might have a jarring experience the first time around, which is why it's worth mentioning from the outset.  Aside from that, Luc has every right to have an opinion and express it in an open manner, even if it's offensive.   As a lover of poetry, you're understandably sensitive to a lax platform for sharing your creations, but the hostility of the environment could actually be a fun challenge to operate in.  If you have existing work you cherish, maybe keep them in your collection and not bother submitting them.  If you're starting fresh, you know from the beginning you're working against the grain, so any positive reception you receive is a structural bonus to an otherwise expected state of being either underwhelmed, "not getting it", or just not appreciating the imagery you convey on a frugal budget of words.  In fact, negative criticism is part of the game of exposing your work to public view, and becoming numb to it at least partially will likely mature your creative output and make you a better poet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> But instead? He was evidently licking his chops at the prospect of thrusting his weight and flaming me with his critique. I'm not going to participate in a place to be used as hazing material. It's horrible for me, and it's horrid culture to promote.


Luc is literally the only ruthless person here, and he's primarily ruthless toward work, not people (at least here, lol).  Between me, trin, shit, nighty and wad (when he's unbanned) you have at least 2 legit fans of poetry, and at least 5 friendly and open minded observers.  This isn't some hazing zone, just a little activity in a small corner of the internet that allows you to get multiple reps in of creating a fresh narrative and having outside eyeballs and opinions on it.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

@Mider T I enjoyed your debut, you have anything for this theme?  Deadline's tomorrow


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

What's the minimum word count, I'm at 250 words and don't got anything else to add 

:shiro


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> What's the minimum word count, I'm at 250 words and don't got anything else to add
> 
> :shiro


There is no minimum, only a maximum of 500.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @Mider T I enjoyed your debut, you have anything for this theme?  Deadline's tomorrow


Gonna have to pass on this one.  Probably will have time for the next.

And it was a return!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Wow, "take the piss like this". AFG warned me about you, so I copied a poem from a nobel laureate to see if you were capable of dispensing any positive criticism to a newcomer, like myself. Clearly:
> 
> 1) You have no taste in poetry, if you cannot at least see the merits in the poem (not about your subjective taste).
> 2) You are a biased judge.
> ...


cool, which poem from which nobel laureate is this

also anyone whining this hard cuz i said a 119 word piece in a 500 word limit contest is taking the piss has brain problems, sorry if this offends


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> cool, which poem from which nobel laureate is this
> 
> also anyone whining this hard cuz i said a 119 word piece in a 500 word limit contest is taking the piss has brain problems, sorry if this offends



A poem I translated from Tomas Tranströmer from the Swedish. 

Thank you for your luscious ad hominem. I'm glad I decided to abandon this section and your petty drama.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> A poem I translated from Tomas Tranströmer from the Swedish.
> 
> Thank you for your luscious ad hominem. I'm glad I decided to abandon this section and your petty drama.


that's not an ad hominem lol

peace


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> that's not an ad hominem lol
> 
> peace



Then you perhaps should educate yourself on logical fallacies.

Peace.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Then you perhaps should educate yourself on logical fallacies.


this is an ad hominem: "you are wrong _because _you have brain problems"

this is just an insulting observation: "you have brain problems" 

it has to be an argument to be an ad hominem


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> this is an ad hominem: "you are wrong _because _you have brain problems"
> 
> this is just an insulting observation: "you have brain problems"
> 
> it has to be an argument to be an ad hominem



Uh, you ignored my three contentions and instead went immediately to

1) this person is lying (implied by "what's the poem" "who's the author")
2) "whining this hard cuz i said a 119 word piece in a 500 word limit contest is taking the piss has brain problems" has nothing to do with my argument I presented. It's an attack on my character rather than on the reasoning I laid out.

You've tried to cast doubt on my cognitive abilities instead of dealing with the facts I presented. You've employed an ad hominem. I don't see what's so difficult in accepting your errors, but once again - I think this has proven how wasteful time would be spent around you.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

And wow - using concision to write something? Next you're going to say minimalists should have no place in any pantheon. Sorry, Beckett.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Uh, you ignored my three contentions and instead went immediately to
> 
> 1) this person is lying (implied by "what's the poem" "who's the author")
> 2) "whining this hard cuz i said a 119 word piece in a 500 word limit contest is taking the piss has brain problems" has nothing to do with my argument I presented. It's an attack on my character rather than on the reasoning I laid out.
> ...


yeah i ignored them cuz i don't care about most of what you're saying, i was just legit curious about the source & also got the impression you have brain problems. it's not an ad hominem because it's not an argument at all my dude, sorry

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah i ignored them cuz i don't care about most of what you're saying, i was just legit curious about the source & also got the impression you have brain problems. it's not an ad hominem because it's not an argument at all my dude, sorry



Yes, because the argument I was making was divorced from word count context. You insulted me from a tangential place, hence the ad hominem.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 26, 2018)

You guys gonna settle this in fisticuffs or what?  

Zatch, this argument isn't worth it, you know how it's gonna continue.  I'm looking forward to your poetry submission in the future, even if you claim it's not coming 

Luc, idk why you're spending time arguing in this thread instead of submitting an entry.  You flopped last time


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 26, 2018)

Tfw Luc stays up arguing and then misses yet another entry

Tfw Trin bails

Tfw Nighty bails

Tfw Wad bails just because he's banned as if that stops anyone from anything


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 26, 2018)

Tfw shitsu hasn't even shown signs he's still alive over the past week


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Tfw Luc stays up arguing and then misses yet another entry


it's 8:05am here lol im on a train to work


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2018)

anyway i promise you ill get one in for this one


----------



## NO (Jan 26, 2018)

If Lucas isn't submitting an entry, then I'm not either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Just declare me the winner Milad and give me my 6 points already.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 26, 2018)

17 words into mine, hold your horses ava

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 26, 2018)

28

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shit (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm alive I think

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> 28


funny bit 

but you better enter

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2018)

when you procrastinate on the last FF entry til the last day expecting to drop ur next short like a boss but then you get banhammered over some dumb cuck shit and miss the entry, come back after 2 weeks, and realize you have a few hours still to get ur FF entry in for the next one, and though you are uninspired as hell and know that this piece is weak as hell, you refuse to miss out on this contest too

IN IT

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

W said:


> when you procrastinate on the last FF entry til the last day expecting to drop ur next short like a boss but then you get banhammered over some dumb cuck shit and miss the entry, come back after 2 weeks, and realize you have a few hours still to get ur FF entry in for the next one, and though you are uninspired as hell and know that this piece is weak as hell, you refuse to miss out on this contest too
> 
> IN IT




now I know I wont win

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

milad end the contest now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> now I know I wont win



i haven’t even looked at yours but mine was rushed generic garbage

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2018)

my man straight up freaked cuz i said his entry was kinda short and it was taking the piss, made up an elaborate lie about how he did a social experiment by translating a poem from a swedish nobel prize winner to prove im "biased" against him because his poem is _*objectively so good*_ yet i objected to it, then pretended to take offense at my "ad hominem" of asking which poem by which poet it was cuz it apparently implied he was lying, and the whole time, *he really was actually lying
*
i did not expect to see such a display of extreme insecurity and absurd, deranged behaviour at this late stage of my NF career, i thought all the glories of yesteryear were past and i would never see a god-tier smoothbrained weirdo again. i was wrong. praise be to the great redeemer. inshallah, subhan allah, alhamdulillah. this fellow has revealed himself to be below all thinking humans and i must not entertain him any further, o prophet

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 26, 2018)

Leaky Rectum said:


>


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2018)

@Nighty the Mighty wheres ur fuckin entry

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2018)

I sensed drama brewing so I came.  Don't let it burn!


----------



## shit (Jan 26, 2018)

gonna flake out on this one, racking my brain for an idea but can't come up with one, this week's probably fried my brain too hard
I pledge to crit


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 26, 2018)

my entry is finished, thankfully saved, but my laptop crashed so i'm just waiting for it to boot back up so i can submit


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

6 entries 

@Ava stay finessed, and now that you've lost your story-writing virginity, I expect you to continue entering and becoming a better writer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 27, 2018)

wait so it wasn't a nobel poem


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Don't ban me for flaming milad

Me and nighty legit fight every single day

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> wait so it wasn't a nobel poem


apparently

my man just decided to lie and say it was because he was that pompous and insecure about anyone questioning his entry. clearly didn't think ahead, because if you're gonna say the entry's stolen, it's gonna get deleted, and then you'll have to fess up if you still want to enter


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

luc are u banned from the chatterbox


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> luc are u banned from the chatterbox


dont think so, why


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> my man straight up freaked cuz i said his entry was kinda short and it was taking the piss, made up an elaborate lie about how he did a social experiment by translating a poem from a swedish nobel prize winner to prove im "biased" against him because his poem is _*objectively so good*_ yet i objected to it, then pretended to take offense at my "ad hominem" of asking which poem by which poet it was cuz it apparently implied he was lying, and the whole time, *he really was actually lying
> *
> i did not expect to see such a display of extreme insecurity and absurd, deranged behaviour at this late stage of my NF career, i thought all the glories of yesteryear were past and i would never see a god-tier smoothbrained weirdo again. i was wrong. praise be to the great redeemer. inshallah, subhan allah, alhamdulillah. this fellow has revealed himself to be below all thinking humans and i must not entertain him any further, o prophet



 You took that much time to go through all my posts, highlight them in red, stalk the entry thread to see my restored post with afg's note? Oh, poor wittle Wuc poo. Did Zatch hurt your feelings? I thought my argument was so bad that you couldn't even respond or make sense of it, and now you're breaking it down into chunks to try and refute it? My, oh my, Luc. Guess what? I could have never revealed that I made the story up, and people would have thought you were a biased troglodyte with no taste. You should be down at your knees licking my feet, wittle Wuc.

Besides, my argument stands.

1. You conflate concision with "taking the piss." The point of poetry is that 30 words can be more impactful than 100 pages.
2. We had almost two days before the deadline when I submitted, and you were talking about me in this thread (which I hadn't read) saying you were disappointed to see the word count and that it wasn't an epic narrative poem. Guess what? You could have had the courtesy to tag me, so I could see what the reservations were.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


>


Don't get excited

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Don't get excited



I made a promise to the staff that I would never be part of NF drama or get banned ever again. 

Nobody said anything about not being excited about other people's drama though.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Don't get excited


Like telling a fish not to swim

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Like telling a fish not to swim


Why don't you join us and submit an entry next time?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

>shill flash fiction 
>6 entries
>even without nighty, trin, shit or mider 
>current ceiling is 10 entries 
>they thought this contest was dead 
>they were wrong 
>entries continue to fluctuate bc it's inevitable 
>institute social discussion in the discussion thread so peer pressure is able to mount more effectively 
>increase retention rate among active participants 
>continue to shill the contest to people in other sections, yield new participants here and there 
>continue this cultivation and retention scheme 
>baseline for flash fiction has raised 
>section gets more active, organic growth begins 
>i'll take a potato chip and eat it

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

and also im clutch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> and also im clutch


kobe with the game on the line 

and by kobe i mean mj


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

Alright, I'm gonna dish out some ratings to make up for my bail and stop saying I'll even try

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

I'll have everyone's rating done by 6 pm. I just need to go to the mall and buy some cute outfits first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Trinity said:


> Alright, I'm gonna dish out some ratings to make up for my bail and stop saying I'll even try


dish out some nudes imo

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> dish out some nudes imo


this is sexual  lucrassment

Reactions: Like 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Trinity said:


> this is sexual  lucrassment


[HASHTAG]#TimesUp[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#MeToo[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

@Lucaniel

now that you're not one of the _rare_ 175x250 prize winners u gon change ur ava rite

wear that guy from justified 
raylan?


----------



## Ashi (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Why don't you join us and submit an entry next time?


When I have time

And my computer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Ashi said:


> When I have time
> 
> And my computer


Took me less then 10 mins to do mine but sure bro whatever works for you. 

No pressure.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Trinity said:


> @Lucaniel
> 
> now that you're not one of the _rare_ 175x250 prize winners u gon change ur ava rite
> 
> ...


i may just always have this, who knows. ive always kinda liked the aesthetic mismatch resulting from all my mean posts having someone adorable like jess next to them

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> i may just always have this, who knows. ive always kinda liked the aesthetic mismatch resulting from all my mean posts having someone adorable like jess next to them


>no qt anime grill mocking them while laughing

fair
it would be even better if she was fingergunning tho


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

fingergun jess is the goat gif


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Trinity said:


> >no qt anime grill mocking them while laughing
> 
> fair
> it would be even better if she was fingergunning tho


ive never been much for adopting the qt anime grill aesthetic, when it comes to avatars ive been a live-action guy for ages. last time i used an anime avatar was probably satsuki frowning under a rain of blood, which, there you go





afgpride said:


> fingergun jess is the goat gif


tru

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

@Zatch

I had to delete the 8/10 rating that I gave you for two reasons. First reason being that it would ruin the intergrity of this competition, since I only gave you that rating because we were friends and I wanted to cheer you up after what happened.

The second reason being if I gave you an 8/10 and someone had a better entry then you, then I would be forced to give them a 9/10 or a 10/10 even if they don't deserve it.

So yeah that's why I deleted the rating I gave you. I will give you along with everyone else an honest and accurate rating this evening.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Zatch
> 
> I had to delete the 8/10 rating that I gave you for two reasons. First reason being that it would ruin the intergrity of this competition, since I only gave you that rating because we were friends and I wanted to cheer you up after what happened.
> 
> ...


lmao bruh

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> lmao bruh



What's this? Responding to a comment whose sole content is a message to me? B-b-but it hasn't even been twenty-four hours since you posted:



Lucaniel said:


> this fellow has revealed himself to be below all thinking humans and i must not entertain him any further, o prophet



Didn't know I got under your skin that much? Can't leave me alone when you say so? Were you really that threatened when I called you out in front of your friends? 

Always the ones with big egos who reveal themselves to be intellectual midgets and surd snudges.

Sorry Luc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Zatch
> 
> I had to delete the 8/10 rating that I gave you for two reasons. First reason being that it would ruin the intergrity of this competition, since I only gave you that rating because we were friends and I wanted to cheer you up after what happened.



u fool


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Itachі said:


> u fool


?


----------



## NO (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> >shill flash fiction
> >6 entries
> >even without nighty, trin, shit or mider
> >current ceiling is 10 entries
> ...


Did you even try to market this competition?

Let me be honest here, the only reason I entered was because I randomly stumbled upon this thread and subscribed to it one night. Had this accident not happened, I’d have never participated. 

Out of all the people on the forum that you could’ve scouted, you only handpicked Zatch and Ava to participate?

And you want me to believe Nighti, Trinity, shit, mider, Lucaniel, WAD, and you are genuinely concerned with the quality of this competition? If anything, this was the most underground, selective, cliquish competition I’d ever heard of and every single one of you actively avoided bringing in new blood.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Going to have to agree here, @jayjay³².

As I said in our PM, @afgpride  -

Three people refused to participate in this competition because of Luc. If you have a toxic member like that, you need to do some grandstanding to win back the trust from other members if you want this place to thrive. Additionally, you told me in a pm not to respond to Luc because he was done posting about me. What do I see when I check? More posts about me. Since YOU have the full story and refused to allow my real entry to this contest (even though you know full well postmodernism can be almost 99% autobiographical), you should have come in here and at least assuaged some of the hot tempers. But you've stuck with PMs and kept your optics like you're coddling the clique here. 

This is disappointment.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

@Esdese 

cmere

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 27, 2018)

agreed i would have participated if not for the horror that is lucaniel

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

That's actually six people now since others have privately messaged me after I made my first post against Lucaniel. 

I'm having this in PUBLIC because I'm tired of pretending like there's not an elephant in the room and that you want this section to be run behind closed doors. Let's have a debate on the culture of this section.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

Alright, time to crack my knuckles

Will respond after dinner

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Alright, time to crack my knuckles
> 
> Will respond after dinner



I'm probably logging off for the rest of the day because I have a lot of plans for tonight - if you don't see my response.


----------



## NO (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> cmere


By the way, I read your exchange with Zatch. You didn't need to be that abrasive.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

@Esdese 

sam im gonna open that pussy up with a jackhammer

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

it really isn’t that big a deal

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Itachі (Jan 27, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> By the way, I read your exchange with Zatch. You didn't need to be that abrasive.



to be fair lucaniel only really questioned the word count before zatch went off on him


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Itachі said:


> to be fair lucaniel only really questioned the word count before zatch went off on him



Idiotic. Poetry is about concision. If taking the piss is writing a haiku, then I guess we may as well disqualify entire swaths of literary history. If literary minimalism is someone's idea of low-effort, then he doesn't grasp how difficult removing words to polish is. And I was also annoyed that people were discussing me WITHOUT tagging me. I never looked at this thread. Milad knew this was my first submission here. I was the only one who had submitted at that point, so have the courtesy to say you have some reservations about my entry. Don't set me up for failure.

Before I go, let me say this:

Wad made some of the most active threads in 2017. Was he too-good to be punished? No. He was banned for two weeks. No one should be able to act with impunity. You know Luc is an asshole, @afgpride; you pm'd me this. You know he's a person who flames. Talking to me in private is one thing; yes, I can respect that. But you need to make efforts in public that show he can't get away with anything because he's your friend, or he's an ingrained institution to this section.

@Trinity


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

I mean if one critic out of a pool of half dozen is a hardass or a scumbag or whatever

If you let that cancel out 5-6 potentially supportive and encouraging critiques then you’re a thin-skinned coward who probably was never going to make a commitment to entering this contest consistently 

I’m sorry 
But that’s the reality you gotta face


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

When is someone gonna rate my story?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

At this point, I don't even see the point of continuing here with my submission. It's not fun. It's detracted from my experience on the forums for two days now. It's drama that a moderator should have taken care of. If Gina gets banned in the CB for giving someone a dumb rating, then you know you have a problem with management in this section, comparatively.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> I mean if one critic out of a pool of half dozen is a hardass or a scumbag or whatever
> 
> If you let that cancel out 5-6 potentially supportive and encouraging critiques then you’re a thin-skinned coward who probably was never going to make a commitment to entering this contest consistently
> 
> ...



Clearly I'm a coward for going against this entire section. Yep, makes perfect sense.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Idiotic. Poetry is about concision. If taking the piss is writing a haiku, then I guess we may as well disqualify entire swaths of literary history. If literary minimalism is someone's idea of low-effort, then he doesn't grasp how difficult removing words to polish is. And I was also annoyed that people were discussing me WITHOUT tagging me. I never looked at this thread. Milad knew this was my first submission here. I was the only one who had submitted at that point, so have the courtesy to say you have some reservations about my entry. Don't set me up for failure.
> 
> Before I go, let me say this:
> 
> ...



even if u think his point was stupid, it wasn't very hostile. imo you took it to those heights by acting on preconceived notions

plus this is the discussion thread for flashfiction, so it's not like he went to the hou and started talking shit about ur entry


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> At this point, I don't even see the point of continuing here with my submission. It's not fun. It's detracted from my experience on the forums for two days now. It's drama that a moderator should have taken care of. If Gina gets banned in the CB for giving someone a dumb rating, then you know you have a problem with management in this section, comparatively.



dude

dont go crying for punishment because if anything you were the one that started this whole fiasco with the ridiculously overdramatic response to luc which resulted in you being the first one to attack/insult his character, not vice versa

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Clearly I'm a coward for going against this entire section. Yep, makes perfect sense.



going against this entire section for what

i dont know what there is to attack in this section

what is exactly your specific grievance with anything here other than luc

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Itachі said:


> even if u think his point was stupid, it wasn't very hostile. imo you took it to those heights by acting on preconceived notions
> 
> plus this is the discussion thread for flashfiction, so it's not like he went to the hou and started talking shit about ur entry



I think it's hostile. I think it's rude if you say someone took the effort to make a poem and say it was low-effort because of the word count. It's insult, as well to poets in general - for reasons I mentioned. 



W said:


> dude
> 
> dont go crying for punishment because if anything you were the one that started this whole fiasco with the ridiculously overdramatic response to luc which resulted in you being the first one to attack/insult his character, not vice versa



You're acting like this is an isolated incident, but OK.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> going against this entire section for what
> 
> i dont know what there is to attack in this section
> 
> what is exactly your specific grievance with anything here other than luc



I believe JJ and I both stated that this feels like the most cliquish section.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I think it's hostile. I think it's rude if you say someone took the effort to make a poem and say it was low-effort because of the word count. It's insult, as well to poets in general - for reasons I mentioned.



he said that u were 'taking the piss' or something similar but that was really all he said. to me it didn't come off as very hostile whereas ur replies to him did

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I think it's hostile. I think it's rude if you say someone took the effort to make a poem and say it was low-effort because of the word count. It's insult, as well to poets in general - for reasons I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> You're acting like this is an isolated incident, but OK.



luc being a dick is not an isolated incident but believe it or not his harshness at a critic is actually a valuble niche here

perhaps the whole issue with prose->poetry and the 'required' word count is a little pedantic

what i dont understand though is how afg went out of his way to warn you about luc and it seemed to take the opposite effect of what was intended, as your response to him was completely disproportionate


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> luc being a dick is not an isolated incident but believe it or not his harshness at a critic is actually a valuble niche here
> 
> perhaps the whole issue with prose->poetry and the 'required' word count is a little pedantic
> 
> what i dont understand though is how afg went out of his way to warn you about luc and it seemed to take the opposite effect of what was intended, as your response to him was completely disproportionate



No, this is another issue. You and AFG are acting like Luc is some barrier to entry for being a participant in this section. You both have stated in some formulation, "I mean if one critic out of a pool of half dozen is a hardass or a scumbag or whatever

If you let that cancel out 5-6 potentially supportive and encouraging critiques then you’re a thin-skinned coward who probably was never going to make a commitment to entering this contest consistently."

This is not an answer. Brushing a problem under the rug and just warning users is not an answer. I don't know how better to express that.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

And my opinion of Luc is considerably low EXACTLY because he made a stupid conflation of prose and poetry. That doesn't show someone who's well-read to me.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> luc being a dick is not an isolated incident but believe it or not his harshness at a critic is actually a valuble niche here
> 
> perhaps the whole issue with prose->poetry and the 'required' word count is a little pedantic
> 
> what i dont understand though is how afg went out of his way to warn you about luc and it seemed to take the opposite effect of what was intended, as your response to him was completely disproportionate



My response was not disproportionate had AFG posted my real entry.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

i don’t see how someone being harsh or a hardass as a critic is a problem whatsoever, that’s his prerogative


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

You'll likely tell me I'm running my mouth in order to suck the clique off here - when, honestly? You're absolutely obsessed with proving the _wrong_ point. Prove the right point, and this could've been constructive from the beginning. 
There are many that have slapped a 4/10 rating before on a piece they didn't find well written - so why you're focusing only on one piece of the puzzle when your concern is about the contest itself makes me wonder. These past few days, of course, was poorly dealt by _both_ of you leeches.

Had you come here from the start in an honest fashion and said, "how critiques are done here stunts contest growth" you would've created healthier discussion, but you marched in here with the intention to "take down" someone else that 1) genuinely doesn't care 2) thinks you've made a spectacle of yourself 3) wouldn't even care for the message you attempted to send. You don't care for the contest; you care to make a point.   Do you honestly thinking stooping to baits makes this a constructive discussion, something you want _out of the contest_?

I think that, yes, they (the current participants) went in the opposite direction in fostering a harsher environment to avoid intense circlejerking and insincere coddling. Each extreme has its weaknesses. I'd prefer no extreme and finding a middleground: noting what's terrible about the piece and what's good to throw newbies a bone in order to not scare them off entirely, because sometimes plain criticism can be jarring if you're delicate and are used to constant praise - real or imagined. And I think that's the biggest compromise for the newbies we can make because I was concerned, too. Not everyone has steel balls like WAD or Luc or AFG, and those three don't necessarily have paper thin skin that it'd make them quit right off the bat. Each person is different--and sometimes it's forgotten. But it doesn't mean to throw the current progress away (allowing people to roughly critique and better their writing) to go the "easy route."
It's good to keep in mind the more delicate egos and understanding you have a better tolerance for harsh criticism than the average person - so the experience would be different. If you don't tell a person "this isn't a circlejerking contest" from the getgo you're essentially throwing them to the wolves to be eaten. Not everyone is used to this:



shit said:


> You do a nice job capturing the feelings of a new father, highlighted by really punching descriptions, and do nicely elevating mundane idiosyncrasies into emotionally powerful stuff. I hate the ending, and I think it sours the whole story. It's tacked on for a cheap emotional play at the end that clashes heavily with the hard earned emotional notes in the rest of the piece. You could've started in that direction with the father unsure whether he'd be allowed to keep his daughter, but it's jarring to leap forward so dramatically in the very last sentence.





Lucaniel said:


> @afgpride
> 
> i think more _immediate_ phrasing would help this piece. rather than saying "there wasn't any boredom in her voice", just "she wasn't bored". the current phrasing seems superfluous. rather than "adult stranger", just "stranger" works better. i get that the shifting voice in the second paragraph is meant to alternate between him rationalising his growing affection for his daughter and simply feeling it, but "such frivolous consequences of genetic similarity" sounds very odd and affected, more like the inner monologue of a mad scientist-type.
> 
> ...





afgpride said:


> box
> 
> I don't mind cryptic elements in a short story so long as the mystery adds more intrigue than it does confusion.  I'm not sure the balance was quite reached with this one for me.  I gather that the man can't afford the service he's stuck with, but I'm not quite sure what the service_ is_.  I'm guessing it doesn't really matter, and the thematic significance of the dystopian capitalism present in the setting is the important part. A pay status of 6 percent, a renewal increase of 18.3%, and a pay-or-renew dichotomy all imply an infinite loop of debt and subjugation.  But without at least hinting at what the service is, it's not clear to what extent this financial trap is the main character's fuck up and to what extent he was screwed over by a rigged system.  That minor detail seems like it would have fleshed out the theme a little better.  Prose was clean with an appropriate, readable style.
> 
> ...





Nighty the Mighty said:


> @shit
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Compared to Ava's recent 8/10 and "you did a nice job, buddy, high-five" these seem far less damaging to a person's skills and writings. I'd rather - if I had to choose between those two extremes - choose this instead of being coddled endlessly about my shitty writing. I'd rather put my ego aside than hear nice things about a piece that could be improved. Even the notorious instigator comprehends that honesty is more effective than being dishonest and just giving the person an ego rub - think about that. 
That's all this contest is doing. In fact, I find it more insulting when someone is not  honest about someone's writing because you'll never allow them to grow this way. 

Tell me what's wrong with these critiques aside from the ratings themselves. Is this what people are afraid of? 

You and the others also have the power to ignore whatever someone throws at you, you don't have to let this shit eat at you. Too rough for your liking, look away. You don't have to take it, you don't even have to consider any of their words if you're looking to be coddled than brutally buttraped (I don't see it this way, but again, people are different and sometimes it's more difficult to swallow). But if you have multiple people avoid a contest because of one person because of their critiques, this only tells me that they're used to polite, filtered comments about their work. If you honestly let_ one _person keep you from entering a writing contest that isn't even run by professionals, you're trippin'.
Be the changes you'd like to see and critique as you wish, because mods and the current participants can't do it for you. The 'toxicity' you speak of is only in this contest thread and Luc poking the bear. Anything before that, and it's not existed 'til now. Snarky comments are the least of your worries if you want to actually improve and that's your honest to god intention. If it isn't? Or you just need someone to boost your ego? Go to DA, put ice on your asscheeks, and get people to tell you how wonderful your work is. If you believe that the above quotes are pompous circlejerking, so be it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> i don’t see how someone being harsh or a hardass as a critic is a problem whatsoever, that’s his prerogative



What's the point of being harsh for harsh's sake?

Wad, tell me if this makes sense.

1. This is my first submission.
2. I hear Luc is an ass.
3. Luc is talking about my submission being half-assed two days before deadline.
4. Implied he will be an asshole in the critique.
5. No one gives me a headsup so that I can have a conversation in this thread and amend my writing.

Do you see how to me that sounds like people are just letting a problem fester?


----------



## Itachі (Jan 27, 2018)

is this afg's first ff contest as mod? poor guy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

i hate to be very luc about all this

but my man entered a 119 word poem in flashfiction and so i asked afg if we could introduce a minimum word limit for next time cuz i thought that was taking the piss. you could argue thats harsh of me but p obviously, im well within the bounds of reasonable behaviour to ask that. i didnt ask for the current entry to be DQed, i was talking about future entries

my man then basically had a nervous breakdown over this solely due to his own egomania and made up an elaborate lie to create the narrative that i was being very unfair and harsh and biased on him...i had never even said that his poem was bad or anything, i just thought entering something this short was taking the piss. now hes all upset because his lie got discovered and i mocked him about it but it was his own fault for lying in the first place

so in summary i did nothing wrong, and my man has extreme mental problems. imagine the kind of brain that responds to "this poem's kinda short idk man" with some elaborate ruse about it being a nobel laureate's poem and goes off on these pompous rants about how emotionally injured and devastated he is, lmao

now if he wants to enter and keep entering i will put aside my opinion of his incredibly dysfunctional personality, and fairly critique his work the same way i do with everyone else. the text is the text. everything outside of it, including who wrote it, is irrelevant to the critique

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> i hate to be very luc about all this
> 
> but my man entered a 119 word poem in flashfiction and so i asked afg if we could introduce a minimum word limit cuz i thought that was taking the piss. you could argue thats harsh of me but p obviously, im well within the bounds of reasonable behaviour to ask that. i didnt ask for the current entry to be DQed, i was talking about future entries
> 
> ...



As I said, my response would have made sense if AFG had posted my postmodern fiction. I like it how you've yet to actually respond to any arguments, or how your opinion that writing a poem is somehow VASTLY less worthy than your burping up 500 words.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

@Trinity it's not about the fucking critiques. I can take a critique. It's how you have members NOT participating in this section because you give out the appearance of being a fucking clique that coddles to a deranged member who hypes himself up but is bereft of literary capital. 

If you think talking about me behind my back is fine, then great - I am done with this section.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> What's the point of being harsh for harsh's sake?
> 
> Wad, tell me if this makes sense.
> 
> ...



The bolded are a direct contradiction.

You were specifically warned about afg that Luc would be harsh. Instead of using that foreknowledge to properly prepare for a worst-case scenario, you seemed to have used that to stress yourself out so that when he makes, to be reductive, as simple a comment as

">only 100 words"

You freak the fuck out and then basically condemn us all as if we're in bed with the devil.

There's no problem.

Luc is harsh as fuck.

I STILL think he is too harsh but even in his harshness he provides the best critiques due to, despite his lack of bedside manner, his eloquence and general knowledge which sometimes provides perspective on how I could have improved any particular piece.

You jumped the fucking gun and instead of waiting to see what the rest of us would say, you have misappropriated us as knuckle-dragging, window-licking circlejerkers and for that I resent you, because you are very clearly in the wrong here.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Uh... but Luc wasn't the only one talking about me? AFG responded to him. Why did I not get tagged so I could talk about it two days before the submission like adults do?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

That sounds like aiding and abetting someone's behavior. Which, as you all have admitted, you make gracious acceptances for Luc.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Uh... but Luc wasn't the only one talking about me? AFG responded to him. Why did I not get tagged so I could talk about it two days before the submission like adults do?



Dude he posted his commentary in a public thread, specifically, this thread which was the very definition of an on-topic post before all this meta-discussion was invoked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

man

what a sad day

ur just an overly sensitive cuck

feels bad man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

anyway here are some of my crits from previous FFs

they are all harsh but fair because i am everyones emotionally distant victorian father


*Spoiler*: _crits_ 






Lucaniel said:


> @shit
> 
> in the first line you say "the children" and in the second you say "the kids" - i think switching register like that makes your authorial voice inconsistent. i assume maria names every single one of them individually for introductory purposes but it comes off as weird, because surely she would just use the collective, like "all of you". it's always dicey to criticise dialogue for not sounding realistic because people talk in such different ways, but there are definitely bits of dialogue i find stilted and artificial (without that being intentional stylisation)
> 
> ...





Lucaniel said:


> @Elder WAD
> 
> maybe a matter of personal preference, but i think openings ought to be punchier than this unless you're going for the ornate victorian style of prose. too many polysyllabic words turning up at once. i found the first paragraph's phrasing...well, pretentious, really. that word "aroma", phrasing the smell of something as letting it "infiltrate" your nose (no, "chipped nostrils") "monumental mighty oak" - it feels over-written. then you get "engorge themselves with the earthworms" soon after...i give "supersedes the ephemeral nature of joy" a pass because it's trying to express a complex emotional idea so i think the higher register is merited, but elsewhere it's really too much.
> 
> ...





Lucaniel said:


> @shit
> 
> “home city” is an unnatural way to refer to it. “topic of the day plaguing his mind” seems similarly awkward, as does the verb confusion of “cycled through...seguing into…” where “seguing” is superfluous. i can't imagine a real person coming out with that monologue when alone - thinking it, yes, but knowing he's saying this out loud (for whom?) makes it seem overwrought and unsubtle as well as unlikely.
> 
> ...





Lucaniel said:


> @shit
> 
> "There had been times when we were pinned down, death looming over us and raining bullets all around. " that sounds like death is shooting the bullets. i think you mean bullets raining all around. "Those times you prayed air support made it in time" saying time twice so quickly just sounds off. "rigamortis" is a dope kendrick song (rigamortus?) but it's rigor mortis. " you looked at your dead buddies around you locked by rigamortis in the penitent position caught shamefully praying for their own lives," there needs to be an extra comma in this. maybe two.
> 
> ...





Lucaniel said:


> alright you lazy cunts
> 
> @shit
> 
> ...





Lucaniel said:


> @Tyrael
> 
> i'm not sure what this was going for, because it seemed like a piece written from the pov of an incestuous teen voyeur, but then you add in the fact that his penis is apparently black and green and like a lizard, and it just turns the whole thing sideways. as a piece from that pov, i guess it was okay? it emphasised the sleaziness, the sexual pleasure he felt, his projection of himself into the sex act and his imagining that she's putting on a show for him, etc. but it all left me underwhelmed. it was more or less competently written but it definitely needed some proofreading ("all the right way", "Damiens confidence"), and it had some awkward repetition ("half seen through half drawn blinds"). maybe it's some sort of inherent prudishness on my part but if i'm reading something nakedly sexual then i'd like to see it complicated somehow by means of psychology so it's not just straightforward jerkoff material, and although the voyeurism here might count as making it more than that, i didn't find it interesting because the whole lizard angle seemed like it was trying too hard to be shocking.
> 
> ...





Lucaniel said:


> @shit
> 
> i liked this quite a bit. i didn't see much WRONG with the prose - a few things tripped me up, but they weren't awkward enough to be worth mentioning given the level of progress demonstrated by this piece. it was solid all around, with functional descriptive prose and a strong evocation of the oppressive atmosphere and context. the twist was well-done and i thought the perversity of the father having become a child, resulting in a reversal of the former parental abuse by way of the adult daughter now hurting the child father, was exactly the right kind of sick. good piece
> 
> ...





Lucaniel said:


> @Magilou
> 
> the prose itself is functional and tells the story without hiccups, albeit it's uninspiring, but the plot is extremely confusing and any intended horror-effect is lost in the confusing because the description of the incident seems to suggest that the protagonist died, and then the protagonist turns up watching his own recording...? should've been explained better or plotted differently.
> 
> ...





Lucaniel said:


> @afgpride
> 
> i sorta like the fresh take you had on this theme but the writing was overly verbose and ornate in a way which detracted from the flow of the piece. i think there may have been an attempt here to create a humorous contrast between a grandiose prose style and the childish story, but it didn't quite come off. if you want to imitate something like a propaganda story or a soviet pamphlet then you have to study the idiom more closely, because as it stands, there's a lot of awkwardness in the phrasing of thise prose, e.g.
> 
> ...





Lucaniel said:


> @shit
> 
> i would reword the opening "for as long as he could remember", i think that's more natural and less awkward. this is still one of those good attention-grabbing opening lines that would be an excellent draw in a genre novel, though. in fact, this whole story and premise does feel familiar - i think there was a twilight zone episode about a boy with godlike reality-altering powers - but the twist that he's locked inside his own body and can't change it, gives the premise a real bite which could make it work very well if expanded into a longer story or a book. as you might be able to tell, i really like this idea, and i think it's executed reasonably well, although your prose is still quite awkward in places - "the ripple effects that had in the community", "he developed an addiction to sadism", "spread on his face seeing the panic". it's an original take on the theme.
> 
> ...





Lucaniel said:


> @W
> 
> this felt _over-_written, with an affected narrative voice that made the whole piece come off as sophomoric and faintly embarrassing - e.g. you didn't need to specify that the tendrils were metaphorical,. there wasn't really a narrative in any sense - things weren't happening, it was more of a still life (until the very end), depicting this guy and describing how he'd gotten to his depressive state. and if you're going to do that and write something wholly internal and meditative, you have to really do something special to make it satisfying, and i didn't see anything special here, just a sketch of a guy with writer's block and some desultory references to the joy of creation and dominion over what you create, etc. unless i'm meant to assume that his depression is what sapped his ability to write, there's no explanation given for why "over time", his interest faded, until - presumably - he decided to commit suicide. so i found this largely unsatisfying as a prose piece, in its thematics, and in its narrative.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> man
> 
> what a sad day
> 
> ...



You're missing the entire point, and I'm confused how.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> anyway here are some of my crits from previous FFs
> 
> they are all harsh but fair because i am everyones emotionally distant victorian father
> 
> ...



Great, Luc. Let's just move on forward from here. I'm not going to respond anymore, and if we end up chatting again, we chat again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

I do have to leave, like I mentioned a while ago.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

meh ill just let afg say his piece and im done with it
i was just commenting as a spectator
whatever happens now is between you, luc, and afg (as the only recognized judge being the mod of this section now)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Uh... but Luc wasn't the only one talking about me? AFG responded to him. Why did I not get tagged so I could talk about it two days before the submission like adults do?


Do you think him tagging you would've made you perceive it as actual bait instead? Do you think that tagging you would've made it easier? Honestly, I think it would've made you irate. As soon as AFG warned you - not with the intention to coddle him, but with the intention to consider your feelings and to avoid you leaving the contest from a harsh critique - it made something click and you assumed every single post of his would be pure bile. It made you expect something.
I don't think tagging you would have changed the outcome of your current reactions when you had certain expectations (and I don't know exactly what AFG told you).  I don't think anything would've changed this current outcome and your decisions unless AFG simply had not warned you at all. 

Your intention from the start was to "drag another member down" to, again, prove a point. That's not blissful ignorance. That's  preemptive.

This is not some massive circlejerk; this is a vendetta with another member's behavior you frown upon and were told about ahead of time to expect a brutal critique. You say you don't like this, yet you wanted that someone to tag you about a offhand comment instead. 

Zatch, my dude, you didn't enter this with a clear head to begin with.  Your intention was never to enter the contest to enjoy it. Your intention was to find out what this Luc character was and prove how 'wrong' a mod was about accepting another member's behavior and not doing something about it.  These aren't honest intentions. This was a mindgame from the start.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Wow Trin really thinks I'm a notorious instigator. Thought we were friends.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

oh, didn't see the previous post

ignore pls


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

what id like to know is why trin isnt responding to my dms when im trying to chat her up


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> what id like to know is why trin isnt responding to my dms when im trying to chat her up


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

yeah exactly, respond to ur pms????

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

idk about this bojack ava

is it supposed to be animu?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Trinity said:


> idk about this bojack ava
> 
> is it supposed to be animu?



???

in what way is the style reminiscent of anime to you whatsoever


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> ???
> 
> in what way is the style reminiscent of anime to you whatsoever


the eyes

but i also dont have my glasses on and can barely read the screen so


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

BEFORE YOU SAY ANYTHING


this is what im dealing with

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Trinity said:


> the eyes
> 
> but i also dont have my glasses on and can barely read the screen so



the eyes are expressing bojack's perpetual melancholy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Trinity said:


> BEFORE YOU SAY ANYTHING
> 
> 
> this is what im dealing with


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> ???
> 
> in what way is the style reminiscent of anime to you whatsoever


looks like a high budget anime, like if makoto shinkai did an anime with anthropomorphic animals

shirokuma cafe had surprisingly realistic and closely rendered animals


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> looks like a high budget anime, like if makoto shinkai did an anime with anthropomorphic animals
> 
> shirokuma cafe had surprisingly realistic and closely rendered animals



but one of the characteristics of anime is the exaggerated eyes so what metric is exactly used here to determine it is "anime-ish" because it is my empirical knowledge that is the umbrella term ppl throw around when they are disapproving of any given art style

also

thank god aiya doesnt post in this section my dude


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> thank god aiya doesnt post in this section my dude


i wouldve agreed more wholeheartedly if we hadnt just survived a bout of drama equivalent in stupidity and absurdity to anything from the chatterbox


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> i wouldve agreed more wholeheartedly if we hadnt just survived a bout of drama equivalent in stupidity and absurdity to anything from the chatterbox



im imagining u understood the meme association there with ur post 
aiya is terrified of bears


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> im imagining u understood the meme association there with ur post
> aiya is terrified of bears


to be honest it slipped by me 

i probably wouldve clicked if it was like "i wish aiya was posting here just now" tho cuz why would i wanna not make aiya feel traumatised


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> to be honest it slipped by me
> 
> i probably wouldve clicked if it was like "i wish aiya was posting here just now" tho cuz why would i wanna not make aiya feel traumatised



i suspected it did
which is why i reminded you just now


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> i suspected it did
> which is why i reminded you just now




ur the girl scout


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> ur the girl scout



that is...a very horizontal skull structure (the old woman)


----------



## NO (Jan 27, 2018)

@Zatch, you were never gonna win this Trinity-Luc-WAD circlejerk. I mean, I’m not even taking sides and this already looks suspect on their part. The 3 of them in particular have such an established history together that you were simply weren’t going to get an unbiased response. 

PM afg next time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> that is...a very horizontal skull structure (the old woman)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

holy shit
its like the original ancestor of the virgin vs. chad meme
good find

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Did you even try to market this competition?
> 
> Let me be honest here, the only reason I entered was because I randomly stumbled upon this thread and subscribed to it one night. Had this accident not happened, I’d have never participated.
> 
> ...


A greentext barrage that is essentially a Death Note shitpost is totally serious to you so I'll play along for a second.

No, I didn't "market" this section.  I recommended people join when the situation suggested it (they're interested in points, they're interested in writing).  I'm not going around PM spamming people to join a contest just because.  Maybe I'll do that in the future, but so far I've had a high ROI in my shilling and the turnout.  And yes, that's excluding you.

Second, newcomers have actually been treated extremely well to this point.  This may be a shocking statement to anyone who's never actually followed this competition beyond the past few days, but if you look back you'll see there's been literally no problems before this.  One of the most telling examples is the user Eternity joining in on the contest shortly after getting into a skirmish with me in the cafe.  They were treated completely neutrally and had a seamless experience.  Calling it "cliquish" is a go-to statement made on the clientele itself, the sort of suppositious caricature someone makes when they see people who like each other happen to exist in the same thread.

I know you're used to art contests and getting into rivalries and Game of Thrones-esque plots over ratings, but prizes are actually quite secondary here.  Most of us participate to get our work critiqued and it's an unwritten code to be as honest as possible in the process.  Don't take my word for it though, look at the history of critiques and try to spot where newcomers are being hazed for no reason or circlejerking elitism is going on.

If you genuinely want to challenge me on this you need to sharpen up your accusations.  


Zatch said:


> Going to have to agree here, @jayjay³².
> 
> As I said in our PM, @afgpride  -
> 
> ...





Zatch said:


> Before I go, let me say this:
> 
> Wad made some of the most active threads in 2017. Was he too-good to be punished? No. He was banned for two weeks. No one should be able to act with impunity. You know Luc is an asshole, @afgpride; you pm'd me this. You know he's a person who flames. Talking to me in private is one thing; yes, I can respect that. But you need to make efforts in public that show he can't get away with anything because he's your friend, or he's an ingrained institution to this section.
> 
> @Trinity


I tried to be a patient monk on this, but you've chosen to go down this route so I'm not holding back.

Your behavior throughout this thread has not only been immature and petulant, it has crossed the line toward destructive.

Let's make one thing clear first: there was nothing wrong with your initial entry.  It fit within the parameters of the contest with room to spare.  Luc disagreed, but Luc was alone in that department and Luc was overridden.

With that established, let's move on to the main point.  Rather than taking my initial caution to heed and ignoring his first remark, you decided to lie in order to try to manipulate him into feeling stupid and respecting your work.  I don't know the real reason why you did this, but my guess is you were were on guard and insecure over your work (which is honestly understandable with shit like poetry, it's an incredibly intimate and esoteric art form).  But that's your problem and your problem alone, because regardless of whether the spark lights the fire, you're doing yourself no favors by being a gasoline truck.

You overreacted.  I think this is clear to everyone in the thread, and probably even jayjay who cycles between 100% ironic to 50% ironic depending on his mood at any given moment.

Moving along.  I was hoping for you two to blow off your steam and move on.  By then you had reported the following posts for flaming:


			
				Luc (Report 1) said:
			
		

> cool, which poem from which nobel laureate is this
> 
> also anyone whining this hard cuz i said a 119 word piece in a 500 word limit contest is taking the piss has brain problems, sorry if this offends





			
				Luc (Report 2) said:
			
		

> yeah i ignored them cuz i don't care about most of what you're saying, i was just legit curious about the source & also got the impression you have brain problems. it's not an ad hominem because it's not an argument at all my dude, sorry


To be fair to you, you reported these posts on suggestion from a mod.  Nonetheless, I didn't see this as worthy of taking disciplinary action because

1. This was rude at worst, not something to sound the alarm on.
2. I'm fairly lax toward flaming and believe in socially defined etiquette more than coddling people the moment they're offended.  How strict one section is doesn't define how strict this section has to be.

Rather than laugh your report out of the building which I was within my rights to do, I consoled you and PM'd Luc to put you on ignore and stop hounding you.  He agreed.

All was supposed to be well from this point on.   The following day you PM me saying it was all a ruse and it was in fact your actual work.  Perplexed, I didn't chastise you for lying or stirring the pot and was completely forgiving.  I asked if you objected to me restoring your original post and noting that it wasn't in fact plagiarized.   Oddly enough, you wanted that explanation of the ruse, which read more like thinking out loud than a fictional narrative, as your entry instead of your poem.  I already knew how this would go and suggested to restore your poem instead.

Since you want it exposed publicly, I'm going to go ahead and paste this supposed "real" entry in this spoiler so others can see, and hopefully the reactions to it sober you on whether I somehow sabotaged your reputation by restoring an innocent poem instead of replacing it with this:

*Spoiler*: _Zach's supposed "real" flash fiction entry_ 



Art creates itself in calculation, commensurate of unfeeling and detachment. Is it easy to be emotionally manipulated, to be a mere marionette for an unscrupulous rogue? For the deceiver: it is the one Faith, the chivalric call to duty, a primeval farce given permanence in hazy times. A poem – my own; a trap, some bait.

*Step one—be eager to help. Join a competition when asked.*

*Step two—undermine reality. *

1) You have no taste in poetry, if you cannot at least see the merits in the poem (not about your subjective taste).

2) You are a biased judge.

3) You are a bitter person hell bent on monopolising this section and using your position as a veteran to be a makeshift gatekeeper to preclude others from participating by lashing out at their virginal showing.

*Step three—play the victim and martyr.*

I will be withdrawing my submission and my support for this project. Frankly, I'm perturbed you asked me to post here full well knowing you had a member like this, yet as a mod you've not done anything.

If I'm going to share my work, I want to do so in a safe space, a place without - even though the normative ideal is absurd - too big of egos vying for attention, control, and dominance. I'm not wholly mad at you, afg. It's more I find it odd you have a member who is considerably hostile that you had to warn me outside of this section on what to expect. I know I'm not offering a substantive improvement, but those are my feelings on the matter. I'm right here. He had things to say about the word count and narrative and didn't have the courtesy to tag me. If he wanted to make this into a constructive criticism forum, he could have used the @ me and say, "Hey - I'm thinking x, y, z, about your poem might not fit in what we do here." But instead? He was evidently licking his chops at the prospect of thrusting his weight and flaming me with his critique. I'm not going to participate in a place to be used as hazing material. It's horrible for me, and it's horrid culture to promote.

*Step four—dole out guilt.*

Report Lucaniel. Get AFG involved in dispensing punishment; convince him to have a talk with Lucaniel and his unwelcoming behavior.

Don’t get sucked into the abyss. Don’t allow someone to dictate the situation from a perfidious place. Emotional manipulators will get the best of you. Trust no one. In the end, all is performance art.

Who knew postmodernism could be so cold?



This isn't a flashfiction piece.  I don't know why you're so insistent on it being so.  It's a rehashing of what's already transpired, complete with copy and pastes, and doesn't even tell a fictional narrative so much as commentate self indulgently over an embarrassing sequence of events.

In light of this, I elected to just restore your poem and add a little note instead.

Luc warns me in PMs that he can't resist commenting on the fact that you lied to him, but that he promised he wouldn't respond to you directly from that point.  I PM'd you letting you know that he taunted you, but that I doubted he would directly confront you anymore and that you were within your rights to shoot back if you needed to.

Now we're here.

Let's summarize who did what for a second.

Things Luc did:
-Act unwelcomingly toward a newcomer.
-Call you braindead twice
-Break his promise of ignoring you and electing instead to taunt you over the lie

Things Luc didn't do:
-Commit murder
-Commit rape
-Commit other obscene acts of wickedness that warrant burning him at the stake
-Verbally abuse you at a level beyond kindergarten or a campus safe space
-Address you directly in his post-plot-twist call out
-Quote you directly since
-Address you directly since

Things you did:
-Ignore my warning that Luc will be blunt about your work
-React aggressively to a low level slight by him
-Lie about your work in order to gotcha him
-Lobby repeatedly for him to get punished beyond the scope of the report function

Things you didn't do:
-Lack warning that this wasn't a safe space with teddy bears and play-dough
-Get hazed and excluded
-React in a mature manner throughout this drama
-Ignore Luc (as in literally put him on ignore), though to your credit you did ignore his call out which I appreciate


As you can see, this isn't a case of fearsome dragon vs the innocent 5 year old girl.  It's a big nothingburger turned into an everythingsandwich because you want a blunt member to be thrown to the gulags for offending you.


Let me just emphasize what started of all this, because you seem convinced I'm somehow giving preference to Luc by not banning him:



Lucaniel said:


> should we set a mandatory minimum from now on
> 
> i wasnt expecting people to take the piss like this, perhaps foolishly
> 
> when i heard it was gonna be a poem entry i expected a longform narrative poem





Zatch said:


> Wow, "take the piss like this". AFG warned me about you, so I copied a poem from a nobel laureate to see if you were capable of dispensing any positive criticism to a newcomer, like myself. Clearly:
> 
> 1) You have no taste in poetry, if you cannot at least see the merits in the poem (not about your subjective taste).
> 2) You are a biased judge.
> ...



If there is an alternate universe where the above Lucpost somehow necessitates your reaction, it isn't this one.  Luc knows that he's an asshole and that he's been unwelcoming towards you.  He just doesn't care.  You don't seem to acknowledge the fact that you've been immature.  That's why Luc isn't being lectured and you are.

Despite all this, I'm still going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume this is just a scene, and isn't indicative of how you actually approach criticism and conflict.  But don't expect me to physically morph the rules of this section to your personal sensitivities.  It's not going to work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Since you want it exposed publicly, I'm going to go ahead and paste this supposed "real" entry in this spoiler so others can see, and hopefully the reactions to it sober you on whether I somehow sabotaged your reputation by restoring an innocent poem instead of replacing it with this:


new copypasta tbh


----------



## NO (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> No, I didn't "market" this section. I recommended people join when the situation suggested it (they're interested in points, they're interested in writing). I'm not going around PM spamming people to join a contest just because. Maybe I'll do that in the future, but so far I've had a high ROI in my shilling and the turnout. And yes, that's excluding you.
> 
> Second, newcomers have actually been treated extremely well to this point. This may be a shocking statement to anyone who's never actually followed this competition beyond the past few days, but if you look back you'll see there's been literally no problems before this. One of the most telling examples is the user Eternity joining in on the contest shortly after getting into a skirmish with me in the cafe. They were treated completely neutrally and had a seamless experience. Calling it "cliquish" is a go-to statement made on the clientel itself, the sort of suppositious caricature someone makes when they see people who like each other happen to exist in the same thread.
> 
> ...


I'm just surprised that you - apparently - take this competition seriously and scouted everyone excluding me. I come in here and the list of people that are regularly participating seem to be people I know incredibly well.  I'm a jack of all trades and a master of most, I should've been your first invite. Everyone knows I participate in contests for sections I barely visit, including you. I just submitted an HoU entry a few days ago because I want to compete. 

Do not try to profile me with lies. I don't care about prizes, rivalries, or drama. And I didn't accuse you of anything. I simply questioned whether any of my friends participating in this cliquish competition even had a competitive spirit since they deliberately avoided talent. 

Let's be clear about what _everyone else _sees: this is absolutely a cliquish atmosphere. I see Trinity, WAD, Lucaniel, and you (the 4 of you are some of the closest friends on this forum) twisting the words of one of the most well intentioned posters on this forum in an almost bully-esque fashion. These are your discord friends trying to gangbang Zatch after a situation he didn't even provoke (in fact, it was you who started this with the Lucaniel critique warning). I read the rest of your post and you're highlighting everything Zatch did wrong without fairly reciprocating on Lucaniel. From the beginning, you had an inclination to Lucaniel, and I only suggested that Zatch PM you next time because you generally don't try to put on a show in private.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

I listed everything Zatch did wrong because that post was addressing him and his concerns.  He clearly has a delusional sense of the situation which had to be sobered appropriately.  Not going to address anything else because that's the ironic half of your post.


----------



## Zeno (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> All was supposed to be well from this point on.   *The following day you PM me saying it was all a ruse and it was in fact your actual work.  Perplexed, I didn't chastise you for lying or stirring the pot and was completely forgiving.  I asked if you objected to me restoring your original post and noting that it wasn't in fact plagiarized.   Oddly enough, you wanted that explanation of the ruse, which read more like thinking out loud than a fictional narrative, as your entry instead of your poem.*  I already knew how this would go and suggested to restore your poem instead.
> 
> Since you want it exposed publicly, I'm going to go ahead and paste this supposed "real" entry in this spoiler so others can see, and hopefully the reactions to it sober you on whether I somehow sabotaged your reputation by restoring an innocent poem instead of replacing it with this:
> 
> ...


----------



## shit (Jan 27, 2018)

What is this

Anyway whenever I start getting too sensitive to reviews I just stop reading them

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2018)

Flashfiction is srs bsns


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## NO (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I listed everything Zatch did wrong because that post was addressing him and his concerns.  He clearly has a delusional sense of the situation which had to be sobered appropriately.  Not going to address anything else because that's the ironic half of your post.


What a salty response.

I didn’t say anything ironic, you rudely mischaracterized my intentions as a competitor and I corrected you. 

As far as the Zatch/Lucaniel situation goes, I’m not scared to tell everyone who your best friends are and I’m certainly not afraid to expose you when you have a deliberate allegiance to certain posters, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I'm a jack of all trades and a master of most, I should've been your first invite.





jayjay³² said:


> What a salty response.
> 
> I didn’t say anything ironic, you rudely mischaracterized my intentions as a competitor and I corrected you.






> As far as the Zatch/Lucaniel situation goes, I’m not scared to tell everyone who your best friends are and I’m certainly not afraid to expose you when you have a deliberate allegiance to certain posters, lol.


Zatch has been part of my "buddy" zone which is partially the reason he even decided to participate.  Your theory of allegiances gets contrived when you involve favoring one "friend" over another "friend".  Do yourself a favor and point out to me what I should have done that I didn't instead of vomiting out half digested conjectures over my supposed bias.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh, no. Luc did wrong. He's an insensitive cock (ily bb).  I don't think Luc was innocent and threw more fuel to the fire but he k_nows_ that--just as Zatch understands? he's not innocent by taunting Luc himself with "wittle Wuc." Neither party is innocent when they intentionally goad eachother, sadistically or irrationally. 
 What was the goal here other than attempt to change someone's behavior, something clearly out of everyone's control?  

I would've been more sympathetic toward Zatch's cause if he didn't PM me saying that it was "performance art" and TL;DR me about it being a mere act to sniff Luc's obvious insensitivity out. You poke the bear, you're going to poke it back, that's your choice. You're aware of what you'll be in for, deliberately trying to make a stir is not helping the situation you want to apparently fix.
If this is about_ genuinely hurt feeling_s and not simply an attempt to prove that Luc is a complete jackass (while being told that was the case), he should've made that abundantly clear. He kept preaching about trying to improve the contest - and he flatout said it wasn't about the contest. My worries and interests lies in things actually wrong with the critiques. I'm not going to flex as an Admin and mod the section how someone else wants to and undermine AFG's authority over it, either. 
You need to be honest to me about what you're feeling, otherwise I'm not going to count it as a  reckless reaction created by genuine pain/offense. I'm going to count it as a discussion that has no feelings attached to it that was intended to cause chaos and influence certain factors.

You can do as you've all been doing - you disapprove of said behavior and relieve your woes via social pressure by telling X or Y  they could be less abrasive, or not do that. Maybe they won't give a shit (in Luc's case), and maybe the mod won't ban them, so the next step would be to SI them for a better experience. I'd root for SI because it'll give you less migraines in the future and because AFG isn't as banhappy as the other mods and he clearly prefers the freedom to express your thoughts, no matter how abrasive.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

whether you disagree or agree with the modding is another story, but it's unlikely to change going by his response, but there are options that doesn't just let you get repeatedly assraped 

if the person is so detrimental to you actually enjoying a section, i've always campaigned for people putting eachother on SI because shit like this will not cease until you've very very bored with it or their existence to you isn't annoying any longer (highly unlikely)


----------



## Zeno (Jan 27, 2018)

this is the sauciest happening in ages and it came from the most unexpected place

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Trinity said:


> Oh, no. Luc did wrong. He's an insensitive cock (ily bb).  I don't think Luc was innocent and threw more fuel to the fire but he k_nows_ that--just as Zatch understands? he's not innocent by taunting Luc himself with "wittle Wuc." Neither party is innocent when they intentionally goad eachother, sadistically or irrationally.
> What was the goal here other than attempt to change someone's behavior, something clearly out of everyone's control?
> 
> I would've been more sympathetic toward Zatch's cause if he didn't PM me saying that it was "performance art" and TL;DR me about it being a mere act to sniff Luc's obvious insensitivity out. You poke the bear, you're going to poke it back, that's your choice. You're aware of what you'll be in for, deliberately trying to make a stir is not helping the situation you want to apparently fix.
> ...


im unironically totally innocent and did nothing wrong. fuel to the fire my ass lmao going by that metaphor this dude had become a nuclear explosion just off me going "that poems pretty short"


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

Things I would do if I decided it would be appropriate to turn this into a carebear section:

1. Warn Luc for not-liking someone's entry
2. Warn Luc again for calling someone braindead (final warning)
3. Ban Luc for taunting someone 
4. Warn jayjay for calling me fagpride 
5. Ban WAD because he probably said something mean before and we can't have that in our safe space
6. Ban myself because lol I probably sweared quite a bit before
7. Dish out warnings for every rating below 7 (will result in bans)
8. Only positive critiques allowed
9. No swearing or profanity 
10. No suggestive themes
11. No offensive speech of any kind


Let me know if I missed anything

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

KNAWLEDGE


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> im unironically totally innocent and did nothing wrong. fuel to the fire my ass lmao going by that metaphor this dude had become a nuclear explosion just off me going "that poems pretty short"


i mean

by comparison no, u didn't do  much at all
you didn't do much
but u did engage/goad like u always do and asked permissperm aswell (which is hella lenient and generous of u lmao)

im just talking about engaging, im not doing tiers


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Trin can write 5 million tldr novels about Zatch but can't even submit a flash fiction.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Trinity said:


> i mean
> 
> by comparison no, u didn't do  much at all
> you didn't do much
> ...


well not exactly permissperm



more a sort of advance warning

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Trin can write 5 million tldr novels about Zatch but can't even submit a flash fiction.


B T F O
T
F
O

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> well not exactly permissperm
> 
> 
> 
> more a sort of advance warning


i hate this phone fuck u


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Trin can write 5 million tldr novels about Zatch but can't even submit a flash fiction.


holy shit thats fuckin true

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeno (Jan 27, 2018)

my favorite is gin getting banned for calling someone inhuman or some other innocuous shit ipso facto afg will usher in the 3rd reich and rule with an iron fist


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Trin can write 5 million tldr novels about Zatch but can't even submit a flash fiction.


wow rude
and tru

real talk creative fiction  is harder than shitposting
i can't get past 20 words now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

guys dont shame trin for her apprehensiveness about submitting a ff entry
it promotes a toxic and cliquish culture

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Trinity said:


> i hate this phone fuck u


i honestly thought you wrote that as a joke

trin u havent gotten even slightly less adorable, u tiny baby

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


>


What is your point? That because I'm confident at what I do I shouldn't be taken seriously? 


afgpride said:


> Zatch has been part of my "buddy" zone which is partially the reason he even decided to participate. Your theory of allegiances gets contrived when you involve favoring one "friend" over another "friend". Do yourself a favor and point out to me what I should have done that I didn't instead of vomiting out half digested conjectures over my supposed bias.


I already told you what you should've done. Not warn Zatch about Lucaniel's critiques - it was completely unnecessary. You made the only mistake that mattered in this situation. It spiraled out of control from there. And just stop - Zatch is hardly your friend compared to Lucaniel. Who are you actually bullshitting with that? 
​I've been completely respectful to you, even suggesting that you could solve this situation on your own with the least bias (admittedly, it still isn't negligible bias), but in every reply to me, you've managed to insult or patronize me:
"getting into rivalries "
"Game of Thrones-esque plots over ratings"
"challenge me"
"jayjay who cycles between 100% ironic to 50% ironic depending on his mood at any given moment."
"Not going to address anything else because that's the ironic half of your post."
"vomiting out half digested conjectures"​
If you have a personal issue with me (it sounds like it), then it's news to me and maybe you should PM me about it. But if you don't, then drop the shade and start constructively approaching this conversation.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> i honestly thought you wrote that as a joke
> 
> trin u havent gotten even slightly less adorable, u tiny baby


dont u patronize me

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I already told you what you should've done. Not warn Zatch about Lucaniel's critiques - it was completely unnecessary. You made the only mistake that mattered in this situation.


So after all the grandstanding about me favoring people, this is the heaviest criticism you have to offer: that I shouldn't have warned Zatch about possible negative reception in the first place.

I rest my case.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm a bit late to this what page do I start?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I'm a bit late to this what page do I start?


Page 1.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I'm a bit late to this what page do I start?



Page 1

Tell us if you have any new ideas


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Trinity said:


> dont u patronize me


marry me

also reply to ur pms


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I'm a bit late to this what page do I start?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> marry me
> 
> also reply to ur pms



U CAN NEVER ESCAPE THE BACKBURNS


----------



## Larcher (Jan 27, 2018)

Also WAD I thought you were completely turned off by the idea of starting Bojack as soon as I said it was a slow starting series.

Now it seems as if he's your new spirit animal. What happened?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Also WAD I thought you were completely turned off by the idea of starting Bojack as soon as I said it was a slow starting series.
> 
> Now it seems as if he's your new spirit animal. What happened?



i had too much time on my hands at the time and a subscription to netflix
it was natural progression

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

also i wanna unironically approach two major issues that zatch brought to mind

1) the word limit
2) poetry vs. prose

truth be told what if someone submitted a 100 word theme adherent poem
how easily could anyone here have graded it on a fair metric?

how strict are we with the 500 word thing, the way ive always ideologically approached is to try to write something as close to 500 words as possible but maybe thats some kind of autism 

its sort of an unspoken agreement that ppl will generally try to get close to it but does it even mean anything if we dont make it 500 even? is there a practical purpose in constraining ourselves like that?

if someone can write something captivating enough in 200-300 words, is that fine? 100-150? 

do we have a min limit

and honestly i would have had a REALLY hard time reviewing a poem in a contest full of prose entries

because what do you even grade there

theme adherence? flow? how evocative it is?

so for that reason if there's any desire to enter poems i would suggest a small, second contest and honestly cuz im a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) i would not be opposed to the idea of also writing poetry as one of my greatest weaknesses in writing is imagery so its a skill i can hone

@afgpride


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> also i wanna unironically approach two major issues that zatch brought to mind
> 
> 1) the word limit
> 2) poetry vs. prose
> ...


Nah the rules are an original fictional narrative in 500 words or less.  You can hypothetically create a 3 sentence story and it would fall under the rules, it just wouldn't be well received most likely.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> U CAN NEVER ESCAPE THE BACKBURNS


im resigned to it. when we're married im going to put a vibe in her and press the button every time she doesnt reply to texts or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Nah the rules are an original fictional narrative in under 500 words.  You can hypothetically create a 3 sentence story and it would fall under the rules, it just wouldn't be well received most likely.


we should non ironically add a minimum limit of like 200


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> we should non ironically add a minimum limit of like 200


Why?  It's called Flashfiction for a reason.  If someone is capable of creating a compelling story in 199 I say let them try.


----------



## NO (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> So after all the grandstanding about me favoring people, this is the heaviest criticism you have to offer: that I shouldn't have warned Zatch about possible negative reception in the first place.
> 
> I rest my case.


Yawn. There are numerous things we've criticized you for. You don't have a case.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Why?  It's called Flashfiction for a reason.  If someone is capable of creating a compelling story in 199 I say let them try.


i think theres gotta be a lower limit to stop people taking the piss and doing For sale, baby shoes, never worn style stuff

i thought common sense would do that function but well obviously thats optimistic


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

tfw 4/5 people viewing this thread have sparkles

feels good man


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> i think theres gotta be a lower limit to stop people taking the piss and doing For sale, baby shoes, never worn style stuff
> 
> i thought common sense would do that function but well obviously thats optimistic


If they do take the piss as you say (Zatch wasn't, I didn't hate his entry at all despite how far it strayed from the usual format) then that'll show itself in the crits.  If they capitalize on a lack of participation then that's fair and square in my book.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

@afgpride 

So how are you enjoying your first week as mod?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> If they do take the piss as you say (Zatch wasn't, I didn't hate his entry at all despite how far it strayed from the usual format) then that'll show itself in the crits.  If they capitalize on a lack of participation then that's fair and square in my book.


alright


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> @afgpride
> 
> So how are you enjoying your first week as mod?


it's been alright

has its perks honestly, feels liberating to just be able to say "hey, we're not gonna signal a lockdown the moment someone says something rude" and have it be the case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

tfw reverse tyrant, the tyrant that terrorizes people by not terrorizing them


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> it's been alright
> 
> has its perks honestly, feels liberating to just be able to say "hey, we're not gonna signal a lockdown the moment someone says something rude" and have it be the case


also you get to look in HR for the threads where naruto and naruko were doing public cybersex

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

@Larcher I see you lurking 

How are you with writing?  Ever take an interest in it?


----------



## Larcher (Jan 27, 2018)

Meh, that was pretty underwhelming drama.

Think I might start posting entries here when I start reading books again soon. The Catcher in the rye, The Bell Jar, Never let me go, anda book Trin thought I might like are on my radar.

What else is a good morbid read?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @Larcher I see you lurking
> 
> How are you with writing?  Ever take an interest in it?


I actually want to become a script writer for TV shows one day, so this place might actually help me out especially for how cut throat it seems to be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @Larcher I see you lurking



Do you really have to ask who linked him to the thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

You're welcome Milad, I'm bringing activity in here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I actually want to become a script writer for TV shows one day, so this place might actually help me out especially for how cut throat it seems to be.


The cut throat atmosphere with respect to crits has been so damn useful to me.  It's a great way to get some reps in while hanging around on this site, not ashamed to admit it's made me a significantly better writer.  It's a great starting point given the frequency and candid nature of feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

> *Anyone that participates in the ratings and gives a 50 word review for every entry gets a free point.*



Is this something new btw? Or was it always like this in previous contests?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Is this something new btw? Or was it always like this in previous contests?


It's new.  Critiquing takes a lot of effort and is the most important part of the process so people that participate should be rewarded.

Trin and Nighty have floated around the idea before but I'm formalizing it from here on out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

Probably should've asked @Trinity for permission first but I know for a fact she's okay with it


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Very good decision.

Kudos to you, Trin and Nighty.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Though I might be biased because I'm clearly a greedy point whore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Meh, that was pretty underwhelming drama.


what

im sorry, this was seriously high-concept stuff. this dude tried to make a postmodern short story out of his drama. im a connoisseur of nf drama ok. ive seen all that shit. this was virtually a new genre of drama. it didn't get emotionally intense, sure, but you need to appreciate the theoretical complexity of this drama


----------



## Larcher (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> The cut throat atmosphere with respect to crits has been so damn useful to me.  It's a great way to get some reps in while hanging around on this site, not ashamed to admit it's made me a significantly better writer.  It's a great starting point given the frequency and candid nature of feedback.


Sounds cool, I'll definitely make an appearance here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> It's new. Critiquing takes a lot of effort and is the most important part of the process so people that participate should be rewarded.
> 
> Trin and Nighty have floated around the idea before but I'm formalizing it from here on out.


i thought the original incentive was that if you didn't do crits your entry was DQed, have you switched it around to a positive incentive rather than a negative one because you think that'll work better

i kinda liked the unforgiving nature of the previous rule tho. it made doing crits your duty. no crits, no possibility of getting points


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> i thought the original incentive was that if you didn't do crits your entry was DQed, have you switched it around to a positive incentive rather than a negative one because you think that'll work better
> 
> i kinda liked the unforgiving nature of the previous rule tho. it made doing crits your duty. no crits, no possibility of getting points


 

I'll wait for others to chime in and Trin can have the final say


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch vs Luc was an excellent source of drama, I enjoyed it from start to finish.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Though I hope Zatch does future entries, he's one of my favourite posters on this website.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Though I hope Zatch does future entries, he's one of my favourite posters on this website.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

participants should still be forced to crit

ppl should be able to get paltry points for critting without entering as its implemented

thats my take on it

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2018)

im on the road now after bookshopping and then imma eat dinner so ill get to this later

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> participants should still be forced to crit
> 
> ppl should be able to get paltry points for critting without entering as its implemented
> 
> thats my take on it


yes thats a good compromise


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

You know where I'm from?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> You know where I'm from?


i have so much useless information about people ill never meet stored in my head from being on internet forums continuously since like 2008, its fucking terrible. im pretty sure knowing that you're somali has taken up the space that used to be occupied by the memory of the first time i rode a bike or something

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2018)

Trinity said:


> im on the road now after bookshopping and then imma eat dinner so ill get to this later


What's for dinner?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

It's always good to have intel on random NFers, you never know when it will come in handy for when you have to roast them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm probably just gonna skim the last few pages and make that my next FF entry tbh

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> It's always good to have intel on random NFers, you never know when it will come in handy for when you have to roast them.


pirates of the caribbean ass

my man at sea and he gotta ask people hes robbing  'do u know da wey' cuz he forgot his got damn compass

why my man always eatin bananas? why my mans forehead so big?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

yohohoho there goes the somali captain abdallah, greatest captain of the 7 seas

robbing oil tanks from jihad scum and kidnapping white bois named Philips

yohohoho you can't stop them, you can't beat them

all hail the somali pirates let's gooooo


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

aw the thread died 

guess ill go start those reviews then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 28, 2018)

I thought we were moving forward? But as you decided to keep responding after I left, let me do so, @afgpride.



> Your behavior throughout this thread has not only been immature and petulant, it has crossed the line toward destructive.




Really? It’s been destructive? I seem to be the only one soaked in facts. You took over a dying section, and I raised it to the apotheosis of attention and spectacle this past week. You had more entries than you typically do, and I brought users from around the forum to view this thread and section of intellectual masturbation. Destructive: no. Productive/life-restoring: Yes.



> Let's make one thing clear first: there was nothing wrong with your initial entry. It fit within the parameters of the contest with room to spare. Luc disagreed, but Luc was alone in that department and Luc was overridden.




I know there was nothing wrong with my entry. I’ve never said there was. I said I found it insulting that you didn’t tag me in a discussion about me. That’s all. Something you still haven’t commented on. The only person who has is Trinity. And yes – I would have responded differently because all I care about is the writing and doing better. I still had 48 hours.




> With that established, let's move on to the main point. Rather than taking my initial caution to heed and ignoring his first remark, you decided to lie in order to try to manipulate him into feeling stupid and respecting your work. I don't know the real reason why you did this, but my guess is you were were on guard and insecure over your work (which is honestly understandable with shit like poetry, it's an incredibly intimate and esoteric art form). But that's your problem and your problem alone, because regardless of whether the spark lights the fire, you're doing yourself no favors by being a gasoline truck.




Nope. Let’s not project that unto me. Fallacy: faulty cause. You seem incapable of accepting something that deviates from your narrative of me being thin-skinned. Listen, AFG – If I were weak to criticism, I wouldn’t have brought this to the attention of the entire forum. I wouldn't have put myself out there for multiple users to attack. That’s not what a poltroon does. The internal contradiction (read: fallacy of inconsistency) of this is outstanding.



> You overreacted. I think this is clear to everyone in the thread, and probably even jayjay who cycles between 100% ironic to 50% ironic depending on his mood at any given moment.




I don’t think so. I made this into postmodern piece and showed it to a couple of people before I PM’d you (one of whom even thought you’d really appreciate the ingenuity of it). I thought it was a highly clever and original take on the theme of cold, but I didn’t realize how unfamiliar you were with postmodernism fiction. This was, I admit, my largest mistake.







> Moving along. I was hoping for you two to blow off your steam and move on. By then you had reported the following posts for flaming:
> 
> Luc (Report 1) said:
> 
> ...




So why even bring this up now? You acknowledge that I acted on the behest of a mod, and that’s not what my typical response would have been. If you’re bringing this up only to criticize it, it’s disingenuous. This is something we call fallacy of red herring. Another strike for you.





> Nonetheless, I didn't see this as worthy of taking disciplinary action because
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Once again – your explanation of this is silly and trite. You’re explaining this to whom? Not me. Congratulations at being able to laugh at someone’s report. Once again, I ask for your motivation of this? Are you taking it seriously, or just want to make some jocular comments to assuage your ego and prove that you’re a cool mod?


Also, let’s be clear. I didn’t agree with you restoring my poem. You show me the receipt of that. Where is my consent, if you’re all about that? At that point, if you weren’t going to allow my “thinking out loud”, then I didn’t want to participate further. And if you’re unwilling to classify this all as postmodernist, performance art, then you need to brush up on the subject. I can proffer you some book recommendations.




> Since you want it exposed publicly, I'm going to go ahead and paste this supposed "real" entry in this spoiler so others can see, and hopefully the reactions to it sober you on whether I somehow sabotaged your reputation by restoring an innocent poem instead of replacing it with this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Zach's supposed "real" flash fiction entry_
> 
> ...




Here’s just a taste of how factually erroneous you are.


“In contrast to those critics of postmodernism who fear the dissolution of the active subject, the contributors here demonstrate that autobiography gives postmodernism a discourse through which to theorize human agency. The autobiographical subject that emerges is not the decentered human agent of so many versions of postmodernism but the producer of texts that call attention to the contradictions in dominant modes of self-representation and demonstrate the possibilities of writing from from other locations.”





So sorry to burst your sheltered bubble. 99% autobiography in the vein of postmodernism is still fiction; it is still applicable to this contest. This was absolutely a piece in which “to theorize human agency”, as you point out: “It's a rehashing of what's already transpired, complete with copy and pastes, and doesn't even tell a fictional narrative so much as commentate self indulgently over an embarrassing sequence of events.”


Sorry you don’t understand the field you’re trying to debate. There’s a whole cottage industry on the subject, and perhaps you should be reading a little more JSTOR.





> Luc warns me in PMs that he can't resist commenting on the fact that you lied to him, but that he promised he wouldn't respond to you directly from that point. I PM'd you letting you know that he taunted you, but that I doubted he would directly confront you anymore and that you were within your rights to shoot back if you needed to.
> 
> Now we're here.
> 
> ...




Wow, Milad. We’ve never actually argued before, but I guess you're into fallacies. “Things Luc didn’t do” is nothing but the fallacy of appealing to the extremes. Why make this? There’s no relevance here. Desperate?





> Things you did:
> -Ignore my warning that Luc will be blunt about your work
> -React aggressively to a low level slight by him
> -Lie about your work in order to gotcha him
> ...




I didn’t ignore the warning. What you IGNORE is that I didn’t like that you were discussing the work without my knowledge two days prior to the submission. I would have liked a tag so that I could have heard the reservations and made my work better before the deadline. That’s what adults do. You don’t backbite, AFG. I don’t see why you’re incapable of understanding the salient point. “Lobby repeatedly” – oh wait? I thought you weren’t going to fault me for following the advice of a moderator. Inconsistency much?


“safe space” – as you’re well aware, all of my posts henceforth were part of my performance piece. If you think it’s 100% autobiographical, then this shouldn’t even come up. I “didn’t do get hazed and excluded”? English check? Or are you saying I (passively) wasn’t hazed?


I ignored Luc when you told me to, exactly. But you also claimed he would no longer be responding to me, which is why I started to post again when he made additional comments toward me. What I would have liked to have seen from you as a moderator is come in and say, “Hey, I told Zatch not to respond, so let’s not continue the issue.” Do you see how your LACK of presence in a PUBLIC space seems like you’re biased? A true, non-partial moderator would have done something to extinguish some of the tensions. Let this be a lesson to you.




> As you can see, this isn't a case of fearsome dragon vs the innocent 5 year old girl. It's a big nothingburger turned into an everythingsandwich because you want a blunt member to be thrown to the gulags for offending you.




Another fallacy: slippery slope. I’ve never once suggested this become a section of carebears. When did I ever employ such a word, pray tell? I want all blunt members “thrown to the gulags for offending” me? Nope. Never once said that, but I’m glad your extrapolation leads to a fallacy you can be proud of.


Another fallacy: hypothesis contrary to fact. Maybe you ban Luc for being a flaming asshole. Maybe that doesn't lead to a gulag and a carebear atmosphere but leads to more participation and a revived section? But no – in your mind, things can only be one way.



> Let me just emphasize what started of all this, because you seem convinced I'm somehow giving preference to Luc by not banning him:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is an alternate universe where the above Lucpost somehow necessitates your reaction, it isn't this one. Luc knows that he's an asshole and that he's been unwelcoming towards you. He just doesn't care. You don't seem to acknowledge the fact that you've been immature. That's why Luc isn't being lectured and you are.




Let me recapitulate. You’ve done ANOTHER fallacy, tu quoque. “Luc is in immature asshole, but because he knows he is one, I don't need to say anything, whereas you’re immature but haven’t said so.” Terrific logic there.


Once again: My grievance has been that NUMEROUS members won’t participate in this section because of Luc. Your response? That’s Luc being Luc, and it’s worked in the past. Another fallacy: appeal to tradition. You have options of how you can handle this, but you want to keep things the way they are. You want Luc in place of six users. Great. You should have said so from the beginning that you had no ideal to change this place.





> Despite all this, I'm still going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume this is just a scene, and isn't indicative of how you actually approach criticism and conflict. But don't expect me to physically morph the rules of this section to your personal sensitivities. It's not going to work.




You reign however you wish to reign. You project your narrative to make this is a situation of delicacy and oversensitivity. You continue to use seven fallacies to make your arguments please you.






> Zatch has been part of my "buddy" zone which is partially the reason he even decided to participate. Your theory of allegiances gets contrived when you involve favoring one "friend" over another "friend". Do yourself a favor and point out to me what I should have done that I didn't instead of vomiting out half digested conjectures over my supposed bias.




Uh, no. I have to agree with JJ on this. I guess if you want to use hyperbole and upgrade acquaintance to “buddy,” then sure – you’re within your rights. But we’ve never had a one-on-one conversation. I didn’t know your name until a week ago. I didn’t know you had a thing with another mod until a week ago. Don't pretend like we’re friends because I like your posts in the café, or I agree with your stances. This is absurd. Delusion, much? One can only hope you put _buddy_ in quotes for irony’s sake.


Don’t worry. I’m not putting anyone on super ignore. This has been an incredibly easy argument to win, and I couldn’t care less if you want to take another swing.


Suggestion. Next time you want to make some accusations – do them properly. Or, you know, be a moderator and not a friend. Or, you know, let someone release his literature at the apposite time. I'm of the mind had that piece been public BEFORE this whole argument came about, opinions would have been different.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

I wish there was a feature that just automatically gave me a notification whenever Zatch posted in here.


----------



## Nello (Jan 28, 2018)

What do you disagree with @Itachі


----------



## Itachі (Jan 28, 2018)

Nello said:


> What do you disagree with @Itachі



it was actually interesting before but it's outstayed its welcome


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 28, 2018)

Itachі said:


> it was actually interesting before but it's outstayed its welcome



I don't disagree with you. I don't see why people continued it after I left. But I've said what needed to be said.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Zeno (Jan 28, 2018)

how does he still make people this mad


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 28, 2018)

Zeno said:


> how does he still make people this mad


i think im like hannibal lecter but instead of attracting serial killers i just attract people who are about to snap and get super mad online

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I'll wait for others to chime in and Trin can have the final say





W said:


> participants should still be forced to crit
> 
> ppl should be able to get paltry points for critting without entering as its implemented
> 
> thats my take on it





Trinity said:


> im on the road now after bookshopping and then imma eat dinner so ill get to this later


i guess you better decide cuz like half the contestants are DQed by current rules for not having done crits


----------



## NO (Jan 29, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> i guess you better decide cuz like half the contestants are DQed by current rules for not having done crits


I will post my critiques soon but I disagree with the idea of forcing participants to do that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I will post my critiques soon but I disagree with the idea of forcing participants to do that.


well maybe afg and trin will pussy out of that rule but it's the most important thing about the contest so id hope not


----------



## NO (Jan 29, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> well maybe afg and trin will pussy out of that rule but it's the most important thing about the contest so id hope not


If you want to enforce a rule like that, you do it in between contests before people submit their entries, lol.

Also, why are you saying it's important when you opened your critique with "xD sadly I need 50 words for this"?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

When do submissions end?


----------



## NO (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> When do submissions end?


#26 is closed for submissions, but feel free to critique the entries in the rating thread. 


shit said:


> Dates:
> Start: 15/Jan Saturday
> Finish: 26/Jan, Friday
> Crit start: 27/Jan, Saturday
> Crit finish, 29/Jan, Monday

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> If you want to enforce a rule like that, you do it in between contests before people submit their entries, lol.
> 
> Also, why are you saying it's important when you opened your critique with "xD sadly I need 50 words for this"?


you got your 50 words


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I thought we were moving forward? But as you decided to keep responding after I left, let me do so, @afgpride.


I'm sorry, what?  You threw a petulant fit in this thread and called me out several times.  I said I would respond after dinner, and I did, after all of this:

*Spoiler*: __ 






afgpride said:


> Alright, time to crack my knuckles
> 
> Will respond after dinner





Zatch said:


> I'm probably logging off for the rest of the day because I have a lot of plans for tonight - if you don't see my response.





Zatch said:


> Idiotic. Poetry is about concision. If taking the piss is writing a haiku, then I guess we may as well disqualify entire swaths of literary history. If literary minimalism is someone's idea of low-effort, then he doesn't grasp how difficult removing words to polish is. And I was also annoyed that people were discussing me WITHOUT tagging me. I never looked at this thread. Milad knew this was my first submission here. I was the only one who had submitted at that point, so have the courtesy to say you have some reservations about my entry. Don't set me up for failure.
> 
> Before I go, let me say this:
> 
> ...





Zatch said:


> At this point, I don't even see the point of continuing here with my submission. It's not fun. It's detracted from my experience on the forums for two days now. It's drama that a moderator should have taken care of. If Gina gets banned in the CB for giving someone a dumb rating, then you know you have a problem with management in this section, comparatively.





Zatch said:


> Clearly I'm a coward for going against this entire section. Yep, makes perfect sense.





Zatch said:


> I think it's hostile. I think it's rude if you say someone took the effort to make a poem and say it was low-effort because of the word count. It's insult, as well to poets in general - for reasons I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> You're acting like this is an isolated incident, but OK.





Zatch said:


> I believe JJ and I both stated that this feels like the most cliquish section.





Zatch said:


> No, this is another issue. You and AFG are acting like Luc is some barrier to entry for being a participant in this section. You both have stated in some formulation, "I mean if one critic out of a pool of half dozen is a hardass or a scumbag or whatever
> 
> If you let that cancel out 5-6 potentially supportive and encouraging critiques then you’re a thin-skinned coward who probably was never going to make a commitment to entering this contest consistently."
> 
> This is not an answer. Brushing a problem under the rug and just warning users is not an answer. I don't know how better to express that.





Zatch said:


> And my opinion of Luc is considerably low EXACTLY because he made a stupid conflation of prose and poetry. That doesn't show someone who's well-read to me.





Zatch said:


> My response was not disproportionate had AFG posted my real entry.





Zatch said:


> What's the point of being harsh for harsh's sake?
> 
> Wad, tell me if this makes sense.
> 
> ...





Zatch said:


> As I said, my response would have made sense if AFG had posted my postmodern fiction. I like it how you've yet to actually respond to any arguments, or how your opinion that writing a poem is somehow VASTLY less worthy than your burping up 500 words.





Zatch said:


> @Trinity it's not about the fucking critiques. I can take a critique. It's how you have members NOT participating in this section because you give out the appearance of being a fucking clique that coddles to a deranged member who hypes himself up but is bereft of literary capital.
> 
> If you think talking about me behind my back is fine, then great - I am done with this section.





Zatch said:


> Uh... but Luc wasn't the only one talking about me? AFG responded to him. Why did I not get tagged so I could talk about it two days before the submission like adults do?





Zatch said:


> That sounds like aiding and abetting someone's behavior. Which, as you all have admitted, you make gracious acceptances for Luc.





Zatch said:


> You're missing the entire point, and I'm confused how.





Zatch said:


> Great, Luc. Let's just move on forward from here. I'm not going to respond anymore, and if we end up chatting again, we chat again.





Zatch said:


> I do have to leave, like I mentioned a while ago.





The universe doesn't have to flow at your personal pace.  You poked the bear, I said I'd respond, I responded.




> Really? It’s been destructive?


Heavily so.  Due to your petulant, insecure explosion over the most benign insult I've seen in weeks, this thread has been soaked in drama, we've had two reports, and you have lobbied for a member to get banned because they offended you.  Rather than act like a mature adult, you've chosen to cause a scene, over and over again, with the aim of getting back at Lucaniel and nothing else.  What's worse is that while being a total migraine throughout this whole ordeal, you have tried to pin blame on me, as if not bending to the slightest breeze of your personal whims is some sort of cardinal sin.



> I seem to be the only one soaked in facts. You took over a dying section, and I raised it to the apotheosis of attention and spectacle this past week. You had more entries than you typically do, and I brought users from around the forum to view this thread and section of intellectual masturbation. Destructive: no. Productive/life-restoring: Yes.


This is the text equivalent of a cringe vine.



> I know there was nothing wrong with my entry. I’ve never said there was. I said I found it insulting that you didn’t tag me in a discussion about me. That’s all. Something you still haven’t commented on. The only person who has is Trinity. And yes – I would have responded differently because all I care about is the writing and doing better. I still had 48 hours.


I don't care.



> Nope. Let’s not project that unto me. Fallacy: faulty cause. You seem incapable of accepting something that deviates from your narrative of me being thin-skinned. Listen, AFG – If I were weak to criticism, I wouldn’t have brought this to the attention of the entire forum. I wouldn't have put myself out there for multiple users to attack. That’s not what a poltroon does. The internal contradiction (read: fallacy of inconsistency) of this is outstanding.


These events have shown that you are indeed extremely weak to criticism and, at this point, probably the most thin skinned person I've ever encountered on this forum by far.  That's about as frank an observation as I can make.  You took a passive aggressive remark and turned it into a more contrived soap opera than a budget Bollywood film.



> I don’t think so. I made this into postmodern piece and showed it to a couple of people before I PM’d you (one of whom even thought you’d really appreciate the ingenuity of it). I thought it was a highly clever and original take on the theme of cold, but I didn’t realize how unfamiliar you were with postmodernism fiction. This was, I admit, my largest mistake.


I don't care.



> So why even bring this up now? You acknowledge that I acted on the behest of a mod, and that’s not what my typical response would have been. If you’re bringing this up only to criticize it, it’s disingenuous. This is something we call fallacy of red herring. Another strike for you.


At the behest of a mod who was trying to calm you down.  When you're calling for the head of a member because they said something mean, sometimes the best advice a non-section-specific mod can give you is to report it.  They wouldn't have prescribed that action for you if you didn't cause the scene to begin with.



> Once again – your explanation of this is silly and trite. You’re explaining this to whom? Not me. Congratulations at being able to laugh at someone’s report. Once again, I ask for your motivation of this? Are you taking it seriously, or just want to make some jocular comments to assuage your ego and prove that you’re a cool mod?


You need to brush up on your argumentative skills.  What you're trying to do here is gotcha me, but all you're doing is whining.



> Also, let’s be clear. I didn’t agree with you restoring my poem. You show me the receipt of that. Where is my consent, if you’re all about that? At that point, if you weren’t going to allow my “thinking out loud”, then I didn’t want to participate further. And if you’re unwilling to classify this all as postmodernist, performance art, then you need to brush up on the subject. I can proffer you some book recommendations.






1. You already submitted the poem as an entry.
2. It was deleted based on false information you lied about.
3. It was restored based on that information turning out to be false.
4. You clearly stated it was up to me whether to restore your original entry or to use your "postmodern" piece instead.
5. Your postmodern piece didn't qualify as a flashfiction story.

Take responsibility for your actions instead of pinning blame on others.



> Here’s just a taste of how factually erroneous you are.
> 
> 
> “In contrast to those critics of postmodernism who fear the dissolution of the active subject, the contributors here demonstrate that autobiography gives postmodernism a discourse through which to theorize human agency. The autobiographical subject that emerges is not the decentered human agent of so many versions of postmodernism but the producer of texts that call attention to the contradictions in dominant modes of self-representation and demonstrate the possibilities of writing from from other locations.”
> ...


I don't care.



> Wow, Milad. We’ve never actually argued before, but I guess you're into fallacies. “Things Luc didn’t do” is nothing but the fallacy of appealing to the extremes. Why make this? There’s no relevance here. Desperate?


The relevance is your disposition, which is that he did something so offensive that I need to punish him and make an example out of him.  Given that he did nothing worthy of punishment, this is a judgement you make out of emotional anger over his criticisms toward your work and your intelligence.  I listed things Luc hasn't done as a rhetorical device, because a disposition that has effectively demonized him egregiously beyond any semblance of reason deserves to be sobered appropriately.

You keep throwing the term fallacy around, I suggest you find actual logical points I'm making and describe how they're fallacious rather than simply accusing me.  It's quite obvious your entire tirade thus far as been 99% emotionally fuelled, so trying to out-logic me is walking on ice.



> I didn’t ignore the warning. What you IGNORE is that I didn’t like that you were discussing the work without my knowledge two days prior to the submission. I would have liked a tag so that I could have heard the reservations and made my work better before the deadline. That’s what adults do. You don’t backbite, AFG. I don’t see why you’re incapable of understanding the salient point. “Lobby repeatedly” – oh wait? I thought you weren’t going to fault me for following the advice of a moderator. Inconsistency much?


It's the flashfiction discussion thread.  You don't need to be tagged for people to casually discuss your work.  I don't owe you an explanation.



> I ignored Luc when you told me to, exactly. But you also claimed he would no longer be responding to me, which is why I started to post again when he made additional comments toward me. What I would have liked to have seen from you as a moderator is come in and say, “Hey, I told Zatch not to respond, so let’s not continue the issue.” Do you see how your LACK of presence in a PUBLIC space seems like you’re biased? A true, non-partial moderator would have done something to extinguish some of the tensions. Let this be a lesson to you.


I said he would no longer be hounding you.  He hasn't addressed you directly since.  The promise he broke to me is that he wouldn't continue to fan the flames in the thread, but that promise broken is personal and not grounds to ban him or chastise him formally.  Just like my prescription to you of at least trying to act like you're over 5 years old is a personal one, and breaking that only disappoints me, and doesn't cause me to give you formal warnings.

As far as the tensions go, I said you were in the right to shoot back at Lucaniel after he went and ridiculed your lie.  You got your shot in.  He didn't respond.  You continued.  And continued.  And started complaining about my actions personally:

*Spoiler*: __ 






Zatch said:


> Going to have to agree here, @jayjay³².
> 
> As I said in our PM, @afgpride  -
> 
> ...





Zatch said:


> Before I go, let me say this:
> 
> Wad made some of the most active threads in 2017. Was he too-good to be punished? No. He was banned for two weeks. No one should be able to act with impunity. You know Luc is an asshole, @afgpride; you pm'd me this. You know he's a person who flames. Talking to me in private is one thing; yes, I can respect that. But you need to make efforts in public that show he can't get away with anything because he's your friend, or he's an ingrained institution to this section.
> 
> @Trinity





I think you're more concerned with one-upping Lucaniel and playing power games with me than alleviating tension.  Your actions certainly suggest it.



> Another fallacy: slippery slope. I’ve never once suggested this become a section of carebears. When did I ever employ such a word, pray tell? I want all blunt members “thrown to the gulags for offending” me? Nope. Never once said that, but I’m glad your extrapolation leads to a fallacy you can be proud of.
> 
> Another fallacy: hypothesis contrary to fact. Maybe you ban Luc for being a flaming asshole. Maybe that doesn't lead to a gulag and a carebear atmosphere but leads to more participation and a revived section? But no – in your mind, things can only be one way.


You acted inappropriately after Luc characterized your entry as "taking the piss".  You tried to get him banned for calling you braindead.  You went on to try to pressure me to formally discipline him because he made fun of you after seeing that you lied to him to try to make him look dumb.

Everyone knows I'm cautious of reprimanding people because they're offensive.  I stated my approach clearly multiple times.  In spite of this, you have actively lobbied for people to be punished for being mean to you.  This is something you either need to change, or make peace with.  Right now you're trying to have your cake and eat it too.



> Let me recapitulate.  You’ve done ANOTHER fallacy, tu quoque. “Luc is in immature asshole, but because he knows he is one, I don't need to say anything, whereas you’re immature but haven’t said so.” Terrific logic there.


Wrong again.  Tu quoque is discrediting your argument on the basis that your actions have been in contradiction with the argument.  I gather you saw the word "hypocrisy" and ran with it, because you're trying to grandstand.

There is absolutely nothing logically unsound about this:

Luc knows he's an asshole, therefore he doesn't need to be lectured about the fact that he's an asshole.  You don't know that you're immature, which is why we're going back and forth on why you're immature.​
It's about as straightforward a statement someone can make.



> Once again: My grievance has been that NUMEROUS members won’t participate in this section because of Luc. Your response? That’s Luc being Luc, and it’s worked in the past.


I don't care about your "grievance" about members not participating.  You haven't shown to be a trustworthy or mature person, let alone someone who genuinely cares about this section.  Nonetheless, I'm responding to you head on, because you have a right to be egocentric and immature.  You just don't get to be so and have everyone accommodate you with pleasantries and hit jobs.



> Another fallacy: appeal to tradition. You have options of how you can handle this, but you want to keep things the way they are. You want Luc in place of six users. Great. You should have said so from the beginning that you had no ideal to change this place.


Another "fallacy" namedrop, another flop.  Tradition is invoked to describe the actual history of Luc relative to new participants of the contest.  Anything else, including the idea that banishing Luc from the contest/section will somehow acquire the contest 6 of your imaginary friends, is not something I'm interested in.  Not because Luc is more important than 6 people, but because gaining 5 members is not worth banning someone for no reason.  There's actually quite a few reasons why this is mind numbingly ridiculous, but that's probably the easiest one.



> You reign however you wish to reign. You project your narrative to make this is a situation of delicacy and oversensitivity. You continue to use seven fallacies to make your arguments please you.






> Uh, no. I have to agree with JJ on this. I guess if you want to use hyperbole and upgrade acquaintance to “buddy,” then sure – you’re within your rights. But we’ve never had a one-on-one conversation. I didn’t know your name until a week ago. I didn’t know you had a thing with another mod until a week ago. Don't pretend like we’re friends because I like your posts in the café, or I agree with your stances. This is absurd. Delusion, much? One can only hope you put _buddy_ in quotes for irony’s sake.


Fair enough, we aren't 'buddies' then.  We'll even throw in that this conclusion isn't at all influenced by the recent butting of heads as a bonus.  You're just a random member, and I'm just a mod.  Luc is a 'buddy'.  You, a random member, have been stirring the pot and trying to get a 'buddy' banned, and I have been rejecting it.  Glad that's ironed out.



> Don’t worry. I’m not putting anyone on super ignore. This has been an incredibly easy argument to win, and I couldn’t care less if you want to take another swing.


That's fine if you want to believe it, as long as it makes you feel better and calms you down.



> Suggestion. Next time you want to make some accusations – do them properly. Or, you know, be a moderator and not a friend. Or, you know, let someone release his literature at the apposite time. I'm of the mind had that piece been public BEFORE this whole argument came about, opinions would have been different.


Suggestion noted and discarded.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> When do submissions end?


Already ended, but a new contest will start soon.  I'll tag you when it starts if you want


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Already ended, but a new contest will start soon.  I'll tag you when it starts if you want


sounds good  , I'll see if I can digest and rate he current entries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> sounds good  , I'll see if I can digest and rate he current entries.


that feel when ratings literally just closed too 

gonna count them up then ask the winner to choose the next theme, so the new cycle should start by tonight most likely

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeno (Jan 29, 2018)

new battledome thread: batman with prep vs afg armed with seven fallacies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Jan 29, 2018)

afgpride said:


> that feel when ratings literally just closed too


Damn, I should've asked you to wait. Didn't you see me viewing the thread? Nearly finished with my reviews.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Damn, I should've asked you to wait. Didn't you see me viewing the thread? Nearly finished with my reviews.


Tell you what

I'll spot you a point if you finish up your reviews

If it changes the order and there's controversy around this I can't do much about the fact that the deadline has passed (and i've counted the ratings up and updated the points), but otherwise I think that's fair

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Jan 29, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Tell you what
> 
> I'll spot you a point if you finish up your reviews
> 
> If it changes the order and there's controversy around this I can't do much about the fact that the deadline has passed (and i've counted the ratings up and updated the points), but otherwise I think that's fair


Nah, that's fair. This is what the post said so I thought it was closing later during the day.


shit said:


> Crit finish, 29/Jan, Monday


But do not worry about changing the result or giving me a point. I will finish up and post my reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Nah, that's fair. This is what the post said so I thought it was closing later during the day.
> 
> But do not worry about changing the result or giving me a point. I will finish up and post my reviews.


I actually had no clue shit wrote the crit deadline as Monday, we usually do it Sunday.  But I can see how only a 2 day window for crits can be problematic


----------



## NO (Jan 29, 2018)

All good, I'll post my reviews in a moment but please don't change the result.

Congratulations to @Lucaniel.


----------



## shit (Jan 29, 2018)

I also plan to crit today


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Will crit today as well. 

Three day window also much better than two days. Especially since I’m usually busy on weekends.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Where's the next topic? I came in here ready to start typing out my next entry so I can get first place and I don't see a new thread yet.


----------



## Nello (Jan 29, 2018)

@Zatch mind giving some hints as to what's going on in your poem?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 29, 2018)

Nello said:


> @Zatch mind giving some hints as to what's going on in your poem?



SLUTT Å MELD MEG 

no, but really. i pm'd afg last night if he wanted a response to his post above, and he was leaning towards a no. he asked me not to dilate the cold phase/issue further, and I'm going to respect that. I admit I overreacted at first, and i'm sorry for the hassle - so i'm going to take a transitory break and come back later if i'm up for it.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2018)

Zatch said:


> SLUTT Å MELD MEG
> 
> no, but really. i pm'd afg last night if he wanted a response to his post above, and he was leaning towards a no. he asked me not to dilate the cold phase/issue further, and I'm going to respect that. I admit I overreacted at first, so i'm going to take a transitory break and come back later if i'm up for it.


You told me you had further retorts to what I said and asked if I wanted you to continue the argument.  Obviously I didn't _want_ you to continue the argument and stated such.  If you're curious as to what I want, it would be for you to let the drama die down.  That's all I told you; what I did or didn't want and what I did or didn't prefer.

Answering an innocent question about your poem isn't perpetuating drama, so if you want my approval, you have it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 29, 2018)

afgpride said:


> You told me you had further retorts to what I said and asked if I wanted you to continue the argument.  Obviously I didn't _want_ you to continue the argument and stated such.  If you're curious as to what I want, it would be for you to let the drama die down.  That's all I told you; what I did or didn't want and what I did or didn't prefer.
> 
> Answering an innocent question about your poem isn't perpetuating drama, so if you want my approval, you have it.



Are you recounting the crits if WAD and shit post today? and then - do you want me to put in my scores (or are you fine with them being blank)?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2018)

They're past due so no.  Any further crits will be for the spirit of the competition, honoring the most important part, which is honest feedback.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

afgpride said:


> honoring the most important part, which is honest feedback.





@ me bro


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> Where's the next topic? I came in here ready to start typing out my next entry so I can get first place and I don't see a new thread yet.


winner picks next topic

lets go with something broad 

next theme is *magic*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

afgpride said:


> They're past due so no.  Any further crits will be for the spirit of the competition, honoring the most important part, which is honest feedback.



Oh. Then I’ll get mine done in the next few days.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2018)

@afgpride @Trinity

the new thread contains an additional rule making what was previously understood, explicit. you can remove it if you want, but imo it's essential



> *9. If you enter and do not rate & review the other entries, your flashfic is disqualified from points.*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

That said, thanks for all the feedback on mine, guys.

I understand it was a really boring/generic story (and somewhat terribly written at times), but I did rush it in under an hour after having that brief window between being unbanned and being otherwise occupied. 

Fun fact: I was originally going to have the Rebecca character saved only to be killed later (which would have reflected doubly in the 'cold' theme, in this case referencing emotional coldness) but I couldn't implement it properly and thought people would find such a twist in a short story such as this to be lacking in emotional impact.

However, I did note that nobody caught the Easter Egg of the old man being named Christopher, which was supposed to reference Which I felt could have potentially added a theological ambiguity to the climax of it, but in the end I do admit it was still mostly thoughtless drivel I churned out for the sake of participating.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> That said, thanks for all the feedback on mine, guys.
> 
> I understand it was a really boring/generic story (and somewhat terribly written at times), but I did rush it in under an hour after having that brief window between being unbanned and being otherwise occupied.
> 
> ...


i thought it was chris rock and that was why he kept saying the n word


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 29, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> i thought the original incentive was that if you didn't do crits your entry was DQed, have you switched it around to a positive incentive rather than a negative one because you think that'll work better
> 
> i kinda liked the unforgiving nature of the previous rule tho. it made doing crits your duty. no crits, no possibility of getting points


i'm okay with how it is/this/or the compromise

has this had any positive or neutral impact at all on participation? it's hard to judge because it was the same people participating for some time with no variation and it was pretty easy to tell why you guys were in it

i like this quote in particular because it emphasizes critiques_ and_ getting your pieces done, but no idea if any of the current crop of regulars really care enough about points to actually have that as a motivator and are just doing it for the hell of it (which is fantastic)

tl;dr whatever works best or has been working and if you guys want to change it around in the future to see a particular outcome that's cool too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Participants should absolutely be forced to critique to earn their points. 

Not to sound elitist, but I’m typically gonna value the thoughts of someone giving me tips on how to better my writing...from other people who are trying to better their writing.

6/4/2 1st/2nd/3rd

1 point for crits from non-participants
1 point for crits from participants who didn’t place top 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> i thought it was chris rock and that was why he kept saying the n word



wait why did u edit this


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> wait why did u edit this


because i remembered that you had specified the mountain was in colorado or some shit so i thought you were gonna go "why would there be afghan kids in colorado " and i didnt wanna deal with that hassle innit so i just went with a broader joke


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> because i remembered that you had specified the mountain was in colorado or some shit so i thought you were gonna go "why would there be afghan kids in colorado " and i didnt wanna deal with that hassle innit so i just went with a broader joke



i feel like the presence of Chris Kyle’s ghost being able to influence our physical plane by killing infants is much more far fetched than the presence of afghan infants on the Appalachian trail


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> i feel like the presence of Chris Kyle’s ghost being able to influence our physical plane by killing infants is much more far fetched than the presence of afghan infants on the Appalachian trail


then you're not a true american!!!!


----------



## shit (Jan 29, 2018)

So can we please have Monday as an additional crit day from now on


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2018)

shit said:


> So can we please have Monday as an additional crit day from now on


I'm thinking having the FF deadline on a Wednesday and the crit deadline the following Sunday, circling back to how it was for the bulk of the past year.  What you guys think?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2018)

shit said:


> So can we please have Monday as an additional crit day from now on


iunno the two new kids got their crits in over the weekend and so did afg and me but you and wad didn't get them in at all even with the monday. seems like that law where the work you have to do will expand to fill the available time

those who conscientiously do crits, usually do them w/o needing the extra day, and those who flake, flake no matter how much extra time they get


afgpride said:


> I'm thinking having the FF deadline on a Wednesday and the crit deadline the following Sunday, circling back to how it was for the bulk of the past year.  What you guys think?


we can try it if you want but it failed after a while because it didn't work out as being enough time to submit an ff 

i think crits are naturally much easier than the ff because you just have to look at the ffs and say what you think, rather than actually _invent_ something, draft it, check it for mistakes, maybe rewrite it, etc. which is the process with ffs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

yes


----------



## shit (Jan 29, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> iunno the two new kids got their crits in over the weekend and so did afg and me but you and wad didn't get them in at all even with the monday. seems like that law where the work you have to do will expand to fill the available time
> 
> those who conscientiously do crits, usually do them w/o needing the extra day, and those who flake, flake no matter how much extra time they get


It's still Monday my man


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> iunno the two new kids got their crits in over the weekend and so did afg and me but you and wad didn't get them in at all even with the monday. seems like that law where the work you have to do will expand to fill the available time
> 
> those who conscientiously do crits, usually do them w/o needing the extra day, and those who flake, flake no matter how much extra time they get



weekends are bad for me

saturday is my day off so i pretty much cant be fucked to do anything with NF for the most part those days
and sunday is my hardest day of the week so to speak

so im pretty much not ever gonna do anything on the weekend ever

which is the only time available i had to crit lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shit (Jan 29, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I'm thinking having the FF deadline on a Wednesday and the crit deadline the following Sunday, circling back to how it was for the bulk of the past year.  What you guys think?


Yes I loved the wednesday deadline

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2018)

shit said:


> It's still Monday my man


o yeah timezones...

ok i'll change the dates on the thing to say monday will also be for crits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2018)

@Dr. White @Larcher 

New theme is out, brosephs


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Sweet thanks for the tag. What are the constraints? Is it just small fictional stories that just have to fit into the theme?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Sweet thanks for the tag. What are the constraints? Is it just small fictional stories that just have to fit into the theme?


pretty much. 500 word limit

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Sweet thanks for the tag. What are the constraints? Is it just small fictional stories that just have to fit into the theme?


Yup, just a fictional story in 500 words or less that involves the theme "magic"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2018)

@Dr. White by the way, the theme can be interpreted whatever way you like, so long as it's reasonable 

ie; fantasy with spells, real life illusionists, the nba legend magic johnson, these all fit into the theme despite being very different at the surface


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @Dr. White by the way, the theme can be interpreted whatever way you like, so long as it's reasonable
> 
> ie; fantasy with spells, real life illusionists, the nba legend magic johnson, these all fit into the theme despite being very different at the surface


uh oh my mans gonna do a story about magic tryna use magic to cure his AIDS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

meanwhile ill pander to my weeb audience and do one about mahou shoujos ofc

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

hmmm guess ill go with harry potter


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

> when you do your flash fiction in 10 mins and don't proof read your work and still get a higher rating then zatch 

thanks, shit


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2018)

what about smut involving magic the gathering players?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

or perhaps a made up transcription of a fight between Wally West and Doctor Strange


----------



## shit (Jan 29, 2018)

Leaky Rectum said:


> what about smut involving magic the gathering players?


after the entry about the guy with a lizard dick jerking it while peeping through a window at his mom, I can safely say that'd be fine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

shit said:


> after the entry about the guy with a lizard dick jerking it while peeping through a window at his mom, I can safely say that'd be fine



im still somewhat internally mortified that this piece was better than half the stuff ive submitted

embarrassment should not be a barrier of entry to this contest

nope


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2018)

shame is for the weak

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2018)

shit said:


> after the entry about the guy with a lizard dick jerking it while peeping through a window at his mom, I can safely say that'd be fine


that was a well executed troll entry

left everyone in a daze


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

@afgpride

Is it "frowned upon" if I choose to write an alternate ending to Harry Potter? 

I'm not asking if it's against the rules, I'm asking if you and all the other section regulars are gonna be all  with my entry, since I'll be basing it on an already established fictional universe.

If that's not how things are done in here then I'll think of something else I guess, let me know.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 30, 2018)

Ava said:


> @afgpride
> 
> Is it "frowned upon" if I choose to write an alternate ending to Harry Potter?
> 
> ...


Can't speak for anyone else, but I struggle to take fanfiction seriously at all, and don't like references to nf members etc either.  It can be amusing in general but it's harder to impress me than other work when I'm reviewing it.  That's my honest opinion.  I doubt everyone shares the same sentiment though, so don't decide based on me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

afgpride said:


> so don't decide based on me.



Well my goal is to win as much points as possible and improve my writing I guess... so yeah if one of the judges isn't into an idea then I'm not gonna do it.

I'll just do something else for the magic theme, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## shit (Jan 30, 2018)

that entry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

shit said:


> that entry


She really wrote an entry based on me fucking my brother.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll have my entry submitted tomorrow btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2018)

just in time


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2018)

Trinity said:


> real talk creative fiction is harder than shitposting



this


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2018)

afgpride said:


> So after all the grandstanding about me favoring people, this is the heaviest criticism you have to offer: that I shouldn't have warned Zatch about possible negative reception in the first place.
> 
> I rest my case.



To a degree I agree with this actually 

not only in this case because it sort of triggered the problem to begin with (sorta - zatch may have done what he'd done regardless but I feel like he conceived the idea in response to the notion that there was this natural disaster lurking in the flash fiction who gave everyone 2/10's for laughs) but also because why do people need to be warned about that in the first place? Maybe a general warning like "hey - the flashfiction is very harsh critique but we all love you anyway" is warranted but once you step beyond that to single out a specific reviewer then I think that can (and did) cause a problem.

thoughts for next time I guess

not staff btw

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2018)

afgpride said:


> but I struggle to take fanfiction seriously at all


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't struggle at all.

I just don't.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 31, 2018)

I wrote the first flash fiction entry
AMA


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2018)

Did you write the first FF entry?


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 31, 2018)

Leaky Rectum said:


> Did you write the first FF entry?


Not the very first one, that was probably Jesus, but the first on in the Magic theme thread.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 31, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> To a degree I agree with this actually
> 
> not only in this case because it sort of triggered the problem to begin with (sorta - zatch may have done what he'd done regardless but I feel like he conceived the idea in response to the notion that there was this natural disaster lurking in the flash fiction who gave everyone 2/10's for laughs) but also because why do people need to be warned about that in the first place? Maybe a general warning like "hey - the flashfiction is very harsh critique but we all love you anyway" is warranted but once you step beyond that to single out a specific reviewer then I think that can (and did) cause a problem.
> 
> ...


Thing is, I turned out to be right because not only did Luc negatively comment on the thing I predicted he'd negatively comment on, the reaction to said negative comment was an emotionally hurt one.  You can say the warning fuelled the response but we're in a circular state of wrong at that point because:

>No warning
>Why didn't you warn me about this

or

>Warning
>Why did you warn me about this

Are the only options.  You sort of have to assume that me not mentioning anything about Luc at all would've avoided all this mess, which means that when Luc called the work "taking the piss" a shit storm wouldn't have brewed over it, which I find extremely hard to picture.  Would Ava have reacted the same way to Luc after being put on guard?  Mider?  Larcher?  Tensa?  Not really. 

I get the singling out part I guess, but we're splitting hairs when we get to warning generally and warning specifically prior to a specific trigger point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Thing is, I turned out to be right because not only did Luc negatively comment on the thing I predicted he'd negatively comment on, the reaction to said negative comment was an emotionally hurt one.  You can say the warning fuelled the response but we're in a circular state of wrong at that point because:
> 
> >No warning
> >Why didn't you warn me about this
> ...



hmm

I don't mean to say that it would have cut the confrontation off entirely because I don't think the confrontation necessarily needed to be cut off entirely? It's an important discussion (for the future of the FF at least) to get out of the way in so far as "is poetry a valid entry" and "is there a minimum word count?" type questions go.

What I was getting at is more so the specific conflict that evolved - if we give zatch the benefit of the doubt then the sequence of events goes like this:

you tell him to be careful of luc -> he concocts the scheme to try and paint luc like a philistine with the nobel poetry ruse

which is really the most problematic part of this because it moved the conversation from an academic "what are our standards for poetry?" to a more personal luc v zatch clusterfuck where zatch was heavily invested in proving luc wrong and luc was heavily invested in probing zatch's autism about nobel laureate poetry ruses

but on the flip side the whole thing's basically done now so idk if I care to keep arguing this point regardless (and also ur the mod so ur tyrannical word goes  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I wrote the first flash fiction entry
> AMA



what was it about?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 31, 2018)

afgpride said:


> , the reaction to said negative comment was an emotionally hurt one.



No, I disagree. As I've told you numerous times, this is not correct. Nighty was more correct in her take.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 31, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> what was it about?


A jinni coming to the NF Cafe

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> A jinni coming to the NF Cafe



interesting

I give this a 10

okay see you next contest everyone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> what was it about?


The Lannister ending didn't make it clear which member's perspective the story was written from?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 31, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> hmm
> 
> I don't mean to say that it would have cut the confrontation off entirely because I don't think the confrontation necessarily needed to be cut off entirely? It's an important discussion (for the future of the FF at least) to get out of the way in so far as "is poetry a valid entry" and "is there a minimum word count?" type questions go.
> 
> ...


I think there are fair points to be made here but it feels like what I did only would theoretically make things worse on the 0.0001% of the population that would react in the way that occurred.  For the other 99.9999% saying that "hey, you can do this poem thing but one of our regulars will probably be harsh about it so bear that in mind" will result in them being more numb to the negative feedback rather than caught off guard and unexpectedly offended in their first experience in the competition.  Even if I grant the hindsight account of these events it doesn't convince me that it's a rule more than an anomaly.  I should probably stop peddling the "Luc boogieman" meme though you're right, that seems to if nothing else validate the hate cult against him so I'll stop that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2018)

Ava said:


> The Lannister ending didn't make it clear which member's perspective the story was written from?



I haven't read it u fuc 

that's why I asked what it was about

like

???????

why would I ask what it was about if I'd read it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 31, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I haven't read it u fuc
> 
> that's why I asked what it was about
> 
> ...



I just assumed you didn't have the necessary braincells to comprehend that 10/10 flash fiction about me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 31, 2018)

i'm not laughing

there's just dust in my throat

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

Everytime I start posting in a new section, something situation involving with a mod always happens.

I'm bad luck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

That was a fast agree.

Stay petty as always.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 31, 2018)

Ava said:


> Everytime I start posting in a new section, something situation involving with a mod always happens.
> 
> I'm bad luck.


Why are you  'ing when you're  'ing underneath

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Why are you  'ing when you're  'ing underneath


Trying to pretend to be a good member.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 31, 2018)

Oh, @Ava if you're still vacillating between fanfiction of HP or not, I'd say go for it. Some keystone works in English literature are fanfiction, like Paradise Lost, Wide Sargasso Sea, Ulysses, various Shakespeare plays (not to mention culturally pervasive stuff like 50 Shades).


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Oh, @Ava if you're still vacillating between fanfiction of HP or not, I'd say go for it. Some keystone works in English literature are fanfiction, like Paradise Lost, Wide Sargasso Sea, Ulysses, various Shakespeare plays (not to mention culturally pervasive stuff like 50 Shades).


How about the adventures of the Dark Wizard Zatch as he attempts to destroy all his enemies?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2018)

daily reminder that dante's inferno is celebrity fanfiction

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 31, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> daily reminder that dante's inferno is celebrity fanfiction



I was going to say that but was focusing on English stuff. 



Ava said:


> How about the adventures of the Dark Wizard Zatch as he attempts to destroy all his enemies?



i'd buy it.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 31, 2018)

daily reminder that everything after the cell arc in the dragonball universe is fanfiction

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

Zatch said:


> i'd buy it.



Thanks for the ideas man, but I'm gonna think of something for myself and submit it in a few hours.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> luc was heavily invested in probing zatch's autism about nobel laureate poetry ruses


it is fascinating tbf


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

@afgpride 

I won't be online for awhile so I can't particpate in this weeks flash fiction, I apologize.

I will participate in future ones when I return though.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 31, 2018)

Ava said:


> @afgpride
> 
> I won't be online for awhile so I can't particpate in this weeks flash fiction, I apologize.
> 
> I will participate in future ones when I return though.


You know it's not due until Feb 9th right?  Either way no worries, hope to see you back soon


----------



## NO (Feb 1, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I think there are fair points to be made here but it feels like what I did only would theoretically make things worse on the 0.0001% of the population that would react in the way that occurred.  For the other 99.9999% saying that "hey, you can do this poem thing but one of our regulars will probably be harsh about it so bear that in mind" will result in them being more numb to the negative feedback rather than caught off guard and unexpectedly offended in their first experience in the competition.  Even if I grant the hindsight account of these events it doesn't convince me that it's a rule more than an anomaly.  I should probably stop peddling the "Luc boogieman" meme though you're right, that seems to if nothing else validate the hate cult against him so I'll stop that.


>Nighty agrees with me that you started this
>afg: "oh I guess jayjay is right after all"


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 1, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I was going to say that but was focusing on English stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> i'd buy it.


It's been translated to english, so that's good enough.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2018)

Submitting my entry before I sleep, you have my word.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 2, 2018)

Ava said:


> Submitting my entry before I sleep, you have my word.


bro it's next friday not today 

feb 9th

get your rest, there's plenty of time left

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2018)

afgpride said:


> bro it's next friday not today
> 
> feb 9th
> 
> get your rest, there's plenty of time left





...i totally knew that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Itachі (Feb 2, 2018)

Ava said:


> ...i totally knew that



you gave your word though, so you have to do it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2018)

Itachі said:


> you gave your word though, so you have to do it


You're right, and I will keep it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 2, 2018)

Ava said:


> @afgpride
> 
> I won't be online for awhile so I can't particpate in this weeks flash fiction, I apologize.
> 
> I will participate in future ones when I return though.





afgpride said:


> You know it's not due until Feb 9th right?  Either way no worries, hope to see you back soon





Ava said:


> Submitting my entry before I sleep, you have my word.





afgpride said:


> bro it's next friday not today
> 
> feb 9th
> 
> get your rest, there's plenty of time left





Ava said:


> ...i totally knew that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2018)

In my defence, I get a lot of notifications so sometimes I miss posts


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2018)

bitchin'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2018)

@Leaky Rectum 

its time to make that rectum leaky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 2, 2018)

wow, box was so innocent 

what happened? i mean, aside from puberty


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 2, 2018)

afgpride said:


> wow, box was so innocent
> 
> what happened? i mean, aside from puberty



he joined the aloofiarchy


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2018)

Aloofiarchy was always the future.

All hail the new flesh.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2018)

also box is like 30 now so he was 21 and 19 in those

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 2, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> also box is like 30 now so he was 21 and 19 in those



tfw ur 21 on an anime forum with your whole life ahead of you but then 9 years later you're 30 on an anime forum


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 2, 2018)

30 is the new 20

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 2, 2018)

30 is like, ok well i guess i'm sort of an adult now 

18-29 is processing the fact that you're an adult but not being convinced yet

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2018)

Adult hood is just a meme.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 2, 2018)

remember when "growing out of" videogames was a thing 

woops i have a mortgage and some kids guess that means i have to trade in my games for bingo and golf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2018)

Well that was probably baby boomers wanting their progeny to be as dull and miserable as they were. 

This is the bing bing wahoo generation, gramps.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 2, 2018)

not related but i have to leave it somewhere


@Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

mass of the fermenting drews said:


> Well that was probably baby boomers wanting their progeny to be as dull and miserable as they were.
> 
> This is the bing bing wahoo generation, gramps.


Why does your name get dumber and dumber everytime I open this convo?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 3, 2018)

>this is dumber than Leaky Rectum

And it's now a modified band name that is guaranteed more interesting than anything you like, so idk. 

This is all Trin's doing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Just a joke buddy


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 3, 2018)

no this is called banter


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Why does your name get dumber and dumber everytime I open this convo?





Ava said:


> Just a joke buddy



the absolute state of reddit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Buskuv (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Buskuv (Feb 3, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask..

But, I have this complete outline of a short story, but the difficult part is putting it into words and sentences that flow well. Any advice or pointers? 

This is for my uni's journal, and it's due by next week.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask..
> 
> But, I have this complete outline of a short story, but the difficult part is putting it into words and sentences that flow well. Any advice or pointers?
> 
> This is for my uni's journal, and it's due by next week.


I'm a complete noob so take this with a grain of salt, but you should avoid the trap of plugging in sequences based on the outline like an essay.  Use the anatomy of your outline as checkpoints more than a skeleton.  Direct your prose _at _these checkpoints with the expectation that you'll reach them naturally.  You start with your opening, and direct your writing in such a way that you will inevitably reach whatever bullet point is next on your outline.  Focus on giving the preceding prose as much due diligence as possible, and then when you inevitably reach that part of your outline, continue with the same register while consciously directing the narrative again toward your next checkpoint.  

I think 'outlines' are typically undesirable but I know different writers prefer different methods.  If you're going to have one I think this method I described is probably best.  You can do the cutting down and chiselling later.  Best to just write something compelling that constitutes your outline rather than is written explicitly around it, and then trim down to the desired length.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 4, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I'm a complete noob so take this with a grain of salt, but you should avoid the trap of plugging in sequences based on the outline like an essay.  Use the anatomy of your outline as checkpoints more than a skeleton.  Direct your prose _at _these checkpoints with the expectation that you'll reach them naturally.  You start with your opening, and direct your writing in such a way that you will inevitably reach whatever bullet point is next on your outline.  Focus on giving the preceding prose as much due diligence as possible, and then when you inevitably reach that part of your outline, continue with the same register while consciously directing the narrative again toward your next checkpoint.
> 
> I think 'outlines' are typically undesirable but I know different writers prefer different methods.  If you're going to have one I think this method I described is probably best.  You can do the cutting down and chiselling later.  Best to just write something compelling that constitutes your outline rather than is written explicitly around it, and then trim down to the desired length.



This makes sense. Basically, just let everything flow and not force a certain event/action. 

Yeah, I've been told a couple of times to just let the characters do the talking instead of following an outline. But, personally, I have to have one in order to keep track of things I change or take out, makes it much easier for me in the long run.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2018)

Bruce Wayne said:


> But, I have this complete outline of a short story, but the difficult part is putting it into words and sentences that flow well. Any advice or pointers?
> 
> This is for my uni's journal, and it's due by next week.



I suck at this so no 

when I have something like this due I basically just come up with an idea and then smash it out which seems to work for me, if it helps it might be better to think about it as a series of connected shorts rather than one big piece. Rather than saying "okay I need to go from X to Y to Z to 123" say to yourself "okay I need to write the X part, then I need to write the Y part" without worrying about the bridging connections immediately. After you've got something concrete to look at, even if it's a few hundred words that don't really connect then you can start diving deeper and going "okay here's how X should connect to Y" and write that bridging piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2018)

just fart it out as quick as you can and make a single pass to trim and correct grammar and then be done

it's the only way

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I suck at this so no
> 
> when I have something like this due I basically just come up with an idea and then smash it out which seems to work for me, if it helps it might be better to think about it as a series of connected shorts rather than one big piece. Rather than saying "okay I need to go from X to Y to Z to 123" say to yourself "okay I need to write the X part, then I need to write the Y part" without worrying about the bridging connections immediately. After you've got something concrete to look at, even if it's a few hundred words that don't really connect then you can start diving deeper and going "okay here's how X should connect to Y" and write that bridging piece.


not to put any pressure on you or anything, but if you don't have an entry for this theme the nazis will win


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2018)

afgpride said:


> not to put any pressure on you or anything, but if you don't have an entry for this theme the nazis will win

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 4, 2018)

mass of the fermenting drews said:


> This is all Trin's doing.


i didnt know trin liked mass of the fermenting dregs. thats cool


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 5, 2018)

how you guys holding up


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2018)

holding up what?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 5, 2018)

not letting the nazis win


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2018)

I already did my part.

The rest of you are dirty commies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 5, 2018)

mass of the fermenting drews said:


> I already did my part.
> 
> The rest of you are dirty commies.


inshallah by allah i will have an entry soon alhamdulillah bismillah habibi ferrari maserati


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

What's going on in your avatar?

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

There was nothing optimistic about that.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Do that one more time.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Ashi (Feb 5, 2018)

@afgpride stop it you bully

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> What's going on in your avatar?



u know what happened to dany's brother


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

W said:


> u know what happened to dany's brother


Of course.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2018)

Well it's from a Rammstein video.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2018)

Count me out this time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2018)

W said:


> Count me out this time.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2018)

u basically count as 3 people in total too

what a _huge_ loss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

I'll pass as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 8, 2018)

@shit @Lucaniel @Nighty the Mighty @Dr. White @Larcher @Mider T friendly reminder entries are due tomorrow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 9, 2018)

im afraid i have "10 days of built up sleep debt" and i will be going to die now 

good luck people


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 9, 2018)

that feel when box will finally crit my shit

aw yiss


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> im afraid i have "10 days of built up sleep debt" and i will be going to die now
> 
> good luck people


no worries, it happens 

come through with the crits though


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 9, 2018)

@shit how you holding up there partner


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 9, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2018)

afgpride said:


>


How much time is left?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 9, 2018)

Ava said:


> How much time is left?


bout 5 hours or so


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2018)

@afgpride 

Do people who critique but dont submit an entry still get a point?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> @afgpride
> 
> Do people who critique but dont submit an entry still get a point?


yup


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2018)

@afgpride deadline is supposed to be monday, that's what luc put in the entry thread

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

at 400 words 

almost done


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

finished, jsut proofreading, 5 mins


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

ok done


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

fuck i got last place again in the ratings

rip my points


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeah I can't be bothered to do the ratings, feel free to disqualify me.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 13, 2018)

@shit @afgpride 

Thanks for the crits, fellas.  If you want anything from me, I can do it here or PM or whatever.  Otherwise I can just be lazy.

I generally have a subconscious love for esoteric purple prose, so it can be hard to strike a balance between something engaging with how it's written and something that's florid slop you have to wade through to find worth or meaning.  I think reading McCarthy has "helped" me balance excess with direction, but I still find I do better with imagery.

Though FF stuff is sometimes simply constrained by wordcount and so I'm trimming single words all over the place to keep a sentence I like.  Fuck the police.   I also almost never use smell in descriptors and I don't know why.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2018)

mass of the fermenting drews said:


> @shit @afgpride
> 
> Thanks for the crits, fellas.  If you want anything from me, I can do it here or PM or whatever.  Otherwise I can just be lazy.
> 
> ...


I've been parroting this at every chance but I'm a noob, a greenboy, a rookie's rookie, and I'm super keen on learning so any critique I get is greatly appreciated.  Not that anyone else necessarily does, but I have no ego about my work, I've decided in advance that I'm crap so any feedback I get is soaked up like a sponge (albeit in context).  Could really use feedback from you since you're a lot of more experienced.  That said, I don't want you going out of your way to do it, so if you don't feel like it don't force yourself.  I'm more interested in you dropping in and out without fear of getting sucked into chore-like tasks.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 13, 2018)

I really ain't that experienced at all but I will definitely try to get some feedback for you.  That's the only worthwhile part of the contest, and it was really helpful for me when I first started.  

Unless I die.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (Feb 13, 2018)

yessss, feed me back pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2018)

oh this prompt

im gonna tryhard it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 13, 2018)

@shit 

I like the overall concept, a very small moment that gets room to breathe and expound itself.  Sometimes it's hard to drive a moment like that in a convincing way, keeping engagement with the reader as well as not just dumping story progression.  I feel most of your prose balances a line between utilitarian and descriptive; a lot of your sentences are to the point, and that may have been intentional, but for a piece that's presumably just a singular moment in time you have a lot more room to use less "likes" and more organic descriptions, and to vary the way your sentences proceed--less linearity if you will.  That's kind of hard to explain but you can probably surmise.

"His breathing was so shallow it couldn’t be heard with a stethoscope, and it was so long that a single draw took several minutes. His skin was cracked everywhere it was exposed from the dry cold that had set in, and his eyelids were sealed by the rheum as tight as by heavy tape."

I think this is also a little too blunt--something about the paragraph kinda of falls a bit flat, even though the descriptions have meaning.  Also, using kind of modern items as descriptors seems anachronistic even though there's no real tie to our world or any kind of time-frame.  

The ending and beginning are some of the stronger points, especially the ending.  It has a finality that punctuates the kind of loose and open meat of the piece effectively, and does give the reader something to latch onto, something to tantalize the further reading.

@afgpride 

This has a nice flow to things; this is probably just me but a mix of action and explanation is hard to pull off, and I think it works a lot of the time, but a few places it seems to flutter a bit.  Mixing action, lore building as well as some flash back stuff feels a bit stuffed at times, but that also may just be me.

It's engaging but I think the action reads a bit confusingly; I think this is one of the hardest things to do effectively.  Managing the space and flow of action, especially something like this, becomes difficult to not bog down the reader with unnecessary details but also maintain a sense of action and flow, keeping the pieces all moving in a realistic way.  I think the A to B just needs some tweaking or trimming.  Also, also just me, but maneuvering out of dead ends on a fast airborne thing seems to be physically impossible unless I'm reading it wrong; going over would make more sense.

Also, this is probably mostly related to the contest, but it feels like this is part of something bigger but we're not really getting all of the good stuff; the ending is a little flat and the last sentence almost feels like it was bisected and the latter half discarded.  

It's seriously an enjoyable piece, don't get me wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2018)

mass of the fermenting drews said:


> @shit @afgpride
> 
> Thanks for the crits, fellas.  If you want anything from me, I can do it here or PM or whatever.  Otherwise I can just be lazy.
> 
> ...


i liked the second half of your entry better than the first half because you pared back the over-description and unnecessary verbal flourish so it become less distracting and more functional


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> i liked the second half of your entry better than the first half because you pared back the over-description and unnecessary verbal flourish so it become less distracting and more functional


comment on my shit too tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2018)

afgpride said:


> comment on my shit too tho


while it has reached an admirable consistency, it remains rancid, perhaps due to the absence of fibre and mild-smelling food such as bananas


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Buskuv (Feb 13, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> i liked the second half of your entry better than the first half because you pared back the over-description and unnecessary verbal flourish so it become less distracting and more functional



gay


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2018)

ho ho ho

there's a weird flow to your piece which makes it read like a lecture instead of having dramatic immediacy. stuff like "strategic flight patterns", beginning sentences with "nonetheless", and that weird bit at the end - "in the midst of revolutionised warfare." - all feels awkward, and almost like it's being read from a textbook or one of those commissioned film tie-in novels 

i think you need to simplify your prose and get away from these unwieldy metaphors - "as if to discharge all of God’s fury at the unholy spectacle taking place" - when you're describing a battle scene which, to adequately convey what you want to convey in terms of immediacy, intensity, violence, speed, chaos, etc. requires a different form. shorter, sharper sentences. this: "A signal for target down. A signal for oil. A flexing of a muscle, a mutter of a slogan, a casting of a wand. A blazed trail of dead Tunsmen." is more like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2018)

mass of the fermenting drews said:


> gay


make like raymond carver and get minimal, bitch


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2018)

mass of the fermenting drews said:


> gay


luc flaked so he's automatically gay, astute observation tbh


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2018)

to be fair tho i've recently read two novels which are slightly imitating 19th-century prose (not enough to be annoying) while being about aerial combat with dragons and they pull off decent battle sequences. i'm talking about the first two temeraire books


*Spoiler*: _here's one_ 






> THE RIFLE-BALL PASSED so close it stirred Laurence’s hair; the crack of return fire sounded behind him, and Temeraire slashed out at the French dragon as they swept past, raking the deep blue hide with long gashes even as he twisted gracefully to avoid the other dragon’s talons.
> 
> “It’s a Fleur-de-Nuit, sir, the coloring,” Granby shouted, wind whipping away at his hair, as the blue dragon pulled away with a bellow and wheeled about for another attempt at the formation, its crew already clambering down to stanch the bleeding: the wounds were not disabling.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2018)

afg i think you once told me you don't really read fiction and mostly read nonfiction

has that changed


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 13, 2018)

if you're not taking at least a thousand words per scene you're doing it wrong

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> afg i think you once told me you don't really read fiction and mostly read nonfiction
> 
> has that changed


not yet but it will soon 

i have dune and a box set of asoiaf sitting in my shelf but i'll put both of their fat asses on hold and start barrelling through e-books of shit i'm most interested in reading at that particular moment

plan on reading both fiction and non fiction every day, but i have to sort out my irl problems enough to free up the time and stress to be able to do it consistently 

something like 25 pages of non fiction, 25 pages of fiction in ideal spots of the day is my goal


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2018)

afgpride said:


> not yet but it will soon
> 
> i have dune and a box set of asoiaf sitting in my shelf but i'll put both of their fat asses on hold and start barrelling through e-books of shit i'm most interested in reading at that particular moment
> 
> ...


lol i wish you hadn't spent money on asoiaf personally but yeah since you read ebooks it all works out

i've got a shitload of them obvs so tell me if you want any recs or files

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> lol i wish you hadn't spent money on asoiaf personally but yeah since you read ebooks it all works out
> 
> i've got a shitload of them obvs so tell me if you want any recs or files


nice, i sometimes struggle to find files for lesser known works so i'll come to you first


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2018)

afgpride said:


> nice, i sometimes struggle to find files for lesser known works so i'll come to you first



copied all the file paths in the books folder (top two are subfolders), what's in there is what i got

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> copied all the file paths in the books folder (top two are subfolders), what's in there is what i got


fuck yes


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2018)

can u just upload that whole thing @Lucaniel ?

how big is the folder?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 14, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> can u just upload that whole thing @Lucaniel ?
> 
> how big is the folder?


over 1gb


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> over 1gb


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2018)

gonna have to save this pastebin and refer to it at a later date I guess


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 14, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


>


500 of the files are under 1mb each, but the total size gets skewed because of the largest files, some of which are books containing large image illustrations e.g. arcanum unbounded and oathbringer



10 items, 227 mb

other 764 files - 863 mb


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 14, 2018)

@Nighty the Mighty 

when u rate stuff informative, what is the thought process


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2018)

If I didn't have this autistic hatred of reading on a screen I would be dling all of these


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 15, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> @Nighty the Mighty
> 
> when u rate stuff informative, what is the thought process



I rate things informative that contain info


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 15, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I rate things informative that contain info


do you really think like "that gave me information, i should rate it with the set narutoforums rating for when things are informative"

i get rating stuff sarcastically or to pass comment eg friendly or optimistic but this... its fucked up. its like how people used to say lol but now they just rate stuff funny instead


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 15, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> do you really think like "that gave me information, i should rate it with the set narutoforums rating for when things are informative"
> 
> i get rating stuff sarcastically or to pass comment eg friendly or optimistic but this... its fucked up. its like how people used to say lol but now they just rate stuff funny instead



I mean it's mostly a meme

informative is my go to rating for most posts now cause I mind tricked myself


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 15, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I mean it's mostly a meme
> 
> informative is my go to rating for most posts now cause I mind tricked myself


yeah you gave yourself xenforo autism

stop doing it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Parallax said:


> If I didn't have this autistic hatred of reading on a screen I would be dling all of these



e-books arent books books are by definition written or printed pages bound together 

dont submit pasta


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2018)

I never will waf


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> e-books arent books books are by definition written or printed pages bound together
> 
> dont submit pasta


that's why they're called e-books


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> that's why they're called e-books



theyre still not real books tho so i disavow calling them that
just like e-relationships arent real relationships

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2018)

TELL EM WAF

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> theyre still not real books tho so i disavow calling them that
> just like e-relationships arent real relationships


that's why they call them e-relationships


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 15, 2018)

>not using the full repertoire of epic cool awesome RATINGS to express your exact emotion for every post with a click of a button


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> that's why they call them e-relationships



BOOM


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 15, 2018)

yeah that was a good zinger


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> >not using the full repertoire of epic cool awesome RATINGS to express your exact emotion for every post with a click of a button


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2018)

fuck you it's no longer january


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

What books have everyone been reading lately?

Please moderate this post @afgpride


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 17, 2018)

mass of the fermenting drews said:


> fuck you it's no longer january



what happened to the ratings for these posts 

is god real and luc's prayers were received or something


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 17, 2018)

afgpride said:


> what happened to the ratings for these posts
> 
> is god real and luc's prayers were received or something


lol nice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

>tfw god is ava


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

afgpride said:


>



richard dawkins died for this


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> richard dawkins died for this


_The Ava Delusion_


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

also

>shit it’s sunday 
>how much longer do I have to submit my
>the 28th

SHIIIIIEEEET

easy peasy japanesey

im like 85% done brainstorming my piece so ill eventually write it this week 

and yeah it has to be this week because if I procrastinate it some cosmic event will interfere

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> also
> 
> >shit it’s sunday
> >how much longer do I have to submit my
> ...


i think shitsu messed up but we'll roll with it


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2018)

afgpride said:


> i think shitsu messed up but we'll roll with it


It's keikaku actually

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 27, 2018)

@MAD @shit @Lucaniel @Nighty the Mighty 

reminder this shit's due tomorrow

i haven't started as usual but i'll have mine in, procrastination op

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2018)

submitted the day BEFORE the last day

/r/madlads

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2018)

>still tagging nighty

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 28, 2018)

Unfortunately I have to flake on the entries this time around, left it to the last day and got unlucky with a few things coming up.  I'm about halfway done but I'm gonna just scrap it for now and just participate in the crits.

Would've probably just rushed and crapped it out but we have 4 entries so we're good.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 1, 2018)

get your mind out the gutter u two

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 2, 2018)

@afgpride @shit @MAD fucking lol at this


luc - Today at 3:50 PM
@nighty
you nto entering ff is a yikes, you fuckin peice of shit
you fuckin maggot
nighty - Today at 3:50 PM
I mean
I feel like it was pretty clear at this point I wasn't gonna
PepoThink
luc - Today at 3:51 PM
ill never stop

nighty - Today at 3:51 PM
:GWnanaREEEEEEEEEE:
let me slumber
luc - Today at 3:51 PM
no fuck you
enter ff dumbass
what do you even do all day
nighty - Today at 3:51 PM
pick a good topic next time
I work all day
Pepe
luc - Today at 3:51 PM
oh like your ass has any trouble writing something for "superhero"
you read worm, fuck off
nighty - Today at 3:52 PM
oh was that the topic this time
luc - Today at 3:52 PM
thats like an ideal topic for you
nighty - Today at 3:52 PM
fuck I should have entered
luc - Today at 3:52 PM
YES?
LOL
nighty - Today at 3:52 PM
FUCK
:GWnanaREEEEEEEEEE:
luc - Today at 3:52 PM
FUCKING RETARD
next time
nighty - Today at 3:52 PM
goddamnit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2018)

that_one_dewey_reaction_image_from_malcolm_in_the_middle.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 2, 2018)

nighty said before she doesn't actually have a good reason for flaking all the time (disinterest, time etc) so i'm assuming her subconscious has now subsumed her flaking into her personal identity and strives to protect it through retroactive excuse

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shit (Mar 2, 2018)

you'd think someone that OCD about rating posts in this thread would glance at the new topic sometime in the span of nearly a month

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2018)

i for one approve of the vicious haranguing and chastisement for flakery causing further damage to ones self-esteem and self-awareness further hampering and hindering the willingness and motivation to enter FF resulting in a perpetual loop of lamentation and despair

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2018)

get those ratings done soon lads
mine will be in <24 hours

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 4, 2018)

@afgpride remember to disqualify whoevers late with these cheers


----------



## shit (Mar 4, 2018)

4 mins to spare


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 9, 2018)

I'll give this new one a shot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shit (Mar 14, 2018)

are we going back to fridays or doing wednesdays?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 14, 2018)

shit said:


> are we going back to fridays or doing wednesdays?


this theme's deadline is friday


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

afgpride said:


> this theme's deadline is friday


I was told to ask you if Flash Fiction points can be combined with Contest Central points.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I was told to ask you if Flash Fiction points can be combined with Contest Central points.


Unfortunately no, we tried for it before but it didn't pan out since it requires cross modding

The point system here is in-house for now, liable to change in the future though


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## shit (Mar 14, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Unfortunately no, we tried for it before but it didn't pan out since it requires cross modding
> 
> The point system here is in-house for now, liable to change in the future though


isn't nighty a super mod? can't she be good for SOMETHING?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 14, 2018)

shit said:


> isn't nighty a super mod? can't she be good for SOMETHING?


she hung up her mod robes and has dedicated herself to being a full time shitposter


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

shit said:


> isn't nighty a super mod? can't she be good for SOMETHING?


She quit being an Admin so she can spend her free time getting into fights with Cubey, aiyanah and Flower.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 16, 2018)

those are three major league dipshits so i guess she chose appropriately

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 16, 2018)

@afgpride

What time is the deadline? 

2 am again?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 16, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @afgpride
> 
> What time is the deadline?
> 
> 2 am again?


12:00 am PST since that's around the latest midnight of our participants, which is 3 am EST for us 

not gonna be a nazi about it if you're a couple minutes late or anything though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 16, 2018)

if this fucker doesnt post ff then lets all go to aus and kill her

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 16, 2018)

mine will be finished before midnight pst

had to start late, don't intend to flake

hope @shit is still alive


----------



## shit (Mar 17, 2018)

afgpride said:


> mine will be finished before midnight pst
> 
> had to start late, don't intend to flake
> 
> hope @shit is still alive


struggling to come up with an idea, may not make this one

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 17, 2018)

@MAD @shit @afgpride its time to kill nighty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 17, 2018)

@Avalon got anything for us? 

Just woke up, about to close it down

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 17, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @Avalon got anything for us?
> 
> Just woke up, about to close it down


I apologize, I feel very sick at the moment and wasn't able to get it done.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I apologize, I feel very sick at the moment and wasn't able to get it done.


No worries 

@shit you didn't do crits last time and flaked this one, hope you come back with a vengeance

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 17, 2018)

afgpride said:


> No worries
> 
> @shit you didn't do crits last time and flaked this one, hope you come back with a vengeance


Ah speaking of crits, I'll do them to make up for a lack of entry.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shit (Mar 18, 2018)

afgpride said:


> No worries
> 
> @shit you didn't do crits last time and flaked this one, hope you come back with a vengeance


I did crits last time tho

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## shit (Mar 18, 2018)

Probably confusing me and wad, smh

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 30, 2018)

Reminder FF #30: Transformation entries are due today 

@Lucaniel @shit @Nighty the Mighty @MAD

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 30, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Reminder FF #30: Transformation entries are due today
> 
> @Lucaniel @shit @Nighty the Mighty @MAD


Me too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


>


nice entry you worthless fucking maggot

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 31, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> nice entry you worthless fucking maggot



I entered last time

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I entered last time


so what, you worthless fucking maggot? this was a layup theme, easy shit. fuck you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 31, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> so what, you worthless fucking maggot? this was a layup theme, easy shit. fuck you

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2018)

howard got replaced in the next movie lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 31, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> howard got replaced in the next movie lol



yeah he's also insane irl

look up his new maths system

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2018)

afg becoming a mod has really done wonders for my point gains

I wonder if I'll ever use them

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2018)

I have enough for a section


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 2, 2018)

i was wondering why you haven't cashed in yet


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 2, 2018)

@Lucaniel wheres ur crits homo


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2018)

afgpride said:


> i was wondering why you haven't cashed in yet


bigger avas are annoying and gay
namechanges are confusing and gay
sparkles are gay and gay
html usertitties are complicated


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @Lucaniel wheres ur crits homo


done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (Apr 14, 2018)

Two new people, noice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shit (Apr 14, 2018)

My entry is very unconventional, might not even qualify to a lot of people, but I'm letting it roll

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Island (Apr 14, 2018)

I've been meaning to do these for the longest time but haven't gotten around until now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 14, 2018)

Couldn't get mine in this time, left it last minute and don't have access to my laptop for a while.  Will do crits of course.  Glad to see two new faces.


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2018)

Should've wrote forumfiction about admin dream

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Fedster (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm mainly here because @Island bullied me into participating

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Island (Apr 15, 2018)

Fedster said:


> I'm mainly here because @Island bullied me into participating


And you'll keep participating, or else!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Island (Apr 16, 2018)

Oh yeah, I’ve been meaning to ask, what time zone are these deadlines?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 16, 2018)

Island said:


> Oh yeah, I’ve been meaning to ask, what time zone are these deadlines?


They typically don't follow a 'hard' deadline, just a day in which they have to be submitted. Even then, there is sometimes leeway... although you'll probably get @Lucaniel chasing you up if you're late.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> They typically don't follow a 'hard' deadline, just a day in which they have to be submitted. Even then, there is sometimes leeway... although you'll probably get @Lucaniel chasing you up if you're late.


imma stop doing that since i missed this one

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 16, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> imma stop doing that since i missed this one



reasonable


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 16, 2018)

Island said:


> Oh yeah, I’ve been meaning to ask, what time zone are these deadlines?


I use PST as the cut off point, which is the west coast of the Americas.  I would make it Hawaii but that's pushing it too late imo.  But yeah, the official deadline is midnight PST, but depending on the situation there's a an hour or two leeway.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2018)

time to slam dunk this exercise and cash in the maximum points by default since noobs never follow through on crits

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2018)

shit dunkin on these greenhorns


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2018)

You are also a noob that never follows through on crits

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2018)

really awesome to see all the participants following through all the way, very rare sight to see especially from so many newcomers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2018)

honestly I can't accept first prize points in good conscience since my entry wasn't really a fiction
if it was you regular mooks I'd gladly take it since you regularly beat me like a drum, but I can't from new people doing proper fiction earnestly, so please disqualify me from placing this time

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Fedster (Apr 17, 2018)

shit said:


> honestly I can't accept first prize points in good conscience since my entry wasn't really a fiction
> if it was you regular mooks I'd gladly take it since you regularly beat me like a drum, but I can't from new people doing proper fiction earnestly, so please disqualify me from placing this time



Please, don't withdraw. I'm just here because of the top-tier writing feedback, so whichever place I get, I'm good.

Don't know how competitive @Island and @BringerOfChaos are to accept your self-disqualification, though.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 17, 2018)

I doubt they care, either. Bringer doesn't use the forum that much, and Island runs his own contests to sustain his prize collection.


----------



## Island (Apr 17, 2018)

your mum lmao said:


> Island runs his own contests to sustain his prize collection.


You make me sound like an ageless sorcerer who will turn to dust if he doesn't have a steady source of prize points...


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2018)

Fedster said:


> Please, don't withdraw. I'm just here because of the top-tier writing feedback, so whichever place I get, I'm good.
> 
> Don't know how competitive @Island and @BringerOfChaos are to accept your self-disqualification, though.


I'm gonna let @afgpride be the bad guy and proceed how he will, because mods exist to be the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in situations like these

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2018)

I'll just take the points.

No need to thank me.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 18, 2018)

Farto said:


> I'll just take the points.
> 
> No need to thank me.


Shut the fuck up, 'Droo'.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shit (Apr 29, 2018)

has the mod sickness begun to creep in on afg and made him useless?

has luc decided to retire and rest on his laurels, having mastered the writing thing?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 29, 2018)

Bad luck two weeks in a row.  I always leave it to the last day and then get it done in time within that day, but if something comes up on the last day I miss the deadline.  Happened again.

Will crit and participate in the next theme.  I ain't going nowhere.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2018)

shit said:


> has luc decided to retire and rest on his laurels, having mastered the writing thing?


im not close to being a genuinely good writer, though i approach competence on my better days. nah, been hectic irl


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2018)

but a disingenuously good writer, that I can do


----------



## Sequester (May 9, 2018)

Do people usually submit on the deadline’s zero hour? 

Or is nobody else interested in participating this time around?


----------



## Island (May 9, 2018)

I'm still figuring out what I want to write about.

That was true for last time too; I had no idea what I was going to write about until the day of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (May 9, 2018)

Island said:


> I'm still figuring out what I want to write about.
> 
> That was true for last time too; I had no idea what I was going to write about it until the day of.



So you didn’t have a idea in mind when you chose the theme?


----------



## Island (May 9, 2018)

Sequester said:


> So you didn’t have a idea in mind when you chose the theme?


No, I chose both themes on a whim.


----------



## Sequester (May 9, 2018)

Island said:


> No, I chose both themes on a whim.



How noble, I probably would have been cheap and chose something convenient for me.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 9, 2018)

Sequester said:


> Do people usually submit on the deadline’s zero hour?
> 
> Or is nobody else interested in participating this time around?


We have a lot of procrastinators in here, and I'm the biggest procrastinator of all.  9/10 Of all my submissions were started and finished on the last day, usually in the final hours. 

I'll have one for this theme before the deadline, and in all likelihood there will be 1-3 more joining me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (May 9, 2018)

Sequester said:


> How noble, I probably would have been cheap and chose something convenient for me.


Less noble, more lazy.

Islands was just me being egotistical. Wanderlust was "I don't want to keep people waiting, so I'll just do the first thing that comes to mind."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (May 9, 2018)

afgpride said:


> We have a lot of procrastinators in here, and I'm the biggest procrastinator of all.  9/10 Of all my submissions were started and finished on the last day, usually in the final hours.
> 
> I'll have one for this theme before the deadline, and in all likelihood there will be 1-3 more joining me.



I probably jumped the gun submitting the first day, I thought it was a generous amount of time given and perhaps I should have taken advantage of that.


----------



## Buskuv (May 9, 2018)

Don't ever talk to me or my deadline again.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 9, 2018)

Deadline me.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 9, 2018)

Sequester said:


> I probably jumped the gun submitting the first day, I thought it was a generous amount of time given and perhaps I should have taken advantage of that.


You are free to make revisions and edit all you like until the deadline.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 12, 2018)

@shit @Island @Fedster @Lucaniel reminder entries are due just under 24 hours from this post 

I'll have mine in before then


----------



## shit (May 12, 2018)

Probably won't make it, mom's bday is this weekend

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 12, 2018)

Mine should be up before midnight PST.  Hopefully there are some late entries alongside me, if not Sequester will get 1st place by default.  But the night is still young.


----------



## Island (May 12, 2018)

I'm 90% sure I won't have one up tonight, so Sequester might win by default gg.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sequester (May 13, 2018)

Island said:


> I'm 90% sure I won't have one up tonight, so Sequester might win by default gg.



Winning by default is no fun 

Does this mean I get no critiques?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 13, 2018)

Sequester said:


> Winning by default is no fun
> 
> Does this mean I get no critiques?


You will get at least one from me, potentially more if others join in.  Critiques are the important part of the contest, since the central point is getting practice writing prose, so the points are a secondary perk.


----------



## Sequester (May 13, 2018)

afgpride said:


> You will get at least one from me, potentially more if others join in.  Critiques are the important part of the contest, since the central point is getting practice writing prose, so the points are a secondary perk.



It was the main thing that caught my interest tbh. The people I associate with seem to be big on positive reinforcement, and I feel that has stagnated my development. 

I liked the idea of a place where you can post your work for others to see, and hopefully give their opinion. It is a shame this section doesn’t get more activity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (May 13, 2018)

Sequester said:


> Winning by default is no fun
> 
> Does this mean I get no critiques?


I'll likely critique the entries, though as you've probably noticed, I have another contest to do critiques for too...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## shit (May 13, 2018)

Sequester said:


> It was the main thing that caught my interest tbh. The people I associate with seem to be big on positive reinforcement, and I feel that has stagnated my development.
> 
> I liked the idea of a place where you can post your work for others to see, and hopefully give their opinion. It is a shame this section doesn’t get more activity.


Read your entry yesterday, and your peoples aren't just shining you on, you're pretty good

I'll do ratings

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sequester (May 13, 2018)

shit said:


> Read your entry yesterday, and your peoples aren't just shining you on, you're pretty good
> 
> I'll do ratings



Appreciate it.

I have an issue with long drawn out narratives, trying to give necessary information while maintaining the reader’s interest. It is somewhat manageable in short bursts, but I have not been satisfied with my attempts at a recurring story.

I started one on this section called _The Tzadikkus. _I have two chapters up currently, probably update it sometime today or tomorrow.

If anyone ever finds the time, I could use another impartial pair of eyes.


----------



## Island (May 16, 2018)

Whoops. I forgot to review.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 16, 2018)

Island said:


> Whoops. I forgot to review.


No worries.  There's only an expectation if you have an entry, but reviews are always appreciated.  See if you can cook something up for the new theme instead.


----------



## Island (May 16, 2018)

The new theme seems pretty easy, so hopefully.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sequester (May 16, 2018)

Island said:


> Whoops. I forgot to review.




I understand, you already had a lot of things to review.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (May 17, 2018)

@Sequester

I did say I'd review your entry for the last contest, so:


*Spoiler*: __ 



This was a strong piece and better than anything I could have written for the prompt, but that said, time for some constructive criticism:

"I haven't been wearing Caleb's body for long" hooked me into the story, and I think this piece could benefit from getting to that line sooner. Coincidentally, I think the first paragraph is unnecessary. The rain description neither foreshadows nor sets the mood, and with that in mind, I think you could have started with "Hey, is everything alright?"

Some of the description can be trimmed too. Somebody else said this in their review, but the "says in a spiteful tone" can be omitted since the dialogue implies this.

I'd also like to emphasize what afgpride said about the ending. I feel like it would be more impactful if we had some idea who/what the protagonist is. The last few sentences suggest that I should feel some type of way about his struggle, but without knowing anything about it, it's hard to sympathize. A quick and dirty way to fix this would be to omit the first paragraph for extra words plus some extraneous details and use extra ~50 words to allude to the protagonist's true nature.

Maybe if you wanted to go the horror route, you could have had the main character take Lucy's body, but then you'd have to give him a realize for wanting it. Either way, like afgpride said, I think the ending could have been stronger.

It was overall a great piece, in my opinion, and an incredibly creative interpretation of the prompt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 25, 2018)

@shit @Island @Sequester @Lucaniel @Fedster 

Reminder that the theme is Martyrdom and it's due tomorrow

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @shit @Island @Sequester @Lucaniel @Fedster
> 
> Reminder that the theme is Martyrdom and it's due tomorrow


r...rest in peace...i forgot and i gotta sleep now


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 25, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> r...rest in peace...i forgot and i gotta sleep now


today's friday, it's not due for another 30 hours or so


----------



## shit (May 25, 2018)

if only he had 32 hours, he might'll'd've done it


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 25, 2018)

luc about to go into hibernation


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 25, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 25, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 26, 2018)

@shit @Sequester @Island @Lucaniel @Fedster 

The deadline for Martyrdom has been extended by 1 week.  Pushed to next Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shit (May 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @shit @Sequester @Island @Lucaniel @Fedster
> 
> The deadline for Martyrdom has been extended by 1 week.  Pushed to next Saturday.


and I was just about to crap something out, but I'm grateful for this
I got ahold of some good porn and about jerked myself inside out through my dick today


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 27, 2018)

shit said:


> and I was just about to crap something out, but I'm grateful for this
> I got ahold of some good porn and about jerked myself inside out through my dick today


It's still the same theme, just extended, and even if you posted it you'd be able to edit your post until the deadline.  So anyone who's already started their piece has another week to add to it/flesh it out, if so needed.


----------



## Sequester (Jun 1, 2018)

What time tomorrow is the deadline?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 1, 2018)

Sequester said:


> What time tomorrow is the deadline?


midnight pacific standard time


----------



## Sequester (Jun 1, 2018)

afgpride said:


> midnight pacific standard time



Cool, I should get home 2am eastern standard time. That would give me about an hour to put something together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2018)

But when nighty enters it's Australia standard time sometime mid of day Monday

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 1, 2018)

"When Nighty enters" is synonymous with "when pigs fly".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sequester (Jun 2, 2018)

Started writing on my phone while riding the bus.. But is anyone else posting? I really don't want to win by default again.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 2, 2018)

Sequester said:


> Started writing on my phone while riding the bus.. But is anyone else posting? I really don't want to win by default again.


I'll have one in, and Shit likely will as well.  Winning isn't important anyway, it's getting the practice in of developing a new story in 500 words, getting some eyeballs on it and some feedback.  At least that's how I look at it.

Don't feel compelled if you don't have the time though.


----------



## Sequester (Jun 2, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I'll have one in, and Shit likely will as well.  Winning isn't important anyway, it's getting the practice in of developing a new story in 500 words, getting some eyeballs on it and some feedback.  At least that's how I look at it.
> 
> Don't feel compelled if you don't have the time though.



Too late, would hate to see the section completely die. Did what I could. 

I am gonna try to get to bed, but I am sure insomnia will become my enemy once again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Jun 2, 2018)

This contest's theme makes me want to watch Les Mis.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 3, 2018)

Awesome, we got 3 entries.  I am pretty much done mine, but it doesn't feel like an honest effort from me (left it to the last minute), and I don't want to add another entry for you guys to critique without feeling like I gave an honest crack at it.  Otherwise I won't make proper use of the feedback and I won't grow, which is a waste.  If we had 2 entries or less I would've posted it as promised, but we have enough participation that I'll excuse myself this time around.

Will do crits instead, as always.  The official deadline is two hours from this post, but I'm opening the rating thread now before bed.  If there are any additional entries in the next couple hours I'll just edit the rating thread accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Sequester (Jun 3, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Awesome, we got 3 entries.  I am pretty much done mine, but it doesn't feel like an honest effort from me (left it to the last minute), and I don't want to add another entry for you guys to critique without feeling like I gave an honest crack at it.  Otherwise I won't make proper use of the feedback and I won't grow, which is a waste.  If we had 2 entries or less I would've posted it as promised, but we have enough participation that I'll excuse myself this time around.
> 
> Will do crits instead, as always.  The official deadline is two hours from this post, but I'm opening the rating thread now before bed.  If there are any additional entries in the next couple hours I'll just edit the rating thread accordingly.



To be honest I am guilty of rushing mine, I was afraid of no one participating and I also thought the deadline was Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 3, 2018)

Sequester said:


> To be honest I am guilty of rushing mine, I was afraid of no one participating and I also thought the deadline was Saturday.


Honestly, I prefer anyone other than me to post something than nothing, so I guess that makes me a hypocrite.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (Jun 6, 2018)

Random thought, but how would you guys feel about entries being posted on Google Docs instead of the forum? Google Docs lets you suggest changes and make comments directly on the piece, which would be hella convenient for reviewing stuff.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 6, 2018)

Island said:


> Random thought, but how would you guys feel about entries being posted on Google Docs instead of the forum? Google Docs lets you suggest changes and make comments directly on the piece, which would be hella convenient for reviewing stuff.


Sounds like a fantastic idea, tbh.  Let's mull it over in the coming weeks and see if we can slowly ease it in.  I think starting out a lot of people will prefer the good old fashioned method of reviewing and might be put off by introducing a third party program, but if we offer both it's a win win.  I would certainly prefer Google Docs, and it makes the work "feel" a lot more peer reviewed also.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2018)

more like google cocks

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2018)

I use docs and the copy paste into the reply box every time

We should not get away from having the stories and reviews posted directly on the forum for all to see


----------



## Island (Jun 6, 2018)

shit said:


> I use docs and the copy paste into the reply box every time
> 
> We should not get away from having the stories and reviews posted directly on the forum for all to see


Both, maybe?

I think it's way easier to critique a doc and would probably benefit more from having comments directly on mine.

You're right about not wanting to lose things getting posted here. I've gone back and read some of the older contests, and it'd be a shame if future posters couldn't do that.


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2018)

It's time

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 16, 2018)

This theme is being extended 1 week.  If you have a work in progress, you have time to tweak/finish it.  If you're almost done your work, you are free to post it and kick back until crits next Sunday.


----------



## shit (Jun 17, 2018)

Afg you are required to turn something in this time, no matter how subpar from your usual entries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 17, 2018)

shit said:


> Afg you are required to turn something in this time, no matter how subpar from your usual entries


I intend to participate every theme, I've just gotten cucked at the last second (which is when I activate writing mode) the past couple times.  I'll do my best to post a couple days in advance to signal to people the theme is on, but it's hard to rewrite my procrastinating DNA.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2018)

That's bullshit but I believe it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 18, 2018)

2boskov said:


> That's bullshit but I believe it.


Posting in this thread makes you contractually obligated to participate.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2018)

I was thinking about it.

But obligation makes my creativity go soft.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 18, 2018)

2boskov said:


> I was thinking about it.
> 
> But obligation makes my creativity go soft.


I know the feeling


----------



## shit (Jun 23, 2018)

setting myself up for the insta-win if it's there for the taking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 23, 2018)

Writing my shit atm, will have it in before the deadline of midnight PST. Then I'll open the rating thread before bed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



My procrastination remains undefeated

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## shit (Jun 24, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Writing my shit atm, will have it in before the deadline of midnight PST. Then I'll open the rating thread before bed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You're on record mofo
I'll allow an extension of some sleep hours if you need them

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 24, 2018)

3 Minutes to spare.  Unfinished, but posted as promised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2018)

I'll probably join the next one if the theme is good, current one doesn't make my monkey jiggle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 27, 2018)

Seraphiel said:


> I'll probably join the next one if the theme is good, current one doesn't make my monkey jiggle


i'll harass luc to join too

current one is "business" as per shit's submission, i'll ping you when the next one is revealed to see if it jiggles


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> i'll harass luc to join too
> 
> current one is "business" as per shit's submission, i'll ping you when the next one is revealed to see if it jiggles


Sure thing, I'm going to be working in Hamburg until January(leaving to Amsterdam first for some fun on Sunday) so I got nothing better to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 7, 2018)

@shit early entry since i'll be away on the weekend 

witness my not-flake


----------



## shit (Jul 7, 2018)

uh maze ang


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2018)

fuck I totally can't write today, why did I pick such a hard topic holy shit


----------



## Stringer (Jul 9, 2018)

this doesn't feel like a victory, I liked yours better @afgpride tbh

as for the next subject — let's go with Fear


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2018)

Are we not doing rates??


----------



## Stringer (Jul 15, 2018)

I presume the low amount of participation is due to summer activities  

oh well, I'll submit something by the end of next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 15, 2018)

based stringer


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 21, 2018)

@shit @Stringer you guys feeling a 1 week extension on this thing?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 21, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @shit @Stringer you guys feeling a 1 week extension on this thing?


sure, just in case another player feels like joining, but I'm definitely submitting mine tonight


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2018)

I have my idea, but I'm always down for an extension lol


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 21, 2018)

shit said:


> I have my idea, but I'm always down for an extension lol


Well, the official deadline is in 4.5 hours from this post.  If you and Stringer get yours done tonight we'll go business as usual (I'll have mine in).  If one of you is gonna run late just let me know and I'll open the rating thread the next day instead of tonight, so you'll have time to finish up before sleep if you want it.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 22, 2018)

@shit @Stringer 

Just an FYI, from now on ratings will happen in the same thread instead of a separate one.  Two threads are unnecessary and ends up flooding the section.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm not sure what theme to pick, any ideas? I'm down for whatever


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 26, 2018)

@shit wanna take a go at it?


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2018)

how bout "heroism"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jul 26, 2018)

boom, that's a done deal


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello all. Although I'm not new the forum, I am new in there. So if I get this correctly you can participate in the flashfiction and you submit your piece of max 500 words in a spoiler, right? I was just wondering a few things. Does  your content has to be original? (world/characters) or is there any fan fiction allowed in here too?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 31, 2018)

Kiseki said:


> Hello all. Although I'm not new the forum, I am new in there. So if I get this correctly you can participate in the flashfiction and you submit your piece of max 500 words in a spoiler, right? I was just wondering a few things. Does  your content has to be original? (world/characters) or is there any fan fiction allowed in here too?


now look who joined the party, I'm glad you took that invitation



and yep, you got the gist of it

as for if the content can contain fanfics, I'd imagine so, so long as they're within the proposed theme — but afgpride-kun will give you a full rundown


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 31, 2018)

I will wait for their reply then. Thank you so much.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 31, 2018)

Kiseki said:


> Hello all. Although I'm not new the forum, I am new in there. So if I get this correctly you can participate in the flashfiction and you submit your piece of max 500 words in a spoiler, right? I was just wondering a few things. Does  your content has to be original? (world/characters) or is there any fan fiction allowed in here too?


Original content just means it's not plagiarised, as in it's your own work (even your own fanfiction).  I really recommend you practice _without_ fanfiction here though, and use the practice of prose writing (with entirely original content) you gain here to create and share your fanfiction elsewhere.  This is because using existing universes/characters in other pieces of fiction often acts as a crutch for world building and character development, and is not considered serious in the scope of original prose. 

But yes, all you need to do to participate is write an original work of prose in 500 words or less that fits the main theme.


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 31, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Original content just means it's not plagiarised, as in it's your own work (even your own fanfiction).  I really recommend you practice _without_ fanfiction here though, and use the practice of prose writing (with entirely original content) you gain here to create and share your fanfiction elsewhere.  This is because using existing universes/characters in other pieces of fiction often acts as a crutch for world building and character development, and is not considered serious in the scope of original prose.
> 
> But yes, all you need to do to participate is write an original work of prose in 500 words or less that fits the main theme.


Thanks for the reply. I have also written my own things before, so that shouldn't be a bother. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh shit someone submitted early what is even happening


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 3, 2018)

stringer will make the flashfiction contest great again


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 10, 2018)

New theme starts now.  Time to get sentimental, bitches.

(Or not, interpretation is up to you)


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2018)

Am I gonna have to extend the deadline, fellas?  

Or do I have to make afg post so you will?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 18, 2018)

mods in 2k18 LUL


----------



## Stringer (Aug 19, 2018)

Grim teh Reaper said:


> Am I gonna have to extend the deadline, fellas?
> 
> Or do I have to make afg post so you will?


might a good idea, was too high today to write anything lmao, while tomorrow I'm helping a friend move before heading to work

that said if Pride and Shit can submit something in time for tomorrow then great, I'll participate once the next FF rolls up


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 19, 2018)

i'm down for a week extension
will most definitely have mine in by then

p.s. i sneak-changed the prize thread to being under my username before i retired so i could continue to update the points

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2018)

Time undo everything you've done.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 19, 2018)

Grim teh Reaper said:


> Time undo everything you've done.


as long as you participate, nerd


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2018)

Updated to the new deadline.

Get writing you reprobates.


----------



## shit (Aug 19, 2018)

Grim teh Reaper said:


> Am I gonna have to extend the deadline, fellas?
> 
> Or do I have to make afg post so you will?


extend it plx


----------



## shit (Aug 19, 2018)

afgpride said:


> i'm down for a week extension
> will most definitely have mine in by then
> 
> p.s. i sneak-changed the prize thread to being under my username before i retired so i could continue to update the points


did you retire in protest over for the blender?
you fucking hero you


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 26, 2018)

@shit do we move on to crits or extend another week


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2018)

At this point it's probably just giving shit his points and having him pick the next topic.

I've been too busy to actually try to write this time but I might as well keep trying.  It makes difference to me, or anyone I'd imagine, how we proceed.   It's better to just make the choice.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 26, 2018)

Grim teh Reaper said:


> At this point it's probably just giving shit his points and having him pick the next topic.
> 
> I've been too busy to actually try to write this time but I might as well keep trying.  It makes difference to me, or anyone I'd imagine, how we proceed.   It's better to just make the choice.


Points are secondary to crits, but the crit process is stale unless there's at least 3 entries so this is probably the way to go.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2018)

Points are like 10 stages below crits, dru.

But sometimes it's just better to give it a kickstart with a swift kick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (Aug 26, 2018)

I'll allow it if one of you at least reads my entry
I'll read prido's as well


----------



## shit (Aug 26, 2018)

And new topic will be "the sky"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 26, 2018)

shit said:


> I'll allow it if one of you at least reads my entry
> I'll read prido's as well


I'll read it and let you know my thoughts in this thread as if it was a quick crit without a rating


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2018)

I don't know how to read, so you'll have to settle for afg.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm not sure how you guys want to do ratings, or where rather, but it's probably time we start.


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2018)

Grim teh Reaper said:


> I'm not sure how you guys want to do ratings, or where rather, but it's probably time we start.


I will tomorrow or the next day, over in Houston right now for bizzyness


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2018)

There's time, frankly.

We may want to get another round of participants with some kind of advertisement or "reboot" anyways.   We've been doing the same type of format for years now with little variation in terms of size and style, so I think we can try out different formats and rules.

This all hinges on participation so it's not going to happen but

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (Aug 31, 2018)

@afgpride doesn't look like you made it to your climax, but you set a nice scene with your imagery
I always struggle with how much imagery vs plot to include, I tend to skimp out on imagery in order to fit in all of my idea


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2018)

shit said:


> @afgpride doesn't look like you made it to your climax, but you set a nice scene with your imagery
> I always struggle with how much imagery vs plot to include, I tend to skimp out on imagery in order to fit in all of my idea


you should reverse that approach

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 4, 2018)

@shit forgot to mention days ago that i read your piece, my bad
re-read it as a refresher and i'm curious what the female character's motive was in kissing the perp, seems very unusual to take it sexual even if the point is she has a lot of empathy


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 4, 2018)

@Buskuv we're not doing ratings for this theme, just a quick comment and moving on to the next one
shit gets his 6 pts by default 

let's get the next theme chosen and underway


----------



## shit (Sep 4, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @shit forgot to mention days ago that i read your piece, my bad
> re-read it as a refresher and i'm curious what the female character's motive was in kissing the perp, seems very unusual to take it sexual even if the point is she has a lot of empathy


well I was trying to go for her falling in love with the people she's investigating, and that's how she catches the culprits
maybe that was too big an idea to jam into 500 words


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 4, 2018)

Done.

We may also want to consider some tinkering to the format in terms of length, style or other parameters.  And possibly another set of advertisement around the forum.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2018)

Well friends, now's the time we think about how we want to proceed.

:


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2018)

Buskuv said:


> Well friends, now's the time we think about how we want to proceed.
> 
> :


I'll enter when you enter, broskov


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 16, 2018)

I can't write but I can throw together some gobbledygook.

I think the biggest problem right now is just visibility and possibly how we do the format.  Encouraging longer or shorter pieces, more specific themes, etc, might be a helpful boon.  Or a deflating hindrance. Maybe both!


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2018)

Buskuv said:


> I can't write but I can throw together some gobbledygook.
> 
> I think the biggest problem right now is just visibility and possibly how we do the format.  Encouraging longer or shorter pieces, more specific themes, etc, might be a helpful boon.  Or a deflating hindrance. Maybe both!


I had the same idea, maybe let the winner pick the length as well as the topic, open it up to a range of 250-1000 words
but yeah getting more than three people to even consider entering is the elephant in the room here


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 25, 2018)

Alright, fellas.

Be ready for some changes to FF.  It's gonna be good though.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2018)

nighty I swear to god


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 26, 2018)

Buskuv said:


> Alright, fellas.
> 
> Be ready for some changes to FF.  It's gonna be good though.


I'm down for whatever, chief.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2018)

Keep an eye out here.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Trinity (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 26, 2019)

i'm down


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Trinity (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Island (Nov 26, 2019)

We could start doing this again if people want.

It was brought up a few months ago, but at the time, Raiden was running short story contests in the KCC, so we left everything alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 26, 2019)

I might get in on this.


----------



## Trinity (Nov 26, 2019)

Island said:


> We could start doing this again if people want.
> 
> It was brought up a few months ago, but at the time, Raiden was running short story contests in the KCC, so we left everything alone.


I’m down.


----------



## Krory (Nov 27, 2019)

retrouvailles said:


> I’m down.



I might do this.

Even after being told to gtfo when complaining about Flash Fiction being stolen by the KCC smh.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 27, 2019)

Subscribing to thread


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 28, 2019)

Might join if this starts up


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2019)

Changed my mind, will definitely do this, so someone make this happen.  Keep me updated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2019)

Nighty the Mighty said:


>



You tell 'em, gurl.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 29, 2019)

Soooooo, are we doing this or not?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 29, 2019)

@Island looks like there's budding interest, more than i've personally seen in the cc, kicking it off again with a freestyle theme might be appropriate but your call

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trinity (Nov 30, 2019)

afgpride said:


> @Island looks like there's budding interest, more than i've personally seen in the cc, kicking it off again with a freestyle theme might be appropriate but your call


^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2019)

afgpride said:


> @Island looks like there's budding interest, more than i've personally seen in the cc, kicking it off again with a freestyle theme might be appropriate but your call



As long as I don't have to read a 2,000 word fanfiction about Sakura, I'm game for any theme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Island (Nov 30, 2019)

kk

I'll see about getting a thread up tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 30, 2019)

Island said:


> kk
> 
> I'll see about getting a thread up tomorrow.


Inb4 zero replies


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 30, 2019)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Inb4 zero replies



Says the queen of not making it on time.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2019)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Inb4 zero replies





Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Says the queen of not making it on time.



20 rep says Nighty doesn't even enter smh


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 30, 2019)

Krory said:


> 20 rep says Nighty doesn't even enter smh



No chance she makes the deadline. She'll post it an hour afterward.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2019)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> No chance she makes the deadline. She'll post it an hour afterward.



She'll miss deadline and just say she'll do the critiques instead and stop halfway through.


----------



## Trinity (Nov 30, 2019)

ayyy 

ty island


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2019)

Shit, I'd even make the thread and run this shit as long as I knew staff was okay and Raiden wouldn't throw a hissyfit because we all know that the KCC is oversensitive and wants to absorb everything.


----------



## Island (Nov 30, 2019)

Krory said:


> Shit, I'd even make the thread and run this shit as long as I knew staff was okay


If somebody else wants to get things started, that's fine by me.



Krory said:


> we all know that the KCC is oversensitive and wants to absorb everything.


I'm KCC mod now too, so if Raiden has any issues (I don't think he will), we can sort it out.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2019)

I'd gladly get things started. I'd just get some thoughts on how long people figure it should run for before we start voting and such. But I have no problems running things as long as it was approved.


----------



## Island (Nov 30, 2019)

I was just going to use the rules from the last one:



afgpride said:


> _*
> Theme submitted by: afg
> 
> Rules:*_
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 30, 2019)

@Island @Azeruth

Is there going to be some kind of point acquiring system for this?


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 30, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Island @Azeruth
> 
> Is there going to be some kind of point acquiring system for this?


Yes, and points will get added to the CC list like the KCC version was.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Nov 30, 2019)

Tfw my goal is now to make second place each time because I don't need points for anything ever.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2019)

I'll make a thread later today to get things rolling, and let's start with freestyle as wad suggested unless anyone is adverse to it. Just might make a new mini banner or something for the thread.  Island mentioned just using the rules from the last one but if anyone else has input on submission time, let's hear it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Dec 1, 2019)

One week should be enough for this initial contest, given the interest.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2019)

Okay, thread is about ready to go up - We'll do from today (1st) to next Sunday (8th) for entries, and 8th (Sunday) to 12th (Thursday) for reviews. Sound good to everyone? Or do we only want to do until Wednesday for reviews (reviews were three days before but they also didn't start until the following day after end of entry submission).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2019)

Nighty the Mighty said:


>



?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

Krory said:


> Okay, thread is about ready to go up - We'll do from today (1st) to next Sunday (8th) for entries, and 8th (Sunday) to 12th (Thursday) for reviews. Sound good to everyone? Or do we only want to do until Wednesday for reviews (reviews were three days before but they also didn't start until the following day after end of entry submission).


so we post our short fic in the thread right?


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2019)

Luey said:


> so we post our short fic in the thread right?



Correct - the thread there is for the fic. Any questions and stuff can happen here.

Depending on how many entries we get, the ratings might be a different thread. I know we used to make separate threads for it but sometimes if it's only a few entries it'd just happen in that thread. So we'll play that by ear.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

Krory said:


> Correct - the thread there is for the fic. Any questions and stuff can happen here.
> 
> Depending on how many entries we get, the ratings might be a different thread. I know we used to make separate threads for it but sometimes if it's only a few entries it'd just happen in that thread. So we'll play that by ear.


should we hide it behind spoiler tags or nah


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2019)

Luey said:


> should we hide it behind spoiler tags or nah



Yes, spoiler tag it, please - and put how many words it is either as the title of the tag or somewhere in the post.  There should be plenty of word-counting sites out there to use if you don't have a word processor that does it.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

Krory said:


> Yes, spoiler tag it, please - and put how many words it is either as the title of the tag or somewhere in the post.  There should be plenty of word-counting sites out there to use if you don't have a word processor that does it.


Bill Gates got me covered though... since 95

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 7, 2019)

Lucaniel still around? I want that ''1/10, how dare you?" level of critique.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 7, 2019)

pls where is the fanfic submission thread


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2019)

Luey said:


> pls where is the fanfic submission thread



It's stickied. At the top. Where two submissions are.


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2019)

Still trying to finish up my entry. Figure we'd end around midnight EST (since I'm running shit lel) and get right into ratings. Since not many people entered, folks can just post their critiques and ratings right in the thread once it's ended.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Dec 8, 2019)

Nighty the Mighty said:


>



Nighty, you goof. You were supposed to prove Krory and I wrong.


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2019)

Sasuga


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2019)

Welp. Looks like we are it.

Submissions closed, everyone go ahead and get started on your ratings. Folks can go ahead and post their ratings in the same thread. 

Also since it was such a lackluster turnout, folks should speak up if they'd like this to continue.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Dec 9, 2019)

Krory said:


> Welp. Looks like we are it.
> 
> Submissions closed, everyone go ahead and get started on your ratings. Folks can go ahead and post their ratings in the same thread.
> 
> Also since it was such a lackluster turnout, folks should speak up if they'd like this to continue.



Is there going to be a thread for ratings or are we doing it in the contest thread?


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2019)

Leeroy smh


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Dec 9, 2019)

Krory said:


> Leeroy smh



I recall in the past we did it in a separate thread, I don't see one now so I'm confused.


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2019)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I recall in the past we did it in a separate thread, I don't see one now so I'm confused.



In the post you quoted I said let's just do it in the same thread since there's so few entries. Maybe if more people showed committed interest we could do things more officially, but alas.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Dec 9, 2019)

@Nataly, you didn't make it in time for a submission but you can make a critique and rating on the entries that did make it. We're doing them in the same thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 9, 2019)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> @Nataly, you didn't make it in time for a submission but you can make a critique and rating on the entries that did make it. We're doing them in the same thread.


I definitely would rate the entries, thanks for letting me know


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 10, 2019)

I'll try to drop my critiques later today. 

While I appreciate the feedback received, I would like a more in-depth critique. Couldn't we make it at least 60 words like it was in the past? two sentences won't really help me improve.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Dec 10, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> I'll try to drop my critiques later today.
> 
> While I appreciate the feedback received, I would like a more in-depth critique. Couldn't we make it at least 60 words like it was in the past? two sentences won't really help me improve.



Eh, that just incentivizes tl;dr's about things people don't like and overly specific corrections. I'd rather give people one thing to work on or keep in mind. Not like I know much about writing anyway.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 10, 2019)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Eh, that just incentivizes tl;dr's about things people don't like and overly specific corrections. I'd rather give people one thing to work on or keep in mind. Not like I know much about writing anyway.


60 words isn't that much though. Making one-liners runs the risk of the critique being far too vague.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 10, 2019)

I should add that I'm entering this to get feedback to improve my writing. One-liners are just not going to make me improve that much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 10, 2019)

Would be helpful if people like @Nighty the Mighty @afgpride and @mina  didn't flake out after reviving the thing


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2019)

Imma try to do my ratings and stuff today.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 10, 2019)

why would 4 entries be reason to cancel this? the average was 4-6 when this was running previously

this isn't like other forum contests in that the review/rating process is actually time consuming and multiplies by the number of entries.  the point of it isn't contest points (points were added in much later just as a bonus) so much as getting consistent repetitions and feedback from producing short, new pieces of prose to improve one's writing (or just for fun). so while it's great to get as many entries as possible, it's not life or death, and a modest number of entries means less stress in the reviewing process.

this is all an elegant excuse for why i was comfortable with pushing my participation to next week since i was super busy


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2019)

afgpride said:


> why would 4 entries be reason to cancel this? the average was 4-6 when this was running previously
> 
> this isn't like other forum contests in that the review/rating process is actually time consuming and multiplies by the number of entries.  the point of it isn't contest points (points were added in much later just as a bonus) so much as getting consistent repetitions and feedback from producing short, new pieces of prose to improve one's writing (or just for fun). so while it's great to get more participation, it's not life or death, and a modest number of entries means less stress in the reviewing process.
> 
> this is all an elegant excuse for why i was comfortable with pushing my participation to next week since i was super busy



I'm more just bummed out that the handful of people that were very gung-ho and vocal about wanting to try this just seemed to flake.  And those are the participants that _really_ cared about quality of things.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 10, 2019)

Krory said:


> I'm more just bummed out that the handful of people that were very gung-ho and vocal about wanting to try this just seemed to flake.  And those are the participants that _really_ cared about quality of things.


me and trin wrote two words a piece, which was "i'm down", that's not gung ho

nighty didn't even say she was participating 

i am absolutely interested in this contest and i'm glad it's back, but my concern is that it's running at a healthy pace, so i can participate when i can; not signing you a personal blood-written letter than i will definitely get something in regardless of irl circumstances


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 10, 2019)

inb4 nighty avatarposts me


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2019)

afgpride said:


> me and trin wrote two words a piece, which was "i'm down", that's not gung ho
> 
> nighty didn't even say she was participating
> 
> i am absolutely interested in this contest and i'm glad it's back, but my concern is that it's running at a healthy pace, so i can participate when i can; not signing you a personal blood-written letter than i will definitely get something in regardless of irl circumstances



There was more interest shown than just in this thread. And nibba pls, you were the one that suggested doing a Freestyle theme. 

But if people want, I'll keep it going. Though I did miss the mark on some regards (for example should've emphasized entries should specifically be for this contest, as Luey entered an Alley Fanfic he already posted elsewhere). Also I don't remember a strict ruled word requirement being placed on ratings/reviews like Seraphoenix mentioned but if that's something people want, I have no qualms.

Whatever prevents the KCC from doing another stupid "Write an surround sound stereo installation instruction booklet" contest under the guise of it being legitimate writing.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 10, 2019)

Krory said:


> There was more interest shown than just in this thread. And nibba pls, you were the one that suggested doing a Freestyle theme.
> 
> But if people want, I'll keep it going. Though I did miss the mark on some regards (for example should've emphasized entries should specifically be for this contest, as Luey entered an Alley Fanfic he already posted elsewhere). Also I don't remember a strict ruled word requirement being placed on ratings/reviews like Seraphoenix mentioned but if that's something people want, I have no qualms.
> 
> Whatever prevents the KCC from doing another stupid "Write an surround sound stereo installation instruction booklet" contest under the guise of it being legitimate writing.


the 50 word review requirement thing was added in circa 2017-recent to emphasize the value of feedback, since some people were just dropping 1 line reviews/critiques and it wasn't doing much for the person that wrote it 

and yeah i agree, i like this section's contest, it's community and writing practice driven.  hopefully everyone sticks around and regardless of flakes there's a minimum number of entries every time. i intend to stick around long term, just will miss the occasional week


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2019)

afgpride said:


> the 50 word review requirement thing was added in circa 2017-recent to emphasize the value of feedback, since some people were just dropping 1 line reviews/critiques and it wasn't doing much for the person that wrote it
> 
> and yeah i agree, i like this section's contest, it's community and writing practice driven.  hopefully everyone sticks around and regardless of flakes there's a minimum number of entries every time. i intend to stick around long term, just will miss the occasional week



So do _you_ feel the time frame is appropriate? About a week for entries and then 3-4 days for reviews? I'm trying to remember how things were when I was entering but I was around so sporadically and I remember there being times where entries were like two to three weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 10, 2019)

only problem with that is the days for deadlines keeps changing since it's not a clean bi-weekly cycle. it was 10 days for entries and 4 days for critiques last time this was active, so everyone sort of knew the deadline for entries would be on a friday and critiques the following wednesday, something like that. 

but it wasn't always like that, used to be a week for each years ago.  should ask others (particularly those who participated this week) what they're feeling, but a bi-weekly cycle of some sort is usually best from my experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 11, 2019)

afgpride said:


> me and trin wrote two words a piece, which was "i'm down", that's not gung ho
> 
> nighty didn't even say she was participating
> 
> i am absolutely interested in this contest and i'm glad it's back, but my concern is that it's running at a healthy pace, so i can participate when i can; not signing you a personal blood-written letter than i will definitely get something in regardless of irl circumstances


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2019)

Go away, Nighty. 

Also @Leeroy Jenkins, @Seraphoenix, @Luey, @mina and whoever else will potentially enter - what's y'alls input on timeframe for entries/voting/etc.?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 11, 2019)

Krory said:


> Go away, Nighty.
> 
> Also @Leeroy Jenkins, @Seraphoenix, @Luey, @mina and whoever else will potentially enter - what's y'alls input on timeframe for entries/voting/etc.?


I have no problem with the current timeline or the one Afg was talking about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Dec 11, 2019)

Krory said:


> Go away, Nighty.
> 
> Also @Leeroy Jenkins, @Seraphoenix, @Luey, @mina and whoever else will potentially enter - what's y'alls input on timeframe for entries/voting/etc.?



I am fine with how things are but I'm not opposed to afg's idea.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2019)

Krory said:


> Go away, Nighty.
> 
> Also @Leeroy Jenkins, @Seraphoenix, @Luey, @mina and whoever else will potentially enter - what's y'alls input on timeframe for entries/voting/etc.?


The current schedule is fine with me.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2019)

@Seraphoenix my goodness, are you a professional proof reader or editor?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2019)

i am not sure i can do @Seraphoenix level of critic. man that guy good. sorry but i am a one liner type of critic but perhaps here shall be the place to break the habit


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 11, 2019)

Luey said:


> @Seraphoenix my goodness, are you a professional proof reader or editor?


I actually held back a lot in my critiques  but no, I'm not. I was just a bookworm growing up. Used to devour many a week.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> I actually held back a lot in my critiques  but no, I'm not. I was just a bookworm growing up. Used to devour many a week.


this guy's critic level...


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm going to admit I'm 110% dissatisfied with my entry. There's a lot more I wanted to do with it but I was kind of rushing myself and had some other stuff going on and was a little disappointed so kinda half-assed shit. Actually, I'd say that's full-assed. Pretty sure I even admitted I didn't even bother to proofread, lol. Frankly, I'm embarrassed and not even my typical old self-deprecating stuff.

But going forward I'll try to put more effort into things, regardless of activity, because I really wanted to get back into writing and that is _definitely_ not my level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2019)

So I'm thinking it might be a good idea to go with what afg mentioned how things were before - 10 days for entries and the 3-4 day period to rate and pick the next topic. That way, as he mentioned, we can expect an actual schedule of how things should run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 11, 2019)

Krory said:


> So I'm thinking it might be a good idea to go with what afg mentioned how things were before - 10 days for entries and the 3-4 day period to rate and pick the next topic. That way, as he mentioned, we can expect an actual schedule of how things should run.


With the longer schedule we should be strict with late entries imo. 10 days is more than enough to muster up 500 words. 

What are we gonna do about reviews though? Some like Leeroy prefer very short reviews, while personally I want more comprehensive feedback. If someone doesn't want me to write TLDRs for their review they can just say and i'll make it super short.


----------



## Krory (Dec 11, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> With the longer schedule we should be strict with late entries imo. 10 days is more than enough to muster up 500 words.
> 
> What are we gonna do about reviews though? Some like Leeroy prefer very short reviews, while personally I want more comprehensive feedback. If someone doesn't want me to write TLDRs for their review they can just say and i'll make it super short.



Ofc. No late entries (sorry @Nighty the Mighty).

I'm kind of torn because I don't want to exclude people but honestly that's an issue that arose in places like the SotW contests where it just came about voting when there was supposed to be this attempt to critique and actually _review_ things. I'm leaning towards enforcing a word limit for reviews as well, even though it might just lead to unnecessary padding. I'd rather exclude those people than the ones that are passionate about this.

For this one we'll just let it slide since I'm still getting into the swing of things and trying to figure it out but yeah, going forth maybe we'll do the 50/60 word limit.

And believe me, others, I can sympathize with the idea of feeling like you can't really critique someone who's so obviously above your quality. Happened a lot to me. I ended up doing things like mentioning grammar that I wasn't certain of, or even just highlighting very specific moments that you actually really enjoyed. Yes, pointing out where things went wrong is important so people can improve, but it also helps to show people where they very explicitly went _right_. Not expecting everyone to be a full-on professional editor or anything, but just try to put as much thought into it as you would your own entry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2019)

Krory said:


> I'm going to admit I'm 110% dissatisfied with my entry. There's a lot more I wanted to do with it but I was kind of rushing myself and had some other stuff going on and was a little disappointed so kinda half-assed shit. Actually, I'd say that's full-assed. Pretty sure I even admitted I didn't even bother to proofread, lol. Frankly, I'm embarrassed and not even my typical old self-deprecating stuff.
> But going forward I'll try to put more effort into things, regardless of activity, because I really wanted to get back into writing and that is _definitely_ not my level.



Stop being so serious and just write 
tbf, i don't think anyone was at their best. every body wants to get back into their groove of writing. 
even though it is evident some of us are way better than the rest of us even in scrappy work 


Krory said:


> So I'm thinking it might be a good idea to go with what afg mentioned how things were before - 10 days for entries and the 3-4 day period to rate and pick the next topic. That way, as he mentioned, we can expect an actual schedule of how things should run.


who picks the topics? 


Seraphoenix said:


> With the longer schedule we should be strict with late entries imo. 10 days is more than enough to muster up 500 words.
> 
> What are we gonna do about reviews though? Some like Leeroy prefer very short reviews, while personally I want more comprehensive feedback. If someone doesn't want me to write TLDRs for their review they can just say and i'll make it super short.


I dont mind nit pickey reviews. but i wont be that type to give it. i prefer to focus on flow of story and such themes.


Krory said:


> Ofc. No late entries (sorry @Nighty the Mighty).
> 
> I'm kind of torn because I don't want to exclude people but honestly that's an issue that arose in places like the SotW contests where it just came about voting when there was supposed to be this attempt to critique and actually _review_ things. I'm leaning towards enforcing a word limit for reviews as well, even though it might just lead to unnecessary padding. I'd rather exclude those people than the ones that are passionate about this.
> 
> ...


that part


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 11, 2019)

Krory said:


> Ofc. No late entries (sorry @Nighty the Mighty).


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Dec 11, 2019)

Krory said:


> I'm going to admit I'm 110% dissatisfied with my entry. There's a lot more I wanted to do with it but I was kind of rushing myself and had some other stuff going on and was a little disappointed so kinda half-assed shit. Actually, I'd say that's full-assed. Pretty sure I even admitted I didn't even bother to proofread, lol. Frankly, I'm embarrassed and not even my typical old self-deprecating stuff.
> 
> But going forward I'll try to put more effort into things, regardless of activity, because I really wanted to get back into writing and that is _definitely_ not my level.



I'm looking forward to seeing what maximum effort Krory looks like, tbh.

I know I made some mistakes because my proofreading wasn't stellar. And, as usual, the way I write is in a frantic fit of inspiration so I'm just cramming as much writing into, essentially, a 2 hour block or less before the inspiration dries up.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Dec 11, 2019)

Luey said:


> who picks the topics?



One of the perks of winning.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 12, 2019)

Besides these Flash Fictions, could we perhaps have a longer form thing every 3 to 6 months? One where the limit is more than 500? Perhaps 2000 to 3000?  I feel that 500 is very limiting. We get to practice a lot of things sure, but longer form writing allows you to develop in other areas that you can't really do in under 500. 

Anybody game for something like that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2019)

The whole point of the challenge is to try and deal with the short word limit (and also see interesting scenarios where people can actually do something amazing with even _fewer_ words) - though this was also a point of contention for a few other writers in this section who became kind of dismissive of the whole thing because of that word limit.

However, I personally would not adverse to be doing a long-form contest every once in a while. Maybe even more often than every three or six months. But, ofc, would like to get some more input from other folks before a decision is made. 

Also worry not Leeroy, Sera, and Luey - working on my ratings right this moment. Leeroy's is almost finished.


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2019)

As it stands with the current ratings, the scores are...

Leeroy: 7 + 5 + 6 = 18/3 = *6.0
*
Seraphoenix: 8 + 8 + 5 = 21/3 = *7.0*

Luey: 6 + 5 + 5 = 16/3 = *5.4*

Krory: 9.5 + 8 + 6 = 23.5/3 = *7.8
*
Rounded up on Luey's (was repeating .3) and down on mine (was .83-repeating). I hate decimals. 

Scores are subject to change, obv, if observes enter some reviews. It's gonna remain open until the end of the day (12th) by my time so if anyone else wants to throw some critique, feel free!

As it stands, I have the highest score so normally I'd pick the next theme but if it goes that way I'd prefer other people throw out some suggestions, as I really don't feel I deserve it. But again that's absolutely subject to change with more reviews. 

We can also discuss whether we want to try to start the next one as soon as possible (Friday) or wait until Sunday again. I quite like the whole beginning-of-the-week thing of a Sunday, personally just because it has a nice ring to it but I'm open to anything.  We'll do the 10-day entry and 4-days for ratings/choosing next theme


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2019)

bottom of the food chain... [HASHTAG]#behumble[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2019)

500 word challenge seems standard for now. it is flash fiction after all


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

Welp I suppose that is that.

In third/3rd place we have @Leeroy Jenkins

In second/2nd place we have @Seraphoenix

And in first/1st place we have @Krory

Thanks for participating as well though, @Luey, it was really pretty close in terms of actual scoring but alas... more to it than that.  Anyways, time to pick a new theme and I'm open to suggestions, so have at it, folks!


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2019)

you won nibba, so go ahead and pick a theme


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 13, 2019)

Krory said:


> Welp I suppose that is that.
> 
> In third/3rd place we have @Leeroy Jenkins
> 
> ...


Do we get points for this?

I'll comment on your ratings on Sunday. Think we might have a disconnect.


----------



## Island (Dec 14, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> Do we get points for this?


Yes, you get CC points for this, but as for how many, I'll tag @Azeruth just so I'm not giving you wrong information.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 14, 2019)

Island said:


> Yes, you get CC points for this, but as for how many, I'll tag @Azeruth just so I'm not giving you wrong information.


7/4/2 and 30k rep for participating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Dec 14, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> 7/4/2 and 30k rep for participating.



We get rep just for participating? Lmao.


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2019)

Many thanks to everyone who participated, and to Island and Azeruth.

Since no one else really felt like chipping in a thought I'll throw out my choice here.

The next theme is going to be _*OLD*_.

I'll post the thread tomorrow to keep with starting on Sunday. We'll run the 10-day time for entries and run the ratings and choice-picking so that everything winds up starting every other Sunday.

Also need to revise the opening post some to add some stuff, namely that entries should be made specifically for the contest. But feel free to start considering or even working on your entry early.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2019)

I felt I had more I wanted to amend in the rules but I can't for the life of me remember.  Sorry guys. I'm going to stay more on top with this so things can flow without as much unneeded downtime like this first one.

Either way, we're good to go! Get writing!


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2019)

Well KCC is running their Short Story contest again so I do believe that's the end of things here.

Thanks for folks that actually participated.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 22, 2019)

Krory said:


> Well KCC is running their Short Story contest again so I do believe that's the end of things here.
> 
> Thanks for folks that actually participated.


What? Has anybody said anything to you? I don’t know why there would be a clash. Theirs is 350 to 1000 words. That’s a bit different from the one here.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 24, 2019)

bad timing with christmas and new year 

extension or what fellas


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2019)

With KCC running their short story contests now we certainly won't be picking up anyone else so that's up to you guys if you still intend to enter and if this will be allowed to continue.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 24, 2019)

no reason both contests can't run concurrently

this is a pretty niche section that is going to look at 1-6 entries most cycles regardless


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2019)

As long as staff is okay with it running even if we end up with just one entry.

I have my story planned but got kind of sidetracked but if more people want more time then we can extend, I don't mind.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 24, 2019)

afgpride said:


> bad timing with christmas and new year
> 
> extension or what fellas


I have an idea but haven't even written an outline yet. I would welcome an extension. 

If we don't have an extension I'm sure I'll be able to rustle up my entry.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 24, 2019)

imma try this, someone tag me like everyday if possible so i dont forget


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2019)

Okay, we'll definitely be doing an extension. Do we do a full week?


----------



## Trinity (Dec 27, 2019)

@Krory remind me to do this


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2019)

mina said:


> @Krory remind me to do this



Maybe.

I'll give entries to the 1st. Given the holiday and all, hopefully that'll be enough extra time for folks to get stuff done if they want.


----------



## Krory (Dec 31, 2019)

So does anyone have plans to enter? Should we extend it some more due to the New Years, or just move on to the next one/different theme?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 1, 2020)

Krory said:


> So does anyone have plans to enter? Should we extend it some more due to the New Years, or just move on to the next one/different theme?


Currently drinking atm so I'm not sure if I'll make it. The theme is fine. Another minor extension might be helpful though. This period wasn't a really good time for entries imo.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 1, 2020)

@Krory @afgpride @mina thoughts?  Are you guys handing in any homework today?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 1, 2020)

personally i'll be good to go with a final extension, either a couple days or a week (to make it cleaner) 

holiday season is finally over


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2020)

I had finished mine yesterday but was holding off on posting it until things got discussed. So okay. _*one more week*_.

_*Entries are now due on January 8th by 11:59pm EST*_ (or maybe some wiggle room on the hour depending on what comes up). Final extension. We're through the new year so people should be able to scrape something up.

@mina @afgpride @Seraphoenix @Leeroy Jenkins @Nighty the Mighty Tag anyone else that might be interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trinity (Jan 1, 2020)

yay!


----------



## Trinity (Jan 1, 2020)

did raiden ever back to you about being able to use your entry in KCC too?


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2020)

But I at least have mine finished so at least there will be _one_ entry.


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2020)

mina said:


> did raiden ever back to you about being able to use your entry in KCC too?



Not yet, I don't think. Though last night is a blur and I'm slow on catching up on shit lol.


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2020)

Worst case I'll write a new one for KCC.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2020)

Posted my entry just to get it out of the way and I updated the OP with the new dates. Good luck everyone, hoping to see at least a couple entries.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2020)

Reminder, end of tomorrow is the deadline for entries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2020)

@mina @afgpride @Seraphoenix @Leeroy Jenkins @Nighty the Mighty


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Jan 7, 2020)

I gave up on this a while ago.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 7, 2020)

i'll have mine in by tomorrow night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 8, 2020)

Will probably submit tonight as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 8, 2020)

What's the theme?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 8, 2020)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> What's the theme?


old (inb4 old rating)


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 8, 2020)

got mine in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 8, 2020)

Could only post a first draft with the time I have due to work. Think putting something down at least will help me more than flaking.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2020)

Glad to see people enter even if it means me losing.  I'll keep it going a few more hours just in case.

Does everyone want a separate ratings thread or just do it right in the submission thread?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Jan 8, 2020)

Krory said:


> Glad to see people enter even if it means me losing.  I'll keep it going a few more hours just in case.
> 
> Does everyone want a separate ratings thread or just do it right in the submission thread?



Might as well do it in the submission thread.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2020)

I think Nighty had a good idea.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2020)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Might as well do it in the submission thread.



Don't forget, even if you didn't submit you're welcome to rate/review.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 9, 2020)

Crits when?


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2020)

Whenever you wanna do them.  It's after midnight for me so I'll close entries. Everyone can feel free to post their crits in the entry thread as they please.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2020)

I am admittedly terrified if your incoming critiques.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2020)

Reminding folks about the ratings/crits.  I'll try to get mine in when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2020)

@afgpride @Nighty the Mighty Reminder to get your ratings/crits in .

Writing up mine (finally) right this moment.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 12, 2020)

I can't write them til I get home, probably another 5 hours or so


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2020)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I can't write them til I get home, probably another 5 hours or so



Since you silly Aussies live in an upside-down world, I'll give you some time.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 12, 2020)

will get mine in a couple hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2020)

@Nighty the Mighty


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks. 

And with that our final results are...

@Krory - 4 + 5 + 5 = 14/3 = *4.6*

@Seraphoenix - 5 + 5 + 5 = 15/3 = *5
*
@Nighty the Mighty - 8 + 6.5 + 5 = 19.5/3 = *6.5
*
@afgpride - 7 + 7 + 6.5 = 20.5/3 = *6.8
*
With Sera in *3rd place* and Night in *2nd place*, we have *afg* as our winner and the decider on our next topic. 

Thanks for participating everyone. I'm heading to bed soon but @afgpride can post the next topic and I'll make the thread when I awake. If it comes to some kind of open-ended decision, I'm game for anything.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2020)

I know I've really fumbled these past two entries.  I am deeply ashamed. I will try to do better. Just someone next time remind me not to try to do sci-fi.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 13, 2020)

high variance scores>consistent quality @afgpride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2020)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> high variance scores>consistent quality @afgpride



Just like the Star Wars sequel trilogy.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 13, 2020)

any topic in particular anyone is feeling?  i'm cool with literally anything so let me know if something in particular will make it easier to put something out


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh, whoops. Too late with the scoring. Dat Nighty impersonation.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Jan 13, 2020)

afgpride said:


> any topic in particular anyone is feeling?  i'm cool with literally anything so let me know if something in particular will make it easier to put something out



Personally, "old" was a bit too obfuscating for me. Something a bit more specific would be great, I think.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 13, 2020)

I’ve only written two so far so I don’t mind any topic.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 13, 2020)

Krory said:


> I know I've really fumbled these past two entries.  I am deeply ashamed. I will try to do better. Just someone next time remind me not to try to do sci-fi.


you're way too hard on yourself dude
first off, your entry was nothing to be ashamed of, it was about as good as most of the stuff i've written for this contest over the years tbh 
second, this competition is meant as practice, not as incubating everyone's magnum opus; getting out of your comfort zone is literally _the_ way to improve


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2020)

Pick something.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 13, 2020)

Atmosphere, sound, vines, location, time, despair, grit, home, machine, lost, Sunday, elements, photo


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2020)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> sound, vines, location, time, grit, home, machine, Sunday,
> photo



Any of these sound good. @afgpride


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 13, 2020)

let's go with _Photo_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2020)

Good choice. 

New thread is up. We'll shoot for Wednesday finish again (next week ofc) since it seems most of us do the whole last-minute thing anyways.

@Leeroy Jenkins Thanks for the ratings/reviews.  We already determined based on the other ratings but I don't think your scores would change much and the input is greatly appreciated, so thank you.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Jan 13, 2020)

Krory said:


> Good choice.
> 
> New thread is up. We'll shoot for Wednesday finish again (next week ofc) since it seems most of us do the whole last-minute thing anyways.
> 
> @Leeroy Jenkins Thanks for the ratings/reviews.  We already determined based on the other ratings but I don't think your scores would change much and the input is greatly appreciated, so thank you.



Yeah, I realized soon after that I pulled a nighty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Island (Jan 21, 2020)

We could do a forum notice about the flash fiction contests if you guys want.

And if you guys have any other ideas for advertising, we might be able to make something work.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2020)

Island said:


> We could do a forum notice about the flash fiction contests if you guys want.
> 
> And if you guys have any other ideas for advertising, we might be able to make something work.



That'd be great. Honestly I think forum notice would be best bet, aside from word of mouth to see if other people are interested.

The deadline for this one is supposed to be tomorrow but I'll say if we can get some kind of notice we can extend it for a week.

@afgpride @Nighty the Mighty @Seraphoenix @Leeroy Jenkins Thoughts?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Jan 21, 2020)

Krory said:


> That'd be great. Honestly I think forum notice would be best bet, aside from word of mouth to see if other people are interested.
> 
> The deadline for this one is supposed to be tomorrow but I'll say if we can get some kind of notice we can extend it for a week.
> 
> @afgpride @Nighty the Mighty @Seraphoenix @Leeroy Jenkins Thoughts?



Sounds good


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 22, 2020)

I don’t mind.


----------



## Island (Jan 22, 2020)

Krory said:


> That'd be great. Honestly I think forum notice would be best bet, aside from word of mouth to see if other people are interested.
> 
> The deadline for this one is supposed to be tomorrow but I'll say if we can get some kind of notice we can extend it for a week.


Okay cool.

We can have the notice up as soon as you have a new deadline.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2020)

Alrighty, so the new deadline will be _*JANUARY 29th* _by *11:59pm EST *with reviews due on* FEBRUARY 2nd* by* 11:59pm EST*.

I'll be updating the main thread in just a moment. 

@Island @Seraphoenix @afgpride @Leeroy Jenkins @Nighty the Mighty @Buskuv


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 29, 2020)

Anybody planning on entering? I procrastinated and then got ganked by work. Dont think I'll make this deadline unfortunately.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2020)

i can promise an entry if we have an extension to friday 

idk about others


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Jan 29, 2020)

I hadn't really thought of it, been distracted by other stuff again. I could force something, but it'd be half hearted at best.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2020)

I may enter if there’s an extension

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 30, 2020)

@Krory you're running this thing, so thoughts?


----------



## Island (Jan 30, 2020)

We can do an extension as long as Krory is okay with it, but this should be the last one.

And for future ones, maybe we should move to month-long contests?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2020)

We'll go with as @Island said/suggested. We'll extend to Wednesday for entries and play it fast and loose with reviews around a three to four day mark depending on response. 

After this, Flash Fiction will be monthly - or close to. I'm thinking three weeks for entries, one week for reviews about.

@afgpride @Seraphoenix @Leeroy Jenkins @Nighty the Mighty @Skylar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Jan 30, 2020)

Krory said:


> We'll go with as @Island said/suggested. We'll extend to Wednesday for entries and play it fast and loose with reviews around a three to four day mark depending on response.
> 
> After this, Flash Fiction will be monthly - or close to. I'm thinking three weeks for entries, one week for reviews about.
> 
> @afgpride @Seraphoenix @Leeroy Jenkins @Nighty the Mighty @Skylar



That might actually garner entries. I'm ok with this move.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 30, 2020)

Krory said:


> We'll go with as @Island said/suggested. We'll extend to Wednesday for entries and play it fast and loose with reviews around a three to four day mark depending on response.
> 
> After this, Flash Fiction will be monthly - or close to. I'm thinking three weeks for entries, one week for reviews about.
> 
> @afgpride @Seraphoenix @Leeroy Jenkins @Nighty the Mighty @Skylar



Looks great to me!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2020)

I think that means Nighty is on board.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2020)

Okay, OP of the entry thread has been updated with the final dates.


----------



## Trinity (Feb 1, 2020)

m-maybe i need to participate for real this time


----------



## Trinity (Feb 1, 2020)

deadlines and stuff i should take more seriouslt said:
			
		

> *THEME: PHOTO* (chosen by afgpride)
> *ENTRY PERIOD:* JAN. 13th (Monday) - FEB. 5th (Wednesday)
> *REVIEW PERIOD:* FEB. 6th (Thursday) - FEB. 9th (Sunday)


so, hey guys

so would someone physically try to murder me after doxxing me  if i were to write a gay porn fic about nickelback
i'm p sure krory would dox me and swat me with a fly swatter for putting something as sinful as that into existence

LOOK AT THIS FANFIC
EVERYTIME NF WRITERS DO IT MAKES THEM VEHEMENTLY VOMIT WHILE IRATE
(look at this fanfic)

....im on  painkiller and i think im funny


----------



## Trinity (Feb 1, 2020)

hi milad


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Feb 2, 2020)

mina said:


> so, hey guys
> 
> so would someone physically try to murder me after doxxing me  if i were to write a gay porn fic about nickelback
> i'm p sure krory would dox me and swat me with a fly swatter for putting something as sinful as that into existence
> ...



If you wanna do that, just post it in the porn section, ya derp.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2020)

k


----------



## Trinity (Feb 2, 2020)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> If you wanna do that, just post it in the porn section, ya derp.


it was a joke


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Feb 2, 2020)

mina said:


> it was a joke



Oh, I thought it was the drugs getting you super loopy.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 4, 2020)

I think it's best for me to sit out the next few, given recent events.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Trinity (Feb 4, 2020)

oh yeah

thinking of what to write

weird topic tbh


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2020)

i have an idea but its only sort of related


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Feb 4, 2020)

Ok, so it's not just me having trouble coming up with something for the topic.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 5, 2020)

it's wednesday


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2020)

It is.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Trinity (Feb 7, 2020)

fuck i finally have something to write about


----------



## Trinity (Feb 7, 2020)




----------

